# IVF here we come!



## Jem1978

Evening All,

I haven't really been on FF much. I think i have been in a lovely bubble ignoring the fact we are about the start IVF. D day is nearly here. 

I start DR for IVF this Friday 2nd Sept taking Suprecur. This is our one and only self funded go at IVF, so it's learning as the process happens. Does any one else start DR for a long IVF protocol on Friday (or there abouts)? It would be great to find a cycle buddy from this  S.I. board who will have similar issues to me of juggling childcare, work and IVF.

I am having mad dreams about IVF and just about everything else... and i can't even blame the drugs yet!! . I've such mixed feelings and i have been trying not to think too much but I'm now forcing myself to pay attention to what is about to happen me/us. Eaaaakkkk!!! 

Jem


----------



## Bubblicious

I'm not cycling yet as AF has still not turned up [34 days afer stopping DR] but I'm off for a consultation tomorrow so I tested this morning in case [BFN, of course].

TBH, it was tricky juggling childcare, work and blood test/scans when I was DR last time but somehow we managed and my friend at work didn't realise that I had been for that many appointments as I missed very little work. Not sure what will happen when I get to stimming this time though. You do muddle through somehow.

Good luck, hun!


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick update ... no wonder AF hasn't arrived.  I haven't even ovulated yet!  My consultant scanned me today and saw one big follie so it looks like I'm about to ovulate.  So ... we are having one last ditch-attempt at a natural BFP and if that doesn't happen then I'll be DR in a fortnight.

Good luck, Jem!


----------



## Jem1978

Bubbs,

Fingers and toes crossed for a BFP . It does happen. Maybe the DR drugs previously will kick start your natural ability to conceive. I shall await your good news  . Also thanks. I start injecting suprecur tomorrow, so am hoping for an early positive pregnancy test.... I my dreams  

Jem x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello
Have my fingers crossed for both of you for natural BFPs.
Jem I think you are on the Smarties and  Opal fruits thread too? 
I started my buserelin today (wasn't anywhere near as bad as I'd imagined) and I have my DD conceived naturally and unexpectedly - My DH has sperm antibodies so we don't know if this  has happened since her or she was our miracle.
It would be great to chat. I'm not sure what to do about looking after my DD after EC/ET she was 2 in June and is a bit of a livewire. Have you told family so they can help out at this time? We're not sure whether or not to tell mine so my mum could come and help (she would get worried and upset if it doesn't work if she knew and we don't want to put her through that) my mil died suddenly in March and fil would be no help... My best friend has said she'll do all she can but she's heavily pregnant with her ivf baby   I'm sure we'll muddle through...
Sorry for the essay  
Lily x


----------



## Jem1978

Hi Lily

Yes I did go and say hi on the sept/nov buddies board! I haven't really gone back as there until now and there seems to be so many posts and I can't really keep up with it all !! I don't really have loads of spare time and I don't want to appear rude as to not read all the post  . So I may just steer clear and hope for the best and pop in every now and then to wish people luck. I'm just getting ready to do my 1st injection and know i will be fine but it's all very real now! .

My parents know but not the inlaws. Quite a few of my besties know and of course work. I have found it hard to be secretive as people know we have been trying for over 2 years now.

Must go do jab, may be back later/ or tomorrow. Would love to keep intouch throughout this process. Keep in touch

Jem x


----------



## Bubblicious

Jem,

How's the DR going, hun?

Bubbs


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi Jem,

I'm not far behind you as I started D/R today (10th Sept) but as I'm new to all this and it's my first IVF cycle, I'm probably not much use in terms of advice, sorry. I'm certainly happy to try and help if I can though and at the very least, I'm someone here rooting for you! . 

Wishing you all the luck in the world!

Ninja x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi Gem

Sorry not been on over the past week we've been on holiday in Wales. Lovely time, not the best weather but we made the most of it. Wasn't quite the weather for the beach but we went round lots of kids places and had lots of lovely meals. DD had a fantastic time 

How are you finding D/R? It now seems part of normal life, I've been lucky and not had any headaches but I do feel like this   - which isn't me at all. DH yesterday dared to say my mood hadn't been quite normal, if I didn't need his bits in a few weeks he wouldn't have escaped intact 

So just on the wait for AF - should be Tuesday but am expecting it later, just hope it's not too late I'm ready for the next stage now.

Ninja - Congrats on your first D/R!! how did it go? I'm completely new to this too and have no idea what to expect...it's just so great to have people to chat to in the same situation

Bubbs - hoping af doesn't arrive and it's a BFP  

Lily x


----------



## Jem1978

Hi Bubbs, Ninja and Lily

12th day of DR and I am surviving it so far! .

Bubbs, I am SOOOOO ridiculously tired. I was fine until a week into it, then got pre menstrual whilst having hot flushes- i just think my body was confused. I have been going to bed at 8:30-9pm and sleeping through until i am woken by DD. I think an acupuncture session yesterday (and stopping heavy bleeding) has helped me feel better today. It's nearly 9pm and I'm not asleep ... but i am in my Pj's already .

Ninja, how are you getting on with it all so far? I'm rooting for you and all the other girls here too. Let's show 'infertility' we mean business!!

Lily, I'm glad you had a great break away in wales even though the weather wasn't on your side. It's just good to leave those everyday chores behind and spend time together. I have been very tired as I've said above  and also had a few headaches over the weekend. I am feeling better today. Next step first scan on Thursday with a view to start stiming on Friday all being well .

Take care girls. Sending good vibes to all

Jem x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Morning ladies!

I feel quite sprightly today after 4 days of mild headache and feeling very tired. Funny, I thought it would be the other way around and that I'd feel worse and worse! How are you ladies getting on?

Bubblicious - how are things with you?

Lily - thanks for the message and the welcome. It is indeed, very nice to have others in a similar position to chat to. As well as chatting and being able to ask questions of more experienced ladies, I've also found that it's really nice to be able to give a little encouragement and support to the girls that are struggling with symptoms. It's a lovely nurturing environment in here  

Jem - thanks for the encouragement. I was suffering with very mild difficulties but am A-OK today. So far at least! And the weather is gorgeous which ALWAYS helps me!  

Day 5 of D/R ...I'm slowly getting there. Little apprehensive about what happens next. Really keen to get some sort of schedule in my head but if I need to  AF before stimming, it's anyone's guess! lol.

What has everyone been up to this week (other than the obvious)?

xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Ninjabelle, if you're on long protocol, you will have AF before you start stimming, hun.

Jem, glad you are not finding DR too bad.  I had done it for almost a month before I had to abandon and I was an emotional wreck by then.  I was an unusual case though.


----------



## NinjaBelle

Bubblicious, how come you had to D/R for a month?!

Sorry, it's my first time and I think I've been assuming I do this for 2 weeks and then start stimming. Looks like it's not necessarily that simple. I've been told that they can prescribe drugs for AF to come so not as worried about that as I was.

Just wondering what happened in your case if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks hon
x


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening ladies! Hope you've all had a good day.

Ninjabelle - great to hear that you're feeling more sprightly today  and hope that af arrives soon 

Jem - hope your scan goes well tomorrow, let us know.    that you're moving on to the next stage Friday

Bubbs - any news on your next cycle?

af arrived on Monday, I was so excited that dh couldn't understand why I was so pleased. It was a slightly different reaction to what it has been for quite a long time now. So I rang the clinic and I'm booked in for my scan on Tuesday, I suppose I find out then when I stim? They are drip feeding me the information as to what happens next. The buserelin injections are now feeling part of my daily life (I'm getting a few headaches but that might just be going back to work after a hol ) and I can almost forget what's happening.
Non -ivf related this week I've been doing the holiday washing, dh is out tonight wine tasting, it's apparently networking for work  but means I've got the laptop to myself and the tv . I'm hooked on masterchef australia that has just started again.
Tomorrow night I'm going out for dinner at one of the mum's at my DD nursery who lives on our street(she has twins), she seems lovely but I don't know her that well so it'll be great to get to know her a bit better. I'm just wondering what to do about alcohol as she knows I like a drink, I might just have one and say I've got a big presentation at work on Friday - do you think that sounds reasonable?

Lily x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hey Lily, it's a little late but saying you're on antibiotics is an option.

With all the bugs that seem to be going around, nobody would bat an infected eyelid!

So, how did the dinner go and was it difficult to avoid the vino? I'm going to allow myself a small one up until stimming I think. We can't be good as angels AAAALLL the time eh?

I watched that programme about adoption on BBC2 iplayer tonight - Saira's Story about adopting from abroad. It was so moving. The hubby with the newborn baby girl was too much for me and I was bawling like a baby! Then again, think I cried at ET and probably at some point cried at some rubbish soap opera so it's very unlikely to be the drugs! lol

Hope you're all doing great, girls. I'm hoping for another day with this much energy and no headaches!

Night night! x


----------



## Bubblicious

Ninjabelle, I was DR on the nasal spray at first every 12 hours.  My oestrogen levels fell but my LH would not budge.  So they upped the spray to every eight hours and still my LH was high.  So they started me on injecting the same drug once a day and my LH went up and then started to come down again.  My consultant wanted me to carry on, however, they told me ET would be on my Sister's wedding day so I had to make the heart-wrenching decision to abandon.

In hindsight, I should have made sure I had a few months free in my diary before starting but I only left six weeks from the start of DR,  thinking that there was no way it could take that long.  I was wrong.

Saying that my consultant has told me that this is no indication of how my cycle will go.  And my acupuncturist who sees a lot of patients from my clinic said that he has never come across someone who has not DR even if it's taken longer than average.


Lilyisabel, won't be long now before you start stimming.

I'm still not cycling yet ..... AF STILL hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All!

Ninjabelle, I watched that documentary and cried too! I knew i probably shouldn't watch it but I got hooked and wanted to know it turned out well in the end for them. Amazing story. Hope you got another good day.

Lily, Glad you are feeling chipper about it and and managing to get out and about. I think i would have politely sipped very tiny sips of wine and enjoyed each drip of wine pre stimming . I have had one glass whilst DR as i really needed it to relax. My acupuncturist said it's better a small glass of wine (very infrequently) than all those stress hormones. 

I did have my DR scan and trial ET today. Not all great but not bad either. My womb lining still a little bit thicker than they want but i am still  heavy spotting on CD6. One folli was larger but she couldn't tell me how many there were at this stage, she assured me the larger folli wont be a problem. My stimming is now put back to sunday from Friday. I can't do anything about the change in plans so I'm trying not to stress. All it has done is created me a major headache with my plans to cover my work but i shall think about that tomorrow  and over the weekend. I also had fun and games with the breakfast club that my daughter goes to being closed this am. So i had to do school run and not make my counselling session. Today has been a jumble of childcare, appointments with travel involved, work, and essentially being a single parent for the day! So all in all i think i have coped well with the potential stresses of the day! I also haven't seen my husband all day (my mum came with me today to support me). He has been flat out at work, under stress but i also feel i need him and that's not helpful really for his stress levels (or sperm). It's been hard on both of us not going through this first part together but we have now chatted over the phone as he is stopping off for a drink in the pub on the way home.. with my permission ( he's only just touched down on west sussex soil) Sorry for ramble.

Moving on: Bubbs, Hello! I really hope your AF comes soon. It must be like being in limbo. Is it the drugs to blame for AF being late or could it be a miracle? 

Catch up soon. Bed for me now.

Jem x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi girls!

I'm always the last to report in, I'm such a night owl! lol Having said that, where's Lily? How did it go yesterday Lily? You didn't get carried away with the wine and lose your way home did you?!  

Jem -  Thanks for your lovely message, I did have another good day, thank you! Perhaps it's all the water I'm drinking. My head feels better but the skin on my hands feels really dry from all the hand washing due to the calls of nature! lol Also,  I'm glad I'm not the only one being unwise and watching this stuff with babies! Anything parent-child related is bound to set me off! 

Bubbs - DR spray once every 12 hours! Jesus! I'm on a sniff each side 3 times a day! Hey, I don't think I'll have a problem with my ovaries not wanting to shut down. Just hope they wake up this side of Christmas!  

Gosh I need the loo again! Hahaha, catch you later. Sweet dreams!   xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Morning!

Jem - What a day you had yesterday, it sounds as though you worked wonders to get what you had to done. How are you feeling now about the delays? Are you able to reschedule the counselling? I had my first scan tentatively booked in for today but when I phoned Monday they were so busy that it was delayed till Tuesday. I was very diasppointed but trying to see the positives, through this I've realised I'm more impatient than I thought I was. We'll be starting stimming pretty close together though  Is work easy to sort? 

We're the same in this house with regards to DH work he's aiming for promotion and the process is in January so obviously he's trying to do all he can to impress and prove that he's capable now but it's bad timing with the tx. He's told the manager what's happening and she's been really understanding but at times I get really annoyed with him and think he's putting work first over us. I know he's doing this to benefit us all and IF we are blessed enough to have a second and he gets it, will give me more choices other than having to do full time (well it would give me more choices anyway I think I probably would go part time 2nd or not) At times I would like him to drop everything and look after us but realistically I know that's not the best. 

However he is being a total sweetie, I got in last night after my night out and he was bursting to tell me something, he's bought my birthday pressie already, which in itself is amazing it's normally a day before job. He was asking me if I wanted to know what it was, I said no I can wait (I love surprises), he said it's at work and he doesn't want to leave it there and doesn't want to bring it home as I'd find it. So as my birthday will be around ET stage we've decided to have an early birthday celebration tonight will get the M&S 10 pound meal, I'll have a glass of vino and my pressie  He's said DD will like it too so I'm not sure what it is...am hoping it's not a selection of kitchen implements they're her favourite things at the minute and our spoons and stuff are getting a bit old 

Ninja - it's great that you're feeling so bright, hope today carries on like this. When do you think stimming will start for you?

bubblicious - so hoping it's not appearing for the best reason  

I went out last night and did decide to have a drink. I sipped it slowly and it was delicious, as you can see above I'm going to treat myself again tonight and then that's it for the next ten months  . 

Waiting for Tuesday very impatiently....
L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Afternoon girls! Thought I'd do an early one today as I'll be out later.

Glad you had a good time Lily and hope you have a super evening tonight on your special early birthday. I'm intrigued as to what your pressie might be, do let us know what it is won't you?! Fingers crossed it's a pressie that you love!

I have some stories about pressies my OH has bought me thinking they were great...needless to say men and women think differently.    I have him well trained now (or sometimes I just resort to telling him what I'd like). Not romantic or spontaneous but it avoids stress on his part and disappointment for us both! 

Lily in answer to your question about stimming. I really don't know. Got my first scan on 26th to see if everything has gone to sleep as it should do. I'm expecting the D/R to have worked as I'll have been on it 16 days by then. I'm told by you ladies that I have to wait for AF  and when that comes is anyone's guess so not going so far as to work out dates just yet. Thankfully I have a lot of flexibility with work and commitments so I'm not going to let that side of things be a bother. Really just trying to take it all in my stride as I hope that will be best in the long run. If I let myself stress and worry I can't see it helping!

Jem, hope you managed to get a little rest today after your mad rushing around! Take it easy honey! x

Hope you're all having a lovely day - it's amazing what a difference it can make to one's mood. I'm optimistic and feeling great. Let's see how long I can keep this up!  

Anyway, I'll be having a quick catch up on your day when I get back but may not post so have a lovely day and if you're also out tonight, have fun!
xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello I'm typing this from my iPad   
Dh has completely surprised me and I definitely do like this - was so excited nearly forgot my jab luckily just remembered  He said he wanted me to have it before tx proper started to help whenever it could - what a star. I think he was fed up too of not getting on the laptop as I was on here 
Having a lovely early birthday ( and Christmas ) for the next three years 

Hope you have a fun evening ninjab it's good to get out and forget what's happening.

Jem how've you been today hope a slightly less manic day and hubby is spoiling you after not being around yesterday. 

Have lovely Friday nights
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

An ipad, Lilyisabel!  Nice !

Ninjabelle, hope the headaches are staying away.

Jem, your Thursday sounded like a nightmare.  Hope Friday was less hectoc and you've come up with a plan to manage the new plan.

AFM, AF arrived last night so I've been in for a blood test this morning and if all is well then I'll be bacl tomorrow for a baseline scan and to pick up my DR meds  .  I'm not sure how this protocol I'm on works in terms of timings and tests needed etc but hopefully, I'll get some clarity tomorrow.

Hope you all have good weekends.


----------



## Bubblicious

Got my call and hormone levels are fine but this means that they might change my protocol so I'm back at the clinic for another blood test tomorrow and a baseline scan then to wait for instructions as to whther I go onto the shorter [follicular] protocol or back on to a long protocol.


----------



## Jem1978

Afternoon All

I am stealing 5Min's whilst daughter is at a party. I have to pick her up for 1pm.

Bubbs, I'm please your plan is at least starting to unfold. Let us know how the bloods and scans go tomorrow.Friday sadly wasn't any less hectic and had to cancel my daughters play date after work as i was just shattered.I did what i could to make it unstressful but work was crazy unfortunately.

Lily, Get you with your ipad you lucky girl !! I love the M&S meal for a tenner too. Very nice after a busy day and work to come home and have it as a treat sometimes. Answering your earlier questions; the next appointment for counselling wont be for another 2weeks but nevermind, i actually think i am doing OK with it at the moment. Work is tricky. I am a practice nurse and it's getting to our manic time of year. We are a small team of nurses and i have specialities (diabetes and imms) for which there is little cover for my clinics. Patients are booked way in advance, and we have 2 nurses on annual leave at present, so it's really pushed which is why i have been rushed off my feet. I had taken annual leave when i thought i needed it so therefore no clinics. No this has changed very slightly and just moved it all back. I am sure me and my boss can sort something out but even this creates loads of work when we are already pushed. I don't have much annual leave left and don't think I'll get sick leave for IVF so may have to consider unpaid leave.... if we can still pay the bills! Anyhow, I am not worrying about it and I'm reluctant to change anything until my next scan now in case it changes again . I've got a birthday coming up too.It's my birthday just before my egg collection and I'm hoping for the best present ever...good eggs  

Ninjabelle, Did you have a good night out? I did manage to take it easy Friday night and went out to see 'Bridesmaids' with so girl friends for some laughter therapy. Good night had by all.

Gotta go collect gorgeous girl. Have good weekends all

J x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hello girls, hope you all had a good Friday and are getting some much deserved rest on this Saturday. Unlikely for some of you, I know!

Jem - I do feel for you with your hectic lifestyle and your busy job with a lot of responsibility. You do have your work cut out don't you? You're doing such a good job of spinning so many plates but please, don't overlook your own needs. Whilst we all try to do our best, do remember that bosses get paid a bosses salary and part of their job is to deal with staffing issues and management issues. Not saying you should cross your arms and refuse to work but the fact that there isn't cover shouldn't all be on your shoulders.  Am I right here?
As for Bridesmaids, brilliant fun! I saw that with girlfriends and it was a great night out! Very funny and I love the character who chats up the security guy on the plane. Cringeworthy but priceless!  

Bubbs - (If I may be so familiar   ) Congrats on AF. It's also good that your clinic seems to get you in quite regularly and on weekends. I know it's a hassle to go in but at least it's a fairly thorough and personal service (by the sound of it). Knowing what's going to happen and finally getting started on the cycle must be a good feeling for you. Keep us posted as to what they/you decide and what the plan is. Hope the apt goes well and you come out feeling happy with the outcome. What are you up to this weekend other than the appointments? (A little chilling I hope) x

Lily, Lily, Lily...or should I say Lucky Lady Lily?! Nice prezzie!!!! 
I bet you're chuffed to bits and such good timing too eh? I really hope it makes it easier to keep us all posted on your progress (and to post the occasional bit of gossip)! Enjoy your new (very expensive) toy! Oh and do congratulate DH on an inspired idea and then send him over to have a chat with my other half will you?!   x

AFM, Yes, good night out thank you for asking. Not big one, just the cinema with DH and a friend but a lot of fun as we went to see The Inbetweeners. Not exactly PC but very funny! I was so tired by the end of it though, that I could barely walk back to the car! Yes, the tiredness has kicked in again for me despite the copious amounts of water but it's the weekend and I can take things easy. Other than the tiredness I'm feeling quite fine   

Have a lovely weekend ladies and stay well   xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening all  

Jem I think ninjabelle has said it perfectly with regards to your job. With the profession you're in I'm sure they'll be more than understanding and you are showing great respect for your work and placing a high priority to it which I'm sure they'll appreciate. Hope it all gets sorted soon  

Bubbilicious -yeay for af but sorry it wasn't the first bfp on here I was really hoping. Let us know how the tests go and it's great that they do weekends mine does et at weekends but no other bits. Will they also up your dose for d/r if it's the long protocol?

Ninjabelle glad you had a good night out I'd love to see the inbetweeners - I had a holiday to Malia when I was 21 way too many years ago now (we were there when diana's funeral was...) but just remember the fishbowl cocktails and not much else after that 

Afm feeling very very lucky still. This is def a one off it's normally a meal and a DVD - which is lovely too. I went to sleep cuddling it last night - I blame the drugs I was watching iplayer in bed and fell asleep. Dh feeling a bit pushed out 
Been out today for friends birthday lunch was driving so no prob on the not drinking questions.

Hope everyone is having lovely saturday evenings
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Morning

Thanks Ninjabelle and Lily for your words of wisdom! . I am putting last week down as a bad one, so I am due a good week this week.  Everything fell on my shoulders this week as i was the only member of qualified staff in when normal there is 3, so that's why it sucked and i was working so bloody hard. My manager is back Monday so i am going to stop worrying now. We are expected to all manage our own clinics but i may have to ask for her help  (i haven't told the other nurses about IVF). On a plus note i think my period from hell has finally stopped. It's been so heavy and is now day 9 but hopefully the last .

Glad you are both having good weekends. I think i will add the inbetweeners to my list of comedy/films to watch for the 2ww. We had our besties over last night which was nice. Our kids played quietly in DD bedroom and then crashed complete with an entire set of play cutlery and plastic food!!! . 

Bubbs, let us know how it goes.

Catch you all soon. 
Jem x


----------



## lilyisabel

I like your thinking Jem this week will def be better  What alot you've had to deal with.

This is just a quick one I'll be back on later to catch up. Got a mountain of washing to do this afternoon  

L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one for me for now.

Went in today for bloods and scan and everything is looking good so I have started DR [on the follicular protocol which kind of follows your natural cycle] and will be back in for bloods on Thursday.

Hope everyone's weekends are going well.


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubblicious - fantastic news that you've started d/r. Is it injections or nasal spray? Good luck for the bloods on Thursday. 

Jem - how's work going today?   sounds sweet the kids going to sleep in amongst the plastic food. We made the mistake of taking dd round the shops yesterday she's at that stage where she's really not shop friendly. I'm just recovered now  

Ninjabelle - hope you had a good weekend  

I'm just impatiently waiting for my scan tomorrow morning. Should be concentrating on work but ff is so much more tempting.


----------



## lilyisabel

Sorry I've just found the extra page of emoticons and was playing with them, then I pressed post instead of preview.

Have great Mondays all!
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks, ladies.  I feel terrible today ... don't know if it's the DR drugs or this throat infection that's been going around the office so I'll have to be really brief ....

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, Lilyisabel!


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All

Bubbs, I am pleased it's all started again for you. I assume it is different to a short protocol and that you don't stim then I'm sorry you don't feel great today. Some you time, early nights hopefully will knock that tired/illness on the head.

Lily, Good luck for tomorrow keep us posted. Which scan is it again? Remind me how old your DD is? My DD positively loves shopping now (in short bursts) with her 'handbag' and purse. If we have a hit list of jobs i get those done first then she gets to go where she wants once mission complete and spends her pennies . Stress free, so it dose get better. Work was lovely because it wasn't there  - I don't work Monday's you see. Todays tasks were homely one. So the cleaning and food shop is complete. The nice part of the day for me was up my allotment to gather some veg and tidy it up as the weeds don't stop and soon i will not be able to do the heavy work after EC. I came home with some lovely homegrown organic pots, sweetcorn, beetroots, runners,carrots, pears, spring onions and raspberries. Yumm . Anyhow i will stop babbling vegetables don't want to send you to sleep . Acupuncture has helped with the tiredness and feel better for it. 

I felt crap all day Sunday and had terrible epigastric pain which woke me at 4am. DH was an angel though, so i did NOTHING AT ALL!!! My clinic suggested i see GP today (which i did) and maybe go in tommorrow at 1030 to see their Dr if it continues. I don't think i will need too as i think it is improving. I'll review in the morning. I started stimming last night and the gonal F jab is a breeze compared to suprecur which doesn't seem to suit me.  My next scan is Friday.

Hi Ninjabell if you pop in later, as i know you are a night owl .

Take care all.
xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs - hope you are feeling better today...

Jem - hope your epigastric pain is gone as well. I'm very jealous of your allotment we've been on a waiting list for years but nothing so far  all that veg was making me very hungry. Sounds like a good plan that with dd own  bag and purse. Mine is 2 and nearly a half  

I went for my scan today and the buserelin has done it's job and I start stimming tonight  however I did get told that it's highly likely that I have polycystic ovaries which has completely thrown me. Wasn't expecting that. I'm a bit worried about what it means for my tx and don't really know enough about it. I'm trying hard not to google it...

L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hello ladies, sorry I've not been on here got back very late last night (nothing fun or interesting).


Bubbs – congrats on starting treatment, really pleased you are on your way. I think psychologically it's a really big step and I hope you're feeling better for it in your head if not physically. How are you feeling physically btw? Good I hope!

Lily, Sorry about the startling news hon, I know a lot of ladies on here have pcos but I do think it means more eggs too so there is a silver lining. I'm sure you'll get lots of advice but more importantly, don't stress as that will only make matters worse. Just listen carefully, make notes (or take a dictaphone) because there is always so much to take in and sometimes we don't remember everything - usually the reassuring bits! Did love the thought of you playing with the emoticons, how sweet!  

Jem, I don't like to be too predictable so am on at a very respectable hour today   Even on your day off you sound busy! How was Tuesday at work? I hope you really were taking it a little asier. Really glad DH is being angelic and it's great you are feeling the benefit of the acupuncture. I've been toying with that idea myself. As for the allotment and your organic food fresh out of the ground, how fabulous! Can't imagine anything better for you right now (except maybe milk and chicken and eggs (aaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Have a lovely evening ladies! xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Evening ladies!

Feeling slightly perkier today although still not 100%.

Jem, I've been growing veg in my back garden but I have lost [and now given up] my battle with the slugs and snails. Next year I will try harder .

Lilyisabel, I'm not sure how PCOS will affect IVF or even if it makes any difference at all. I've been told that my highish LH levels indicate PCOS, too but I've no other symptoms. I'm sure the experts have dealt a lot with this very common condition in the context of fertility treatment so try not to worry about it.

Ninja, how is it all going?

Jem, I will be stimming at some stage but I think this protocol basically follows my natural cycle [approximately?]. In the short protocol, I don't think you DR which is why the protocol I'm on is kind of in-between. I don't fully understand how its going to work ... I'm just putting my faith in the experts, too. Good luck on Friday although I'm sure I'll be back before then, I'm totally addicted to FF!


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening 

Just a quick one from me to say hello I'm really wiped out today so heading for bed. 

I'm feeling better about the polycystic ovaries, what everyone has said on here has really helped. 

I had a total nightmare with my first stimming injection on tuesday I'm not a fan of that pen. I was being too gentle and the instructions weren't very helpful( one part of my job is writing leaflets to go with medicines so I was pretty annoyed at the bad job that had been done ) so I think I only got half a dose on tuesday. my best friend had to come round last night and show me what to do so it's now fine and I'm being a bit rougher with it. 

Hope you're all doing well will be on more over the weekend
L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Can't stay away 

Realised in my tiredness forgot to say good luck with your scan tomorrow Jem - let us know how it goes will be thinking of you


----------



## Jem1978

Evening all

My goodness it's nice to feel vaguely human again!!! . I've had a grotty time since sat really and only felt better yesterday. Long story short : I  felt terrible (headache nausea)all day Tuesday which progressed to a full blown psychedelic migraine with vomitting. DD had to sit with me until DH got home at 7pm to take over her bedtime routine. She was a very good girl and an angel. God, I love her so much.

Bubbs, I think you are right in putting the faith in the experts!!To much 'googling' and knowledge is a BAD BAD thing. Hope you are still feeling perky for the weekend.

Lily, It made me laugh what you said about the pen . Are you on GONAL F? I think the pen device is out the ark (that's my area of expertice). Insulin pens are so much more user friendly and i can't believe they are still using old technology. Saying that, i find the pen a breeze by comparison to the insulin syringes for suprecur which i find hurt so much more. I hope the injecting is now going OK. When is your first stimming scan?

Ninjabelle, Work was better this week mostly due to the fact we are back to full staffing levels (hallelujah)! Hope you are going OK

My scan today is hard for me to understand really. She told me i really shouldn't worry.I had not as much action as hoped only 5-6 small follies which i am trying not to get to  about. My oestrodial blood just came back at 276 which is low. So plan plan as it is, is to down my suprecur by half to 0.25ml and up my stimming GONAL F to 300IU from 225IU. I felt a bit teary  before having the plan but full of hope now that all my follies just haven't been recruited yet . 

This weekend i am going to keep busy and not think about the 'what if's'. It's my birthday (33) on sunday and I'm going to spend it with the 12 people i love most in the world so all is going to be good .

Good luck to all and enjoy the weekend

Jem x


----------



## Bubblicious

Happy Birthday for Sunday, Jem!

Don't worry about the scan, it's still early days and the beauty of the monitoring and the stimming drugs is that doses can be changed to get the right result. They don't want you to be at risk of OHSS so they do it slowly but surely. I think that 5-6 follies is not that bad going really.

Lily, I have to mix my drugs and use a syringe/needle. I'm a bit worried about it. I have been injecting my DR drug [I'm becoming a bit of an expert actually, I like to think ] but mixing?!? That's a whole other ballgame!

AFM, I had a blood test yesterday and as a result of this, I have to carry on DR on the same dose and go in on Monday for bloods and a scan. I am feeling mildly optimistic as I have never been asked back for a DR scan before and have never been told to carry on with the same dose. Last time I was [having trouble] DR, every blood test resulted in upping my dose or using something stronger. So  that stimming won't be far off.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - your birthday plans sound absolutely lovely. You're exactly two weeks ahead of me ( though not in years I'm beating you by nearly 3). Hope 33 is as good for you as it was for me - I got married and had dd at 33 so it was my best age so far   Your dd sounds a star and very grown up am  pleased you're feeling better. The clinics are the experts I'm sure they've seen it all before and it's not quantity it's quality. 5-6 sounds brilliant. when's your next scan?

Going through all this has made me wonder how on earth octomom did it - not only to get enough eggs but then fertilised then at a decent enough stage to do et and then implant  Sorry that was my Friday night ramble even with no wine involved 

Bubbs - great news on continuing the same dose, hope Monday brings even better news. Mixing doses however   

Ninjabelle - hope you've had a good week

I am on the gonal f pen it def is a bit ancient. It's all fine now, though I'm the opposite to you Jem, I prefer my old suprecur injections and save that till after the dreaded pen as my treat  I'm getting a few twinges in the areas I think my ovaries are so hopefully something is happening. 

Next scan is Monday and they pencilled me in for ec a week on Tuesday(4th oct) which if they go to blastocyte will mean et on my birthday. Dh says not to get ahead of myself we need to get an embryo first but I need to plan as I had arranged a bit of a get together.

Enjoy your weekends it's meant to be sunny yeay!
L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi Guys,

Reading up to too tired to reply tonight so just going to send you all lots of love and positive thoughts.

Jem, do hang in there, was reading a post on another thread and from the responses, it's clear that it can sometimes work out better with fewer eggs as the quality is what really matters. Truth is, whether we get 1 egg or 30, there are no certainties and the stress is only going to make it harder on you. Perhaps it's easy for me to think this way at the moment because I'm not at that stage - I'm sure it gets harder when you're in the middle of stimming and closer to the EC but do try to be positive and to keep yourself well. THAT has got to be the most important thing. Best of luck hon and wishing you lots of    to get you though happily. x

Hello to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals today, I do hope a good weekend is had by all and that luck is on your side. xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, how was the scan today?

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM, I had my scan and everything is looking as it should be.  However, my bloods last Thursday showed that my oetrogen was coming down nicely but my LH was climbing.  I'm waiting for the call on my bloods for this morning but my consultant was not overly concerned and said he thought I'd be DR a bit longer and should be stimming from the end of the week.


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbilicious - great news about the scan and starting stimming at the end of this week. Do you now have another scan before starting or do they tell from the bloods?

Jem - hello hope your birthday was good yesterday. When's your next scan?

Ninjabelle - thanks for stopping by  when do you start stimming?

My scan went well this morning. I had to go to the clinic on my own for the first time but it was fine, everyone was really lovely to me don't know if it was because I was on my own. They'd always been nice but were super nice today 

I have 13 follies on one ovary and 11 on the other. The consultant explained that it's due to the pco that I've got so many. So carrying on dose as it is another scan Friday to see if I'm ready for next stage. Lining is 9mm he said that's ok.

however I feel like I'm six months pregnant I'm bloated, tired and feel quite uncomfortable a lot. I'm hoping this passes soon. 

Hope you've all had good Mondays


----------



## Jem1978

Evening,

Bubbs, How did the bloods go? Good news for the end of the week 

Lily that's great news that the scan went well!!  Really pleased. Hopefully the horrid side effects will pass soon for you. Take it easy. I chickened out of going alone for my scan this morning . DH came with me but i think i will be fine now it's better news. Great news on the follies. How long have you been stimming for now? 

I had a lovely birthday thank you!! DD was super lovely and very excited. I was awoken by her dulcet tones of 'Happy Birthday' . There were 13 of us for nice country pub lunch then walk in the sun was bliss. Then back to ours for More cake and presents  

Ninja belle, Hope you are feeling less tired and thanks for your words of wisdom. It's really important to remember it just takes 1 egg . I think i am super sensitive to DR drugs they really messed with me in everyway. I feel so much better (touch wood quickly) since my dose has been halved. How's things with your treatment going?

My scan (day 9 of stimming) was better than the last. Follicles showing action (4) and (3) with 2 more developing. They are 9mm at present so still have some work to do. Def won't be ready for EC on Friday so it's all shifting back again. She seems to think wed next week will look like egg collection now. I'm just going with the flow and have given up caring about work. I'm in a much better place now and less freaked by this whole process. I have a date with my hilarious book and a cup of hot choc 

Hope you have all managed to enjoy some of the Indian summer day today.

J x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi Ladies, 

Nice to read your posts and thank you for asking about me - I will get on to that in a mo.

Bubbs - really glad you're going to be stimming soon. Let me know what drugs / dose you're on and how you go on it! x

Lily, I read somewhere on here that peppermint tea really helps with the bloating but do check with timing as I'm not sure whether it's good to drink too much of it at certain stages. I know ladies have said it really helps with the discomfort though. Hope you're feeling much better soon honey! x

Jem, firstly belated     !! xx Sounds like you had a wonderful day, sounds perfect! Even the weather! So glad you had a nice day. You so deserve it   now channel all your energy in looking after yourself and keeping happy. That, I think is worth a lot more than avoiding this that and the other! (Such a bad influence)! Oh, and what's the book you're reading Jem? x

Hi to everyone else who visits this thread. Hope you're all going great guns! x

AFM. Baseline scan today. Was told it looked good to start stimming soon and to expect a phone call before 4pm to confirm.... So... 3.59 nurse rings and says "you can start the gonal-F injections IMMEDIATELY"!!! 

Nearly fell off my chair as I thought I'd get a day or two notice! Very mixed emotions but no time to dwell. Wanted to jump on forum to ask advice on injections but didn't have time as DH had only 20 minutes before he had to be back at work and I needed his support. Mad panic but DH was amazing - he assigned himself the role of frozen pea monitor and dutifully read the instructions (first time for everything) out loud. Sadly I was a mess and didn't take it all in. I could feel the adrenaline cursing through my veins and my chest was all fluttery - thought I might pass out at one point! So stooopid! What a WUSS! So, back to my drama - washed my hands, got comfy, tapped and squirted the air out of the pen thing, set my dose and began to gingerly insert needle into tummy but forgot to pull the trigger on the pen! To cut a long story short (not really) I had the 37.5 iu it was set to, then had to do it again and did the 300iu I was supposed to do, forgetting I'd already done the 37.5!!   I'm not going to worry though, at my age, OHSS is unlikely and the extra kick might even help! I barely felt a thing in the end so I felt really daft.

Anyway, time I got to bed so I shall wish you a good night  and     to all xxx

Oh well...
On the plus side...the D/R phase of tending towards androgyny is over


----------



## Jem1978

Hi NinjaBelle

It's a big moment starting stimming isn't it. Lots of emotions in play. Well done on the first one and I hope tonight's was easier. I'm sure the extra 37.5 wont be a problem but always best to let the experts know. Thanks for the Birthday wishes- it was a lovely day. Book recommendations for comedy are: Catlin Moran 'How to be a women' and my current reading is Emma Kennedy 'The Tent, the bucket and me'. . It's probably only funny if you camped as a child though. 

Evening and good wishes to all. I just nipped in before  my bed calls me.

AFM. I have my usual back ache i get around ovulation so guess my follies are growing  . scan and bloods 1045 tomorrow. Does anyone else's clinic have specialist nurses doing the scans and bloods? I haven't seen my consultant since the initial consultation and won't see her until EC? Not worried just wondered what other clinics do?

J x


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - hope the scan goes well tomorrow it sounds as though something is happening. Grow follies grow . I don't have anymore bloods but have had a nurse and a consultant do my scans. I've yet to see the same consultant twice it's a different one each time.

Ninjabelle - I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your first stimming injection they aren't straight forward are they? I only had half a dose on my first go and they weren't too worried the extra bit will give your follies a good kick start    for starting stimming though!

Thanks for the peppermint tea advice have been drinking a few mugfuls today and think I feel slightly better. Had to sit in an exceptionally dull two hour meeting this afternoon though and felt pretty uncomfortable but
that was prob more the meeting itself rather than ivf drugs. 

Bubbilicious - have you heard back on your bloods yet?

It's pretty late for me now so I'm heading to bed night all
L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hello everyone, hope all is well in here!

Jem - I did have a lot of mixed emotions, once I'd got the dreaded injection out of the way! Yes, I felt a bit like I loved everyone. Just strangers in the street, I wanted to look after them. Didn't last long! lol (just kidding). I feel very happy to have started stims (again, now that I've got that first injection out of the way). I'm in a good place and feeling positive. I am enjoying lots of feel good music and DH is being wonderful, which of course is a great help. It's funny you should mention the Catlin Moran book - I was thumbing it in Waterstones yesterday when I went to get the Zita West Book. Stephen Fry's book was also calling to me. They didn't have the Zita book and I got distracted by that so left without buying anything. Might go back for Catlin though, did look good!

Lily - you're not the only one laughing at me and my Gonal F antics. I think a few of the girls in the Hammersmith post think I'm a complete loon and are going to rib me when we meet up! Thing was, it all happened in such a rush and the way the nurse said I needed to do it NOW scared the pants off me! She wanted me to do it ASAP as my day 5 scan is actually going to be on day 4 so I'm squeezing 5 jabs into 4.5 days. Plus DH was in a rush to go to work and I really wanted him there - so it was just panic from every direction! I'm so glad to have made a few people laugh, god knows we need some light relief! I find it funny myself NOW THAT IT's OVER! Wish I had recorded it! 

Injection number 2 was a breeze, I'm not the least bit concerned any more - it was just that first one that was a stress. What an idiot! 

Anyway gals, must go to bed soon!
Night night xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hey Ladies, I hadn't realised that I forgot to update you. My blood results did come back and my LH is still too high [it needs to be below 5 and it's 10 [down from 15 last Thursday]] so I have bloods again tomorrow morning. I don't think I'll have another scan until I've started stimming now which will still hopefully be the end of this week or beginning of next.

Jem, welll done on the growing follies and good luck for the scan and bloods this morning.

Ninjabelle, glad the second injection was less of a drama than the first. Lol at you wanting to look after strangers and feeling the lurve !

Lilyisabel, hope the bloating is a bit better now and good luck for Friday's scan.


----------



## Jem1978

Evening all

A very quick hello as i have packed lunches to do and a kitchen to tidy (and grand designs is on at 9pm )

Bubbs, praying for an under 5 result for tomorrow. Keep us updated.

NinjaBelle, I am glad all went well and you are feeling positive about all. Which Zita book were you after? 

Lily, Peppermint tea definitely works for bloating. I became an expert in getting rid of gas after lots of lap surgery  

AFM, Scan showed 'beautiful' follies at 12-13mm now (approx 7-8- can't remember). I feel very happy and positive today. She thinks i should get  6 eggs, so fingers crossed. I need a futher week of stimming which is yet more money on drugs (baahhhh)  but i don't care this IS going to work! I can almost feel this baby now. I will remain quietly confident and positive though. It's hard to strike the balance that its just a 50:50 chance without being too much one way or another .

Anyhow, DH still working as all gone T*ts up at work and he's on calls to states. I on the other hand must make healthy pack lunches up . 

Good night all 

J


----------



## lilyisabel

Morning!

Just a quick update before I head off to work.

Jem- congratulations on the beautiful follies! So pleased for you that it was good 

Bubbs -   hoping that you hear an under five number today

Ninjabelle - those pens are hideous am still laughing at your antics though. Wasn't laughing last night though as I forgot for the second time to leave it in for ten seconds and as I pulled the needle out and I had a drip at the end of it. I've panicked myself that I won't have given myself a big enough dose and my follies won't be big enough tomorrow. Didn't really sleep last night and I'm not good without sleep so I feel sorry for my colleagues today 

Have a lovely sunny Thursday all  
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one for now ..... my LH is still at 8.something so I have to carry on DR and go for another blood test on Sunday.

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well.

Jem, great news about your follies, do please keep us posted.

Lily, don't worry about the drip. I kinda worked out how many drops are in each 'click' of the pen and I'm pretty sure the drip was nothing at all. If it was a giant squirt like you hit oil, then maybe let them know  

Bubbs, sorry your LH is still higher than they want it. DR is horrible and I'm sorry yours is being prolonged. How many days have you been DR now?

Also for those who have stimmed or are stimming, is anyone feeling anything at all? Any side effects or odd feelings inside? 

Hope tomorrow is as nice as today was. I have my day 5 scan. Wonder what it'll show... 

Anyway, early start and 2 more threads to post on!
Night ladies! xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Morning  What a gloriously sunny day this is - can't wait for the weekend (though sunny weather always makes me want to drink lots of wine so it's really going to be a test of my willpower, of which I have very little )

Bubbs -   I'm doing this to your LH levels to scare them into going under 5, hope Sunday's blood test is the result you want

Jem - Grow beautiful follies grow, hope DH's work's better

Ninjabelle - I didn't hit oil (thankfully I think I may not have slept for a year had that happened). I did tell them at my clinic this morning, they said it was nothing to worry about but understood the stupid things that we do stress about and said if I have any more worries like that to phone which was reassuring. Hope your scan goes well today, how are the follies doing?.
I've felt incredibly uncomfortable and a bit sick whilst stimming and do get twinges/ occasionally bursts of slight pain in the region that I think my ovaries are. 

This morning I had what I thought would be my last scan before ec on Mon/ tues to be told I've got a good number of follies there    but none of them are quite ready for ec early next week (they are about the 13mm range) so I've got yet another scan on Monday and ec will most likely be Thursday. I felt very   when they told me, I'd got it into my head that these blooming injections were nearing an end to be told there's a few more days it wasn't the best start to the day. Bubbs - I can't imagine how you felt earlier in the summer with the D/R dragging on. 

But have picked myself up, it's only a few more days I can do it and these eggs when they do get there are all going to be super eggs with all the time and love they've had growing them, not to mention all the brazil nuts I've eaten. Plus do I really want to be having ec when the weather is soooo sunny? 

Jem - it is a bit annoying the extra cost of the drugs too 

I'm also due to fly to Rome for work on the 12th which now if I get to 5day transfer means et'll be the day before I fly, so I can't have it slip any later than Thursday to be able to go. DH is supposed to fly out to join me on the Friday and we're having a DD free weekend. I've never left her when I've gone out of the country and I feel a bit   about it. Whilst I want to go to this work conference, I think it'll be pretty interesting (only if you do what I do for anyone else it'll be deathly dull) and not stressful (I just have to sit there and listen) I don't think I'll be too devastated if I don't go as it means I don't have to leave DD. Work know I'm having an op and the dates keep slipping I'm blaming nhs waiting times (I feel pretty bad for doing this both my bro and sil work for nhs), but my boss is in the US so doesn't really understand . 

Have a lovely sunny weekend all - please keep telling to me to 'step away from the wine'.
Lx


----------



## NinjaBelle

*Lilly,*
*STEP AWAY, FROM THE WINE!!!*   

If i have to leave my lovely bottle of organic red in the fridge ...so do you! 

No seriously hon, I was having like 50ml (talk about desperate) for a couple of days but have been told that I should avoid it altogether. Frankly, it just isn't worth it if there's a price to pay so *LAY OFF!!!*

I swear though, I will be going at it some when the appropriate times comes...or who knows MAYBE we'll get use to it and become tea total! 

Thanks for asking about the scan - it's very early, just day 5 so I wasn't sure what to expect but I have 7 follies and they are 6-8mm. Just had a call from the nurse, who wants me to increase the dose. I don't really know how to guage things to be honest and I'm not sure if this is all ok for someone of my age with low AMH but I think it's ok and I'm grateful I've got something to be going on with!

On the basis that I don't really understand (what do any of us really know until the end result) I'm going to go with the being happy about it thing!   

Gotta get on but have a lovely day girls and I'll be back in soon.


----------



## Bubblicious

Ninja, apparently on the protocol I'm on most ladies DR for eight or so days; by Sunday I'll have been DR for 15 days. But another lady at my clinic who was DR the last time I had my extended DR back in July, also had to DR for longer on the same protocol that I'm doing now and she is now pregnant with twins. I'm hoping for a similar outcome . I think 7 follies is good going if you have low AMH, bearing in mind it is really early days, too. My consultant is expecting me to get around about 10 [for my age and my AMH which is a little above average].

Lilyisabel, I know the feeling, hun, when you're told, "not now, come back later". I'm seriously losing hope and I've not even got to stimming yet. I'll be a total emotional wreck by then if this DR only stage drags on any longer. It's easy to say "just go with the flow" but a lot harder to do it without feeling some disappointment but remember, quality is key so if you have to inject a bit longer for good, mature eggs and I have to DR longer so that I have more chance of success at stimming stage then so be it.

Jem, sorry I didn't get to say it yesterday but great news on the follicles. Hoping they are perfect for your next scan. Yes, everytime I go for ANOTHER DR blood test, it costs me another £60. I'm really hoping that I can start stimming on Sunday .


----------



## NinjaBelle

Bubbs, you're absolutely right in what you're saying about the extra injections being worth it.

As for D/R - I hated it but had to do it for 17 days before starting the stimms. Stimms is much easier for me and I hope the same goes for you...and I hope that comes soon!

Hope everyone else is well. And hope you're staying away from the Wine Lily - Friday nights are the hardest aren't they?!

Night night everyone xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs - hope the blood test goes well today  

Ninjabelle - I didn't stay away from the wine  we went out for a playdate yesterday afternoon which was brilliant as it meant dd could run around these friends massive garden as we've only got a tiny one. They brought out champagne - which I think the other parents had brought, I took some little Halloween cupcakes picked by dd  - and the mum is 2 weeks off number 2 and she was having a glass - it would have been a massive fuss if I'd said no so I decided to take it. There's not that much in a champagne glass and I enjoyed every slow sip 

Jem - hope you're having a fun weekend and managing not too stress about the tx.

I wish I was managing not too stress about tomorrow's scan but I'm really worried they won't have grown anymore and I'll just come back with my little paper bag with yet another gonal f pen  Think I maybe listening to zita west tonight to try and help me sleep I find it does work.

Have bf and her dh coming round for BBQ this afternoon. She's 7 month preg with 1st time success at clinic I go to so am hoping vibes rub off. Also we can both drink this pomegranate stuff I've got in and pretend it's wine.

Enjoy your sunny Sundays 
L xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Woohoo!  I just got the call from my clinic to say that I can start stimming on Tuesday night.  I will then be having daily bloods starting on Wednesday and my first scan on Wednesday.  I am feeling very excited and optimistic at the moment.

Lilyisabel, hope Monday's scan goes well.

Jem, Ninja, Lilyisabel, and anyone else .... have a good Sunday.


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi girls!

Lily, I think one small glass of champers can be excused so long as you did REALLY enjoy every single sip!   I had the teeny tiny glass of organic red wine on day 1 and 2 of stimming but then decided to stop completely. I'm not going to worry about it but won't be having any more! Best of luck for your scan on Monday - remind me which scan it is hon?

Bubbs - Congrats on being able to start your stimming on Tuesday!  

Jem, hope all is well with you honey x

Enjoy the beautiful sunshine ladies - I can't believe how fortunate we are to be doing this in glorious weather like this!!! Must be a good sign, surely!


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs - fantastic news on starting stimming on Tuesday - slow and steady is def the way to do this 

Ninjabelle - I enjoyed every last drop felt even better as it was forbidden. I'm sure your organic red would have helped the follies along  my scan is to check that my follies are the right size I wasn't expecting to have four scans. friday's scan would have been the last one and should have come out of that with my trigger shot but no they're not big enough so got yet another gonal f pen... Am   same doesn't happen tomorrow.

Am liking your thinking the sunshine must be a good sign 
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All

Bubbs- First off, fantastic news on the starting stimming Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!! .  I bet you are so relieved about the next phase starting.

Lily, Glad you have enjoyed the weekend with wine,cupcakes and BBQ,.....sounds heavenly. Try not to stress about tomorrows scan, you can't change anything (listen to me- with the advice) . If it takes another a pen to get great follies , so be it. That's what i told myself when it all dragged on longer than planned. I'm on day 15 of stimming today. How many days have have you done now? It beats DR at high dose though doesn't it??  

Ninja, It really has been gorgeous and i think it will help us through . I always feel better when the sun is shining. Fab news on the follies at day 5. When is your next one booked for?

AFM, Work much better last week. I am off this week and next to fit around EC/ET- so most of my stress if gone. A good weekend has been had all round by us.We had a BBQ with friends sat arvo and a  picnic and nice walk with just the 3 of us today.  I can't quite believe it was warm enough to wear a bikini in October!!!!!!! . I am trying not to think about IVF 24/7 hence i haven't been back here for a while. I'm feeling (mostly) relaxed with the occasional  brain wobble. Scan tomorrow so pray they are ready to go this time.They should be  as 2 follies were 18mm already. All going to plan i should be due trigger tomorrow night and EC on Wednesday . I need my beauty sleep tonight as I didn't sleep well last night. It's all getting very close.

Jem x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Best of luck Lily - you must be sick of the sight of that bloomin' pen!

Fingers crossed for you my lovely!   x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Best of luck to you for the scan too Jem! xx


----------



## lilyisabel

How was your scan Jem? All systems go for Wednesday? I'm on day 12 of trigger now but started injecting buserelin on 1st September. Your weekend sounds lovely and I'm liking your planning to be off work these next two weeks.

My scan was fine today I have loads of follies about 20 on each side  I feel very uncomfortable. 7 are the right size and they don't want the rest to get any bigger cos of ohss so I've got no more injections of gonal f  and my last suprecur tonight (I don't mind that one so much ) then trigger at 10pm tomorrow for ec Thursday morning.

It's all starting to happen for us all now  
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Evening Lily, I am really pleased you have finished gonal F and all is going well. Fantastic result on all those follies!!! . I can tell you i am glad to see the back of that Buserelin! . We have both been on drugs about the same time then (i started DR on 2nd sept and just completed 16th and final day of stimming).

I did my last DR and stimming tonight. Trigger next up on the menu at 10pm. I don't really know how to feel at the moment. It's a mixture of excitement, hope, fear and nervous. I pray i get some good ones Wednesday. If i only do get 5 or less   make them good ones.

Good luck for Thursday Lily.

Ninja, Thanks for the wishes. I did the same on the wine front and haven't touched a drop since the 1st stimm as it just made me feel worse. I could have murdered a nice cold glass on pino at the weekend . Good luck with the scan.

Bubbs, Count down is one then for stimming . Take care and good luck.

Catch you all soon. Trigger shot in 45min Eaakkk come on eggs be good ones!!!


----------



## lilyisabel

Hope the trigger shot went well Jem!  

Just popped on before heading to bed and saw your news, will catch up properly tomorrow

Lx


----------



## NinjaBelle

Ooooh it's getting exciting on here!

Hope the trigger shot went well.

BIG FAT GOOD LUCK WISHES to you all!

DH has banned me from FF tonight so I'm doing a quick sneaky post!  

Night all! xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Jem, hope the trigger shot was okay last night.

Lilyisabel, good luck for triggering tonight.

Ninjabelle, where are you at now? When is your next scan?

I'll be mixing my meds tonight after getting DS into bed. I'm feeling nervous about it ... not the injecting, I'm an old hand at that ... I've already gone through one bag of needles/syringes and I only happen to have a second bag because the clinic thought they hadn't given me any! It's the mixing ! I have to get three vials of powder in one vial of liquid tonight. It'll be like a very, expensive chemistry set! Then, I have my first [daily] bloods tomorrow and a scan.

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Jem1978

Bubbs, The trigger shot is easy but it's all exciting and scary at the same time. Good luck with the mixing tonight- you will be fine and like you say it, this stage will be old hat in a few days.

I am now offically banned too Ninja by my accupuncturist and DH!! 

I want to wish everyone good luck. I may not be back for a while. I need to focus on my body now and all the postives right now. Barrell loads of good luck  for you Ninjabelle, Lily, Bubbs and everyone else reading. Thanks for all the support for the first part of the IVF journey. 

Hope to bump into you soon on here.

Jem xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Jem, wishing you loads of luck, hun  .  If you need us, you know where we are  .


----------



## NinjaBelle

Jem,

My ban was temporary and I'm back on. Wishing you sooooooooooooooo much luck with everything. Hope you'll manage to post at some point and let us know how you get on. As Bubbs says, we'd love to hear from you if and when you feel like posting and you know we'll be here for you if you need a "chat". All the best honey   xx 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well too! x


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem I echo what the other two have said and hope all went well today.

Bubbs I hope your mixing is going well I'm imaging you preparing in a lab coat with goggles and a Bunsen to hand.

Ninjabelle hope you're good!

L x


----------



## Bubblicious

I've been a bit AWOL of late trying to get all my work done for my week off and juggling childcare and clinic appointments.

Lilyisabel, how did EC go yesterday?  And what news have you had today re: fertilisation?  I hope it went well and you have a good number of quality embies.  When is ET?

Ninjabelle, how's it going, hun?  Have you had another scan recently?

AFM, I've been stimming for four days now and had a scan this morning.  I have at least 5-6 follies on each side but they didn't count them properly or measure them as its early days.  The last two days, I've had my dose increased by 50%.  I have further immunes testing on Monday for them to decide if they need to give me any extra meds and acupuncture booked on Tuesday.  All is going okay.

Hope all is well with you ladies.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi bubbs sounds as though everything is progressing well for you now  i'm so pleased. Hope your juggling week hasn't been too stressful.

Yesterday went really well. I found it alot more emotional than I thought I would - it was mainly the bit when I was wheeled away from dh and into the theatre. They got 25 eggs and phoned this morning 13 have fertilised  so we're very happy and   some go to blastocyst.

I don't think this weekend is meant to be as sunny as last weekend but it's my birthday on Sunday so I'm going to enjoy it even with no wine.

L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Happy Birthday, Lilyisabel!!!  I hope you are getting spoiled today.  What's the latest news, hun?

Ninjabelle, how are you getting on?

I had my second scan today and it seems like I have about 12 follies on one side and about six on the other.  Things are looking positive and my consultant thinks that EC will probably be the end of next week.

Hope you all have a chilled Sunday.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Good luck Bubbs and all you other girls.
I'm following your progress avidly.
Sort of wishing I'd just got on with the ICSI at the same time as the rest of you, rather than messing around with the 3 months of Clomid (got all the signs for AF for second month).
I'm really excited for you all and look forward to seeing some BFP's on the secondary infertility board soon 

Fx


----------



## NinjaBelle

My lovely ladies!

Sorry for the rushed post - I haven't had a chance to talk to DH since I started stimms - he's been working so much (to fund the next cycle probably)!

*Lily & Bubs -* Well done you two!!!! 13 fertilised Lily, that's great! Bubbs - 12 and 6 on the other side? Wow! Lucky (young) you!!! I've got another scan tomorrow and then probably trigger tomorrow night with EC on Weds. They will confirm tomorrow. I'm looking at a LOT less eggs than you guys but that's ok. I keep telling myself it only takes ONE! (I hope I do manage the one at least!!!) xx

*Aquapinkdog* -  and nice that you're watching over us - will do a proper catch up tomorrow to see where you are at. Hope you are well and had a nice weekend x

Jem - hello love, if you are out there somewhere lurking! x

Have a great evening ladies and I'll be back to post soon xxx


----------



## Jem1978

Hi All

The wanderer returns (temporarily)!! I promise i haven't been lurking on here and not posting.  

Fantastic news for both of you Bubbs and Lily! Ninja you are quite right that it only takes one, so thinking of you wed. That is what i am telling myself. Try not to worry hun. I bet you have some juicy lovely eggs there.

The truth is, this is the first day i have felt strong enough to come back on here. I decided along with my family that being on here wasn't actually helping me for a while. I was getting freaked out by how many eggs people where getting knowing i wouldn't get many. So sorry i am not here for you guys at the moment. 

Today i have turned a corner . I am telling myself i am pregnant until proven otherwise and this is really helping. It sounds a cliche but i really have felt like i have been on a rollercoster. I was very calm for EC and was very relived to get 7 eggs (they always warned me i wouldn't get more than this). The next day i felt every emotion under the sun. When that phone call came to say 'There is good and bad news ' over the phone my heart was pounding. The good news was 2 fertilised but the other 5 didn't prob down to poor egg quality issue. Luckily my DH was there as i went into panic mode. God, a little knowledge is dangerous for me!

ET was Friday as with 2 remaining they had to go home ASAP. News was a shock on Friday sitting in theatre when they told me one didn't progress so i had 1 day 2, 4 cell grade 2 to return. I cried tears of joy that i still had one but also disappointment that i was already down to 1 embryo at this early stage. I did not expect a quality issue at age 33 so it was a real shock.

I have felt exhausted emotionally and physically and finally feel better today. I have been putting all my energy into resting, relaxing and praying that this little one makes it. It's been hard to keep calm. The embryologist still said my chances are 40% so i am really pleased with that. Please be strong for me little embie. You are sooooo wanted. 

Wishing you all mega luck in every stage of the process. I'm going to make some comfort food next (apple crumble and soup) then laugh with some  stand up comedy 

Jem xx


----------



## Jem1978

Oh Forgot to say. Aquapinkdog, Hello!! and Dont beat yourself up. You still could be wrong and 1m month may do it. I think you need to feel you have tried EVERYTHING before taking the IVF step. Good luck hun and keep your chin up xx


----------



## Evon

Jem, just wanted to let you know my story in the hope that you keep positive.
I had my DD in 2006, and also suffered from secondary infertility unexplained.
One pregnancy by IUI but miscarried.
Ivf I only got 5 eggs - unsure why such a low response.
2 were too immature, 1 was adnormal, left 2 both implanted on a day 2 transfer.
Both took but was told v early on, 1 would definitely not make it. The 1 left is now my beautiful son.
Good luck!


----------



## NinjaBelle

Jem - hang in there lovely. We are all here for you and we are not all having huge numbers of eggs. I am looking at about 4 and there are plenty of other ladies who are getting 7 or under hon.

I too sometimes back off from here when there is talk of 37, 44, 26 eggs but we all know quantity is irrelevant if quality is not there. That little embie inside you could WELL be your special little egg that is going to make it!

No one can make guarantees but why shouldn't it work? It's come this far!

Be strong sweetheart, I too have a long journey ahead of me and I do feel your angst but for the sake of yourself, DH and the little embie inside you, try to keep calm and chilled. It's a better environment for little bean, too! xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Jem, Ninjabelle is right. All it takes is one good egg. At the end of the day, hun, it doesn't really matter about the number of eggs as chances are, you will only get two embies put back max if you are under 40. I'm sorry if I have been insensitive and upset you, hun . You have been a great support to me so it's the last thing I want to do. For me, good hormones, a decent AMH, Clomid and three IUI's have not given me a BFP since DS so I always wonder whether I just don't have good enough quality eggs anymore .... only IVF is going to give us an answer to that [in a way, it's a test for us as well as being a possible treatment]. Wishing you all the best of luck.

I'm off for a scan in a bit.

Wishing you all well.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem -   there are very wise words from both Ninjabelle and Bubbs above me so I won't repeat them. It does only take one and I'm hoping that your little embie is snuggling in nicely now. I'm sorry if I've upset you in any way, it has been a fantastic help to me to chat to all you ladies on this journey. Two friends of mine have had ivf this year, one got loads of eggs, one only had one day 2 available for transfer - guess which one is pregnant now? Your body knows what to do, it can carry a baby and your postivity in your last post will carry you through, numbers are meaningless in this process.

I've had a lovely birthday celebrated with a few friends, DD really understood what was happening and hearing Happy Birthday Mummy for the first time was the best present. She also helped me blow out the candles on my cake and I think after that things were taking too long for her as she ended up shouting eat it eat it!

I'm having my one transferred at 11:15 this morning and then that's it. I almost don't want this wait to start... 

Aquapinkdog - hello! good to hear from you. Am hoping that the AF signs are something else completely different. From what you were saying I think you would have always had the what ifs if you'd gone straight down the icsi/ivf route. 

Bubbs - hope the scan goes well today

Ninjabelle - helloooo, hope you're well

I'm off to Rome tomorrow so I'd better go and pack now and tidy up the house a bit as my parents are coming to stay to babysit (dh joining me on Friday) and mine and my mum's definitions of tidy are poles apart  I know she'll also do all the ironing for me and they're being my chauffeurs to Heathrow too, I'm very grateful. The clinic were fine with me traveling they've just told me to take a baby aspirin everyday from egg collection until after I come back as well as wearing the flight socks even though it's a short flight. I was planning on taking all the drugs in my hand luggage as I would be very stressed if I lost the cyclogest am hoping I'm not searched at security 

Take care all 
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Hi All

Thank you all for your lovely words of support and encouragement. First off though NONE of you have upset me at all!!!!!! I'm sorry if my words lead you to believe that it might be you guys, you have all been amazing. It is all down to my overactive brain and a bit of knowledge =Dangerous.

I think i was in shock for a couple of days. I'm over that now and all my PMA is returning.

Evon, Thanks for taking the time to tell me your story it is good to hear successes. I pray our one and only strong one will make it through.

Ninjabelle, Positive calming started with a treat of hotchoc and a croissant today . I have perhaps been a bit strict with my healthy diet and though i had earned it today. . 

Bubbs, Good luck with the scan today. I think the part that shocked me,  like you say, the first cycle is almost diagnostic. We could always only afford one cycle so having all hopes on one embryo set me into freefall. I feel better knowing now that this isn't necessarily end of the road after this IVF. DH said we can review if we need too, stop and save again if needed. Big relief we are both on the same page again.

Lily, Belated Happy Birthday! Hope ET all went well. It is amazing seeing that lovely embie on the screen. I bet tears of joy are cried- I certainly did  Enjoy Rome and the break from the norm.

Thanks again everyone and i hope i will be able to stick around a bit. I have some pains at the moment. They don't feel like my normal period pain so maybe they are implantation cramps . I think so 

Jem xxxx


----------



## NinjaBelle

Jem - I'm glad you treated yourself. I'm being quite strict too but sometimes you just need to relax so good on you for being really sensible but doing what you gotta do. I may well do the same tonight - only it would be take-away. x

Bubbs - really hope your scan went well today hon. x

Lily - Helloooooo lovely! Thank you for asking, I'm ok but I'd be lying if I said I was doing great. How are things with you sweets? How are you feeling? x

Aqua - hope you are doing well hon x

AFM - wasn't going to log on because I'm feeling less +ve than usual but then perhaps that's a good reason to come on and let you guys cheer me up. Getting inconsistent info from Dr during scan v nurse on the phone this afternoon. I'm starting to wonder if I'm going to get to EC   I am in theory expecting to go in for EC on Friday but they are making noises that suggest it needs to be confirmed and as they don't do EC over the weekend, if we have to wait until monday, the ripe follies could spoil and I may not have the minimum 3 they require. I feel in limbo and I'm not very good at that. If tomorrow scan doesn't show progress - then I do fear they might try to cancel and I don't think I can let that happen after 33 days of treatment! Sorry for the rant. Knew I shouldn't have started the AFM!


----------



## Jem1978

Ninjabelle, Sorry to hear you have had a tough day today. Sending you lots of PMA   . Put those thoughts away for now.... it's your nerves getting the better of you. 

Have they given you much info or just stuff that is confusing? I do remember at my extra and *final* tracking scan when the nurse said 'let's see if you are ready' saying that 'they better be ready or else'!! It's normal to feel a bit concerned here and there. This IVF Shizzle toys with our every emotion. Deep breathing and treat yourself kindly (maybe with a luxurious treat). 

Just keep that PMA going and erase any of those negative thoughts m'dear (hark at me a changed women in just a few days!!! ).

Here for you if you need me. .

Bubbs, hope scan was ok. 

Lily, I am sure you are in preparation Rome and hopefully chilling a bit after ET today

Evon and Aqua, Evening hope you are both well.

Jem x


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening all 

Ninjabelle I'm feeling quite cross for you with the situation with your clinic and the follies going over ripe due to the weekend   What they did for me when I had the extra delay was just let me 'coast' for a day where I did the suprecur but not the stimming so they didn't go too much. If you have to wait the weekend   that's what they do.

Jem you're definitely a changed woman in a few days  it's lovely to see. They sure sound like implantation cramps what you're experiencing. I like you're calming techniques and you were a lot better behaved than me 

We got to the clinic for our appointment about 15 mins early to be told there was a slight delay so I might want to empty my bladder then refill it  Two hours later we finally got called in by which point I was bursting for the loo, thirsty as I hadn't drunk too much, absolutely starving as it was way past lunchtime and a bit grumpy because of all of those. None of this mattered when we got in there and we saw the embryo on screen, we've got a photo too. Wasn't too bad and that's it I'm lying in bed now hoping it's continuing to grow.

Had trauma this afternoon as dd had just used her potty (number 2) then knocked it over onto the carpet and trod in it. Luckily she was wearing her wellies. So I don't know if being on your hands and knees scrubbing hard at the carpet counts as taking it easy?


----------



## lilyisabel

Had to post that as iPad won't let me go to the bottom of a post again if I go to middle. 

Bubbs hope all went well for you today.

Meant to say I've been eating well since this treatment began but today we stopped at maccy d's on way home this afternoon and have just had a take away. Enjoyed both of them 

Not sure when I'll be back on so take care all of you   
L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Lily - I'm so sorry I forgot about your ET!! Bit self absorbed right now I guess...feeling pants and a bit ashamed about that, sorry hon.     Thank you for the support re clinic, I have already decided that whatever they say tomorrow, we're doing EC unless they have a REEEEEEEALY good reason. Thanks for the funny story about your DD - that's not what I call putting your feet up Lily!  

Jem - I'm inspired by the new you and am putting all this worry to bed. I will deal with tomorrow, tomorrow. Plus I think I might be getting a foot rub from DH tonight. He always does when I need cheering up or de-stressing. I'm sure that will help.  

Bubs, how are you hon? How was your scan? 

Going to for for a stroll with DH now, just to clear our heads and get some perspective before bedtime. Don't want nightmares tonight!


----------



## lilyisabel

Ninjabelle - hope you've had some good news today and your walk last night cleared your head. Stop beating yourself up about not mentioning my et I wasn't expecting you too at all. And this is what we're here for those bad days even more than the good (though hoping there's more of the good )

Hope the rest of you are well  I was going to have a break from ff whilst I was away but here I am at the airport on ff so I'm sure I'll be logging on if there's wifi over there . I love being at the airport and plane and people watching not so keen on flying and can't have my normal wine which helps. Will just have to keep calm for my little dot.

Also the clinic phoned and we have three frosties two are ok, one's a bit ropey but as they were freezing two they've thrown that one in as well.


L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hello everyone,

I hope you are all doing well. I'm feeling a lot more positive today and so pass some of that on to anyone reading who could do with an extra dose!      

Lily - I love people watching at airports too. I once, with a good friend, whiled away a 5 hour delay in great humour, simply by playing a silly game that involved creating story lines for lives of the various unsuspecting couples and families in our view! We were very naughty in the fictional scandals we created but it was harmless and gave us endless entertainment! This was many, many years ago! I do hope, whether you get to log on over there or not, that you have a fabulous time! Yay for your 3rd little frostie - glad it was allowed to stay with the others 

Bubbs - how are you ? How was your scan yesterday is everything ok hon? Hope you are feeling positive and having a nice day doing something interesting x

Jem - how's the PMA? You sounded in a much better place in your last post and I'm so pleased for you. It's going to do you all a lot of good, I'm sure. Keep it up hon! x

AFM - EC on Friday so just preparing for the big day. Any tips on trigger or procedure, gratefully accepted!!!

Ninja
xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done on being PUPO, Lilyisabel. I hope you have a nice time in Rome.

Ninjabelle, hope the trigger is okay. Good luck for Friday, hun.

Jem, glad you are keeping well and staying positive.

Aquapinkdog, I'm hoping for a Clomid BFP for you.

AFM, scan yesterday showed more follies but the largest are only 14-15mm and my LH is on the rise again. So today, I've had to take a drug that prevents ovulation. And I have been told that my natural killer cell count is too high so I have to go in for a immune treatment tomorrow called IVIG to supress them [four/five hours on a drip and a lot more extra cost so I hope this is going to be worth it]. I also have to get up at 5am to give myself another dose of the drug that stops ovulation and then get up at 6am to get to the clinic for 7.30am bloods. It's all getting a lot tougher today ... there's been quite a lot of info to take in and I'm emotionally and physically exhausted. I had one of those moments today when I thought "why are we having to go through all this to get what some people can have naturally?" It's been a while since I've thought that. I thought I'd accepted that we are just unlucky and need the help this time around. On top of this today is normally what DS calls "our day" but I had to put him in nursery so I've felt guilty about that, too. Hey ho ... not long now hopefully.


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All,

Just a  quickie for me tonight. 

Bon Voyage Lily! I'm sure you will be in Rome by now. Take it easy and enjoy your time away.

Ninja, I am glad EC all sorted for Friday and that your PMA returning.

Bubbs, You are doing amazingly hun, so hang on in there. It's all going to be worth it. Your at the best clinic around so keep ploughing through it. Are you getting plenty of help with DS so you can get some relaxation and fun time?

AFM, On annual leave for this 1st week of 2ww. Lunch with a bestie today, so nice and fun and relaxed. I had loads of PMA all day until i noticed my PMT huge spot starting to appear. . I am trying not to over analyse and put it out of my head. Maybe i will get these pregnant too though hey?  Can't change anything so keep that PMA going.

Night all
J


----------



## NinjaBelle

Aww Bubbs, sorry you're having a less than perfect day! Did DS take it ok or was he upset? Kids do get over things very quickly though don't they and I'm sure that as soon as he was with his playmates, he'd forgotten all about the change of plan! What a nightmare for you though, all this running around! Hope you get some proper shut eye tonight and don't feel too rubbish in the morning  

Jem - hello love, really good to see you and glad you had a lovely day with your friend. Don't worry about the spot. If I understood correctly, you get a spot when you're due on AF? Well I suspect it's not just AF but any hormonal change, of which there are many!!! Don't sweat it babe, nothing to be gained. Just accept your hormones are all over the place and even stress could cause it.

Have a lovely Thursday all - trigger shot was fine and I feel kinda happy to have got to the end of a cycle. Just hoping that the foliies that need to catch up have a last minute spurt without the big ones going over ripe. Really hope they manage to suck *some* healthy eggies out of me on Friday!

Night night sweet ladies xxx


----------



## Jem1978

Ninja,Glad the trigger shot went well. It is a very exciting stage of the treatment i was super calm on EC day and just felt relieved that it wouldn't be my responsibility for a day or 2 to grow those follies !! Good luck tomorrow. Wishing you some super juicy eggs to be sucked.

Sorry if i didn't make complete sense in yesterdays very quick post! Yes, I get a monster hormonal spot that rears up on my chin a week before my period. It's one of those very angry painful ones that never progresses into a *proper* spot. It's still there today and I felt a bit low this morning. I feel stuck in Limbo today at my halfway point. The afternoon got better as spent the day with my mum. I think the key for me is not having too much time to think about it. 

Bubbs, How did it all go today? Hope you have managed to fit in some decent sleep in between everything going on hun.

Roll on the weekend. Counting down to test day on wed.  . Come on *Bert* you can do this! I believe in you little embie. Yes, i have gone completely barking mad and I'm blaming IVF!!!!!! 

Jem xxx


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi ladies, it's the night before EC and I'm making lists!!!
Lists of questions, list of things to do tonight (as i go in at the crack of dawn), list of things I need by my day bed in prep for an afternoon taking it easy, list of things to pack etc.

*Jem -* Glad you had a nice day with your mum 
Don't you worry about going mad - I think it's par for the course. DH and I have been having regular pep talks with my follies. It's kinda funny as he starts talking and I can tell he doesn't really understand quite how it works!  Yesterday he said something about "Hello little follies. Well, Friday is the big day when we get to meet you!" and I had to interject and ask him what he was planning to dp to me as the IVF clinic didn't have any plans for him to meet my follicles! Blimey! Clueless even now!! It's quite a fun thing to do before bed though and I'm sat here now, with a hot water bottle on my left side as those are the follies that need a bit of encouragement!

Don't sweat it about the spot hon, just think about what is going on in your body right now! I doubt your body knows if it's coming or going. Take it easy - that's the best thing you can do for you and *Bert* lol I'm sure I'll be sending you messages before Weds but if I go AWOL again, then the VERY, VERY best of luck for OTD on Weds. x

*Bubbs -* will be looking out for a message from you later this evening. Hope everything went well today x

*Lily -* you are absent but not forgotten hon! x

*Aqua and Evon - * hope you are both well xx

Going to go and run around and wash and tidy - I think it's the only thing that will keep my nerves / excitement in check!! Expecting very few eggs as only a couple of follies are the right size but so long as they are healthy, I shall be grateful!


----------



## Jem1978

Hi All

Ninjabelle, I've been thinking of you today. Hope all went well and you are resting up after EC. You will feel pretty zonked today, so glad you did all the prep yesterday.

Bubbs, Hope you are ok.

Lily, Bet you are having a marvelous time in Rome. Catch you soon

Aqua and Avon, Hello! 

Jem x


----------



## Bubblicious

Sorry for not updating you all for a few days and not wishing Ninjabelle good luck but I was thinking of you.  I really hope EC went well for you yesterday and you had some great news today.

Jem, if you normally get a spot with a week to go until AF, I would say that this spot is a result of rising progesterone which will rise whether AF is coming OR if you're pregnant.  Come on *Bert*!

Lily, Aqua ... hope you're okay.

So where did I get to ? .... well another scan showed follies of 17-19mm on Thursday.  I have had two mega-shots of Cetrotide to lower my LH and about five smaller doses.  Then yesterday, I got called in for ANOTHER scan and my follies have grown a bit and I was feeling mightily bloated and my Oestradiol levels were at 13,000.

However, my consultant still wanted me to give it a bit more time so I went in AGAIN this morning AND this lunchtime for bloods and I finally got THE call this afternoon to say that I can trigger tonight.  Yay!!!

I have EC on Monday but because my LH is a bit out of control, I need a scan before going in to determine where on the surgical list I am.  Basically, this is because I might start naturally ovulating and there is a chance I might lose some eggs   so if it looks like that is happening, I'll be first in.  Thankfully, I'm lucky enough to have a decent number of follies but all the same, I'm worried that the mature ones will be lost leaving me with immature ones.  I really   that this isn't the case.

Sending you all lots of  .


----------



## Jem1978

Bubbs, Wow! What a lot of visits!! Fantastic and exciting news on the trigger shot tonight . Great news on lots of follies too. I am sure that they will do everything possible to catch every beautiful one of your eggs. They sound amazingly skilled at your clinic, so try not to worry (it's hard though, we all know that). Keep us posted and if i get distracted, Thinking of you Monday Hun XX

Ninjabelle, Hope you are ok out there . 

Early to bed for me tonight, It feels like nearly 11pm already!! I've been dying for a glass of wine for some reason tonight . I haven't touched it though!! Think it would help the stress levels reduce and my mind from wandering.

I'm not sure if it's the cyclogest but I've been bit irritable this afternoon. Maybe I'm just tired and slightly stressed. One minute PUPO then don't feel it at all, so maybe that's something to do with my irritability 

Night all and have lovely weekends, The sun has been beautiful today 
x


----------



## Jem1978

Just checked in to say hi.

Hope everyone doing well.

Jem xxx


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been so quiet. EC was a disaster but I'm ok now.

Just wanted to say hi and to thank you for thinking of me.

I'll be back in a while but will probably not be on so much for a few days.

Best of luck to everyone     xxx


----------



## Jem1978

Oh my lovely     . I have been thinking about you so much. Take care of yourself and we are all here if you need us. I know there is nothing i can say to make it better but PM me if you need to talk to somebody.

Big  .

Jem xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Ninja, sending you my thoughts and . I'm so so sorry about your news.

AFM, EC was okay although I was really bloated yesterday and a bit worried about OHSS. Anyway, I upped the fluids [got up about five times for the toilet last night] and I'm feeling much more comfortable today.

Will be back with more details later.

Jem, Lily sending you loads of .


----------



## lilyisabel

Ninjabelle so sorry to hear your news   thinking of you and I was thinking of you lots whilst I was away. 

Bubbs so glad ec went well for you and that you are feeling more comfortable. The bloating was a nightmare.

Jem - am loving how positive you are. Can you send some this way?

Had an ok trip but have felt like af is on her way and it's been like this since Thursday. Poor dh I've been a bit stressed while away especially as queues for loos and knicker checking would take at least 20 minutes a go. I had a pink streak when I wiped yesterday ( sorry too much information) and we were in the Vatican of all places. I think the progesterone is just keeping af at bay now, I'm getting more lower back cramps as I type. I was going to test today to get it over with but have decided I can hold out till my proper day Thursday. However I got sent a great job opportunity yesterday and have applied for it today so something different to focus on. Have also decided that I will lose a bit of weight before next go so I have a plan to aim for (I like having plans..  )

Will be on more later but v slow typing on a touch screen

L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, I really hope you are wrong and that your symptoms are actually pregnancy symptoms  .  It is however good to have other things to focus on, also.  For us, we have decided on a big holiday in the Far East before DS starts school next September.  I have also decided it's time to move on jobwise so I'll be updating the CV and getting it out to some agencies.


----------



## Jem1978

Welcome Home Lily! Glad the trip was OK. It could just be spotting and signs of implantation, so keep telling yourself that hun. I'm on red alert in the knicker department too .

I have all the signs of AF coming tomorrow on test day but i feel prepared (as much as one can be). I had a breakdown on sunday but since then I've actually felt OK. I thought i would be really stressed today and yesterday but i think i got it all out Sunday in preparation. I am resigned to it being negative now whilst still keeping a glimmer of hope in my heart. Bert i really want you to be toughie! 

Bubbs, Glad EC went well. Are you drinking milk as well? I heard somewhere (not sure if true) that it can help reduce risk of OHSS along with lots of fluids. 

Well, better dash gotta do tea bath DD then get out to parents evening. I'm back to work tomorrow of all days, so think i will be testing at about 5am to be ready to start work for 8am. 

Ninja, I know you said you would stay away for a while but wanted to let you know thinking of you still  

Jem x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hello girls,    

I had intended to stay away but wanted to know how everyone was getting on as I missed you guys. You ladies are so, so, very lovely. Thank you so much for all the sweet thoughts and messages when I left such a brief post. 

What actually happened was that after 5 weeks of treatment, I got a big fat nothing at EC. That really stung as everything ended so abruptly. I was expecting at least a night of hope for one egg to fertilise but it wasn't to be. My poor little egg was pretty deformed. Very granulated and had 4 polar head!   

Clinic were good to me though and I'm really keen to hear their thoughts on the chance of things improving with another go. I'm really ok now and DH has been wonderful and warm and gentle and taking good care of me.

Lily - Welcome back it's really nice to have you here again! Sorry about your concerns and I'm obviously no expert but could the pink be something to do with implantation bleed perhaps? I know that there can be a little bit of blood when the embryo makes itself at home so maybe that's it? Really      that is the case and your fears are transformed into hope and joy. Best of luck with the job application process - wishing you lots of luck with that. Do keep us posted!  

You guys are so lovely to be thinking of me. I was pretty cut up on Friday and Saturday but tbh, I'm dealing with things quite well now. It would be so nice to be able to meet you girls for a coffe but I think we're all dotted about the country? If you have any plans to do Christmas shopping in London, perhaps we could coordinate our sprees


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,

Ninja, I'm sos so sorry to hear that your ec didn't go to plan. Sending you lots of love and hugs. I sincerely hope that the clinic can give you lots of advice and help for next time if you want to try again. As for meeting up I am only 30 mins from London, so I'd be up for that once I'm back from holiday on 10Dec.

Lilyisabel, I hope that the test on thurs brings happy news  . In the meantime, good luck with applying for the new job too. Hopefully double the good news  . 

Jem, I am keeping everything crossed for tomorrow for you. C'mon Bert . 

Bubbs, glad to hear egg collection went ok. Lets hope loads of em are little fighters.

AFM AF showed up as expected. I generally know from about 3 days after ovulation it's on its way. Start last lot of Clomid today and then that's it...ICSI in January I guess. We've just booked 2 weeks in Singapore/Malaysia for end of Nov/Dec. Can't wait. When I picked up DS from nursery I said excitedly 'our hotel in Malaysia is confirmed, woo hoo'. Response... 'Do they have toilets there mummy?'. Typical boy. Lol.

Take care everyone.
Fx


----------



## NinjaBelle

So much for me not posting much!

Aqua, just wanted to thank you for the message and to say I'd love to get together when you're back. Also thank you for making me laugh...or rather thank you to your son! That's brilliant! 

*BERT - * This is a special message that your mummy will have to read out to you. Please please pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease hang in there for your lovely mummy and daddy and for all of us. For one thing, I'm a really, really ugly crier - have pity on my poor DH who is gonna have to put up with looking at that face!  Fight little buddy, fight like a super ninja and please win!!!


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All,

Just a quick one tonight pre D Day  as i want to get to sleep and get up early for a test pre work, allowing for (possible)   time.

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes. I'm not expecting a BFP but hoping for it still .  

Ninja, Your message made me smile. I've had similar dialog with Bert!! You get those questions down for your clinic and enjoy a vat full of wine  and chocolate in the meantime. You,Bubbs and Lily are London aren't you? We live in West Sussex but i do visit London as my Sister lives in SE1 and have loads of friends still there. A coffee one day would be good, Just not sure when at the mo. I seem unable to plan life until tomorrow . Aquapink which direction are you 30 mins out? 

Bubbs and Aqua, Great news on the trips!

Anyhow no more FF. Must go do relaxation then hopefully to zzzzzzzzzzz.

Jem xx


----------



## NinjaBelle

I left my machine logged in without realising but just as well because I want to wish Jem every bit of luck out there tonight (sorry rest of world but we need it all in here tonight)!

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hugs and we will of course, be thinking of you      

Re meet, I'm happy to fit around you guys as I'm in London anyway (out West). If anyone has or is going to have fixed dates for a London visit then keep us posted so we can all try to fit in around each other.  And of course, it doesn't have to be a coffee, we can meet for lunch or whatever suits everyone.

AFM - not only did I have a s!!t EC, I can't even drown my sorrows due to the antibiotics. Talk about rubbing it in!


----------



## Jem1978

Ninja, I think the preparation can start though. Source that yummy bottle of wine or 2. How many days have you got left of Ab's?

Thanks for the midnight wishes Ninja. I have to say they might have worked.......I am still shaking and frightened to say but  I GOT 2 LINES!!!! Test line weaker but it's there!!! I'm in shock and almost scared to believe it!

Sounds corny but I dreamt about testing last night and it was positive in my dream (so i hope that doesn't give a false positive )!!!! I am going to ask for a Blood test today to double check whilst i am at work (one of the only perks of the job). This   is going to stay put!!! STAY WHERE YOU ARE BERT! I know I'm not out of the woods yet ( I've history of Miscarriages) but this time I'm going to enjoy this stage and try not to be fearful.

Hope you all have a good day and I'll nip back later tonight.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem just nipped on to wish you luck but see you don't need it. What brilliant news to start the day I'll be smiling all day for you. Come on Bert!

Right better get going be back later  

Lx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jem, 
Woo hoo. I'm so excited for you. I cant stop smiling.
You have given us hope it does work 
Well done Bert!!!!
Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Jem.  I'm so pleased for you and your family  .  Come on, Bert!!!  Wishing you a H&H pregnancy.  

Ninjabelle, you are an inspirational.  We are here if you ever need us  .

As for meeting up, I'd really like that.  We're in West London.  Just let me know.

Aqua, I hope this last month of Clomid is the one and you don't have to have ICSI at all.

Sending you lots of    , Lilyisabel.

AFM, we got 12 eggs at EC and 11 fertilised through ICSI.  Today, all 11 are still going strong, with one racing ahead a bit too fast and three lagging behind a bit.  ET could be tomorrow or Saturday.  I just have to wait for my morning call tomorrow to find out .... its so nerve-wracking .

Sending my best wishes to all.


----------



## lilyisabel

How's your day been Jem? I bet you've been grinning non stop 

Bubbs - that's fantastic news on your embies - grow embies grow! 

Aqua - really sorry to hear about this month but keeping   for third time lucky

Ninja-   for what's happened but you are an inspiration and so deserve a very large glass of wine once those antibiotics are gone.

As to having that wine all together I'm just north of London so can pop in to meet  

I'm feeling really strange today bag of mixed emotions. I've had a really bad headache the af type pains seem to have faded a bit though last night when I was in bed got such a bad af type pain I thought that was it and dashed to the loo and nothing. I'm also having the af type night sweats(nice ) I've also read the thread on the 2ww thread about af type pains and bfps and got some hope back whereas I was convinced it was over a couple of days ago. I just hope I'm not setting myself up for a bigger fall tomorrow morning.. Oh well I'll know tomorrow one way or the other 

I might not be back on again tonigh


----------



## lilyisabel

Lovely iPad not so lovely for editing posts and had to post last one as couldn't get back to the bottom to finish it 

Might not be back on tonight as I'm going to try and remain calm and forget about tomorrow - bet I can't stay away though 
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Thanks Girls for all the lovely messages.

I still can't quiet believe it. I need to be reassured by a rising HCG bloods over the next few days and then i will be happier. I am calling myself 'Cautiously over the moon'  . I only did one test but stupidly i took it to work with me and had it in my pocket all day just to remind myself i wasn't making it up .

Lily, Thinking of you tomorrow and sending loads of    . My result today is a sign that they body can lie. I have had bad lower back pain, spots, AF like cramps and night sweats and had my meltdown sunday thinking it was all over. All i can say is allow yourself to go through all those mixed bag of emotions, this process has given me an insight into what schizophrenia/ bipolar disorder is like that's all i can say!!! . Let us know how you go hun. Have you got to work tomorrow?

Bubbs, Wow! That's amazing news! Lot's of    and thinking of you when your ET goes ahead.

Ninja, I wanted to say your message last night made me cry (in a good way). Thank you very much for such a lovely message. I think i was also crying for you as I'm so sad it wasn't your time, this time. It's a numbers game (be it very cruel and random) though hun, so keep heart and don't give up. We are all here for you if you need us (sorry girls for assuming, but i know we are  ).

Aqua, Never give up hope my love   

Night all.  Long day at work tomorrow for me.

Jem x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hello my lovelies,

What I day I have missed!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

          *BERT*               

OK. so some of those weren't even relevant but pah! Who cares, I'm celebrating!!!!  

Jem, you do know it was my midnight chat with Bert that did it don't you?      

I'm so chuffed for you and DH and my lovely BERTIE BOOS (yes, I know he's yours, all yours)!

Talking of lovely, how is lovely Lily doing?
We are thinking of you hon and keeping everything crossed tonight. I am such a novice, I wouldn't know the early signs but I do know how amazing it would be to have TWO BFPs on here in as many days !!! I think you need to name your bean Lily, so we can all have a good chat with him / her. I think these beans need a little encouragement before the big announcement else they get stage fright. In the absence of a name, I will address bean as Minililybeanyboos

Now then Minililybeanyboos - I know this is scary but listen up sweetie and do as we beg of you! You need to follow Bert's example and do exactly the same. Stay hugging mummy nice and tight and make sure you've got a strong little grip. My crying face is a fate worse than lifelong slow torture so don't even think about it, you hear?! The crying with joy face is quite bearable thankfully. I hope you got that sweetiepie. We're putting all our faith you in little beanie! Be good now and hold tight! xxx

Bubbs - You are SO sweet. Inspiration indeed. I am just slightly unhinged I think. It really helps in these situations but hey lady! I have embryo envy!  That's me there in the green with the cheesy smile.  Seriously hon, you are doing so well and although I'm sure you're feeling anxious, just hang in there for the call tomorrow. I think last week up until yesterday, was "bad news week" and this week is the turnaround week where everything is going to be BRILLIANT! I won't be able to post tomorrow but I will check on my stupid little "unsmart" phone even though I will appear absent. Thinking of you girls tomorrow!

Aqua, If everyone had good news at the same time this just wouldn't work so for now, let's you and I do this  and send out all the  I mean        we can for our friends here. Our turn will come for sure although luck does sometimes run late!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Ninjab - you have made me cry and laugh at the same time(and that's not one of my best looks ) thanks so much for the message to minililybeanyboos. IPad very close to them so hoping message got through loud and clear. 
 to you. have a good day tomorrow.
L x


----------



## lilyisabel

One last thing then I will go to bed. I have officially gone mad I've put my last cylogest in a spot in the bathroom and as I was holding it I was chanting to myself (not out loud or at least I don't think it was out loud) please let me be using you tomorrow


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hey Lily,

If ever you feel mad again, just go back and read some of my posts! I live in my own little world most of the time and the way DH and I carry on, he really thinks we are going to be insane before our time. I say, bring it on! It's a crazy but fun place to be. Especially when the real world decides to be underwhelming. Don't forget to give  Minililybeanyboos a good strong reminder of the instructions! 

Night night my sweet. You're the last thing on my mind as I head up to bed. Sending you lots of love and good wishes for tomorrow xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Ninja, you are completely nuts. Its great. You make me laugh so much, and I love your embie pep talks!!!!

Bubbs, woo hoo, that's a great number. C'mon keep strong for ET. Hope we will be hearing some good news in 2 weeks . If given a choice are you going to have 1 or 2 put back in? 

Lilyisabel, Good luck honey  ing for you.

Jem, still so excited for you. You must be over the moon. 

This will not be my month. DH has just told me 'I'm going to New York the first week of November' Argh, peak time will be Tues, Wed or Thurs of that week. I tried to be calm for a about 2 seconds and then flipped a bit. I said 'well that was a waste of Clomid'. Had he mentioned it two nights ago I would have saved my clomid for next month. He was like 'well is it a big deal?' and I was like 'only cos I've taken the drugs now, none left, and there's no spermies around to do anything. Argh argh argh. Men are so thick. Ok, I know that's not fair, I just wish I'd known earlier and not taken the drugs this month. MEN  .

For the meet up I am near Windsor so only takes 30-45 mins to get into Central London.

Sorry for the long 'me' rant. 
Speak soon.
Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Morning,

Well I'm afraid it was as expected from me a BFN. We're actually doing ok, I think I'd resigned myself to the fact over the past week. We're focussing on the positives, which we do have so many. I'm due to go out with some of my nct group tonight, those that can make it have either already got their second or are pregnant with them so I may give that a miss as it might be a bit too much especially tonight. I do realise that we are so lucky already and we were both able to crack the very weak joke this morning when DD was being her usual lively self 'do we really want another' 

As I said the other day, I'm now going to put plan shift the weight into action and hopefully I'll get an interview for this job. Also I didn't tell you last night what I found out yesterday that I've won an initiative at work and I have to go to Japan in November to a gala dinner and an award ceremony. When I said yes to going I thought it was economy flights, I've since found out that it could be business - woo hoo. So I can go to Japan now and not panic about what I can eat and what I can't and I can fully enjoy the bubbles(if I do get to go business I'm not yet convinced that will come off but it will be at least prem econ now!!). I've never been to Japan and always wanted to go.

I'm also going to ring the clinic today and get our follow up consultation booked in. I know they won't be able to give me reasons for why it's not worked all we want to know is when we can start again with our little frosties (which we are so lucky to have). I want to wait till 2012 and start fresh in a new year as 2011 has been an awful year (dh's mum died suddenly in March) but dh wants to go in december if we can. We'll see what they say.

Aqua - I can understand your frustration. You did well to remain calm for 2 seconds. I would have seen red immediately - you can't go with him and sightsee/ christmas shop whilst he's working then meet in the room at night   I really don't think men get it, when I really thought it hadn't worked earlier in the week dh asked me if I was a bit disappointed   Don't be sorry for the me rant - that's what we're here for and look at my essay above...

Jem - How are you doing today? Were you able to sleep last night? When's your first scan? Come on Bert we want to see you!! Now this might sound like I told you so but I really don't mean it like that - I think we've just proved that numbers don't mean anything in this game and it really does just take one Bert 

Bubbs -   for the best news with your update phone call this morning

Ninjab - thanks so much for your words and encouragement you've made this whole experience so much more enriching, you all have... I'm   that your clinic can pinpoint how to improve your result next time. Would you have a look at the other clinics -  ARGC or something?

2012 will be all our years with babies and BFPs!!
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, I'm so sorry that it's a BFN for you, hun  but glad that you are trying to focus on other things.

Japan is a real eye-opener. We spent our honeymoon in Tokyo, Kyoto and Mount Fuji. Did the whole bullet train thing, sushi [my favourite food] ... amazing! I still plan on going back there one day. Well done on winning the initiative at work.

Hope your snowbaby is THE one that will bring you #2.

Aqua, I will have two put back in. At my clinic, this is the norm for my age range. Grrr, why are men like sometimes . DH sometimes also needs to get with the programme. Sometimes, I find he switches off when I'm telling him about my drug regime or the whole IVF process. And then, I don't know why I bother. He wants this too and is 100% supportive but he just cannot get his head around hormones, periods and stuff. Remember sperm can live up to 5 days inside so get the timing just right and you never know.

Ninja/ Jem hope you are both alright today, my lovelies. Jem, what kind of monitoring will you get now. Blood tests, early scans

My clinic, continue monitoring up to 12 week and sometimes beyond [daily HCG and progesterone blood tests, going down to every other day, immunes testing AGAIN, a 5-6 week scan]. I guess it what gets them there good live birth rates but sometimes I wonder if this is little too intense. And drugs! I'm still on Aspirin, a steroid for my over-active immune system, an anti-clotting drug and progesterone.

AFM, our 10 embies going strong today [all at the right number of cells but two showing some fragmentation ... not sure what that means exactly] so we are taking a calculated risk and going for day 5 transfer [Saturday]. Please, please hang on in there embies   . I know, it's asking a lot but if I could get some frozen back-ups that would be good, too.


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs I'm so pleased for you. Keep going strong little embies   

As for me have just had some brilliant news I have phoned the clinic and if I get my little snow babies defrosted it would be a transfer in early december how great is that? The phone call has obviously decided for me how I feel on this! So if they survive the thaw and we get to et I'll be taking things slightly easier than this time...

Thinking of you all
L x


----------



## lilyisabel

I'm currently enjoying a very large glass of wine 

Bubbs- your honeymoon sounds amazing I'll have 24 hours to myself in Tokyo is there anything you can recommend doing? I'll certainly be getting some hello kitty stuff for dd! I've just had through the invite for the winner's dinner - it's at an Italian   I would much prefer a sushi restaurant but I'll make sure I do that in my time.


L x


----------



## Jem1978

Oh Lily I'm really gutted at your BFN today  . I wish there was something i could do.  This feels like a cruel lottery this IVF ! I am glad to hear you have a glass of vino in hand!!

I'm so glad you are looking forward and planning the next steps. Don't you give up girl!!  It's great you have snow babies for ET as soon as  December.  Also, congrats on winning the initiative at work!! Japan looks amazing. One of my old school friends has moved out there for a few years following her husbands job. The pictures i keep seeing on ******** look amazing, it's a whole different world by the looks of it . Thanks for you lovely words Lily,  . I did sleep well thanks. Scan booked for Nov 8th just before 7w. I can't say I'm not a little anxious as i miscarried at 6w with my last natural preg and have also had a missed miscarriage at 9w before DD. I've decided i am going to take it easy as possible and ignore housework for a bit and do bare minimum. Work and looking after DD will be quite enough . I will continue my relaxation and stand comedy to reduce stress where it appears.  


Bubbs, I'm glad your embies are going good guns. I don't think you are asking much on day 3 from 10 fertilised eggs to have some to freeze . I think they are going to listen to you and behave themselves.  . 

In answer to what my clinic do in regard to monitoring me.... NOT ALOT!  Basically i carry on with the progesterone and go for a scan at 7 weeks(  BERT is staying put). I felt uneasy at just doing HPT. So i did a serum  beta HCG  at work which was OK at 110. I'll get it done again tomorrow to check my levels have doubled. This is all self researched and to reassure me. Luckily my GP, also my boss, is OK with me doing this as i told her my plan this morning. I feel more nervous now than before my test. I think it's because i have had 2 miscarriages and really don't want BERT to leave me either. Can i ask why they test your progesterone when you take it twice daily anyway? The live birth rates for my age group are 50.5%  at my clinic which is pretty good I think?? To be honest i haven't compared them too much and maybe i should have? . I only had basic immunes done and i think i will double check this but i did ask about taking aspirin and they said there was no reason for me too.

Aqua, I was cross at your DH too!!  I have been there so many times before (admittedly not on clomid) but when i have known I'm ovulating and DH is away, tired etc and I've flipped. Men indeed! I even considered  suggesting the 'turkey baster option' once in desperation  . I wasn't sure how that would have helped though but it's just another mad idea when clutching at straws!!!

Ninja, Hope you are doing OK my love. I think i win the madness award.... I haven't admitted to doing a fertility spell yet... where before EC i wrapped and buried an egg in the ground (following directions). I did it in the dark so my neighbours and DH could see me and get me admitted to the nearest psychiatric unit!!!!! 

I must say good night ladies as my packed lunch calls me to be made, then bed for me by 1030 i think.

Jem x


----------



## NinjaBelle

I hate this word but you girls are "awesome" - really, I mean that.
What's more, it turns out that Bubbs and I are practically neighbours! Which is "Off the hook" (I hate that even more)

Jem - it's a tough call but... burying an egg in the dark??  LOL! No seriously though, all this IVF stuff does send us loopy - I think it's a primeval instinct or something that takes over our normally functioning brain to try *ANYTHING* that might work!

Anyway, just writing to send    to you all. Lily, you are so, so brave taking this the way you have and frankly, I think it's the only thing you can do to stop yourself burying eggs in the garden at 4am!  

P.S. My DH spray painted a piece of MDF in the garden around 2am wearing only his socks, bright yellow crocs... and his pants. Jem, I think we have a challenger in the form of a male with NO excuse!!!  
xxx
P.P.S I'll tell you the sorts of things I have done in moments of desperation, when we meet! Shhhhhhhh!!!! xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lily, I'd say, try and see some of the old and new in Tokyo. The Meiji Shrine in Harajuku is beautiful and serene [Harajuku is also known for quirky teenagers dresses as Manga characters and quirky, weird shops]. For high-street or designer shopping, go to the Ginza/Shibuya district [Tokyo's time square, where they have those huge pedestrian crossings] or Omotesando [which is like NY's fifth Avenue]. I hear the fish market is worth seeing but we are always really bad with jet-lag when we travel that we can never make early morning starts.

Jem, Ninja, it drives you mad, this ttc lark .

Ninja, thanks so much for your unwaivering positivity. You're SO fantastic!

Jem, not sure why my clinic tests progesterone especially as I'm told that it can fluctuate throughout a pregnancy. Surely, HCG would be the important number [glad yours is good]. Perhaps it's something to do with knowing what drugs are needed. I know they prescribe Gestone if you're pregnant.

Personally, I think, on this front, my clinic do not tailor things to each woman. They have a blanket policy when it comes to drug regime after ET .... I'm not sure that it's necessarily a good thing. For instance, when I had DS, I was an "oozer" apparently and lost a fair amount of blood so I'm a tad worried about using blood thinners/ anti-coagulants. I know ultimately, it's all to aid implantation but not sure if I should be taking these things if I get a BFP. I'm sorry about your miscarriages, hun . Of course, it's understandable that you're worried. However, we all know Bert's a fighter.

Quiet day for me today. The clinic won't be calling to let me know how are embies are. So basically, I'm trying to keep busy whilst relaxing [can that be done?!?!?] in preparation for ET tomorrow. I have bloods in the morning, acupuncture, ET and then more acupuncture [just to be certain].


----------



## Jack5259

Hi everyone,

I have been reading all your messages and am still trying to come to grips with the terminology on here for example, DD??  Its probably something very simple!  I am on my last IUI attempt starting injections today, but am not feeling positive and am now thinking about IVF which will be the next one and final treatment which adds to the worries.  I work in the NHS and am now working for two full time consu;ltants from the end of this month, moving offices, plus starting my injections and treatment for my last IUI, I dont think it will work, but I have heard that if you have other things going on in your life, and your mind is slightly shifted from conceiving etc, things can happen.   Not sure about that one.  Im feeling really negative about the whole thing and want to hear your stories about your experiences having IVF. Im nervous about it as on the NHS that is the final treatment, after that its self funded. 
Looking forward to hearing your news. 
Nicky


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Nicky,

DD is dear/darling daughter.

When you've been on these forums as long as I have, you'll learn .

You never know. This IUI might be THE one for you. You're right, I've heard of many cases where ladies have put aside ttc [trying to conceive] for a while then realised that lo-and-behold, they've got a BFP [big fat positive].

To be honest, I have ALWAYS thought I would never do IVF. I put it to the back of my mind for a long time. I always saw it as a last resort. However, I've changed my mind. After trying for all this time, I realised that if we were going to do IVF, then it made sense to do it sooner rather than later to give us the best possible outcome. We have not been entitled to any help on the NHS due to already having a son so we have self-funded all the way. And when I tot up the numbers, it's all rather frightening. But it's money and we can earn that back. What we cannot get back is the small window of time we have to have children.

I was nervous about the whole process, too but by breaking it up bit-by-bit and not thinking of the whole picture, I have been fine with it. Don't get me wrong, it's a rollercoaster of emotions but having this forum has been fantastic. Also, you're already going through IUI with injectibles, it's like a gentle introduction to IVF so if you need to go down that route, then it's not such a shock to the system. Here's hoping you don't have to though . Much luck.


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks for your reply.  Feel very down with it all but you are right, this one could be the one for me.  Each time I have had goodresults with good sized eggs though and my husband's results are excellent, so why does it always end in tears?    I am tired of it all but will try and remain positive.  If this on does not work, we will wait until March, and have a break from it all.  Good luck for you all.  
Nicky


----------



## NinjaBelle

Bubbs my darling - I think you're right, sometimes you can be far more relaxed when your brain is occupied with little bits and pieces that aren't too taxing but still take your mind off you-know-what. I'm not sure of the exercise rules at this stage but if not a run, then surely a walk in the park, kicking the autumn leaves is good for the soul. DH and I did that the weekend after our awful EC. If you find yourself stuck, get yourself down to a cafe or the park all wrapped up super warm and sit there with a good book. What luxury!

So, ET tomorrow huh Bubbs? I am meeting some of the girls from my clinic tomorrow at Westfield. They are FF girls too and really looking forward to it. I will be thinking of you and will get everyone to send super duper positive wishes for a successful Bubbalicious ET. Sending you lots of     love. Just keep nice and warm!

Nicky, welcome! Re taking your mind off things, yep, probably a good idea. I didn't and look where it got me! BFZ (it's not official terminology but suffice it to say I got a big fat zero)!

Seriously hon, DO NOT let yourself get down. That is the worst thing you can do. All that neg emotion and all those crappy chemicals that make you feel even worse pollute your body. Na-uh! Whatever is going on in your body, that is not going to help. I'm no IUI or IVF expert but I know a lot about how bodies work (mine at least)! Do treat yourself and do whatever makes you happy so long as it's not alcohol or drug related! Really hoping this is a more positive cycle for you hon but you got to do your bit. Pamper yourself, make time for a bit of escapism, go to the cinema, bury eggs if you have to (Sorry Jemtastic, can't resist!) - whatever it is that is going to make you happy, do it now. You have the best excuse you're ever going to get so chin up girl!!!   

I may or may not be back later - doing a mega reorganisation at home (it takes my mind off things) but if I don't log on then love to everyone. Thinking of you all, Bubbs, Lily, Jem, Aqua and Nicky - if there's anyone else lurking out there, we're all a bit mad but really nice! Come and say hello!         

xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,

Lily, I'm so sorry honey. That is pants news. Glad you are moving forward with the snowbaby asap. Will keep everything crossed this will be the one that sticks!!!!   .
Hope you have an amazing time in Japan. I work at Heathrow, so always willing to help you down 'something fizzy' before you fly 

Jem, I had to laugh at you burying an egg. I bought a spell off ebay and I have coins in my understairs cupboard, rose quartz under my mattress and had to do some sort of weird spell with a mirror and a candle, facing West. Needless to say mine hasn't worked, but losing the lucky charm the day after I got it probably didn't help. My friend who'd been trying for 2 years finally fell pregnant naturally (is due in 4 weeks). She gave me the blessed charms she got from the same woman, but so far it aint doing much for me is it?

Bubbs, good luck for ET transfer tomorrow. Hope it all goes swimmingly! 

Ninja, hope you are ok my lovely. I can't wait to meet up and hear what you have done in desperation. Is it better than chanting in the direction of Reading, or burying stuff in your garden? I was quite normal for the first year of this TTC lark, but the last year I've become slightly obsessive.

Nicky, Good luck for your last shot of IUI. Hopefully this will be the one which will get you your BFP.

Well, DH is now going to New York a week later. Woo hoo. I would have liked to of heard the discussions at work as to why he needed to go later than planned...'well I need to bd with wifey lots and lots, so NY is very inconvenient '. I'm guessing he didn't say that . I'm pleased with him cos I know it's gonna be a pain for him as he's only back at work for a week before we go on holiday now. Oh well 

Lots of love.
Fx


----------



## Jem1978

OK so maybe i shouldn't have told you about the egg burying session LOL!! . I was so desperate at the time i would have done it naked had it said so. It's so funny/loony it is making me laugh now. I have only told my sister (and you guys) about this and she laughed, well we both did!!

Bubbs, Thinking of you loads tomorrow and sending plentiful    . Did you manage a busy and restful day  ? Are you having acupuncture at clinic or home? I had it pre and post ET at home which saved rushing around. Take care tomorrow. 

Welcome Nicky! i echo what Ninja and bubbs have said really. I think the main thing to remember is there is no real right or wrong way to do IVF/IUI. It's all about what is going to be helpful to you and not cause you extra worry or aggravation. I felt my job was too stressful and unpredictable so wanted to take time off for treatment, others are happy at work. Just go with your gut. 

If you are really feeling down then i can personally recommend counselling before or during treatment, I think it helped me through my through some anxieties. I was a big step for me to take but one i felt i needed to take to help turn my mind set around. The girls here have also helped me beyond belief, so thanks girls i REALLY couldn't' have been without you. Speaking for myself, i began to feel my body was not cut out for getting pregnant or being pregnant. I found  Zita West relaxation CD and her book about the IVF process helped.

Ninja, Oh Westfield sounds good! Will there be retail therapy as well as a catch up? Hope you haven't just been doing reorganisation and that you have had time for some nice stuff too.

Lily, Hope you are doing OK today hun. 

Aqua. I'm glad my craziness made you laugh that was the general idea to owning up to such a mad thing! I'm so pleased DH is going to be around. Go shove an egg in the ground and this IUI is gonna work!! LOL  

Jem xx


----------



## NinjaBelle

Yes, I am back on. This forum is addictive.

Aqua, I'm really glad DH has been able to move his trip - I'm sure it is a bit of a pain for him but think about all that you are doing for the same goal...and remind him of that if necessary!   If you work at Healthrow you can't be far from Bubbs and I. Given this thread was a random non geographical things, it strangely looks like we're all from quite a localised area of the South East! x
Any one out there from further afield? 

Bubbs - I hope you're doing alright hon and not getting too anxious about tomorrow. There will be 10 of us, in a cafe tomorrow, thinking of you and sending collective    . Please let us know you're ok whenever you feel up to it. x

Lily, sweet pea, I hope you've been able to keep as strong and positive today as you managed yesterday. You're so pragmatic about it all and I'm sure it's the best for us. Like you, I am a strong believer that you have to make the best of any situation and keep positive whatever happens - even if it means you have to change your definition of something or accept something you wouldn't have chosen. For now then, you can sit on my bench and cheer the others on until it's our time    x

Nicky, hope you're ok hon. Let us know how you're doing. Sorry if I came across a bit strong earlier. I'll let you know what has forced me to be this way when it comes to staying positive one of these days. There are good reasons. I see myself as playing a supporting role in here until such a time as I get another shot and need you girls to be there for me, reminding me of the things I've been spouting! Hope you're having a nice Friday evening x

Jem, how you are lovley? Everything ok over there? I'm sure it is  x

Right girls, I am going now as I have  a ton of work to do. No exciting Friday night for me   even though I can actually drink alcohol now. Do you think that nice bottle of organic red that I opened for a tiny dribble before I knew better (ouch) will still be ok? lol It's still in our fridge!!!


----------



## NinjaBelle

There you are Jem!


----------



## Darls3000

Hi ladies,
Room for another one? I have been lurking for a couple of weeks now and have become quite addicted to reading about all your progress through the IVF ICSI cycle and I was moved to tears when Jem had a BFP. Such amazing news. 

I am in my first cycle of self funded IVF and have been thrown right in to the deep end without having DR. I have a DD who is 2 and we have been trying for another child for a year now. I had my daughter naturally but after 3 years of trying and when they spotted my thyroid problem and addressed it with drugs, I got pregnant two cycles later. So trying this time round, I had prayed it would be easier but sadly not to be.  My issue is low ovarian reserve. I'll upload my data in my signature over the weekend but my AMH was around 4.5 and the doctor suggested that a cycle would be unlikely to succeed because of this but that it was still worth trying. So here I am. 

I started my drugs on Sunday and was scanned on Tuesday and again last night (day 7) but he said he could only see 4 follicles and they weren't as big as he would have liked. I was devastated  as you can imagine and my DH is working in Switzerland all week so I had to take this blow alone. Anyway, I said I wanted to Cary on but he has put my chances of success at 10-15% which is quite frankly bleak. Anyway, I had my acupuncturist come round this evening to help me and I have another scan on Monday evening so everything crossed there has been some growth. 

Anyway, I am trying to stay positive and not stress but after last night that has become very difficult. I turn 40 at the end of the year but I am desperate for a sibling for my DD and will probably try one more cycle elsewhere after this. 

The drugs I am taking are 300 Gonal F, 150 Menopur and since last night Cetratide too.  My consultant tells me this is the maximum dosage he gives to anyone but my ovaries are still not overly stimulated by them. 

Quick question, did you all feel super bloated by about day 8 day 9 because I was feeling very bloated before my scan but since then my stomach has deflated again. Is this a bad sign? 

I have been so surprised at how low the drugs have made me feel. So beyond hope on some days and I have felt rather isolated because I have chosen not to tell too many of my friends simply because they all seem to be pregnant or are actively trying and I don't want then to start tip toeing around me as they think I am fragile or anything. So the downside of that is that there are only a couple of people I can talk to and I don't want top feel like a weepy burden.  Anyway, it would be amazing to have a place to share what I am going through and hear other tales of how you guys are coping on this day to day, up and down merry go round. 

Xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello just a quick one from me tonight we've got friends staying this weekend.

Bubbs - all the very best for your et later today will be thinking of you. 

Ninja - I looooove Westfield enjoy 

Aqua - I also love heathrow and always think it must be a pretty interesting place to work. I would never turn down a glass of the fizzy stuff  

Jem - how are you doing? How were your levels today   that's a big hug to try and keep you calm over the coming weeks. I'm also very intrigued by the egg thing and think it's obviously way better than chanting at a pessary  

Hello darls and nicky 

Af has arrived today and I've been cheering as it means the next cycle is getting nearer. I'm going to be dusting down my old friend the clear blue fertility monitor as I think I'll have to monitor my natural cycle. I've been arranging my bf baby shower for tomorrow which surprisingly has taken my mind off things and am hoping should be a lovely afternoon. So all in all today has been ok we've also decide I'm going to do acupuncture and have three days of near bed rest after the next et think just the feeling that we're doing something different will help.

Might not be on till Sunday but thinking of you all
L x

Bubbs - thanks v much for the Tokyo stuff I'll properly read your advice on Sunday and look at where I'm staying etc.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Darls. Bloatedness seem to come and go towards the end of stimming then the two days before EC, EC and for about three days after, I was just constantly bloated. Apparently, you should drink more if you're bloated to flush out the fluid in your body.

Hi everyone else, just a quick one from me ..... I've have had THE longest and stressful day. I just hope this has no impact on success at this stage. Basically, left the house at 8am and got in at 5.45pm after having ET pushed back several times, waiting for an hour post-treatment to find out what my new drug regime would be then traipsing around London trying to find my new drugs for tonight. Because ET was delayed, I was late for acupuncture and they charged me extra for an out-of-hours session and because I ended up leaving town at the end of the shopping day, I was stuck in major traffic in a cab on the way home [a lot more money spent].

So I have spent the last two hours trying to wind down. Terrible  and not how I hoped my day would pan out.

Will be feeling more  tomorrow once I get this day behind me.


----------



## NinjaBelle

Just a quicky from me too but wanted to say  to everyone and to welcome Darls and Jack - of course there's room!

Lily, you made me laugh so hard with your pessary chanting. It reminded me about your story re stimming injection on camera! Count yourself lucky there was no pessary chanting on camera! lol No shopping other than a couple of coffees and a couple of bottles of water at the cafe - I got a lift back, which meant I left straight after our meet and that was very handy for my bank balance!  x

Bubbs, I'm so sorry to hear about your really rubbish day today. What a nightmare and it was surely the last thing you needed. I do hope you managed to wind down and get some R&R in after ET. Hope you are feeling better when you wake up. I'm out all day tomorrow but will be checking up on you on Monday. I really hope all the important bits at the clinic went ok and that you managed to get your new meds eventually. Big  for you hon!

Jem, How are you doing my lovely? I hope you're managing to keep calm and are enjoying the crisp sunny weather. Thinking of you of course  x

Darls, I'm so sorry, I have no advice about stimming and bloating and can't even bring myself to think about it at the mo but I wish you lots of luck for your tx and hope the next scan is reassuring. Please girls, I know it's easy to say but do try to be positive - it just makes a horrible process that little bit more bearable and we all know we need all the help we can get!  x

AFM - I met up with some ladies from my clinic & this forum earlier today and had a really great time. It was so nice to talk about it openly with people who understand. Bubbs, it turns out that there are another 2 ladies in our area - one lives about 4 minutes from me. This problem we have is everywhere around us.

Anyway girls, hope you're all having a nice weekend. xxx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi All
Thanks so much for the warm welcome. It's always more intimidating to join in later so to speak so thanks for the warmth.  Sorry to hear about your awful afternoon Bubblicious. The last thing you need is racing around for mess. My clinic have this service where they deliver them to your door the next day once you order them over the phone but maybe you needed the meds for that evening. Whichever way, it costs a small fortune -ouch. 

Trying to stay positive although last night I accidentally gave myself 300 Gonal F instead of 150. The reason being that the consultant reduced it for my Saturday dose but I was giving myself the injection on autopilot. I am not going to panic about what that might mean . 

I have started to get that achy feeling in the back that I normally have when I am about to ovulate so I'll mention it to him at my scan on Monday. Mittleschmerz or something I think it's called. 

Anyway, hope you all have a nice Sunday and take it easy where you can xxx


----------



## Jack5259

hi guys 
Thanks for your messages, I feel a little more positive today, but my, it really can be lonely and Im so glad for this forum, and to be chatting to people who do understand what all the drugs are like.  Im injecting myself and have a scan on Friday to check my eggs.  So fingers crossed.  Am taking the folic acid,  How is everyone doing today?  
Thanks Ninjabelle for your message, any support is much appreciated, how are you doing? 
I think taking each day as it comes, I have started counselling, which I dont like too much as I dont like talking about myself much  .  Im hoping it will help, and also praying this IUI will be a success!


----------



## Bubblicious

Ninjabelle, glad you had a good meet-up yesterday. And I'm not surprised about the levele of people with fertility issues [even secondary, which I think people find it harder to get their heads around]. Sadly, it's not something you feel that you can talk openly about in RL. I stopped going to mother/toddler groups a long time ago after ladies with first children younger than DS started coming with their second children.

Lilyisabel, hope AF isn't too bad and you are continuing to stay positive.

Aqua, good news about your DH's travel plan change. Wishing you lots of luck for a natural BFP.

Jem, hope you're doing well.

Darls, hope tomorrow's scan goes well.

Jack, hope Friday's scan goes well.

AFM, yesterday, I was told that I had no embryos suitable for freezing YET so was very pleased when the clinic called this morning to say that they have two good candidates for freezing. So we have now got two snow-babies on ice [our back-up plan]. Just trying to do very little today. DH has been fabulous keeping DS occupied so I can truly put my feet up.


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening girls  

Bubbs - what a day you had yesterday. I really feel for you et is not a day you want to be one of those days . You sound more chilled today and fab dh keeping ds occupied. Bet he's tired tonight! Fantastic news on the frosties  

Ninjabelle - brilliant news for your bank balance that leaving after the meet up  don't know if I'd have been as restrained I'm feel ready for a blow out on clothes. You just don't realise how many people suffer with this out of my nct group of 7 three of us have had ivf this time round. Only one success so far.... Nope no cameras for the pessary chanting, we've still not been caught by Wales police for being druggies 

Darls - hope your scan tomorrow goes well I'm sure they'll be able to sort the dose out 150 is a low amount ( it's what I was on and they didn't want me to overstimulate so they were being careful) I know some have 300 as normal dose. And you've got your scan tomorrow.  I also felt completely not me on the drugs really   and almost victimised (all in my head)

Aqua - great news on dh's new York trip. I take it he'll be getting some very special bd 

Jem - hope you're taking it easy 

Nicky -  That this is the one for you

Afm - af is pretty normal so that's ok, had thought it might be worse as my lining was good but am taking comfort from the thought that maybe my lining's always good and that's got to be a good sign. Have spent weekend with two pregnant people, one 8 and one 6 month, my bf is preg via ivf so understands (prob way more than I do myself actually as this is her first) the emotions that go with this journey. However my other friend is preg with her 2nd and her first is way younger than dd and luckily for her doesn't understand what it feels like and they were actually stopping with us. She does know what's happened but it's been a bit hard as she's wanted to talk about pregnancy ALOT and I've had moments of the green eyed monster appearing. But on the whole I've had a great weekend, I didn't drink just incase I got a bit upset, I'm normally a happy drunk (and I wasn't planning on drinking that much but after two months off I'd be a lightweight and a couple of glasses might have been enough to tip me) but if something has really upset me I'm best avoided if you don't want a drenching  as I was doing all the organising I was able to focus on keeping everyone fed watered and happy so it was great for keeping my mind of it all.

Enjoy your Sunday evenings

L x


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All! 

Bubbs, Glad to hear you have rested up following yesterdays stresses. Congrats on ET and having snow babies. Amazing  . Make that DH work for a few days more  

Darls, welcome! I was also on Gonal F 300iu for many days, so i don't think it's that uncommon hun. i was bit bloated but drank peppermint tea, which helped a little. I take it you have spoken to the clinic about the 300iu instead of 150iu? Don't forgot you are still on menopur which should stop you ovulating. i was also worried about ovulating before EC as i always get mittleschmittz and had then as my follies grew. Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Hi Nicky, Good to here you are feeling a bit better. I'm glad you have started counselling. I'm not one for talking about myself either but i really think it is important to get all those worries, hurts and upsets out. 

Ninja, Glad it was a good meet up hun. Hope you have had a good day today too. 

Lily, I'm glad your AF was not too evil and the baby shower went well. It's ok for the green eyed monster to be out occassionally and i can't say that I would have been as brave as you today, so think you are a complete inspiration. I found the egg fertility spell on that trip to waterstones whilst brosing more travel comedy. i didn't buy the book - I was a cheapskate and wrote it down . 
Hi Aqua and anyone else 

Me and Bert are fine thanks everyone, apart from coming down with a cold!! My only concerns at present come from worrying about my friend who had her baby early hours of sat. The baby is in Sc-bu as he is having convulsions and they think he may have had a bleed in his brain. . I'm sending my   to them at present and   he will be OK.

I'm pretty relaxed at the mo . It was a big relief that my HCG bloods have doubled to 287. I don't want to obsess over these results and let go a bit if that's possible.I feel i want to do them again next week but not sure i can keep taking advantage of my position at work. It's half term but I'm working so only have Mon/Tue with DD. Tomorrow we are off up to National gallery on the train. It's her choice ...I still can't believe a 5 year old is desperate to see some real Van Gough!!! . I'm just so happy she is loving school so much that she wants to learn stuff.

J x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Lilyisabelle and all for your comments.  I am now just getting on with it and have no expectations for any good results this time around.  Each time the results are always good from the drugs but something just doesnt happen.  Im going to carry on as normal and just think of all this as a necessity and not my final IUI  .  I cannot bear the disappointment so rather then set myself up for a fall, am going to focus on other things, and think about when IVF willbe. Im thinking about March, as that gives me and hubby a break.  Here are all the emotions:           .  
Anyone else started their IVF yet, or on their two week wait  Do you get sedated for IVF or do they give you a general anaesthetic?  Ive heard different things.  
Thanks again all for reading my messages and for your replies and I look forward to hearing how you are all getting on.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem great news that your levels are doubling and probably a very good thing you are not in work for a couple of days  hope dd enjoyed the national gallery I love her enthusiasm. Dd is only interested in peppa pig but am hopeful that will change. Sorry to hear about your friend's little one there's   from here too.

Jack - Please don't give up all hope, this could be the one that works. But I'm liking your thinking of planning for ivf always good to have a back up plan - they're easy to put to one side when plan a works but if it doesn't having something to focus on is so helpful. I've just finished my first icsi cycle and am now hoping to have a FET in December. Ec for me was under sedation and it was fine I woke up feeling quite refreshed 

Bubbs - hope you're still taking it at bit easy today 

Ninjabelle and aqua - helloooo hope you've had a good Monday

Afm - got an acupuncture consultation booked for tomorrow morning so I'm quite excited by that though I'm not sure what to expect. I've also restarted following weight watchers online again today. I hadn't put on as much as I thought through the drugs and I'm definitely feeling less bloated now which is good  

L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hello ladies, 

Sorry I have been off the thread a while. Out all day yesterday and work has been so busy today (I work from home so hard to stop when you know there's a big pile to greet you in the am)!

Just wanted to say hello and to wish you all a happy and comfortable Monday evening.

I'll be back in a day or two for a proper catch up on all your news. Did do a quick read and want to congratulate Bubbs on her frosties. Glad you're taking it easy lovely  

Lily - don't even mention AF to me. My body doesn't know if it's coming or going! When is AF due after you stop stimming? Any ideas? I am getting mild cramps but no AF. Very annoying as I have to be prepared for anything (if you know what I mean)!

Jem, glad you are feeling quite chilled. I don't like to read that my girls are stressing. Well done you  

Hope you are doing ok and settling in Darls and Jacks - I know it's a really tough time for you both and I'm so sorry I've not been around much to provide help and support in here this w/e - re question about EC. I think it depends on your clinic but I was sedated and it was fine. I was pretty apprehensive but it really wasn't anything to worry about, honestly - put that thought right out of your mind 

Take care all - see you soon xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Hope you are all ok.

Ninja, hope your AF gets a wiggle on so you can get on with 'you know what'  

Lily, good luck with the acupuncture consultation tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. Well done for joining weightwatchers again. Every so often I write everything I eat down and attach points to it (my friend gave me one of her old points books). It really helps, because it makes me think about what I'm about to eat. Having said all that I was determined today was the start of my most recent 'being good blitz' as it's a month before I go on holiday, and I have had a jam doughnut and a slice of xmas cake. Erm that wasn't in the plan.  . Will have to try harder tomorrow.

Jack, lets hope this is the time for you, but I do understand what you are saying about having a plan just in case. They've put me on clomid for 3 months and I'm pretty resigned to it not happening, so just waiting for ICSI in January. But then I get myself down for being so negative. 

Jem, hope you had a good time at the national gallery. I'm taking DS to see Million Dollar Quartet matinee at the theatre in London next week. Wondering if he's gonna be their youngest guest. He's just turned 4. Lol. A bit of Elvis and Jerry Lee Lewis. He'll love it hopefully.

Bubbs, hope you are ok after your really rubbish day on saturday. Great news on the snowbabies, but here's   the ones onboard will stay strong.

Darls, hi.

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Evening all
Wow you lot are good for the soul with your constant reassurances of each other. I love it!! Seriously, this hormonal roller coaster is something else and I find your refusal to be dragged down by it contagious. 

Well I had my scan this evening and he saw 2 large follies on the right and two smaller ones which he said were growing and on the left he saw one really good sized one and around 3 smaller. I think he was surprised that they had clearly started to respond to the drugs but he was still Mr Negative and saying things like 'if we do go through with this etc' but he says that Friday or Monday will be EC and he will confirm on Weds when I go for the next scan and I carry on with drugs till then. I was so pleased because they we growing but trust me, he couldn't be more cautious if tried.  I went straight from there to put my DD to bed and then straight to acupuncture. I am determined to have at least 4 decent sized eggs but let's see. 

Ninja, good luck with this natural cycle.  A bit of old school hanky panky to look forward to  
Jem, hope your day of culture was fun and you are enjoying and looking after yourself. 
Jack, I hear you. It's so hard to stay positive but just keep catching yourself every time you feel yourself slipping into a sense of doom and gloom.  I just distract myself with a chore.  Thinking is bad for your health sometime. 
lily how did you find the acupuncture? Good luck with the diet!!
Bubbs great news about your fro sties. Well done 

Take care all xx


----------



## NinjaBelle

Just a quick check in before bed.

Aqua - hello darling how are you?    x

Darls, I'm so proud of you and so glad you are finding the strength to deal with this [email protected] in a less damaging way than we are expected to. We all have moments when we feel like we're going to fall apart but you have to fight that dreaded NEG demon. We're all in here for each other so demon, bring it on if you dare!  

Bubbs - VERY pleased you are resting and have some darlings waiting in the freezer. DH is going a good job, well done Mr Bubbs! 

I'm really interested in the acupuncture too Lily but took so much on with the nutrition that there was no head space for anything else on my last cycle. If we go again I will probably look into it. Hope it went well hon and hope you're feeling some benefit. And yes, well done for WW. Anything positive you can do has got to help (psychologically as much as anything).

Jemmy Jem Jems - Just read back a bit and see you are not actually feeling your best and have a cold (boo!!!)   I also caught the msg about your friend and her buba!   How terrifying for your friend and how stressful for you   Please hon, I know it's virtually impossible not to be scared and upset for them but think of yourself and of Bert and DH of course. And think of my nerves Jem!!   Gosh I feel like Mrs Bennet from Pride and Predujice going on about my nerves...does anyone have a clue what I'm talking about or shall I just shut up and go to bed?

Yep. Probably best.  
Night! xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Ninjab - you are definitely not the Mrs Bennett sort  did give me a good giggle. Hope you've got lots of work done today. My af arrived just over two weeks after stopping stimming, however I was on the botty bombs which would have delayed it a bit. Hope it arrives soon (can't believe I've just said that )

Aqua - loving your son's taste in music  I think my flights will be booked tomorrow I'll pm you with the details when they're confirmed and see if our paths could cross. I think it's the week before your big hol.

Darls - great news on the follies

Hope everyone else is good 

Acupuncture was good today definitely will keep going now, next appointment is next Tuesday.

L x


----------



## Jem1978

Hi Everyone

Ninja, you're def not Mrs Bennett!Thank you for looking out for me  . I hope work hasn't been too full on today. I promise i am only worrying *a little* about my friends baby, i still know how important it is too look after Bert and I . Her babe is still in SCBU but off glucose drip for low blood glucose levels so that a step in the right direction. 

My cold is worse today and DD and me cuddled in bed until 10am which was great but i could have stayed there all day had i not have to entertain her. We kept it pretty quiet though, just made comfort food (soup, curry and flapjacks ). After a session of pottery painting kept her happy and i just assisted the artist.

Lily, I'm glad Acupunture was good. I have been having it for about a year on and off now (so has probably cost us a small fortune!). My DH still laughs at me going (he's all about the science you see). I think anything is is worth a try personally. It worked for my best friend without IVF following a canceled IVF cycle.

Darls, great news all is progressing really well. Some Dr's have no idea how to say things do they!! We are hanging on their every word... so they should know they need to be extra sensitive in how they present us all with the facts! 

Aqua, DS will love it I'm sure especially if there is a interval which serves ice cream . Definitely don't beat yourself up about food. I think one can get a little too obsessed about it. I was obsessed with a 'high protein diet' after seeing one NHS consultant and took it to the extreme when i didn't need to. A balanced protein/carb diet is good if you have PCOS though as it will stable your blood glucose and therefore reduce your insulin resistance (hopefully).

DD LOVED the national gallery and sat there in the Van Gogh room schetching, legs crossed with great concentration. It was very sweet and quiet entertaining. She loved the train, bus and tube rides. The dutch pancakes at my old dutch also went down very well 

Hi Jack and bubbs if you are about.

Catch you all soon. Work and childcare juggling tomorrow due to half term, so maybe absent for a few days unless i go off sick which is very tempting at the mo if i continue to feel ill.

xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, well done on the scan.  this scan today bring lots more good news.

Jem, hope you are feeling better today. Colds are hard-going when you can't take decongestants etc. Get plenty of your vit C and rest as much as possible. My DH swears by homemade chicken soup with lots of ginger and a touch of chilli.

Lily, glad you found acupuncture helpful. I, like Jem's DH, am a bit skeptical about it. However, I have been having it fairly regularly since starting treatment. I find it relaxing [ a bit of down time when life gets too busy]. And I guess there must be something in it as a friend of mine got acupuncture sessions on the NHS for migraines so if the NHS are happy to fund it they must have done their research as to the benefits of it. Also, my SIL swears it is what got her pregnant after 10+ years of trying.

Ninja, hope you are well.

Aqua, Jack, hello.


----------



## Jem1978

Evening! I'm sorry about this girls but i need to vent, so I'm going straight for it !!!!!!

I have been going fine with my cyclogest twice a day. I changed back to bottom bullet route after concerns it was irritating me PV and did ask the clinic advise on this which they were OK about. I had been doing fine with the 12hourly apart deliveries (7am/7pm) but had a small issue this morning that i didn't know the answer too. I had done bottom bullet but had to go urgently after 10-15mins.  . My clinic had given me no info on how long they should remain in to be effective (i guesstimated about 15-30 mins). I searched drug info and was none the wiser and checked their info pack, again no info.  All this was going on at 7am when i had to get me and DD out house and to start work at 0815 !!

I felt i didn't want to risk leaving it 2hours as i was really worried about not getting the progesterone and then having a m/c. I was a bit stressed but thought i would just have to call the clinic emergency nurse number. It was not a decision i made lightly but my GP also didn't know the answer. The emergency mobile just rang and so i left a message. No reply. I left a message on the clinic phone too. No reply until they opened at 9am. Result= I got told off for calling the emergency line and this wasn't an emergency and that is why she had waited to call me back at 9am. She was very cold in her tone and basically very p*ssed off me for calling the number. I was absolutely   livid!!!!!!!!!! I understand i wasn't dying, i would have called 999 had it been a REAL emergency but to me it really felt i needed an answer urgently. This pregnancy is so precious to us that i want to do everything right. It's not like i have called the emergency number before in the 2months of treatment.

This confrontation has effected me all day and it made me so cross that a nurse and ex- midwife could speak to patient the way she did.  I have had one other run in with her and she maybe is just a little abrupt. I feel if you are going to be working in an environment full of stressed patients you need to have a degree of empathy and I'm afraid this witch has none . I calmly mentioned,after my telling off, that it might be useful to provide this info in the written pack so patients can refer to it, should such a misfortune happen to any other patient. This would avoid *bothering* them or causing the patient stress. She seemed uninterested and an didn't take me seriously and i just got off the phone and swore  .

Please be honest and tell me if i am obsessed or wrong to feel let down? I really feel strongly about writing a compliant, something i have never done before. It's been a [email protected] day all round but better for getting home with my lovely DD. 

Sorry for the long vent. 

Darls, Hope all went well today. 

Bubbs, how you getting on in2ww?

Evening to all the girls 

J x


----------



## Darls3000

Oh Jem, what a nightmare you had! Yes, absolutely I would complain because you may just save one other poor soul experiencing that woman's attitude and unhelpfulness down the phone. It's not just unprofessional but what I hate the most about it is it's just because she hates her job and so she takes it out on people when she spies a window of opportunity. Pathetic. But once you write the letter or make the phone call, you have to out it out of your mind and park it so it doesn't continue to cause you stress. You are the #1 priority now.  . You quite literally have baby on board so take it calmly and slowly. 

My evening was good. The scan was fast and basically he said I have 4 good sized ones and a few smaller ones and he said I was ready so EC on Friday morning. I am about to inject Ovitrelle. I am so excited although I know he gave me 10-15%odds. I am going in there positive and I am so pleased to have got this far when this time last week he was telling me that maybe we should cancel the cycle.  . 

Quick question. TMI coming up so be warned   OH told me he heard that if a man goes in there to give his sample and he hasn't had sex in a while then it's actually better to have ejaculated before the donation date?? What do you think?  Which is more potent, stored up stuff or refreshed 48 hours before stuff?? Sorry about this but don't know who else to ask. 

Hope everyone is having a good week. How are you all?


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, we were told that DH should have a clear out every 2-3 days.

Jem, no you were not in the wrong. people working in this field need to be sensitive to the patients they have. They need to know that it's been a tough enough journey for anyone who has to resort to fertility treatment.

I'm doing okay, thanks. Trying to stay positive but I have my moments. OTD is next Tuesday . . . scared.


----------



## Jem1978

Thanks Darls and Bubbs, just read your replies before heading upto bed. I definitely will do a written compliant but maybe not straight away.

Darls, I would say an excuse for a 'clear out' tonight for OH  

Bubbs, Keep up those positive thoughts but it is also OK to have moment i don't think we'd be human if we didn't have those occasionally. Are you at work or off at present? Plan lots of nice things in where you have the time.

I'm going to bed relaxed so thanks.

Night Ninja, Lily, Aqua and Jack 

x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Jem 
Poor you.  I would have had to react at that one, and ask her whether she had been through the traumas of fertility treatment and suggest she seek another job!  Poor you, that is appalling.  kE


----------



## Jack5259

I accidentally sent my last message.    Keep your chin up, and maybe mention it to your consultant when you next see him.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - what a nightmare from your clinic - that is totally unacceptable. They should show some compassion and have at least a bit of an understanding of what it's like and how we're all feeling, even if they haven't been through it  

Bubbs - have you got anything planned to make the weekend go any quicker? They are some of the longest days those before OTD 

Darls - hope ec goes well tomorrow

Hellooo Ninjab, Aqua and Jack 

I've bought the Zita West book on assisted conception. Only got 5 pages in so haven't got much of a clue as to whether or not it's any good. I went swimming last night and felt good for going (plus looked very slim next to my eight month pregnant (ivf) friend ) Tonight I've got another friend coming round for a gossip and some wine, I'll have a glass for you Jem . I'm still not as bothered as I thought I would be about alcohol, I like a drink and found it really hard going to give it up, as you may have noticed, I thought I'd have a few benders if a got a bfn but I'm really not keen, which is good. I've just been drinking lashing of ginger beer, I feel like I've stepped out of an Enid Blyton book.

Right better go toddler bathtime calls and it's hair wash night too  
L x


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi Girls,

Thinking of you all, even if I'm quieter than usual  

xxx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all, 
Just a quick update from EC today. It went really well.  I got 6 eggs yipeeeeee 
I know it's early doors but it was a big hurdle from me considering a week ago my consultant wanted to abandon from lack of responding eggs. So I am   that tomorrow they will say I have a few left at least. Please    . It didn't hurt at all and the team at the clinic were really lovely but I just have a bit of cramping now in my tummy but nothing com pad to the discomfort when I was stimming.  

How has everyone else been? Hope you are all hanging in there and staying busy or resting.  Would love to hear everyone else's news over the weekend xxx


----------



## Jem1978

evening all! I'll have to be brief as i am trying this from my phone- we have inlaws staying at present (thurs-sun) eaaakkk! Not that bad really.

Fantastic news darls on EC!!!! I found the same but with the worst being DR.

Jack  and lily thanks for the supportive words also. I am calmer now thankfully but will certainly be complaining formally so nobody else has to go through that! Lily, thanks for having that wine for me, u must have know i really needed it. I  am loving the mental image of enid and ginger beer/ale, i LOVE ginger beer.

Ninja, I am worried about you being quiet. Are you ok hun? Here if u need.

Phone just deleted loads arrghhh! Bubbs and jack hi.

Cant handle this with my big clumsy thumbs any longer!


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, well done on the 6 eggs. I hope they all fertilise and grow wel over the next few days.

Jem, hope you are doing okay.

Ninja, thinking of you and also letting you know that we are here if you should need us.

Lily, Jack, hope all is well.

Nothing to report my end. Got my sister staying this weekend, a fourth birthday party and posh afternoon tea with the girlies so have a busy one. I am most narked at my manager. In the two weeks I've had off sick [covered by a sick note] he has phoned/text three times for a "catch-up" and to "discuss priorities" for when I get back. Talk about pressure! Give me a break! He has to realise that for some people work is NOT everything!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Bubbilicious
All good thanks and excited as I have five eggs and fourth and last IUI on MOnday, they thought about abandoning it but seeing as it is our last attempt on IUI they will allow us to go ahead.  Im on the folic acid, and no drinking for me from Monday!  I think this is all making me lose the plot finally, first of all Im   then I feel   and then   and then   and then   and then    and sometimes  .  Is this all normal?


----------



## Darls3000

Jack I think that is totally normal unfortunately. I sway from positive to negative to positively suicidal then hopeful in 15 minutes!!  but we are only human so e do all need to give ourselves a break I think.

I am feeling sick right now as I am desperately waiting for the phone to ring telling me how many eggs made it through the night following yesterday's EC       I am so bloody scared it's untrue. I can't get anymore of my homeopathic anti stress capsules on my Tongue and I keep running to the loo.....

Anyway, deep breaths and very best of luck to you Jack on Monday


----------



## Darls3000

Hello
Bad news from the clinic. None of the 6 eggs fertilised because the sperm didn't bind with them so there was no penetration. She said the quality of 5 pf the eggs was good which is a huge deal for me as that was always my worry with low ovarian reserve and she said the sperm quality looked fine to them but they can't explain why it didn't bind. She recommended ICSI when I am ready to try again to bypass the binding issue. I was so devastated and now just numb. It's like a false start. All those drugs and worry and we didn't even get to ET.   

Seeing consultant on Tuesday to discuss it all so let's see what he says. If he says he doesn't think I should try again will try ARGC or the Lister but let's see.


----------



## Jack5259

Really sorry to hear that.  Maybe your Consultant on Tuesday will suggest another possibility??


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi Darls   what an awful day you've had. Hope you are able to spend some time with dh just getting your head round it. I can't say anything to make you feel better just I'm so very sorry this has happened. I hope the Consultant is able to offer some advice next week, ICSI sounds as though it's the way to go and the good news is your eggs are good quality. I'd be really surprised if they told you not to do another cycle but advised icsi instead. On changing clinics I think Bubbs is at ARGC so may be able to offer advice (I've also decided I'll give mine 1 more cycle of icsi and if that doesn't work look to go to ARGC or CRM so may be asking her opinion too )

Bubbs - hope you have had a good busy day and enjoyed your afternoon tea. Your manager sounds a complete nightmare I'd be very unimpressed if mine did that to me. When do you go back?

Jem - Yep I'm definitely with you on the loving ginger beer, it's one of the positives to come from this whole ivf experience 

Ninjab - I'm with the other two, here if you need us 

Jack - emotions are all over the place going through this, all your faces I can relate to them and go through in the space of a minute. I just try to keep looking at the good things that I have and there are many and these keep me going.

Aqua - Happy weekend!

L xx


----------



## Darls3000

Thanks lilyisabel. Has been a shocker of a day but I have coped much better than I thought I ever would after the first couple of hellish hours! I am currently at CRM and I really liked them and rate them but my consultant is at another clinic and he had such a downer on my eyes that I feel now I have proved that with the right stimming and acupuncture, I was able to get the eggs to the right place albeit fewer than other women. I guess I just want him to be positive about the next steps rather than seeing it as a one chance thing.  I have mixed views n ARGC just because of the aggressive drug regime but maybe that is what I need.  A couple of good friends got pregnant there after all the odds were stacked against them so I believe in them but I am worried about the protocols. Happy to overlook that if a baby is the end result.  Would be good as you say to hear from Bubbs how she is finding them. 

Anyway, thanks again for the support and hope that you are feeling well Jem and Jack for Monday. Bubba I feel for you with your passive aggressive boss. 
Lilyisabel how are you? And Acqua and ninja? Hope all good and hanging in there xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, I'm so sorry that things did not work for you this time. It must be so hard to have got part way through the process and not reach EC. I'm so gutted for you  .

In regards to my thoughts on ARGC, it really is IVF bootcamp.  The clinic becomes your home (you are there a lot) and you do end up on a lot of drugs at a great expense (all in, we've spent in the region of £15k and expect this to rise if we get a BFP).  But they do really pull the stops out to get you your BFP. They adjust your meds daily depending on twice daily bloods in the later stages of stimming.  We were originally having IVF but when DH's sample was under par they performed ICSI without checking with us first as they didn't want to compomise our chances of success. I really think that if it doesn't work for us here, we can really not do anything differently and it's just not meant to be.

Back at work tomorrow and dreading it. Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Bubbilicious et al

I have heard so many stories about people failing to conceive through IVF, and assuming there is njothing more that can be done and they have to carry on with their lives, and then that is when they get pregnant.  I know of someone at work who had IVF for her first baby, and then conceived natually for the other two, so I think there is alot to be said for stress, and also the body needing a kick start in the fertility side.  

I did my trigger injection last night and last IUI tomorrow at 12.  Fingers crossed  . Good luck also to Darls for the consultation on Tuesday.  My injections are starting to make me feel like   and I am training someone up  who starts at work tomorrow, so I need to go into my little shell for the next few weeks!  Hope everyone has a good week this week.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Everyone,
Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I have been checking for updates a couple of times a day, but I find it almost impossible to write on my phone. Needed to get on the laptop.

Darls, I am sorry to hear your news. Hopefully your consultant can give you some thoughts on where you go next at your appointment on Tuesday. I went for an open evening at Lister and was very impressed with what I saw. I also have been a serial lurker on the Lister cycle board as it's where we are intending to go (but using a satellite clinic for the bloods/scans), and I'd say everyone really rates it.

Bubbs, Good luck for Tuesday too. I will be   for you. I am desp. to see you get a BFP.

Jack, Good luck for IUI tomorrow . I will   for you too. Everything crossed for a BFP.

Ninja, hope you are ok.

Lily, how's the Japan trip organisation coming along?

Jem, hope your time with the inlaws went ok and you are well.

Love Fx


----------



## Jem1978

Darl's I am so sorry to hear your news.   . It's really pants and that's all i can say polity. Keep us posted on how things go Tuesday. Hope you have been OK  today hun and keeping those   going.

Bubbs, Thinking of you Tuesday will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Ninja, I'm starting to worry now 

Jack, All crossed for you tomorrow.

Lily and Aqua, Hi. I have had a nice weekend thanks. In laws gone now and it was fine in the end. 

AFM, Trying to keep busy with less strenuous tasks at present. My 'relaxing' hobby tonight didn't work out very well  . I decided i would attempt to make a cath kidstone kit bag for my DD PE kit. It was all going so well until...... the machine chewed up the pocket on the front. Not very relaxing so i stopped. Note to self for next time, don't do when you are tired!!!!!!!!!

Hotchoc and bed for me. Night all
J x


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - sorry I'm cracking up at the PE bag sounds totally like something I would do (and did today I cooked roast beef for us today as I love cooking however my yorkshire puds were more like frisbees I'm originally from Yorkshire too so it was really an insult and wound me up). Glad you've had a good weekend, enjoy your hot choc 

Aqua - hope you are ok when does your dh go to ny? Should get the flight confirmation through tomorrow so will let you know.

It's my anniversary on Tuesday so hoping 1st Nov is a special date for you too bubbs 

Jack - good luck with the iui tomorrow

Darls - hope you are doing ok 

Ninjab -   hello

I've had a quiet weekend and am feeling great I really needed a bit of quiet time. Dh took dd to soft play this afternoon so I really had a break.
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks everyone for your wishes.  All went well, 23.5 million with 69% motility, with five eggs to chase!  Why so often does it not happen though!      
Im now on the official two WW
Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Darls3000

Brilliant news Jack. I am keeping everything crossed for you that you get your BFP this time    

Take it easy and keep thinking positive thoughts and visualising the future. X


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck, Jack.

Just a really quick one from me as I'm shattered and need to update about three threads before getting ready for my lovely bed ... I tested this morning in preparation and it's a tentative  ! I can't quite believe it or get my head around it. It might seem more real when the clinic call with my results tomorrow.

Wishing you all well. I'll be back tomorrow with personals.


----------



## Jem1978

Goodness! I'm glad i just checked in !

Great news Jack and will keep    here.

Bubbs, That's absolutely fantastic news!!!!!!!! Congratulations! I can't see it being different tomorrow morning but thinking of you for the 'official test'. Keep us posted. I think one does go into a state of disbelief. Brilliant and finally some happy news.

Lily, Yummm yorkshire puds. Frisbee or no Frisbee I bet they tasted good  . I am glad you had a bit of quiet time at weekend. Daddy daughter time is very important.

Evening everyone else. x


----------



## lilyisabel

Just came on to wish Bubbs good luck for tomorrow but instead I've seen the fantastic news. Congratulations am so happy for you. Looking forward to the clinic confirming it tomorrow.

Jack sounds good    for the 2ww

Will be back on tomorrow

Take care all
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Bubbs,  that's amazing. Congratulations. I'm so happy for you.   
Jack, I hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much and you get your positive soon.
Hi all the rest of you ladies.
Fx 
Ps lily, he goes to ny on Sunday, not back til the Saturday. It'll be the longest time we've spent apart in 11 years. Only 3 weeks til holiday tho. Woo hoo fx


----------



## Darls3000

Bubbs that is absolutely brilliant news and hope tomorrow confirms it. I have a sneaky feeling it will. Great news. Just typing on my phone as I wait to go and see the consultant about my crappy outcome over the weekend. Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Wow Bubbs!!!!!          Many congratulations!  Was that with IVF.  You must be over the moon!!


----------



## lilyisabel

Arghhhhh. Stoooopid laptop just deleted my post.   That's what I get for not using my  but at least I can type quicker on laptop 

Bubbs - looking forward to hearing the results of your blood test   

Darls - hope the consultant was able to give some good advice for changing things for next time or do you think you will change clinics?

Jack - one day of the 2ww gone, yippee!

Jem - have you got any further with your PE bag 

Aqua - hope you've had a good child free day off 

Ninjab - hello  

I've had my second lot of acupuncture today and I think it's really doing me some good (or having a great placebo effect). She's sent me a list of food and recipes and has also said she's got some herbal mixture for me to drink twice a day. Jem/ Bubbs did you have anything like this? I'll try and incorporate some of the foods and cut down on my dairy. I've also bought some clearblue digital ovulation sticks in the hope that I can track my cycle and achieve a natural FET next month. I got out my clearblue fertility monitor but has been so long since we thought we'd achieve a natural bfp it's given up the ghost and is stuck on 99 days and I can't get it off that. I found the sticks quite easy to use (I tried everything!) and our code word for an early night was 'smiley face day'. 

It's our anniversary today but we're staying in got some fizzy stuff and some steaks so looking forward to that.
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Happy Anniversary Lilyisabel, I feel awful  Just eaten fish and chips from the takeaway.    Not a good start, but brought two litrea of pineapple juice, just regret eating (bit not all of it)  fish and chips!  Not a good start for my eggs and my DH's little troopers!  

Tummy not as sore today, have the odd pain in the usual area, now back to thinking what is going on in there!  

Bubbilicious - looking forward to reading more posts.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi All,

How are my lovely ladies doing?

I have now had two HCG bloods tests and my immunes tested since I last posted. I am still waiting for my immunes results to see if I need any further treatment. My HCG levels were good on OTD and had near enough doubled the following day. Thankfully, no clinic today but I'm back tomorrow for another HCG test just to check that things are progressing okay. I am so hoping for a clinic free weekend this weekend so that I can have some fun with DS and DH.

Lily, glad that you are enjoying the acupuncture. I gave my CBFM to my sister at the weekend [before I know it was a BFP] as it hadn't helped me and I was hoping it'd be good luck for someone else.

Jack, how are you doing?

Darls, Aqua, Ninja, I hope that you are all okay .

Jem, how is the cold? Much better, I hope, hun.


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs what fantastic news! I've been thinking of you over these past few days and been quickly checking to see if you'd updated I'm so glad you have. Hope dh is taking very good care of you 

Jack - fish is very good for you so please don't beat yourself up on the fish and chips as long as you enjoyed it I'm sure that would do you good too. You've got to enjoy what you can whilst this is going on!  

Hope everyone else is doing well 

I had a lovely anniversary nice and quiet which was needed but we are planning on going out next week to my fave restaurant   dh is out tonight so I've spent the evening doing a calendar of dd that will be part of family's Christmas pressies - I started a couple of years ago and both my mum and my aunt in the past week have checked that they will get one this year so thought I'd better crack on. It's made me smile seeing how she's grown over the year. 

L x


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all

Busy old week. So delighted with bubbs' news. Since I have been reading the posts both Bubbs and Jem have got their BFPs which I think is just the right kind of hope we Need through this murky time. Stay well girls and no stressing, easy easy. 

I saw my consultant last week and we are going to go ahead with ICSI but he wants me to wait till January as he thinks that my low ovarian reserve means that I won't respond as well as this time to the stimming and so would have fewer eggs whereas if I give my body a month or two to recover from all the drugs I should respond well in January. Makes sens I guess but of course I was eager to get started straight away. E will keep trying naturally anyway. Ever the optimist. He was so disappointed about what had happened to us and the binding issue in a couple who already have one child naturally he says effects 3 % and in his words, we were just horribly unlucky that overnight the sperm didn't fertilise the egg.  Darn it!! That made us feel worse but overall we are optimistic and focused on the new year as maybe the right time for us to welcome baby number 2.   

Lilyisabel really glad you had a nice anniversary and hope the special meal to celebrate is lovely. 

Jack , how is the 2WW going? Hope everyone else is doing okay and staying sane xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Darls, Bubbs, et al! 

The two week is going......I still have hair on my head.  Im drinking pineapple juice and water and taking my folic acid, and have not yet taken to sitting under my desk at work rocking back and forth muttering foul language.    Its going, Im so used to this 2WW now, the only thing I have noticed is that I have not got the cramping I got last time.  Work is extremely busy at the mo, so this week I have been focusing on that, and it has helped take my mind off it a little, I have been in bed by 8pm and asleep by 8.30 most nights!!  Not taking too hot baths.  Nearly half way through.  

Bubbs, many congrats, you must be in shock!  I worry that if I had a BFP after all this time, the shock would make me lose the baby!    I have started to think it might not happen, but hearing these stories such as yours is always such an inspiration.  You must be overjoyed Bubbs.  Please keep us all posted.  

Lilyisabel, hope you are ok.  Actually I had sausage and chips.    Not quite as good as fish!  Am having haddock later for tea though.    

Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## Jem1978

Happy weekend All,

Jack, Have you still hair left since your last post 

Darls, Great news on fresh start of ICSI in the new year. Keep that optimism going and  i quote what all the girls on here said to me when i was worrying so much about having low ovarian reserve 'it only takes one'. 

Lily, No i have done no more of the PE bag as yet ! I have been feeling so tired and bit sick off and on which is good i have stuck to watching TV and going to bed early to read. Tonight's job is ironing- joy! Glad you had a good anniversary and belated congratulations! In answer to your question about herbs, No i didn't take any at all as i was quite against it. She was very nice and not at all pushy. She didn't do anything to my diet as i eat very healthy balanced meals (95% of the time anyhow)! All she did recommend was warm comforting healthy foods like wholesome soups. No 'cold' foods like salad and not too much dairy. She also encouraged me to eat fish every day as I don't eat meat.

Bubbs, has it sunk in yet? I think it took me a good 3 days and i am not sure I can fully 100% believe it now until my first scan is done. My cold is gone thanks, I just have back ache and really should be doing some pilates but i am a bit nervous about doing it at the mo!! I hope you managed to get some fun in with the DH and DS.

Ninja,I haven't forgotten about you. Hope you are OK Chick .

Hi Aqua

Ironing calls. I have my Scan Tuesday and am getting slightly nervous.   BERT you are there and in the right place xx

Jem


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello 

Jem - how are you doing? Is it your scan tomorrow?

Bubbs - how are all your tests going? It does really sound like ivf bootcamp with a fantastic result!

Jack - I'm liking the sound of you not having cramping that you did last time  I'm sure sausage must have some goodness in it somewhere  

Darls - 2012 will be a good year so relax enjoy Christmas and then a new year will be a new start

Aqua and ninja - hello!

I've got my follow up appointment tomorrow afternoon so will be interested to see what they say. Had a lovely weekend with dh, dd and friends. Right my evening viewing starts here master chef Australia followed by downtown abbey, am going to get another glass of wine  

L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi Jem you posted as I was writing - great minds and all that 

Will write more tomorrow when back from clinic.

Take care
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi all, 

Yes Jem I still have hair on my head.  

I had a temperature drop yesterday to 34 and today im 36, not sure what that is about, and woke this morning feeling awful and thinking I had a hangover and spent most of the morning feeling utterly drained.  Feel a bit better now though.  Dont know whats going on and it is very slowly starting to do my little head in.  

Hope everyone ok, and have a good week.


----------



## lilyisabel

Just a very quick one tonight. Jem I hope all goes well tomorrow I'm sure it will and Bert will be already making him(her) self very comfy. Looking forward to hearing about it and I will be thinking of you tomorrow.

L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck today, Jem!

Will catch up with everyone else later but hope you are all well.


----------



## Jem1978

Afternoon All,

Jack, Step away from the thermometer!!! They make you crazy and i don't believe they are accurate otherwise all the fertility gurus would have us checking them. I got obsessed with temping, mucus etc so ditched it. It just adds to the stress of TTC. You are doing all you can to get a positive result. I am proof the body lies!! Hope you are doing OK hun.

Lily, How did it go yesterday? Thanks you and Bubbs for the wishes. I am so pleased to say it's good news!!!!!!! . Bert's heartbeat was seen easily and he is just one and in a good place with the placenta developing. It's still very early so I will not be sighing complete relief but the risk of m/c is down to 3-8%  now which is another babystep in the right direction.

Off to vacuum the house to celebrate, I know how to live  !!

All have a good day xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - that was definitely a message worth posting twice . Fantastic news am jumping up and down for you  Way to go Bert - you realise that might have to be the middle name now? (A friend's ds has ended up with the middle name diggory because of a similar situation ) Take it easy with the hoovering please...

Hello to everyone else 

My clinic visit went really well yesterday. As I thought they've not got any explanation for why this didn't work as it really should have done, I had a top quality blast and my lining was all fine, they just think they(we) were unlucky and picked the one that wasn't going to develop. The consultant did say that my running round like a loony after dd on the afternoon of et and going to Rome the day after wouldn't have any effect on the result, which was a relief, he said I could do exactly the same after the next go - he even said dtd was ok! (Not a chance of that happening ) I didn't want to hear this as I'd got dh agreement that I would be waited on hand and foot after the next go but we've agreed that I will rest a bit next time for our peace of minds.  The cons we saw was lovely, we've seen no end of different people through out our time there, a couple who I've been less than impressed with, however this guy did restore my faith in the clinic a lot. Hoping I see more of him, though he might not be thinking the same as we got into the appointment and he said I've seen you before I did your ec, luckily it wasn't till I got out that I remembered how ec collection happens 

So the good news is we can do a natural cycle next month. I just have to ring on the first day of af and book my first scan in. I was getting a bit worried as I've been doing ovulation sticks, I'd given up on my cbfm, and they hadn't shown I'd gone yet, however this morning I got my smiley face (even dd was pleased to see the smiley face) I'm so happy I've ovulated naturally. Consultant also thinks because of the length of my cycles that I do ovulate most months so the natural cycle will be fine for me. He also said your far more fertile after ivf so you never know we might be doing it completely naturally 

So from my dates I'll be et mid December (as long as I ovulate) and otd Christmas Eve/ Day. Keep   for the best Christmas present we could have, if it's not at least I'll be able to have a jolly good drink. If I don't ovulate I'll start Suprecur mid Dec and everything will get pushed out by a month so not too bad (but no drinking over Christmas/ New Year ) so might be tempted to delay by another month, I'll think about that one.

Sorry bit of an essay there... have lovely evenings all!
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Well spotted Lily, Sorry 'bout that! I shall be deleting one. The internet was very slow at posting time. What is dtd? So glad the appointment was fruitfull.

I am a bit confused by the natural cycle as i never really read much about it. Is this where you will have the FET? So that means no drugs then? I think a good run up to Xmas enjoying a few Christmas drinks and stolen kisses is good for the soul..... and who knows you could be in for more  than you bargined for .

Evening everyone else. I just want to ask a question if you mind me still being in this 'thread'?I am conscious that i have been very fortunate this cycle with my BFP. I don't know if I should stay but i do want to be here to support you guys and find out how you are all getting along. I won't be offended if tell me to move along, promise 

xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, fantastic new about being able to have a natural FET. I think it could do wonders working with your natural hormones rather than an "artificial" environment that drugs give you. I wish you all the luck in the world.

Jem, I feel that as founding member you should stay on this thread but perhaps that's because I would also like to stick around even though I have also [so far] been lucky to get a BFP, too. However, as Jem says, ladies if you would prefer us to keep our chat about ourselves down and just to be around to answer questions and offer support ... I won't be the least bit offended. I think unless you've had secondary infertility before, it's difficult to understand the feelings. Also, fab news on seeing Bert's heartbeat!

Jack, Ninja, Aqua, Darls [and if I've missed anyone else], I hope you are all okay and know that we are here when you need us.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Lots going on here at the moment 

Jem and Bubbs, I definitely don't want you to move on. You guys are a reminder that there can be a successful outcome to this journey. 

Jem, you must have been so happy and relieved to see Bert yesterday. 

Bubbs, how are you feeling? 

Darls, hope that you are ok and still feeling optimistic, and that January ICSI will be the successful one  

Jack, know what you mean about symptom spotting but I'll     that beanie sticks. 2ww is nearly over 

Lily, it's really rubbish that you were 'unlucky' but on the positive side, there's no reason that the FET won't work so I will keep everything crossed for next month  for you.

I have all my normal AF symptoms, with 1 week to go before I am due on. TBH I'm resigned to it and just thought 'oh b*gger'. 

Oh, and this made me laugh...went to look round a school on Monday. There was a water fountain and DS said to the headmaster 'what's that'. Head said 'it's juice for the brain'. DS looked at him like he was an idiot and said 'no it's not, it's water. Juice is orange.' How I giggled. That put the Head in his place. 

Anyway, best go and get ready for work I suppose.
Take care,
Love Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Aqua - completely cracking up at ds comment. Priceless! Hope the af signs are a sign of something else.

Bubbs and Jem - definitely don't want you to leave the thread. I  would love to share the next eight months with you.

Hope everyone is good. I'm quite busy now till I go to Japan (did you know I was going? ) so I might not be around much till I'm back. Bubbs when is your first scan?

Take care and speak when I'm back (though aqua hopefully see you at the airport )
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

How are my lovely ladies doing here?

Aqua, remember pregnancy symtoms can easily be confused with pre-af symptoms    . I am feeling mostly fine. I'm tired earlier in the evenings and a bit battered and bruised from the continuing jabs but I realise how lucky I am so I won't be complaining .......  .

Lilyisabel, I got the call today to say that I will be scanned on Sunday.  I am both nervous and excited.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi bubbs, scan on Sunday!!! Very exciting. I think it's fab that some girls have got their BFPs on here...proof we will all hopefully get there in the end. Once AF comes next week I'm gonna call the clinic and get myself booked in for ASAP. This was last month of clomid. 

Argc really is bootcamp isn't it? I'm a little worried that we are going to a satellite clinic. I've asked the nurse about 300 times how they can be sure that they won't miss any vital times if they are only there 3 times per week. Dont think ive ever got a straight answer though.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all,
It's been an age it seems since I have had free time to post here but reading the updates has been great. Good luck with the scan tomorrow Bubbs. It will all be fine. Jack I hope your 2WW has not been the worst torture for you and fingers crossed for the perfect outcome. I am in agreement with everyone else, I think it's inspiring that Jem and Bubbs have gone on to get BFPs and it gives you real hope all the time that even when you think all hope is lost there are success stories there to remind you to keep on believing. Hang on in here ladies!!

We have decided to stay with CRM for the ICSI and I am feeling very positive that I will enter into it feeling positive vibes and hoping for a BFP  . I am not allowing myself to entertain any other thoughts at the moment as I suspect it's counter productive. So January we will try again and in the meantime will keep trying naturally.  

I very much toyed with trying ARGC but I think that will be our next step if this isn't successful as I need to give it a shot where we are I feel. 

Lilyisabel, your appointment sounded very positive indeed and there would be no better Christmas present to end your year would there?   

Hope everyone else is thriving and enjoying the weekend xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hello darls and everyone
Nearly the end of my two week wait with AF cramps and sore boobs and feeling   made worse as Im thinking the dreaded blob is heading my way.  
I feel like I am about to have a period, and it has nearly got to check patrol but not quite reached that point yet.  I feel like i am going to go  , I think I may have already gone that way, turned round come back and am now heading out that way again.  Will know all this time next week.  Last IUI two week wait, but honestly think Im heading towards IVF.  .
Darls, try to chill out throughout this time whilst trying naturally etc, I do feel all this treatment, jut makes us more stressed.  Im very grateful for my treatment, (even though it hasnt worked  ) but its not exactly relaxing having your lady garden on display being basted by a nurse trying to make friendly conversation.  The nurses in my clinic, they are wonderful, and very supportive, which is great though.  Keep   all.


----------



## Jem1978

Morning All!

Just caught up on posts and first off... Bubbs how did it go yesterday? I find it amazing that they do a routine scan on sunday!! Guess that's also in the cost of the ARGC . Anyhow, i hope you got some sleep the night before. Let us know how it went hun.

Jack, Hang on in there all is not lost hun. It is all an emotional process so be kind to yourself and make some 'me time' over the next week.

Darls, I'm so pleased your plan for the new year is all sorted. Enjoy the festive season free of treatment 

Aqua, Hope you are well and things calming down for you a bit.

Lily, Not sure if i have missed you or when you go but have an AMAZING time in Japan!!! Look forward to hearing about your trip 

I better get as i  have to shoot into Town. I have a list of things i need to pick up with a couple being a) items to cobble together a 'batgirl' outfit for DD for Fri  and b)a Crochet hook for tomorrow (my friend is going to teach me Ha! or try too!!)

Catch you all soon.
J x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Jem, no sign of dreaded period yet.  I was due  yesterday and have to test on Wednesday if nothing.  

AAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack, fingers crossed for you.  

Jem, hope you manage to get everything u need in town. 
Crocheting? Get you  hope you are a natural. I don't have a creative bone in my body.

Hope all the rest of you girls are well.

Af started yesterday as expected. It's 2 months running that I have come on the day my friends have had  babies .

Lily, see you at heathrow tomorrow.

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Short and sweet

Aqua very sorry AF poked her unwanted head in.  Never nice to have her round.  . Onwards and upwards for January 

Jack I am keeping everything crossed that AF continues to be late and absent for you. Keep us all posted. You will hopefully be number three on this board!!  

Jemma, crochet?? That's all I will say.  

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Period is here, all $%^& as predicted am so fed up and cannot do this any more.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack, I'm really really sorry to hear that. Sending you lots of hugs    .
I hope dh takes good care of you.
Love fx


----------



## Jem1978

Jack, I am sorry it was not the news you hoped for. Don't give up hope . It will happen one day soon. IVF will give you much a better chance of getting your BFP. 

Do allow yourself some down time away from TTC. Are you still having counselling? It can be really helpful to vent all those thoughts whooshing around your head to somebody divorced emotionally from the whole TTC thing.  I started looking at IVF 1 year into TTC but didn't feel emotionally ready for at least another year and it was the start of this thread for me. Take care and partake in some indulgence tonight .

Aqua, Really sorry to hear your AF arrived too and the timing of it!! . Did you send Lily of with a bang.. or Champers ? Thanks for asking i did get what i needed in town (and more ). Batgirl costume nearly finished- very amateur but authentic. 

Darls, I really am beginning to sound like Kirsty bl**dy Allsop aren't I and i PROMISE you that is the LAST thing i want  . Gone are my hedonistic nights out every weekend. They are now once a month maybe and obviously now alcohol free. My friend (and teacher) told me there is a Village get together in the pub every Tuesday called 'Stitch and *****' which i found hilarious....So provincial but i love living in the country. I am not a natural and after 2 hours  i had produced something that would be suitable for my DD dolls house. Huh Hum mm.

Lily, Bonn Voyage!!

Hi to anyone else reading too 

J x


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, I'm so sorry for your BFN.  It doesn't get any easier, does it  ?  But as Jem says, if you do embark on IVF, it does offer higher success rates.  I know, if you're anything like me, even at your lowest, somehow, you'll get the strength and mange to pick yourself up and get on with it.  I hope you feel better soon.

Aqua, sorry your AF arrived, too.

Lily, hope you had/have a good time in Japan.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Darls3000

Hi There
Sorry been poorly and had my hands full with work too so not checked on here in a while and so sorry to read your news Jack. I can see that you are obviously devastated and the openly constructive advice I could give you is to focus on what you are going to do next and almost don't allow yourself to think about what has just happened. When our IVF didn't work, I was beyond devastated but I started to make a plan of what I was going to do next and that really helped me to get my emotions back on track and start to have the teeniest bit of hope. It's not easy but it can be done. and once you have a plan, anything is possible. Anything. 

Have to dash for bath time duties but hang in the and stay strong xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks all for your comments.  Just popping in to catch up.  Im ok now, IVF is in the New Year now so am relaxing and trying not to think about it all.  Hope everyone ok, Bubbs how are you doing?  Thanks Jem and Darls for your comments, IVF is more diagnostic, which makes me nervous as Im worried they will find something that they cannot do anything about.  I have asked whehter my eggs could be too hard, and  they said it is a possibility, we will see but am nervous and have a funny tummy thinking about it.   but hopefully the end result will be a


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello!

Hope everyone is ok 

Jack - sorry to hear your news it is rough but also sounds like you are on the right tracks and plans and next steps are good.   for 2012 re the hard eggs could they do assisted hatching?

Jem - it sounds like you are very busy  hope all well with you

Bubbs - how was your scan?

Aqua - getting excited about your hol yet  thanks so much for a lovely cuppa last week it was a great way to go off on my trip.

Darls and ninja -  

Afm - Japan was amazing I still can't believe I've been. I saw the  meiju jingu shrine, ginza and then some other areas that work took us to. Went to a fantastic Japanese restaurant that was properly local and had sushi and other dishes and quite a bit of sake . I  can't describe how much I missed dd though, when I got back I was racing through heathrow to get to her as soon as I possibly could.

Af has arrived today so I've rung the clinic and my first scan is booked for day 10 (next Wednesday) let the madness begin again 

L xx


----------



## Darls3000

Welcome back Lilyisabel, sounds like you crammed your time in Japan and it sounds wonderful. Glad you had a good time and glad you were happy to be home. 
Jack, if you think hard eggs might be an issue, have they talked to you about ICSI versus IVF. Oliy saying that because what happened to me with no binding of the sperm to the egg could have been bypassed with ICSI and so too might your issue (if indeed it is an issue). Worth an ask at your next appointment. Glad you are focused on the next step though, well done  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are keeping spirits up with lots of PMAs. Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, wishing you loads of luck for your FET. glad you managed to see quite a bit of Tokyo. I would like to go back there sometime but there's so much of the world I still want to see.

Jack, I also wondered if perhaps I had poor quality eggs (an explanation for the unexplained?) and although my embies weren't top notch we got our BFP. Wishing you good luck in the new year.

I hope everyone else is okay.

Sorry for going AWOL for a while ... I've had this bad cough for a while which is keeping me awake at nights and I'm shattered. Not that I'm complaining. I've had two scans now and all is well. I have another on Friday and I'm only in clinic once a week so things are less hectic juggling work, DS and appointments now.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Bubbs hope that cough disappears soon. Glad all the scans went well, and all is ok.

Lily, Glad you had a fab time in Japan. I need a holiday to get over the packing. It is way too stressful. I don't really get how a 4 year old gets way more suitcase space than me. I had to take some of my stuff out last night . Lovely to meet you at LHR last week. Good luck for your FET next month. I will keep EVERYTHING crossed for you. I'm desp for it to work.

Jack, Darls, Hope you are ok. Next year will be our time!!!!!!

Jem, Hope everything is going well.

Hi Ninja if you are still lurking.

See you all back here in a couple of weeks.
Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening all!! 

Hope everyone is well.

Jem - how's everything going? when's your next scan?

Bubbs - have you shifted your cold yet? hope so. so pleased your scans are going well. at what stage do you stop the weekly scans?

Aqua - i'm very jealous of your holiday, i'm imagining you sunning yourself with a cocktail in your hand as i type this on a cold, wet, windy november in the uk night 

Darls - hope you are doing okay and feeling better. will you start icsi in the new year?

Jack -   are you okay and have a plan of action in place for your next steps?

so it's my first scan of the FET cycle tomorrow. feels very strange to be starting all this again. if it wasn't so cold and wet I'd be burying an egg in the back garden  i'm not sure what to expect from this or what they are looking for but I'll find out tomorrow.

my accupuncturist has gone on holiday! just when my cycle starts picking up  she gave me the details of someone else she recommends and i tried them out yesterday. i thought they were very good. i've had this cold and cough that's been going round and had it when i went to my normal one last week, the only thing she did was not heat the needles up as I was hot enough apparently. the guy i went to yesterday added some needles near my sinuses to try and treat the cold too and it really did work (or it was very good timing with my cold disappearing). he's also added some seeds for my ears to keep up the pressure on certain points - which feels a bit wierd. Jem/ Bubbs have you experienced this?

i'll keep you posted on this cycle
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi EVeryone

Thanks for your messages, Im ok, and trying not to think about it, but wanted to come back to see how you were all doing.  Hoping 2012 is the year for us.  

I got my letter through the other day for consultation but its not until march, i rang them and they told me the IVF would probably be in May or June,  .  Am a little worreid about the time factor as I will be 36 by then and hubbie 38, but there are people who are older and have BFPs.  Here's hoping.  
Good luck tomorrow Lilyissabel, let us know how it goes, is this for IVF?


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello all 

Jack - I know it sounds an age away but once Christmas and new year are over and everything's calmed down it'll be the middle of jan and then that's only a few weeks away from march - it'll be hear before you know it. I seriously can't believe I'm going out for my work Christmas lunch again it was only a few weeks ago (or so it seems) that we went on the last one 

My scan went well today - it's for a frozen embryo transfer or as dh and I are calling it picking up frostie the snowman - lining good, have one dominant follicle so I start ovulation tests on Saturday and once I have detected the positive et will be a week later. It's looking likely to be Wednesday 14th. It all feels a lot calmer than last time, the clinic's not as busy due to Christmas, I'm able to take some days off work afterwards rather than dashing off on a plane and it's bliss not to be taking the drugs. Even the cylcogest I've been told as I had such a good lining last time, once a day will be enough rather than twice  

L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Oh and jack i meant to say I'm 36 too! I try not to panic about it but do know what you mean. There are plenty of people older who get bfps - we are spring chickens


----------



## Jem1978

GOOD EVENING ALL! 

Jack, Like Lilly said it will fly just make sure you plan things in. It's so easy to put your whole life on pause in this game.

Lily, Welcome back. I am so glad you had a fab time in Japan- how could you not really . I am so pleased your scan all went well. I bet it makes such a difference not having to load and confuse the hell out of your body with all the drugs. Good news on cyclogest too. Still 2 a day bullets but it seem a blanket approach, rather than individualised. I don't mind them apart from the wind - small price to pay i guess . 

Thanks for asking about the scan. I only have my 'NHS' 12w scan booked and now have a date for 20th Dec (actually i am 12w6d by then). I am having small panics every now and again as i have suffered a missed miscarriage at 9weeks in the past and didn't know of any problems until i was scanned. It is so tempting to have another one  at the clinic but keep talking myself out of it in a logical way- basically i can't stop anything bad happening so i may as well enjoy this pregnant time. Anyhow , This is not going to happen to BERT! Enough said. 14th of Dec is not far now! Very excited for you. I'll bury an egg for you if you like Lily?  I don't mind being labled the 'crazy lady' if it helps you get an amazing result 

Aqua and Darls Hello 

Bubbs, Glad things are calming down now for you and your scans have gone well. 

Catch you all again soon. What's that saying: 'Keep calm and carry on'. 

J x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks lilyisabelle for your reply.  Is this your ICSI you are having?  I get so confused, and my consultant has never mentioned ICSI to me, what is the differenec between that and IVF??  
I woke up with a period pain last night, and am not due on for another week, as long as Im not growing testicles, I shall carry on trying to be positive.  
Christmas not far now, got our advent calender started.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - I can only imagine how your feeling before this 12 week scan but as you said nothing will happen to Bert! We're all rooting for him/ her... If you could bury an egg for me that would be brilliant  I'm really employing the 'Keep calm and carry on' this time. 

Jack - icsi is the same as ivf except they actually cut the tail of the sperm and stick it in the egg (I'm sure there's probably a more technical term than that but that's what they do ) with normal ivf they put the eggs and sperm in a dish and let them do the work. we had to have icsi because dh sperm has over 80% antibody binding to cut out the risk that none of them would fertilise. to me there was no difference in procedure it's purely a lab thing and there's an increased cost. to be honest when we started this i thought that the icsi procedure was what they did for all ivfs and icsi was a big mystery to me. This is a frozen embryo left over from my icsi cycle that we're picking up in two weeks. I cracked up at the not growing testicles comment   I'm loving your positivity  We've got our advent calendar too and might get our tree up this weekend.

The first two Christmas songs I heard on Chris Evans this morning are my absolute faves, one is not one of the most popular so I'm taking that as a sign of a fantastic month 

Evening everyone else 
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi lilyisabel 

Thanks for your explanation, it all made sense to me, I dont do technical very well, so your info was great.  I shall be bringing this up in conversation with our consultant in March.  In the meantime, here' to a merry festive season, with lots of good food, a few drinks and   because you never know! 
Jem1978 keep us all posted and you are so right, our lives can revolve around this.  Am feeling its been a pretty bad year all in all, but weighing it all up, no one close to me has died, and we all have our health, so thats all we need to help in other areas and just to relax a little, and enjoy what we have, and other things will happen.


----------



## Darls3000

Hello there all, 
Hope you are all excited for the weekend ahead. I just love Fridays!! Not been on here for a bit but good to hear how everyone is getting on. Seems like the non pregnant of us are trying to stay positive and the prey ants ones are keeping everything crossed!! Wow, imagine what life would be like to be one of those people who just has sex and gets pregnant and then say things like 'we weren't even trying'. Lucky devils.

Anyway, at my end, the plan is still to do ICSI at the end of January judging by the way my cycle falls.  AF is due tomorrow and I have had incredible cramping like never before. Does anyone know if this is a symptom with a natural cycle after IVF?? I have a lot of CM and just constantly feel like I am going to start my period. Still depressing even though I know getting pregnant after trying naturally is an outside chance. We are

We are off to America to stay with my family for the Xmas on 14th and so I have marked off our days for doing the deed. Will be difficult especially as we are staying at my sisters but needs must!!

This month, I am trying something different which is to have sex on the 8th day then every other day till peak when I will have sex three days in a row. Bloody he'll, need to try something new to make me feel like I have a fighting chance  

Anyway, enough waffling. Stay strong all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Darls3000

Really hope there wasn't too much info about my proposed sex for the next cycle!!! I guess I was putting it out there to see if anyone had an opinion. Xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls - don't worry here wasn't too much info at all   sounds like a good plan - very similar to one i tried last year 'sperm meets egg plan'. If you google that and you'll see there's been great results from dtd with that frequency (just not us with our dodgy antibodies). And definitely needs must, when i think of the places where we have hod to do it  keeping   for an extra Christmas present. Sounds very exciting about the us - whereabouts are you going? 

Jack - loving the positivity and you do never know what could happen  unfortunately for us my mother in law died v unexpectedly in march so if this cycle doesn't work i'll know it's because 2011 has been so pants and 2012 will be SO much better. Can't wait for the new better year 

Hello to everyone else Jem and bubbs hope you're both doing ok 

Had a lovely weekend apart from a mild panic this morning when I got a error message on my ovulation stick . Had to redo it later in the day was so worried this would also not do but it did. I'm now going to worry that this might happen again later this week. Am expecting positive weds or thurs... 

Hope you all had lovely weekends too - I'm with you darls I love Fridays 
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi ladies!

In case I don't get a chance nearer the time, sending Lilyisabel lots of luck for next week.

Darls, hope you have a fab time in the US. And  for that natural BFP.

Jem, Aqua, Ninjabelle, Jack [and anyone else I might have missed], I hope you are all doing okay.

AFM, all is well and I have my booking-in appointment on Thursday at my ante-natal clinic so will hopefully get a date for my 12 week scan then.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi,

Thanks bubbs 

Hope you're all well. 

Am just going to have a bit of a moan. I'd geared myself up for et next Wednesday and went to the clinic this morning, I do have one dominant follie which is good news however they are going to let it do it's stuff naturally and they don't think I'll get a positive opk till the weekend - et will be a week after my positive opk   I felt so deflated (but the clinic was lovely so very quiet ) after the appointment and had a bit of a pity party for myself. I've picked myself it's just a few days, it just means OTd will be boxing day or 27th but I've decided to have a couple of glasses of fizz on Christmas day whatever stage I'm at. And I keep thinking of the guiness slogan the best things come to those who wait. Realised this is a very alcohol themed post 

Take care
L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Just to let you know - I got a positive today so et is next Thursday and OTd will be Christmas eve.   now just   the frosties survive the thaw.

L x


----------



## Darls3000

Lilyisabel that's excellent news. So good to have a date and next Thursday will hopefully be the start of something very special indeed. I am thinking if you and keeping everything crossed. It's been a bit quiet here on the success stories front, we are due some right around now.  

Very best of luck to your frosties xx


----------



## tiggeroo

Jem1978 you give me hope.......reading through this thread. We are hoping to start out first cycle of self funded IVF in 2012 once my endo consultant say my thyroid levels are stable enough in Feb 2012. My last thyroid function test everything was fine so this Feb appointment is so important to give us the green light. I have a son from a previous relationship, we have been through all tests to come to the conclusion that we have unexplained secondary infertility. I will give you the link to my blog as it's easier to explain rather than trying to cram it all in here.

Best wishes for you, your husband and you baby x x


----------



## tiggeroo

Oh I forgot the link, silly me 

http://leanne-ivfjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All

Lily, fantastic news about ET in a couple of days. How many do the thaw? And how many will you have put back? In case i get side tracked over the next few days (busy, buy here then exhausted in the eve) all the best and i will be thinking of you Thurs.  

Welcome, Tiggeroo. I am glad I can give you hope.. goodness knows we need it in this process!!!!  Thank you for your lovely message. I will have a look at your blog when things are calmer round here.

Darls, I just read that you are off to US tomorrow- Happy travels. Enjoy yourself let your hair down (if you know what i mean  and try not too fixate on the dates). Just enjoy some good old fashioned fun . Have a lovely Christmas out there.

Bubbs, How did your appointment go? Have you a date for your scan yet?

Jack, I'm liking your thoughts on the matter. It's really hard to remember that at times. Hope you are still doing good.

Hi Aqua and Ninja 

AFM, Busy, busy and I'm tired. I am 12w tomorrow but don't have my scan until the 20th Dec (a week today). I am getting a bit jittery now. I have had some nightmares since about 9weeks and have been so close to asking for another scan at the clinic. The reality is i am scared to have another scan and would rather not know of any problems at the moment. I'm enjoying being pregnant and i don't want it too end. I know it's probably because i have been hurt before with the missed miscarriage and keep telling myself i would be so unlucky for it to happen again. 

BERT will be fine! I am a healthy pregnant women and that's how it's staying!!!! 

J x


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening 

Jem the time has flown can't believe you'll be 12 weeks tomorrow. You will see Bert bouncing around in there on the 20th I can't wait to hear about it. You keep   and   that there's no more nightmares for you.

Darls - happy travels!

Hello everyone else!

Thanks for the message Jem. I've had my heart set on two to go back and thought this was all fine as defrost rate is 70% and I've got three being thawed. Was   today when I spoke to the clinic andvthey said it's only 50% chance and to plan for one. This cuts our success rates hugely for a FET so I've been a bit  today. I've come to bed early to try a d kick myself out of this bad mood and ended up on here . Thanks for thinking of me Thursday please send lots of   to my little frosties Thursday morning when they thaw them so two get put back where they belong. Will keep you posted - I get a call about 11:30 /12 ish to let me know how they've done....

L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Stupid post above! Would be glad to have one now. None survived am devastated 

Lx


----------



## tiggeroo

Lilyisabel.....I am so sorry.....  of you x x


----------



## Jem1978

Oh Lily . I have been so busy at work but thinking of you all day. This has been my first stop now i that i am in the door. I'm beyond gutted for you    .

I wish i could change this result for you hun. Hang in there and I'm here for you xxxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Lily,
I'm so sorry.
Sending you lots of big  .
Take care and drop me an/email text if you want to talk.

Tigeroo, welcome.

Love Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, I'm so so sorry, hun.  Thinking of you tonight.


----------



## lilyisabel

Thank you all for your messages you don't know how much they help. tiggeroo don't think I've properly said hello yet.

This has been a complete shocker as I thought from three i'd get at least one... I cried like a baby down the phone to the embryologist and the nurse  this is far worse than the fresh cycle not working. Dh took the afternoon off to be with me ( he was just going to do et in his lunch) and we've had a quiet afternoon and discussed next steps. The clinic is very keen to get us back for a review so we're going on Wednesday. I've got tomorrow off too and was going to cancel my leave but decided that even if it's not for the reason I thought I need it so I'm not cancelling.

Tonight I'm having a large glass of wine or two, we've got a Chinese on order(we never have takeaway) and we're going to watch the inbetweeners movie that I've heard great things about and will hopefully make us laugh.

Hope you are all well
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Lily isabel

Sorry I havent been around recently, work is mental and I have been pooped.  Hope everyone is ok. 

Lily isabel I have sent you a message and am so sorry, this journey is so depressing isnt it?  Hang in there though, and enjoy that glass of wine and the Inbetweeners. You need to relax and Im so sorry it hasnt worked.   to you.


----------



## tiggeroo

Hi Lily Isabel

I am new here.   and   for you x x


----------



## lilyisabel

Thanks all for the messages will write more later.

Just Come on to wish Jem all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I don't know exactly how you must be feeling but hope you get some sleep tonight. Come on Bert we're all cheering for you and looking forward to hearing your mummy's scan story  . Take care Jem  

L x


----------



## Jem1978

Lily, You are amazing. I am taken aback by you remembering and coming on here to wish me the best, with everything you have just been through. You really are a lovely person . I will be out burying more eggs for you soon  .

The good news is BERT is well and truly alive and kicking. He was grabbing onto the umbilical cord and appeared to be pole dancing or something! . I spent most of the scan holding back the tears and failing miserably. The lady who did my scan was lovely and knew first hand what it was like as she too had IVF and spent £22,000 on it. I did a quick check for red eyes/eyebrows before leaving the room- all fine. I broke down more with tears joy when my mum returned our DD to us. It was an emotionally tiring but amazing day. I wish that everyone you to have this ASAP. 

Hope the wine, film and takeaway helped soothe the soul a little. Keep us updated about how you get on tomorrow hun.

How's everyone else doing? Hope you are all good  .

Jem


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,

Jem, I am so happy all is OK with Bert. You must be sooooo relieved. 

Lily, hope the consultant appt goes well tomorrow.

AFM, I have a HSG on 4th January. I was hoping to bring it forward to between xmas and new year so that we got it out of the way before 'peak time', but they couldn't fit me in. As it's turned out I'm actually late this month...no don't get excited. I think it's all the travelling that's delayed things, but it's definitely on its way (I have 4 days of brown discharge before day 1, sorry if TMI). Good thing is, that it means peak should be a few days after the HSG now  so last chance saloon before ICSI at the end of Jan. 

For anyone who needs cheering up (or just a laugh) I took DS to see Arthur Christmas yesterday. It is brilliant. My friend and I laughed so much, and the kids seemed to like it too. 

Love to everyone.
Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hope you get a plan in place today, Lilyisabel.

Jem, fantastic news that all is going well.  Have you gone public with your news in RL yet?

Welcome, Tiggeroo.

Aqua, Jack and anyone I've missed, I hope you are all well.

AFM, I'm doing okay.  I'm 11 weeks now and will be having my 12 week/nuchal fold scan next Thursday.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - your scan sounds amazing  I had a quick pop on yesterday to see how it had gone but didn't have time to post. I'm so so pleased for you. Please don't think I'm a saint or anything, whilst I'm completely delighted for you I got a text from one of my nct group (who I thought would stick with one) on Friday telling me her good news and moaning about what an awful 13 weeks she'd had. It took me until Sunday to be able to reply   there's only me and the other ivf challenged person still trying from our group now...

Bubbs - looking forward to hearing your good news next week  

Jack - thank you for your kind words. Please don't think I'm rude for not replying but I haven't had a message from you. This journey does have some massive downs but I'm hoping that's it now we're all on the way up in 2012. I didn't drink much that first night (I must have been bad!) but am really enjoying the wine now  the inbetweeners cracked me up, I went on a girls holiday to malia when I was 20 it brought back some memories...

aqua -   for hsg effect in early jan 

Tiggeroo - how are you doing?

We've had our appointment today and for the first time saw the head guy in the clinic. He interestingly said that me getting on a plane may not have helped. This makes me feel better as it's something I can alter and improve for the next go. He also recommends that we do two from now on due to my 'advanced age' I'm 36 but seriously I felt about 63 when he said that. I'm not sounding fair to him, we were both actually really impressed with him and he definitely went in depth into everything. So I pick up the drugs on the 10th and hop back on the roller coaster about a week later. Wish me luck! 
L x


----------



## tiggeroo

Hi Lilyisabel

Good luck with your next cycle   of you. 

We are off to see the clinic tomorrow for my DH to start the process of sperm sharing for reduce costs IVF....I am so nervous, more nervous than DH I think. I still need to wait for my TSH to stabilise as I have Hashamoto's Thyroiditis (excuse the spelling). I am off to see my Endocrinologist Jan 12th about my levels.

Hi rest of the other ladies, please don't think I'm ignorant not using your names but I am no good with names let alone remembering what tx everyone is going through.....I have such a sieve for a brain  

Love and Hugs xoxoxox


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 
Just popping in to catch up with everyone. 

Jem many congratulations, I was near to welling up when I read your message about the scan!  How utterly wonderful and such an inspriation to us all.  How are you feeling?  

Angel, hope you are ok, Im sure I messaged you the other day, dont know why it didnt get through.   I hope you are ok and Im glad you enjoyed the inbetweeners.  

I cant believe your consultant said "your advanced age" at 36.  That must have made you feel utterly depressed.  My clinic has told me that there isnothing wrong and people conceive when they are older, i.e. 38.  My cousin did, she had a 12lb boy!!  By caesarian I hasten to add.  There are lots of women out there who are having children when they are older. its even been on the news.  

Hi to Bubbs and Tigeroo too, 

Just wanted to say Happy Xmas to all and a very happy and healthy 2012, thanks for all your support this year, its been a hard year for everyone but is so inspiring to read positive stories such as Jems and others.  Wishing you all a very happy Christmas and New Year.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello 

I'm probably not going to be on much now our Christmas guests arrive tomorrow and then we're heading to my home for new year. (I will probably have a quick look to see how your scan went bubbs  )

Just wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas and may 2012 be the best yet!

L x


----------



## Bubblicious

I'll be too busy to come on for a few days so .... Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jem1978

Thank you everyone for your congratulations.

Aqua, How are they doing your HSG? Wishing you all the best for it and take it easy afterwards. I so want to take DD to see Arthur Christmas but she doesn't really enjoy the cinema  !!

Bubbs, Enjoy seeing your bean next week and let us know how it was.

Lily, I don't think there is such thing as a saint in life is there  We all have to have a balance of good vs evil, so long as it's mostly good then we're doing OK. I'm glad your appointment when well despite the specialist's faux pas. 

Tiggeroo, How did your clinic visit go? 

Jack, Keep the faith (in whatever that maybe) as they can happen  

Darls and all else hello.

Like you lily and bubbs I will likely not be back until after Xmas due guests arriving the off visiting throughout the week. I wish you all a very merry Christmas and may we all get what we wish for in 2012  

J x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi lovely ladies,

I hope you are all well and had an indulgent Christmas.

We had our scan appointment yesterday and all is well.  We took DS with us so it won't be long until everyone knows our news.

I hope 2012 is THE year for more BFPs on here.  Wishing you all a fantastic New Year and one filled with joy.

Bubbs


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls.
Just wanted to wish everyone a good 2012. I hope that this is the year we all get our BFP's, and lots of health and happiness.
Bubbs and Jem, glad everything is going well for you both, and the scans were all good.

Keep in touch. I've missed hearing how everyone is getting on the last few weeks.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Happy new year all  I too hope this year is the best for us all

Bubbs - so pleased the scan went well. Does the whole world know your news now?

Hope everyone had good christmasses!

I'm hoping my health improves as the year goes on as I've done my back in  I'm currently lying flat on my back trying not to move. I think it's bending down to help dd with her new scooter or my mum's theory is it's because I was jumping like a loon to the xbox kinnect that my brother's nephew brought round... Am feeling better today and am hoping I'll get into work tomorrow.

We're now eating organic, taking our vitamins and once this back is better I'm going to do yoga and swimming. Also next week we pick up the drugs for the madness to start yet again I also need to start acupuncture again as I was enjoying that. Might even see if I could get dh to have a go 

Take care like aqua would love to know how you're all getting on
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Hi All
Happy New Year to you all. Long time no post or read but we got back from America yesterday and in my haze of jet lag, I am finally catching up on stuff. Firstly, I am so sorry to hear about your news lilyisabel. Absolutely devastating. I know how you feel as that's exactly what happened to us and it is just simply the worst phone call isn't it? Anyway, you are strong and there is time to try again and I am praying that 2012 will be our year.  That goes for all of us.  

Welcome tiggeroo. When are you seeing the endocrinologist? Your TSH number sounds high still doesn't it? I remember reading somewhere that until it was below 2, your chances of a successful pregnancy were shortened and my doctor at the time kept telling me he didn't want us to try till my numbers were down and they got to 0.2 and then I got pregnant that month. Having said that, I have kept them low and still no joy    
Excellent news about both your scans Jem and Bubbs.  Such an exciting time for you.  Keep taking good care of yourselves.  

Our break in the US was fanatic, always good for me to take DD there so she can spend time with my mum and sisters and all the cousins. I really do miss them when I am here and only wish we could move out there. Life too far from family is a half lived experience for me   my DD just shines when she is near them, I adore seeing it.  And tomorrow, she starts nursery which makes me deeply anxious and then on top of that, AF showed up today which is no surprise but still a depressing surprise if you know what I mean. I am gutted and I know we are planning ICSi at the end of the month but it's openly human to keep hoping isn't it?

Anyway, that's our plan, carry on the healthy living and then start with the drugs again at the end of the month when I am due to start my next cycle. 

Good to hear everyone else's news and hope you're all well, 
X


----------



## Jem1978

Happy New Year Girls!! 

I have been without PC whilst DH rebuilt it. My phone keeps crashing on FF so gave up trying . Anyhow, my PC is nice and fast after it's reconditioning 

Congrats on your scan Bubbs- fantastic news! I was thinking of you loads even though I have not been on. I bet word has spread fast. I was greeted at the school gates today by my DD's friend's asking: 'have you really got the baby in your tummy?' 

Hi Aqua, How's things for you my lovely?

Lily, Ouch! Can you move yet? I feel your pain as my back is b*gger*d from all the surgery, nursing career, child hanging off it etc. It just *goes* if i am not a good girl and don't do my pilates. i like the sound of your plan... can you fit a spa day in there ? I think it would do the world of good ( my personal view is anyone having IVF, it should be included in the cost ). 

Darls, It's human to keep hoping. I don't think it goes away. I kept hoping i was pregnant even after starting DR. Keep the PMA going. I'm glad you had a lovely holiday. Good luck tomorrow with the first nursery day. Your DD will be fine. She'll make you feel very guilty by leaving her (possibly crying-one or both of you ) but once you can't see her she be a happy as Larry I'm sure.

Hi Tiggeroo, Jack and anyone else there.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Jem1978 and all 

How is everyone.  Just reading your posts.

Wanted to stay in touch, and keep up with your news. No news my end, am waiting for AF to start, its a little late, but am not getting hopes up and being depressed staring at a blank pregnancy test screen wondering if my eyes are playing tricks on me.  The lady at the till when I went shopping gave me a coupon for 50p off Always Ultra sanitory towels.  It could have been anything, why sanitory towels!!!!!?? 
My DH has told me he will guve up smoking after I have endlessly nagged him to stop, and explained how bad it has been for me with all these drugs, does anyone else have a hubbie who smokes?  It drives me mad, he doesnt smoke a lot but he knows how bad it is for his health and other things!!
Anyway hope this year brings us bumps and morning sickness  , (apparently morning sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy) not sure if that is an old wive's tale. Anyway, do hope this year brings happiness to all.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello! 

I've finally wrestled MY iPad off dh so I can have a write on here  hope you've all had lovely weekends.

Darls - your holiday sounds lovely, it must be hard being so far away from family. Ours are two hours away and I would love to live nearer but it's just not possible. I've just seen your signature and realised my dd is ten days older than yours! Let's hope their siblings are the same 

Jack - has af started? I've now got a supply of tests to bring it on, I found if I did a test af would appear within four hours. My hubby doesn't smoke, except for the very occasional cigar, but he does have at least one drink every night which drives me crazy. He's stopped this since new year and has only had one at the weekend, I'm very proud of him. It's fantastic that your hubby has said he'll give up smoking I can imagine that's far harder than booze. How's he getting on?

Jem - your hubby sounds very talented redoing your pc. Mine can turn it off and on again if anything goes wrong and that's about it. Very sweet you are getting the questions about the baby in your tummy 

Hello everyone else  tiggeroo - thank you for the positive vibes you sent me

My back is better thank goodness. I had a bad day yesterday, I've had two weeks of trauma trying to get dd a pinafore as she now needs a uniform as she's moved class and it all came to a head with wrong colours being sent to John Lewis an order I'd put in at next not arriving and I was stewing as I found out that someone who was more junior than me at work, had been promoted above me, this is the second time this has happened due to me being off and on my 11th line manager in 4 years. I got home after being out all morning not having accomplished much and just cried and cried on dh. Feel much better today 

Darls how did your dd get on at nursery? Hope it went well for both of you.

So I pick up the drugs on Tuesday can't quite believe it. I'm just going to focus on trying to be a bit more healthy can't face putting on too much weight again with the awful gonal f.

Hope everyone has good weeks - I'll let you know when the injections are due to start again
L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello!

Hope you're all having good weeks. 

Just a quick update. Appointment went well have signed the sheet to say two go back (  we get that far) and jabs start next Wednesday 18th - wish me luck!

L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Good luck Lily.

Hi everyone else.
Well I'm having a real wobble today and not sure I want to do this (go for ICSI). I think it's because I have the normal pre-AF discharge (sorry TMI), but now I know we have no other road and I'm scared to death. What if it doesn't work etc etc. I'm sure everyone has been there.

What's worse is I sent the clinic a whole batch of questions yesterday (about drugs etc etc) and have had no reply yet. I know I'm one in loads of people, but I'm worried that they won't do things when they need to and it will all go wrong. We are going to a satellite clinic for the bloods and scans, and they just tell us when we need to turn up at the Lister for EC and ET.

The last email exchange I'd had with them was 'give us a call on the first day of your period', but then what? Don't you start drugs on the first day of your period?

I'm sorry for the me rant. I probably don't even make much sense, but thanks for reading if you've got this far.

Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Aqua, do you know what protocol you will be on, hun? If you are on long, you will not start drugs until seven days before ovulation [around CD21 of this cycle]; on short protocol, I think you start about day three so don't panic. Either way, they will normally give you a blood test on day one or two to check that your hormone levels are at the optimal level.

I'm like you though, I need to know the plan, what will happen next etc. However, I found that it was far less stressful to go with the flow [which goes completely against my nature]. And you're not the only one who felt at odds/negative pre-treatment but there is no real reason to think it won't work, hun. Try to stay   . and by all means, rant and rave away!

Lilyisabel, wishing you loads and loads of luck .

Jack, Darls, Jem, Tiggeroo, Ninjabelle and anyone I've missed, hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Bubblicious said:


> Aqua, do you know what protocol you will be on, hun? If you are on long, you will not start drugs until seven days before ovulation [around CD21 of this cycle]; on short protocol, I think you start about day three so don't panic. Either way, they will normally give you a blood test on day one or two to check that your hormone levels are at the optimal level.
> 
> I'm like you though, I need to know the plan, what will happen next etc. However, I found that it was far less stressful to go with the flow [which goes completely against my nature]. And you're not the only one who felt at odds/negative pre-treatment but there is no real reason to think it won't work, hun. Try to stay   . and by all means, rant and rave away!
> 
> Lilyisabel, wishing you loads and loads of luck .
> 
> Jack, Darls, Jem, Tiggeroo, Ninjabelle and anyone I've missed, hope you are all keeping well.


Hi Girls,
Bubbs thanks for responding to my rant.

I was feeling a lot better for a couple of days, until I realised that I should have called the clinic to say my period had started in December. I had misunderstood an email the nurse had sent, and as I didn't want to be on drugs over xmas I didn't tell them, not realising I would start drugs on day 21, not day 1, so now I've wasted another month. I am so angry with myself. AF is due on Friday, so I have to call then, and make an appt see them to go through all the details.

Jem/Bubbs, hope your pregnancies are going well, and that first trimester tiredness has gone (assuming you had it?)

Lily, good luck for starting the drugs this week honeybun,

Jack,Darls, Tiggeroo and anyone else I've missed, hope you are all well.

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all
Aqua don't feel too bad. It sounds like the clinic really should have been more explicit about what you needed to do when. I sometimes think that because they do it all the time, I make too many presumptions about what we need to do when and sometimes they can leave too much to inference. Good luck next month. 

I start on my drugs for ICSI next week and I am absolutely terrified because it feels like this may be the last time we try after the failed IVF last month but then my DH and I have not discussed this because we both promised to be super confident and optimistic so we act as though it doesn't need to be considered. That is probably the right thing to do. It's funny how some days, it feels so far away from ever happening and that is where I am now. It's almost as though I have accepted it is not something I will be blessed with and that is awful but at least I have one DD who is healthy, happy, smart and full of love. I just wanted to get a chance to be a mum for the second time  

Anyway, I am not actually feeling down even though my words above sound like it, I was just being factual about the thoughts in my head. 

How is everyone else doing?  Would love to hear a quick update from everyone but I know what it's like, time just flies and suddenly two weeks have passed. Take care all. It's about time we had another BFP around here. Xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope you are all ok.  Darls I wish you lots of luck and   for the ICSI.  Im terrified of our IVF and so terrified it will fail.

Am having a bit of a struggle today.  Out where we live, (its very remote) there is apparently a get together for two of the girls in the village who are expecting any time now, with all the other mums, I am of course not invited, I dont know them that well anyway but it still rubs in pretty bad, to be honest, some of the girls and how they have been around me and made me feel when I have been around for their get togethers, even if our treatment works and we finally became parents, I still would not want to be friends with some of them, becasue of being made to feel so excluded and like a spare part. 
My close friend today told me she was expecting again, she onnly had her little girl back in March after a very long time of trying to conceive, we went through it together, but she has known about this since before Christmas but could not bring herself to tell me., bless her.  I was genuinely pleased for her but wanted to cry at the same time too if that makes senseProbably not. 

Anyway, hope everyone ok, by the way Aqua, your rant sounds well deserved, its all a really stressful time, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi everyone

Jack - those girls don't sound very nice at all in your village, if you don't know them that well I think you are best off out of it though I can imagine it still hurts as it seems that they are making it obvious that you are being excluded. It makes perfect sense that you are very happy for your friend but sad for you - why couldn't the next baby have been yours feeling... I know it well 

Darls -   and super confidence for this cycle. Second time lucky!

Aqua -   hoping the month goes quickly for you, I can't believe how quickly January is going so it'll be time to start before you know it.

Jem - bubbs - how are the bumps coming along? Are they visible yet?

Hello to everyone else reading this.

Afm - it was the first jab of this cycle today amazing how normal it felt. Back to the same time and everything  doesn't quite feel real. I'm having a really busy week at work with two major presentations so it's really keeping my mind off ivf. I hate giving presentations but I'm trying not to stress too much and the benefit of not constantly thinking of ivf is good. I've also got this pretty cross stitch kit with the alphabet on it that will match dd's room I'm going to do this to keep me occupied and my mind from stewing on things this cycle


----------



## lilyisabel

Had to post the last one as I can't get back to the bottom of the message if I go further up on the iPad. 

Take care and hope you all have lovely rest of weeks
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi all

Sorry for my depressing rant yesterday, a couple of the girls are lovely, but some of them,   not so sure.  I overheard this event was going ahead, oh well, what doesnt kill you makes you stronger in my book! 

Hope everyone ok today, and having a   day.  I have nearly two weeks off work now so am chilling out and eating chocolate mini eggs!!


----------



## NinjaBelle

Hi Girls,

I know I've been AWOL for a loooong time but I just wanted to say "hi" and to wish everyone the best.
Not sure what our plans are at present and taking a breather.

Take care girls and keep up the PMA xxx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi ladies

Jack, try and rise above stuff like that from those other women. They shouldn't be excluding you but if they are, it doesn't sound like the kind of ladies you want to keep company with anyway. And besides, they may genuinely think you may not be interested in in but that is still no excuse for thoughtlessness. Chill out in your two weeks instead and relax. 

Lilyisabel, great news that you have started with the injections and that they don't seem to be too bad. I am    That this is your time. All my meds arrived the other day so our fridge is stocked and we are £1600 less well off. I start on tablets on day 21 of my cycle as I am doing the Antagonist Cycle this time round but still with Menopur and gonal f like last time. I keep having mini panic attacks at night that having a second child isn't going to happen for us and I hate myself for letting those thought enter my brain but I am not getting any younger and although I feel 5 years younger than I am it doesn't matter. It's all on the biological age and I have to start thinking that perhaps it may just not be what happens for us. I am so lucky to have DD and I cherish every moment with her but I would be lying if bi didn't say I fantasise about breast feeding and holding a baby on my sling etc.  Let's see.   

Good to hear from you too ninja and hope everyone else is doing OK during this rough journey we are on. Xx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
It's lovely to have seen most people back on here this week.

Ninja, take care of yourself.

Jack, I'm sorry to hear that those ladies in the village are leaving you out of things. Like the others have said, they are not people you need in your life, although I know things like this still hurt. Hope you enjoyed your mini eggs.

Darls  it's your turn this month, aswell as Lily. It's about time we had some BFP's round here.

I came on yesterday, but I've decided to defer for a month. I know it's ridiculous after all the other delays because of Clomid, holiday, my misunderstanding on dates last month etc. I am desperate to get on with it, but I worked out dates a few days ago with the calendar the clinic gave me, and if it works     it would give it an almost xmas due date. I have a real thing about xmas birthdays and I have a few close friends/family who have xmas birthdays and hate it. If pg had happened naturally, then I know I would still be happy and be very very blessed, but I feel seeing as I have the choice I feel I should leave it a month. I know this sounds really shallow and please don't hate me, but it would also mean that I was due to test on my birthday, and I don't want to ruin my birthday (and future ones because it will always be tainted) if it fails. 

I left a message for the clinic yesterday and am waiting for them to phone back to see if they want me to go in on Monday, or wait until day 1 next month now.

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Fx


----------



## Jack5259

hI aLL

Aqua and Darls thanks for your comments, me and DH went away to see some friends this weekend, and that was a real laugh.  I felt really down and over sensitive last week, and the village get together to celebrte the mums to be was nice for them., but in my little world, pretty $%^^.  It was all mums there and I really would not have felt comfortable, but unfortuantely also, dont know if some of them are my type.  I will never forget who is a real friend and who was thoughtless throughout all this, I think the worst commemnt I have ever had was "have you thought about sleeping eith someone else".  ......................Erm, actually no, because I would then be living lie and also my DH has very good swimmers so I think the problem lies with me,  Anyway, ebnough of that, some people have no idea.  
Hope you are all ok, am just checking in, and thanking everyone once again for their comments, and for this forum for keeping us all sane!


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello everyone 

Ninja - lovely to see you  I do think of you often, take care of yourself and please pop back to let us know how you are getting on 

Jack - it is a horrid feeling when you are excluded from an invite, even if you don't really want to go it's the not being invited that hurts. You sound as though you've got your head screwed on right about it though and much happier after a good weekend. Focus on your true friends. I'm in shock at the have you thought about sleeping with someone else coomment 

Aqua - I think you are doing the right thing with delaying a month. If you've got concerns you would regret them. Time moves so quickly you'll be starting before you know it. 

Darls - what is the antagonist protocol? Is menopur a tablet that helps you down reg? I know what you mean about the second child I try not to think about it but it's all I want... We had friends round last week who are pregnant with their third their eldest is only a couple of months older than dd and we'd started trying for our second before we knew they were pregnant with their second. I had a couple of moments of why couldn't it be our turn for a baby. But I'm keeping everything crossed for you and   for a bfp this thread has been a pretty lucky one so far.

Jem - bubbs - how are you both doing?? 
- I'm just plodding along, keep having to remind myself not to forget the jabs! I'm so into the healthy eating and acupuncture I'm forgetting the medical bit. I'm also trying to not be quite as obsessed with this site as last time and just check in every so often. I've spent days on here and whilst you lot have given me so much hope and help just going through some of the other threads for hours on end is not as good for my positivity. . My first scan is on the 1st Feb so it'll properly feel like it's starting then. 

Take care all
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,

Jack, people never cease to amaze me with their comments, but I have to say, that one takes the biscuit. I hope you can see the funny side now? 

I saw a friend today who's just had her second. She was digging about whether I was going to go for IVF soon (another friend told this one of our troubles...thanks for that). I said that I had come to terms with DS being an only child when we were on holiday, and we are not going to go for IVF. (I just don't want people who haven't been in our boat knowing). She then started giving me the age old platitude of 'well you never know, it will probably happen when you put it out of your mind'. Argh. Does she not think I've tried that? In fairness, before this happened to me, maybe I would have given the same sort of advice, but I did want to slap her.  

Lily, don't forget the drugs hon  . When did you start the acupuncture? I know it was a while ago? Do you feel like it's helping?
I've only just noticed that you can be notified of new posts on a certain thread (yep I'm blonde), so hopefully I will just look at this thread, because like you, I browse others and then panic. This way hopefully I can just keep updated with you lovely ladies.

I had a chat with the clinic and I am starting this month after all. I haven't even told hubby yet as he's still at work. The nurse thinks I got my dates a bit late and that it would be a November baby, not nearly xmas. I have done a couple of different IVF due date calculators this afternoon and come up with my original date, but hey, sure she knows what she's talking about. My stomach is churning just thinking about it. Oh my god, it's almost real. I have to go in for my first scan on 09Feb. 

Hope you are all well. And let's all keep a PMA for our BFP's.

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Aqua 

Hope you are ok, I am ok.  People never cease to amaze me either.  Am trying to keep a calm, head and rise above it, otherwise it will get to the point where I shall want to move away from it all, 

Hope everyone ok today.


----------



## Jack5259

Sorrym there are so many posts to read, Aqua when do you start your IVF?  im in the same decsion as you are there, the fewer people that know the better.  Good luck with it,    to us and   to the thoughtless ones!


----------



## Bubblicious

Ninja, nice to see you back [even briefly]. I've been thinking about you.

Lilyisabel, Aqua and Darls, wishing you loads of luck.

Jack, hope you are okay. I've felt abandoned by SIL and cousin's wife who were both pregnant [with DC#3 and DC#2 respectively] when I admitted our problems [they kept asking when we were planning on more so it just came out]. Both of them stopped calling and emailing then they became ** buddies to talk about their pregnancies then their new babies right there on my news feed. I had to block them in the end and despite our success, sometimes thinking of their past behaviour still hurts. It's easy to say, but don't waste your time on these unthinking people ... they're not worth it.

Jem, hope all is well.

Anyone I've missed ... sending you strength on this difficult journey.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Bubbs, 

Poor you, Im utterly astonished by some people, never ever would I treat someone like that.  ** is ok to stay in touich with but again, can shove your face in it if there are issues going on of a sensitive nature.  
Ive risen above all that, thanks to this forum and the comments people have made have really helped me, and to realise that in this horrible situation we are all in, we are not on our own.  Thank you to whoever created this forum., you are a god send and I think you should be knighted for giving us troops each other to rant to, as without this there would be no one!  
I will not be telling anyone any more of my treatment, I have decided to cut certain peoploe off, as the only time you hear from them is when they know you are pending a result!  The best friend i have at the moment, is expectingf hersecond but I have never come across anyone so amazingly loyal, and always makes time to hear my woes!  
Hope you are all ok and thanks for that Bubbs, like you say, Im not going to waste time thinking about it, they obviously have no idea opf the depths of despair this can all send you to! 
Just come back from having a nice facial, eye bropw pluck (ouch!) and tint as well as back massage courtesy of my lovely boss who sent me a voucher in the post for this to be done!  Nicely chilled. hope you all ok out there.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,

Bubbs, sorry to hear of your experiences within your family. People can be so thoughtless. I have blocked lots of people from ******** once they've announced their pregnancies. I feel bad doing it, but I'm not interested. You guys are exceptions and I do want to know how you lot are getting on.

Jack, you are so right about this board being a saviour. There are so many things I can't say to the majority of people I know as they just don't understand. The emotions are just so all over the place, from hour to hour, never mind day to day.

I am due to start injections on 09Feb. I was really surprised as she said we didn't have to be careful this month, as the first lot of drugs are not known to cause any issues if you were to fall pregnant. Didn't expect that. Start the proper drugs around 21Feb I think (day 1).

Does anyone know where the cheapest place is to go for the drugs? The clinic said the Buserlin (spelling) is pretty standard, and just to get that from them, but she would give me a prescription for the next lot so I can shop around if I want.

Would anyone recommend acupuncture/reflexology?

Hope you are all well.
Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Just a very quick one tonight

Aqua - I really would recommend acupuncture I'm loving it and have noticed a difference. I'm sorry this may be way too much info but before having acupuncture af was dark and looked old and not as much after acupuncture it's bright and fresh so I feel as though it is doing some good. Sorry for the tmi  I found it at bit strange at first but now can relax and last time I was there even caught myself drifting off and snoring - luckily the practitioner had gone out. I also like that it gives me something else to focus on other than clinic visits.

This isn't scientific at all but I know Jem and bubbs had acupuncture the first time and I didn't so read into that what you will  I'm sure they can give you their views. One of my nct friends who is also currently going through Ivf tried it and didn't get on with it so has stopped so I do think it's a very individual thing.
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all

Aqua I am a big believer in acupuncture because it takes your mind off the enormous stress of having treatment and genuinely makes me feel relaxed after a treatment and I had it before I conceived my DD. It's all about how much you are willing to go with it and just take it for what it is. Like everything else you can't expect miracles but you need to believe that it will hep your mind and emotions and calm you which is all great news when you are having treatment isn't it?

As for drugs, we just bought all of ours and got it from Healthcare at Home.  Apparently it works out 10% cheaper but who knows. I didn't do research on it so can't vouch for that but had heard positive things about them. Call a couple of pharmacies to get quotes but don't bother with Boots, they are always very pricey. 

I have started with my drugs now and I of course tried naturally to see if we can do it this month but I know the odds are against it but what's to lose??  We start on the injections around the 1st Feb when AF arrives. Stress. 

My very good friend just texted me this evening to tell me that her nuchal scan results had just arrived and her numbers are great which ins brilliant but there is a part of my heart that just though Arrrrgggghhh I want that to be me sending that text. I am obviously happy for her but I swear, fertility is a tender path to cross isn't it?!

Lots of love to everyone else here and hope you are taking good care of yourselves. Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Darls and Lilly 

I was thinking about acupuncture also, but got put off when she told me how much it would cost, am now reconsidering.  Food for thought there, hope you both ok.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to see how everyone was feeling.

Darls/Lily, how are the drugs?
Jack, when do you start ICSI?

I've booked an acupuncture appt for 11Feb - 2 days after I start the first drugs. 

Bubbs/Jem/Ninja/Tiggeroo and anyone else I've missed, hope you are ok.

Fx


----------



## Jem1978

Good Evening all!  

Sorry I've been away for a while. Life has just been hectic, horrid bugs going about etc, etc. So me and my 'free time' have taken up with boring tasks and the rest spent sleeping but really not whining .

Hope everyone is well. I missed a huge chunk of what's been going on on hear so will read back to lastest news for you all.

Aqua, How are you feeling hun? I would defo reccommend acupuncture with someone ideally whom specialise with fertility treatment. I don't know if it was that that helped but it made me feel like i had done EVERYTHING possible to swing things our way. If you haven't already got the drugs then i would recommend calling your local hospital pharmacies- I saved £300 on the healthcare at home estimate. 

Darls, Good luck with your first lot of jabs in a couple of days.Your thoughts are normal hun. We have all been there/ are there wishing it were our turn to be 'lucky'. It will be yours very soon. Keep the PMA.

Lily, Hello. I'm glad acupuncture is floating your boat . How far into treatment are you now?

Jack, glad to hear you are on the up and recovered from any upset. People can be pains in the Ar** at times 

Bubbs, How you feeling? 

OMG!!... Ninja hello hun. Think about you loads. Hope you are ok? I would have had to do the same as you and take time outta here too. Always around if you need to PM me.

Hello to anyone missed.

Jem xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello 

Jem great to hear from you and I don't blame you for taking it easy you must look after yourself ( maybe leaving the boring tasks to dh )  I thought you'd be my big cheerer for my method of calming down and avoiding too much internet time on infertility - I'm doing an alphabet cross stitch for dd she loves the picture and it stops me obsessing. I'm allowed on this thread and my clinic one but really was finding I was spending all night on here and it was stressing me out so it's a win win situation. 

Aqua -   for booking an acupuncture appointment - hope you like it as much as I do. Your drugs start soon it's very exciting

Jack - I can't yet say if acupuncture has helped my ivf but as you saw earlier I do think it's had a big impact on my body in a good way and I find it relaxing (though I have friends who can't stand it) I'm just throwing everything I can at this cycle   it works

Darls -   I do completely understand what you mean about other people's pregnancies (apart from those on here ) we had friends over for dinner last week who just announced their third pregnancy, their eldest is just a bit older than dd and we started trying before we knew that their second was on the way. I did think why couldn't it have been our turn to pick up a baby . Anyway when we do get to make our announcements they will be even more special and we truly will appreciate how lucky and blessed we are, I know my friends are very happy and rightly so, but I think there must be something that little bit magical about a pregnancy that has been so hard fought for. How are the drugs treating you? What are your next steps?

Ninja/ bubbs - hello!!

Afm - still trying to keep from stressing and doing ok. Totally fell off the organic eating wagon yesterday but had a lovely meal out with friends and a well behaved dd. I even had a shandy!! Also was bad today and we had a ready meal  Back on the organic train tomorrow, I feel better for a couple of days off from cooking. My baseline scan is wednesday so hopefully I'll then get to start stimming. I'll keep you posted. My acupuncturist has gone off for a month! She has given me the details of who I went to last time when she was on holiday, I actually really liked him, maybe more than my current one, I just felt guilty about leaving her for her replacement. So it's not too bad it's just I'd got in a bit of a routine about when I was going and he goes to different places and at different times so that's just a bit of a hassle to work out when and where to go. Right I've waffled for long enough, I'll leave you lovely ladies to your evening.

Take care
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

It's been a bit quiet on here of late.

I hope everyone is well.

Lilyisabel, how did your scan go?  Are you currently stimming?


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs - hello! I've just seen your signature the weeks are flying by. Let us know how your 20 week scan goes I'm thinking of you.

I've been stimming for nearly a week now same as last time I'm a slow grower so I've got to be patient and it's easier this time now I know this. I think ec will be the very end of next week. I'm not feeling as bad as I did last cycle - I'm putting this down to the acupuncture  I'm also trying to keep as calm as possible...

Hope everyone else is ok 
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Yep has def been quiet on here lately. Hope you are all well.

Lily, you don't like acupuncture do you   ? They should use you in their advertising going 'I love it, I love it, I love it'. I have my first acupuncture on Saturday so will report back after whether I'm a fan too.

Bubbs, your pregnancy seems to be going so fast. Ru feeling ok? Are you going to find out what you are having? 

Take care everyone and keep us updated. 

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

I thoguht things had been quiet too.  Hope everyone ok.  Bubbs how is the pregnancy going?  

I have my ivf planning consultation next month on March 19.         but in the meantime lots of   and folic acid!  

x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Jack,
Good luck for next month, although lets  that this month's BDing means you won't need it.
Poor old hubby has been on duty all the time this month as it's our last last chance before ICSI, so I've been even more demanding than normal. Lol.

Today I contacted the white witch who did a fertility spell for us a year ago to recast for IVF. Desperate, moi? Think of me sat in the house chanting and reciting spells with a candle later. It's one night I do hope hubby is late, otherwise he'll think I've lost the plot.

Fx



Jack5259 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thoguht things had been quiet too. Hope everyone ok. Bubbs how is the pregnancy going?
> 
> I have my ivf planning consultation next month on March 19.        but in the meantime lots of  and folic acid!
> 
> x


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, I DR for over two weeks and stimmed for over two weeks.  Slow and steady is not necessarily a bad thing ... good luck.  

Jack, hope the consultation goes well next month.  Really not long now.

Aqua, I remember searching online for a pomegranate pendant for agggggggeessssss as it's a symbol of fertility.  All worth a try in my opinion.  hope you find the acupuncture beneficial.  I found it really relaxing.

Jem, I'm feeling alright apart from itchy stretchmarks which I managed to avoid first time around.  How are you doing?

I have my 20 week scan two weeks tomorrow so I'll let you all know how that goes.  Although DH is not all that bothered I've decided to find out whether we are team blue or pink just so I'm prepared (DS had no name for three weeks!).

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Darls3000

Hi All
Good to read updates from everyone. Lilyisabel sounds like you are feeling ok about it all which is a great place to be. I am stimming too and I am also a slow grower. My issue is low ovarian reserve and so not hopeful to have that many follies but after first scan he said there were around 9 there (three more than last time) but they are not big enough, not mature enough yet so we are seeing how they have hopefully grown in the scan tomorrow. I am nervous as he'll because I have to be honest and say I am feeling very negative about this cycle. I have no hope that it will work despite trying not to get stressed, I just have a feeling that I can't shake. The injections I still find sting and are a little painful but you just suck it up don't you?

Let me know how you get on after your scan. EC if my follies are big enough will be next Tuesday or Wednesday. 

20 weeks already Bubbs, wow where did the time fly?? Excellent news. 
Keep trying au naturel Jack, you never do know. 
Aqua, may your spell work.   send some special thoughts for all of us too whilst you are at it xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi all 

Darls - really hope your appointment went well today and the follies have grown . Nine sounds fantastic and hope that your feeling is completely wrong that it's a negative cycle. You just never know. Let us know how you get on today I'm thinking of you.

Aqua - I do love acupuncture   so much so I've got a hot date with my acupuncturist on valentine's rather than dh   I booked the appointment before I realised what the day was and he's now fully booked. Hope all has gone well today 

Bubbs - very exciting that you'll find out what you're having. I had a little chuckle at d's not being named for three weeks - I was the same my parents didn't name me for three weeks.... 

Jack -   you don't need your march appointment with all the bding you've been doing 

Jem/ ninja - hope you're well

I forgot my jabs yesterday   remembered about two hours after I should have done them luckily. Can't believe I forgot it's not as though I'm concentrating on anything else . Thanks for all the kind words on the slow and steady growth - they made me feel a lot more calm about it. I must admit I put quite a bit of pressure on myself last time with the work trip being very close to tx. It's bliss this time not having a deadline. I have my next scan tomorrow so should have a better idea of ec then.

Right better go peppapig finished and it's bath time
Take care all
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,

How's things?

Darls, how did your scan go the other day? Are you still on track for EC on Tues/Wed. I know it's hard to stay positive (I'm the queen of negative thinking), but we are all   that it works for you.

Lily, how are you doing? What did they say at your last scan?

We had our first appt on Thurs, and I had to start with the Buserelin on Friday. I was so scared before I did my first jab, but it didn't hurt at all, very surprised. I did convince myself it hadn't gone in, and had to get the syringe out of the pen to double check. It did itch for about an hour though. Last night was only about 20 mins. Is that normal, or am I just a bit odd? Had acupuncture yesterday - it was lovely laying there for 25 mins but I wouldn't say I felt any different when I came out. I was hoping for the 'floating on air' feeling lots of you have had. The only thing I was gutted about is that he basically said we have no chance of conceiving naturally with DH's results. He treated DH for 3 months (although his results didn't improve) and was really positive with him, so to hear that if ICSI doesn't work it's all over was pretty gutting. I've always had a bit of hope for a natural BFP in the back of my mind. Both the NHS and private consultant have said there is a chance, however much of a longshot it is. Wish he hadn't said that.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend in this FREEZING cold weather.

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all
Hey lilyisabel, how did the scan go and any date for EC yet?  I really hope it went well, please us date as it seems we are at very similar stages. My scan went well thank god but still smaller than he would like but at least they are growing. They are at 1.3cm and he wants them at 1.7cm. I have around 10 of that size so let's see.  He thinks EC will be on Wednesday for me and has kept me on the drugs till tomorrow when I have another scan. Keep everything crossed for me please    lilyisabel I am thinking of you. 

Aqua if there is one thing that I know it is not to take to heart things that doctors say especially when others have said something more positive. I have a lot of friends who were told in no uncertain terms that they would never have children naturally and they went on to prove the consultants wrong. So I really understand what you mean about hearing the words but you have to catch yourself from letting them get in. 

Have to dash because the house looks like a bull ran through it and I want to sit down and chill out before another manic week at work. 
Xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi 

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend!

Darls - So glad your scan went well and your follies are growing just keep thinking positive growing thoughts I know they'll get there. Am   for you and for the scan tomorrow...Thank you for your kind words. My scan went ok on Friday, except they shut dd's nursery and I had to take her with me. My bf kindly came with me to babysit. Her baby is a result of the clinic's work so it was a bit bizarre for her . I'm going back again tomorrow and they think ec should be Wednesday too. It would be great if it is (and works out better for me with work meetings) but no problems if it's later in the week. Really thinking of you  and  that we make Feb 2012 a fab month!

Aqua - congratulations on your first injection. Go girl!

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, you have a fantastic number of follies.  I was told to expect about ten.  Good luck to you and Lilyisabel for Wednesday!

Aqua, well done on doing your first jab.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi,

Darls and Lily, how did the scans go today? Still on track for ec on wed? Got everything crossed for you both.

My injections were going fine until last night (3rd day), where I had a blonde moment and forgot to take the lid off the syringe. I thought I had to force the injector pen together a bit harder than normal. Doh! Freaked a bit trying to take the pen apart again in case I broke it. 

Another friend told me today she is pregnant, and I was actually genuinely happy, rather than the normal 'happy but sad' I feel when other people tell me. She's had a really tough time with several late miscarriages, so she's very cautious. Hopefully it will all work out for her.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Aqua -   at your blonde moment. That has completely cracked me up and sounds like something I would do. Glad it worked out ok though. I'm really pleased for you for your reaction to the pregnancy news, it's fantastic when you feel like that.

Well at my scan I thought it was going to be the same as last year and I was going to be delayed till Friday, the dr had even given me my last Gonal f instructions. Then she changed her mind and we're going ahead for Wednesday - yippee! So I've got my trigger shot at 11:45pm tonight. I'm quite tired after a busy day so hoping I stay awake. I have set an alarm. 

Darls are you doing your trigger too? Hope all is going well for you. Bubbs - thanks for your message

I've got acupuncture tomorrow so one last hit on egg quality before Wednesday, again I've got too many follies so the quality is likely not to be great and I'm at high risk for OHSS. I'm swaying between excitement and sheer terror.

Take care all
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Lily and Darls.
Just a quickie to wish you both luck for EC.  I  it all goes well!!!!!
Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls - how are you? How did today go?

Thanks for all your messages, even though they reduced the dose I got more eggs than last time 29! So the quality is not going to be great, also dh's sperm sample wasn't good. After all he did with vitamins and no alcohol his count was only 25% of previously and really high abnormalities.  I'm just going to stay   it just takes one...I'm also very high risk of ohss so I'm drinking water like no tomorrow. Back to work tomorrow and Friday then a whole week off 

Hope everyone else is ok 

I'm off to watch yesterday's gypsy wedding that I've not seen yet then master chef - tv heaven!
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Thanks everyone for the kind of message. What a day!  I didn't sleep a wink last night and the EC was fine I think but of the 11 follies they got 6 eggs which is pretty good for me with my low ovarian reserve and as lilyisabel was just saying, it really does only take one so fingers crossed.  DHs sperm sample was good so let's see.  After last time when I got the phone call from he'll I am absolutely dreading tomorrow when the call comes and although I know that's why we went down the ICSI route I am still scared they will say none fertilised. In fact so much so that I have asked them to call my DH rather than me.  You probably all think I am weak and a bit crazy to do that but I honestly think I would just start crying at work if I got another call like that and I can't bear to hear it but DH is strong and is fine with handling things like that. Bt god forbid that's what happens and they will say at least 1 fertilised. 

Lilyisabel did you really say 29 wow that is amazing but we all have our little things to worry about so I know it doesn't mean it's plain sailing for you.  I am only just beginning to have tummy aches now so I guess the drugs have worn off so time to chill out. Jealous of your week off next week. I have a truly manic week but if it gets too much I will just tell work and and take the time away. I have my priorities right!!

Hope everyone else is ok. Much love xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi

I'm so pleased your collection went well and I've got my fingers crossed for you that they are 6 stunners!

I don't think you're crazy about the phone call after getting a similar one to you I know just how awful it is. I don't think I'll sleep that well - this is the first call I'm expecting from the embryologist since that one and I feel quite sick thinking about it. I was so blasé last time!

I did say 29 can't quite believe it myself.  

I'm on my phone so please excuse my typing and message it's not that easy. 

Just think our little embies are growing tonight - we're icsi too...

Take care
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Hi All

I have just poked my nose in very quickly to say hi so hello . I will be back very soon for a *proper* catch up as it looks like there has been loads of post recently on this thread. I have just got home after being out since 8am so am heading immanently up the wooden hill as very tired and have a 10 hour 'on my feet' shift tomorrow.

I have just read back 2 posts. Congrats to Darls and Lily on EC!!! Wow i have missed out on lots. Thinking of you both tomorrow.Will be back to catch up on everyone else's news soon.

Lots of calmness being sent your way for the call's tomorrow. Only needs one.... you are right Darl's 

xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Lily and Darls, 
Hope you managed to get a bit of sleep last night.     a good amount survived the night!
I spent the whole of yesterday surgically attached to my phone, checking this thread to see how you both got on.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck Darls and Lilyisabel.  I'm feeling very postive about things for you both this morning.  I just know that there is going to be a flurry of good news on here this year.


----------



## Jack5259

Good luckDarls and Lilly


----------



## lilyisabel

Thanks for all the messages  I'm liking your positive vibes bubbs!

I actually slept ok last night - except for all the trips to the bathroom . The call came through at about 9:30 18 had been suitable for injection of which 12 have fertilised properly. I'm pretty happy with this. So the wait begins again...

Darls - hope your call was ok 

Jem - I hope you're not too tired after your ten hour day

Jack - hello how are you doing at the moment?

Aqua - are you still feeling ok? When's your next acupuncture  

Ninja - hello if you're reading


----------



## Darls3000

Hi everyone and thank you SO much for your very kind thoughts for a lily and I. I didn't sleep much because I was reliving what happened in October and when the call did come it was really good news. They injected 4 as the other 2 were not mature enough and 3 fertilised and the embryologist said they were doing very well. He actually said he was happy with what he saw.  I wanted to scream in the office when DH rang me with the news. So now we see what happens over night and they say that Saturday I should be able to get them or it put back in. I am still nervous but it is such an achievement to have got this far so I am enjoying it.

Excellent news for you too Lily, amazing the number you had fertilised. In my wildest dreams I could never hope for numbers like that so I am praying they stay healthy and strong and the cells keep splitting nicely. 
    My fingers actually ache from keeping them crossed all the time. 

How are the rest of the ladies doing. Would love to hear your news too xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Im ok thanks Lilly, hoping there is good news on its way for you and Darls.  Im actually feeling quite positive at the moment.


----------



## Jem1978

to Lily and Darls. Fantastic news!!! 

I'm keeping short and sweet as i am suffering in pain but not complaining . 

Thanks for asking Lily-Work is painful due to back issue's and nursing isn't the best job when you are pregnant with a dodgy back . I think i am going to have to go off early at this rate. I have been referred to physio and hope it will help a bit but it's a 6 week wait.

Jack, Glad to hear you are all positive, keep that feeling rolling .

Aqua, Wow! You have started injecting too. Where have i been!! Hope all is going good guns now and it's less daunting.

Bubbs, How did your 20w scan go? Are you going to spill the beans on which team ? 

Hello Ninja and anyone else

So good to hear progress on here. All steps in the right direction. Lots of   

x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone.

Lily and Darls. How exciting. Sending lot of  your way!

Jem, good to hear from you - sorry you are suffering with your back. Hope the physio does you lots of good.

Nothing happening here much, just taking the Burserelin waiting for AF. Typically it seems to have disappeared when I want it to hurry up. Grrrr. Got two lots of friends staying for the weekend with their two kids each (one's only 3 months old), so trying to think of ways to avoid drinking that won't get them suspicious. One of them is super tactless and bound to make some comment.

Got acupuncture tomorrow. Hopefully he can avoid putting his foot in his mouth this week. 

Off out with the girls for Thai tonight  .

Keep us updated!!!!

Take care.
Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Come on Darls and Lilyisabel's embies!

Aqua, hope AF shows soon.  Hope you have a good time with your friends and manage toget away with not drinking.

Jem, my scan is next Thursday and I'll probably be going public as long as beanie behaves and the sonographer can be sure.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello - I'm on my phone so please excuse the shortness of this.

Darls - hope your day has gone well - I've been thinking of you.    that the three musketeers are still going strong and you pick them up tomorrow.

Jem - ouch your back sounds awful, take it easy. Can they not bring your physio appointment forward? When is your 20 week scan?

Bubbs - thanks for all the positivity. I'll be glued to here on Thursday to see if you are team blue or pink

Jack - so pleased you are feeling cheery. It's nearly the end of Feb and things will be kicking off for you.

Aqua - hope you have a lovely night tonight. Thai is my fave I'm pretty jealous 

Phone call was great this morning all 12 still going strong and she said they are good quality - we never heard that last time (but that could be different people's styles). So they'll get me in tomorrow if there's two clear front runners if a group are progressing it'll be Monday. I still feel really sick waiting for the phone call I know we are so lucky having the numbers that we've got but I'm still expecting it all to go wrong and get another call that just ends it all. This is definitely the worst bit. 

I'm having a nice Friday night though and enjoying the thought that I'm off work for a week now.
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Lilyisabel - excellent news. Totally agree that this waiting for phone calls and verdicts is shocking. My heart is in my mouth all the time but you are doing so well and I feel very positive about this outcome. Just think, you will be PUPO in a couple of days time  
Jack it's good to hear you are feeling positive. Hang on to this feeling for the times when you feel less good and remember that it's swings and roundabouts. That is what I tell myself anyway on those dark days where I lose faith.  
Bubbs and Jem so pleased to hear that your prey an ides are going well but sad about the backache. What a nightmare for you. Hope you can finish work earlier though although it is still only month 4  or something isn't it? Enjoy your scan Bubbs. How amazing and well earned. 
Aqua are the drugs still being bearable? I just found them stingy especially the gonal f this time. Last time that was fine. 

I had a great day today. They called and all 3 are grade 2 and doing very well he said but 2 are slightly ahead Mao I am in tomorrow morning to get them Back in and we will leave the third one to see what it does and maybe if it gets to blast freeze it but let's see what happens overnight. I am so excited and scared in equal measure and genuinely never though we would even get to this stage. Long way to go still but it is all going in the right direction. It was so weird when the embryologist was having the conversation with me about how many to put back!!! I just said triplets was not an option but I could certainly live with twins though ideally I would have one so he has advised two going back and we see.     Is all I am going to do. 

Thanks ladies and I bid you good evening. I am feet up tomorrow afternoon after the procedure and pray nothing stops it going ahead. X


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls I'm so so pleased for you what great news.   for your embies tonight and just think you'll be pupo tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and your transfer tomorrow 

L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Morning everyone.

Darls, good luck for today.      everything goes well for you!

Lily, hoping they are all still going strong on Monday and you have the pick of the bunch .

What does pupo stand for?

Darls, the drugs are fine so far, thanks for asking. Haven't had any side effects yet, but I haven't moved onto the 'hard stuff', so I've got time for it get worse.  

Off to get ready for acupuncture.

Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, hope it all goes well today.

Aqua, PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise.  Hope you find the acupuncture more beneficial today. I find that it seems to have a cumulative effect.

Jem, so sorry about the back pain.  Have you thought about trying pregnancy pilates? I have a DVD of 5 x 10 minute exercises which I find quite good but I only have minor twinges.  Have work made any concessions for your condition ... they have to do a risk assessment for you, don't they?

Lilyisabel, hoping your embies are going strong.


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all
It went well this morning. The eggs had done so well over night and the embryologist said they were textbook and just as he would have wanted to see them so he was very happy.   They persuaded me to have three embies put back because of my age and the risk factor for twins is less than 5% so we were happy to proceed and give myself the best fighting chance possible.    I rested afterwards for about 15 mins and have taken it easy since but I have got some very mild cramping. Is that normal do you think after the transfer. I guess I have had a catheter up there?? Am feeling worried and stupidly googled it and didn't quite get a straight answer. Also, some sites saying you can go for a much needed wee till an hour after and yet my doctor said I could go and I only did a small wee but again, those bloody sites have panicked me.  Any thoughts girls?  Jem or Bubbs did you have mild cramping after ET?  Very excited but very scared. This journey is one of numerous hurdles to overcome. Wow!! Love to everyone else, will write more but going upstairs to lie down and read my crappy Harlan Corben novel x

PS lily do let us know if you are going ahead today or waiting till Monday.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Darls 
I presume this is the IVF, all the very best and I, hoping it works!  You must be a nervous wreck!  I got cramping after my IUIs.  Have you taken any time off work?  Also, did you get sedated when you had your eggs removed or did you have a general anaesthetic?  We hvae our planning appt coming up for IVF and I am full of questions, and nerves!  
Good luck Darls, look after yourself and take it easy,


----------



## Darls3000

Hi Jacks
Yes this was from my ICSI and the egg transfer was without any anaesthetic but it didn't hurt at all. If anything more comfortable than a smear test which is what she compare it to. The cramping is very mild but the 2WW won't be fun I can tell. I am back at work on Monday and I asked them about ti and they were very much of the mindset that I shouldn't just do nothing but no exercise, lifting toddlers or sex. Gently does it and that's what I will be doing. Have booked two days off next week so taking it easier for sure. 

Write down any questions you have about your possible IVF and perhaps ask if they think ICSI may be a better option for you.  And very best of luck with it and pray you don't need to go down that route.   x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Darls, forgive me for my ignorance but how do they do ICSI and what is the difference between that and IVF, do you know?  This will be one of my questions!  Good luck to you,


----------



## Jem1978

Darls, I'm so pleased it all went well. What a great position to be in with 3 in the running .  I did get a few mild cramps/period style pain so really there is nothing to worry about. It's just where as you say the catheter has been passed through your cervix. As for weeing, i wee-ed too my hearts content and drove myself home after ET (DH doesn't drive). I know it's hard not too worry but do try and trust your own mind. The book sounds like a great idea. Distraction therapy is the best option. I felt very drained the day after ET, mostly emotional I think as i had a break down on the theatre table the day of transfer when i found out there was only one embie left.

Jack, I don't know much about ICSI but in a nut shell it's where they inject a single sperm into each egg. Had this 1 embie not have taken i would have been doing ICSI as i had a low fertilisation rate due to egg problem. In IVF they just pop the best sperm with the eggs in a petri dish and let the sperm do their work.

Lily,I guess you are back in for ET on Mon? Amazing news on the 12 progressing. How's your (cross?) stitching going ? I have only just seen GP for referral so the wait here is 6w so not able to queue jump, no staff perks being a nurse. The scan was OK. Bertie Baby was not very awake or cooperative and the sonographer seemed like she just wanted to go home . All healthy though as far as she could see.

Bubbs,  on the date. I am terrible with dates at the mo. I thought i had missed pancake day too earlier !!! Thanks for the Pilate's idea. I am still trying to find a local class that will take me (preg women) that is a day i don't work. I saw a physio and did Pilate's weekly up until IVF which helped my back hugely but stopped for treatment and early pregnancy as was too scared and didn't want to blame that should anything go wrong. As for DVD idea, i am afraid i have i one for pregnancy already but have a mental block about using it. The last time I used it I started to miscarry whilst doing the routine and it brings back too many horrible memories- stoopid i know but i can't get over blaming that and a few other things i did like a late night the night before. 

Aqua, I hope the acupuncture went well today.

xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls - so pleased today went well for you. 3 textbook ones is amazing! I hope dh is looking after you well. I'm not the best person to ask but I also went to the loo straight after which the clinic encouraged... Hope your enjoying your book - I've just finished The help (bit late I know and  I've not seen the film) it was amazing one I couldn't put down wish i'd saved it for this coming week . Which days are you taking off?

Jem - so glad the scan went well but when you hear stories like that you wonder why some people go I to jobs like sonographer. With dd we had a lovely private scan but the nhs ones were as you described  the main thing though is baby Bertie is good  cross stitch going well dd loves it and I've done about ten letters!

Aqua - hope your acupuncture is more inspiring this week.

Bubbs - thanks for all your   vibes

Jack - I would def go to your appointment armed with a long list of questions 

I've had a good day. The phone call this morning was to tell me that eight are grade 1/2's! And the other four are still hanging in there and are grade 2/3. He then said so you'll be coming in Monday to have your 1 transferred. I did at this point say well no we're having two transferred this was agreed with the director of the clinic due to my age and history. He was then adamant I was getting one. I'm really scared I don't want them (if we do get more than one) to go in the freezer and not make the thaw. We're going to have to argue our case on Monday (if we have any to argue over....) and I am talking about two I'm not going octomom here! Apart from that minor hiccup it's been absolutely lovely we've been to soft play and then out for tea with friends.

Take care all and rest easy darls
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Hey lilyisabel, your eggs are doing so well, well done and carry on taking it easy. Can't wait to hear how it all goes for you on Monday. I would definitely discuss with them how many eggs you want and not be convinced till they give you a really valid reason why they are so opposed to putting two back not may be because they are grade 1/2 but that still seems a tad odd. Stand your ground, it's your body.  At CRM today, they spent a long time talking to me about my choices and they had called my specialist and made their decision based on my previous history, low ovation reserve and age and then they still left it to me to decide which I liked. I would have gone for two but hearing that the twin odds were as low as 5% I thought it was certainly a risk I could take. Hell, I just want to be pregnant and have a healthy child (or two).  
I am taking weds and Friday off which is great and I have acupuncture on Tuesday night. 

Thanks for your message Jem, that really helped me relax. I am feeling bloated but the pains seem to have subsided a little. I MUST stop googling though it is so negative and all it is doing is feeding my doubts. 

I can't believe your bored Sonographer, how rude. To spoil a precious moment like that. Maybe next time you can try requesting someone else or asking for appointment earlier in the day? I had all my scans privately so didn't experience that thankfully. Not on at all.  

Jack, the reason we went for ICSI rather than IVF was that last time when I got 6 eggs and DHs sperm came back as ridiculously good quality but then overnight they sperm didn't bind with the egg. Apparently this is extremely rare and very unlucky so to bypass that they said we should do ICSI this time. It's £3k more expensive. So far we have spent £15k so god willing something very good happens in two weeks  

Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Darls, congrats on having your embies on board. Let's   they stay happy and healthy in there.
I hope you are feeling ok today. 
I love Harlan Coben. I think I've read all his books. I also love Michael Connelly. I watched The Lincoln Lawyer on SKY the other day, and thought it was great. Matthew McConaughey helps, cor,  .

Lily, How are you feeling about tomorrow? That's a fab number of good quality embies.

Jem, glad Bertie is healthy, but sorry that the sonographer was such a c*w. It's horrible her putting a downer on such a special time. Apologies if I missed it or I'm being blonde, but did you find out the sex?

Bubbs, are you excited about the scan on Thurs?

Jem, we have to have ICSI as hubbys sperm has virtually no motility. From what I gather it is mainly used when male fertility is a factor, as it takes away the sperm having to do any work, as it's injected into the egg. Ask loads of questions. I'm sure the nurse at our clinic thought I was a stalker for a while because I emailed her so much with 'just another question'.

Acupuncture was ok yesterday. He actually put some needles in my shoulders as I was so tense, but I think that was the idea of 8 people (4 adults and 4 kids) coming to stay for the weekend. I said my period was late (well technically it's not, but I normally have 4 days of shows before day 1, and those are late). He said 'well you shouldn't have that messing around before your period, and hopefully acupuncture will sort that out. You could be pregnant, but I doubt it'. Well thanks! Today I have had a bit of the 'messing around' so hopefully it will be close. I just want to get on with the next bit of the process now. Although another bit of me wants to put it off, and off, and off  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck today, Lilyisabel!

Jack, my clinic decided on the day to do ICSI as DH's sample showed higher than average abnormalities. Up until that point, all of his other SA's had been within the accepted thresholds so my clinic were planning IVF. For us, ICSI was £1,000 more than IVF and this was just a small drop in the ocean given what we spent to even get to that point.

Aqua, hope the acupuncture helps. I was told that your period should just start each month [i.e. no spotting leading up to it] by my acupuncturist, too. I'm very excited about my scan [and a bit nervous].

Jem, sorry about the bad memories you associate with your pilates DVD. Such a horrible thing to go through so totally understandable. I hope you get a physio appointment through soon.

Darls, hope you are doing ok.

If I've missed anyone else, hope you're well.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Just a quick one et went really well this morning - I have little and large(the embryologist called them this) on board. One is more advanced than the one I had put back last time and little is about the same. So we're feeling pretty positive - especially pleased one is better than last time.

I didn't sleep very well last night had really bad dreams about disastrous ets so I'm going to have a nap now.

Hope you are all well 
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

That's fab news lily.
Well done. 
Hope u manage to get some rest.
Fx


----------



## Jack5259

On to the two week wait then Lilly, good luck!


----------



## Darls3000

Well done Lily that sounds really promising and all you ever want to hear is that this time is even better than last isn't it?  Take it easy now and hope you don't ache too much. 
Had a busy old day today on a shoot from 8 this morning but heading home now in a cab and will be keeping feet up as much as possible. Feel and look do bloated it's embarrassing. Is that the cyclogest? 
X


----------



## lilyisabel

Thanks for all your messages. It is all you want to hear that it's better than last time really offers some hope.

Darls it sounds as though you've had a manic day today hope you manage to rest tonight.. The cyclogest is causing all those nasty effects it really does awful things to my insides too  I'm now lying on the sofa and don't intend to move much  

L x


----------



## Jem1978

Lily, I was thinking of you all day yesterday and wishing you luck in my head. So pleased it all went well. Take it easy. What do you have planned for 2ww?

Darls, hope you rested up after a busy day. I think you can blame cyclogest- it gave me a manner of nasty gut side effects 

Have a good day to all.


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done on being PUPO, Lilyisabel!


----------



## lilyisabel

How did the scan go today bubbs? Was thinking of you. I think it's a   am I right?

Aqua - how was your scan? Are you onto the stimming now?

Darls - how are you doing? Hope you're not going too  

I'm ok - ended up having to go into work today and will do tomorrow as one of my projects has blown up - typical. I feel a bit achy 'down below' am hoping this is not a bad sign. I'm trying not to think about it but it's very hard. I went to bill granger's new restaurant yesterday for lunch with a friend that was lovely  right off to make tea then it's master chef and gypsy wedding from last night for me.

Take care all
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, the scan was fine except for a low-lying placenta which they want to monitor so it's another scan for me at 32 weeks and at that point, they'll decide if I'll have to have a c-section, I guess.  We are expecting a girl!  We would have been pleased either way, of course.  Try to take it easy even if you are at work.

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing okay  .


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,

Bubbs, congratulations! You must be so excited. Are you off shopping now you know the sex? I had a low lying placenta with DS and it all worked out fine and I had a natural birth.

Lily, I'm glad you had a good time at lunch yesterday. Don't work too hard. I was supposed to have today off but so busy I had to cancel it.

I went to see Ghost at the theatre last night and it was amazing. I hadn't really heard anything about it and had no expectations, but wow. I would recommend all of you go to see it.

I had the clinic tonight and I go onto Menopur tomorrow. She will ring me in the day tomorrow to tell me the dose. They are talking about ec on 08Mar. Argh this is all very real now isn't it? I have been feeling very negative this week, but I don't know if that's me, or the hormones?

Jem, how's your back?

Darls, how are you doing?

Jack, how are you feeling?

Hi to anyone else I've missed. 

Love Fx


----------



## Jem1978

Bubbs, Great news on the scan . You'll get another check at 32weeks just to be sure it's pink to buy by which point I'm sure your placenta will have lifted to the best position.

Lily, I like Bill Granger's recipes and didn't know he had restaurants, so shall keep my eyes peeled. 

Aqua, I think it's normal to feel a bit negative at times. My boss who does life coaching and hypnotherapy tells me it's good to have balanced thoughts- it's for self protection. You are due a positive week next week, promise. I don't think those awful DR drugs help at all. I know i felt better once stimming. Thanks for asking re back. *Touches wood* It has been better this week, not painfree but not in agony either. I have banned myself from Vacuuming and changing the beds  

Darls' Hope you are doing OK

Hello Jack.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

bubbs, many congratulations on your little girl on her way,   

Hi Jem hope you ok. 

Lily take it easy, fingers crossed for you.  

Nothing much to report, apart from waiting for the decorators to arrive,


----------



## Darls3000

Hi everyone
Great to hear regular updates from everyone. 
Bubbs - Congratulations on your baby girl discovery! Fab but expensive news. I speak from first hand experience!! You will never come home from a shop empty handed again   low lying placenta seems to be more common these days and the friends I have had who have suffered all had successful natural births in the end though they were more monitored through the pregnancy which is never a bad thing is it?
lily - hope you're feeling OK being back at work. I personally think it has help my first week of the 2WW being in the office otherwise I would go   having said that, I am still googling way too much and looking for non existent symptoms. I haven't got any that I can notice beyond a bloody great big zit on my chin which alarms me that AF is coming but I pray it is just that the hormones I am taking night and day are causing the breakout. The Cyclogest is playing havoc with my tummy too. How long do you stay lying down after you insert  . In the mornings, I only stay 5 mins. 
I am trying my hardest not to panic with any little cramping feeling but to be honest, I just can't tell what is happening. I had acupuncture the other night the day before the embies were supposed to implant as it is supposed to help and I am eating pineapple everyday and drinking so much water but that's it really. Nothing else but to wait. 
Jem -glad the back is staying strong for you, long may it continue. 
Aqua - best of luck on the Menopur. You are well on truly on the road now. I bet your fridge looks like Boots! 
Jack - love that you have the decorators in, that made me laugh  a bit of light relief is what we all need  
Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi all,

Bubbs - congratulations on your baby girl, I second what darls said you will never leave a shop empty handed again. Fingers crossed the placenta moves for you but the extra monitoring is a positive.

Jem -   your back is still feeling ok. We like bill's recipes too and have at least one a week. His restaurant is in notting hill and as you can imagine it's pretty laid back, they didn't even mind when we were hanging around after the meal at the table just drinking tap water while my friend fed her baby. They were full too so they could have hurried us out. My mum is coming down for the day in a couple of weeks so may take her there.

Darls - you sound as though you are handling the 2ww brilliantly. I don't know if my body normally makes as many noises as it's currently doing and I just don't notice or it's the dratted cyclogest. I lay down for at least 20 minutes after taking it in the morning. I'm waking up that bit earlier doing it then resting - the things we have to do. Fingers crossed for both of us.

Aqua - how are you getting on stimming? Ghost sounds great, my brother's been down and him and my sil went to the theatre on Thursday, I've not been since dd must go soon.

Jack - hope the decorators haven't appeared there's always hope. We now realise what a miracle my dd is, you hear the stories of the miracle natural after ivf child I just think we had ours first.

I'm going slowly mad, going into work has helped pass the time and I'd have been stressing. I've got a busy first half of the week with a massive presentation to senior management on wednesday  I'm pretty nervous (I've got acupuncture tues night so hopefully that will calm me) OTd should be Wednesday but I just can't face it so I'm delaying till Thursday. I'm also swapping my days off this week for next so I can either have the time to be upset and work out next steps or celebrate and start a whole new set of worries...

I feel very similar to last time, I'm trying hard not to compare but I do. I felt very sick yesterday evening but that could just have been the rather large slice of cake I had, I'm not great with too much sweet stuff. I have all sorts of gurgling noises going on similar to those of af and I still have familiar pre af type pains. My boobs were really painful yesterday but appear fine today. Ahhhhh I'm totally obsessing and it's driving me crazy. 

Right better go have a three year old's birthday party to go to this morning. Have lovely weekends all 
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all, 

Hope everyone ok, just been on to ******** and lost the will to live and am going tocome off it, there is a discussion thread at thre moment about how wonderful it is to be a mum.   

I dont have intentions to committ murder today, yesterday I found out I would not be getting a pay cut and I have a new role as team leader, with basically more work todo but at least not a pay cut,  still no decorators yet.  Am due tomorrow, ....I and we all know there is always hope, but then once the decorators kick the door down, we wonder what is the point of hoping, or I do sometimes anyway if Im having a negative.  I put off babysitting tonight as Im too pooped.  I put them off Monday to give them time but still feel bad.  
Hope you all have a good weekend,


----------



## Darls3000

Jack I have just realised what you meant about the decorators. That is not an expression I have ever heard so I took it literally! Like a daft thing...so sorry if you thought I was being glib . Hope they don't make an appearance. You never do know.  
X


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Everyone,
What a beautiful weekend.

Jack, I'd never heard that expression either. Hope AF is staying away for you  . I've deleted many people on ******** as I can't face the daily updates.

Lily and Darls, how are you getting on? Still going mad? Let's hope there's lots of celebrations on here this week.
Lily, good luck with the presentation. 
Darls, I spoke to the acupuncturist about the zit thing, as I heard that same panic from other people too, and he said that you'd get that anyway because of all the hormones (progesterone I think he said), so I'm keeping everything  crossed.

I nearly had a heart attack on Friday with the post about our fridge resembling Boots as they hadn't told us to keep the Menopur in the fridge. I tried to call DH to check he hadn't heard it should be in the fridge either, and then tried calling the clinic and I couldn't get through. Ending up having to email the nurse who luckily replied straight away and said these ones don't need to be in the fridge (some do). Phew. Thought I'd just perished £100's worth of drugs.

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi Aqua
We were told to keep everything but cetrotide in the fridge so my Menopur instructions said fridge but maybe you have a different make. And it was the same for the gonal f. The thinking is that once they are opened it's best in the fridge so maybe consider putting them in once you start on your phial of Menopur or maybe not?  who knows. But sorry I gave you a mini heart attack, not like we don't have enough sh*t to worry about at the moment. 

I have had a lovely weekend with the family but today have had what feels very like AF symptoms and it made me so upset. That sort of dragging feeling down below, you know the one??  Anyway, I decide to just lie down whilst DD had her nap and I passed out for an hour which took my mind off feeling desperate. 

I have decided that when I start feeling like this again later or tomorrow or the next day till OTD then I just have to accept that I have done everything I can possibly do and if it doesn't work this time then that is something DH and I will face when it happens.  I have eaten well, not drank wine, cut down on carbs and overloaded on greens and fruits, not been stressed, taken it more easily etc etc.  Nothing more from me could have been done and that makes me feel a little, tiny bit better.  

How are you coping Lily? Better than me I suspect. Good luck with your public speaking. I hear your pain but know that it will be ok?

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

Hope all ok, the AF still has not arrived yet.  And Im not feeling as   yet anyway!

Spent yesterday in A&E waiting for my finger to be stitched up after trying to catch a wine glass before it smashed, it did, and I ended up putting my finger through glass, but lucki;ly the glass was empty as it then would have meant licking the floor!    No glass in it, but they think I have damaged some nerve endings as I cannot feel anything in the tip but they said it may come back, cannot write very well as its my writing hand but can type messages to you all ok at least! 

I think I may have got my expression wrong tgen if several of you have not heard it.  Im not great with expressions and usually do get them wrong.


----------



## Darls3000

Oh poor you Jack but I love that you sprang into action like that to rescue a glass of wine. Nothing less   . 

The only expression I have heard was that the painters were in or the painters were coming. That's as close but again, who blooming knows??
Back at work today and the odd feeling of AF pain but not as much as yesterday and today I was so bloated it took 5 outfit changes to find something for work that didn't make me look the size of a house. There is a terrible irony that when trying for a baby you take so many drugs that bloat you so you look pregnant. 

Anyway, according to my normal cycle, today AF was due but obviously my cycle has been manipulated but I think I will test on Thursday. I am expected to do it rather than go in for beta test. I guess they don't do that at CRM. What's your plan Lily. Can't believe this week is here I feel physically sick with dread at the thought of doing it. Stay strong, stay strong     

Hi to everyone else. No more accidents please x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Oh Jack, poor you. How are you feeling now? Is it still throbbing? I can feel your pain as I sliced my finger the other week on a tin lid of Heinz tomato soup. It hadn't come with a health warning . At least you'd drank the wine first...hopefully that numbed the pain a bit .

Darls, sorry to hear you are feeling sick with the stress of it all, I'm guessing that's normal. My acupuncturist said they conducted a study last year with 1000 IVF people in the 2ww and asked them to guess whether it had worked or not, and all of their symptoms, and the conclusion was there was no way of telling before testing day. Not that probably helps one way or the other. It's natural to symptom spot in every 2ww I think. I used to google so much and gave up in the end. 

I will be     for yours and Lily's results this week.

I double checked the instructions with my drugs and they don't need to be in the fridge. Phew.

Did anyone else NEED sugar on Menopur, or am I just being a big fat bloater? Please tell me it's the drugs. 

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Thanks Aqua. 
Just a quickie. I don't have a sweet tooth at all.  I have about three chocolate bars a year. But whilst taking the IVF drugs I ate chocolate most nights and I put it down to me cutting back on carbs (sugars) but maybe it was that dastardly Menopur. So yes, I craved it like a demon!! X


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening!

Ouch jack that must have hurt - I really do admire your dedication to the cause of wine though and glad there was not a drop to spill  

Aqua yep I was on gonal f not menopur but I really think it should have been renamed gonal fat. My appetite for anything but chocolate in particular is huge. It's now nearly two weeks since I've stopped the injections and it's still not gone. If it hasn't worked this time I'm taking a break joining weight watchers and a gym I'm fed up of my baby belly (but feel very lucky to have one for the reason I do)

Darls - I'm going just as crazy as you, over the weekend and the majority of today I've felt nothing (except been pretty windy which is ) just about home time today I really felt as though af was coming with the low down constant ache, I even went and bought tests from boots to test tomorrow to get it over with, however now I feel fine and I'm thinking I will hold off. I'm like you and have to test myself, much prefer that to waiting for a phone call. I was told to test Wednesday but due to this presentation I decided to wait till Thursday and the clinic said that's fine.  Dd was sick all Saturday night so between us we got about three hours sleep yesterday we were like zombies and very tired that certainly stopped the symptom spotting  as for clothes there's very little I can wear and tights are uncomfortable, today I wore hold ups and had an awful walk through town where one of them was insisting on being a fall down rather than a hold up. Nora batty had nothing on me.

Jem, bubbs hope you are doing ok and the week is going quicker for you than it is for me

Ninja - hello if you're reading 

L x


----------



## Darls3000

Will keep it brief. 
AF just came. I am only 9dpt 
I am beyond devastated.
I knew the feelings but it is still horrendous that I didn't even get to test. I thought the drugs were supposed to hold it off till 14 days. 
Anyway, may be a bit quiet for a bit.


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls - I am so so sorry to read your message     take all the time you need. I'm really hoping that this isn't af and is a breakthrough bleed  you know we are here for you if you need us. Take care of yourself L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Darls, I am so, so, so sorry. Sending you lots of  .
We are here if you need us.
Lots of love Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Darls, sorry. Again words cannot console this awful misery, I dont know what to say again apart from we are all here.


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello all, can I please join you here? 
Firstly - Darls I just read back over your last few posts and I am so very sorry for your loss. I really, really hope that it isn't AF after all.  My fingers are all crossed for you.

AFM I just had my first consult at Lister yesterday and am going to start my Nafarelin on Monday. I am in a bit of disbelief that things are moving so quickly now.  I am also feeling a little guilty for being so distracted with this and allowing it to take time away from my DD.  When we were trying first time I really thought that if I could just have one baby I'd be content but now all I want is to give DD a little brother or sister !

Anyway, good luck to everyone else with their treatment.  Any advice for a newbie would be much appreciated!

Xxxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Mumpsy,
I'm afraid I don't have any advice as I'm a relative newbie to the treatment. I'm only 2.5 weeks into this process myself, but this board is fab for keeping you sane. The girls are great.

I'm at a Lister satellite clinic, but will have egg collection and transfer (hopefully) at Lister. I'm provisionally due to go there next Thurs, 08th for egg collection, depending on how things are growing. 

I completely understand what you are saying. I thought I didn't mind DS being an only child, but probably because I just assumed we'd have 2, and hadn't thought about it much, but some days it seems all consuming. 

Good luck with everything.
Fx


----------



## Jem1978

Darls,    but the girls maybe right about the breakthrough bleed. I hope it has stopped and it's just your body playing horrid tricks on you. Take care hun.

Lily, I was just thinking before coming on here to post what you said about the time frame thing. Remembering back to the 2ww, I don't think 2 weeks can ever feel longer than than that did. Hang on in there and i will be thinking of you tomorrow (in case you can't wait) and Thursday  .

Jack, Ouch!! how's the finger? Lot's of stitches? (sorry it's the nurse in me ) Until your swelling and bruising resolves you are unlikely to feel anything normally- usually between 2-6weeks depending on severity of the cut/injury. Otherwise hope you are well.

Aqua, I don't know which drug to blame but i definitely was hungry and put weight on because of it. How's it all going other than sugar cravings?

Welcome Mumpsy, of course you are welcome to join in here . This rollercoster will make you feel every emotion under the sun, so go with hun as they all pass and change to another feeling before you know it. Your DD will be fine though, so really no need to feel the guilt but that's just what us mum's do isn't it!


----------



## Darls3000

Welcome Mumpsy, nice to have you here although what I really mean is shame that you have to be here if you know what I mean. It's weird how the journey through IVF suddens is knocking at your door after you talk and talk about it and then suddenly it's time. Best of luck with it and hopefully you will be lucky first time.  Thanks also for your sweet words.  Thanks all of you for your amazing support. 
It has been without a doubt the worst 24 hours I have had ever. I haven't been to sleep yet because I just wasn't able to stop crying last night so ended up sat downstairs watching Tv, reading and online.  AF came hard and came early and my consultant says that it most likely happened because the quality of my eggs, as they are not youthful eggs, just wasn't chromosomaly good and they didn't make it. The period came when it did because he said you count 14 days from collection and not from transfer which I had forgotten so my period technically came only one day early. 

I had so many things at work today that I couldn't miss so it was very hard to speak when I just wanted to weep and in fact I didn't quite succeed. Oh well, sometimes I am so sick of always being strong. 

I think what hurts the most is that I don't see how I can ever give myself a better chance but the consultant reckons that some months you simply get a better quality of egg than others and although they were 8 cell and great quality going in, they can't determine the morphology. 

I want to go and hide and lick my wounds for a while. I am thinking of you Lily and really praying that you get a BFP. We could do with some positive news around here, it's been a while. 

Hope everyone else is staying sane and keeping their pecker up on this very, very tough journey xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls again I'm so sorry this journey is a nightmare  you sound as though you've been wonderfully strong today with work. Hope the rest of the week gives you a bit more time to you.   I've been thinking of you all day.

Mumpsy - hello welcome aboard the roller coaster. I hope all goes well for you. I can completely understand where you are coming from as ivf does become all consuming and I do wonder if it's to the detriment of dd.

Jem - hello I think I will hang on till Thursday. So looking forward to getting tomorrow out of the way. 

Jack, bubbs, aqua - evening!

I'm going from thinking it may just have worked to absolutely convinced it's failed, I'm changing my mind on an hourly basis. At the moment I'm feeling more negative. I've had a tiny bit of spotting (brown - sorry tmi ) tonight and along side the af type pains am feeling pretty  . However today I felt fine and was thinking I might just have done it. It's driving me 

Take care all
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Lily, spotting sounds very positive I think. That was how I knew I was pregnant with Dd. Everything crossed for you this week. Xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Darls, roll on the weekend so you can take some time for yourself.  Lily good luck for tomorrow.   I will be thinking about you.     Spotting does sound positive especially if it is brown as apparently that means it's old blood.


Aqua I'll be very interested to hear how you find Lister next week, we might cross paths the following week as I'll be in for a scan I think.


Jem -  you're probably right about DD, she actually has bigger things to worry about right now as we got a puppy at the weekend (I know...what were we thinking?!).  She is having a bit of trouble adjusting to having the pup in the house and seems a bit jealous.  Guess it's a good thing that I am at my most emotionally stable when I'm busy!!



I just ordered my nafarelin from central homecare so that I have it to start sniffing on Monday.  No going back now....


Mumps x


----------



## lilyisabel

Bfn for me. I'll write more later when I feel a bit more human 

L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Lily,
I'm sorry. Sending you lots of  love and .
We are here when you need us.
Love fx


----------



## Darls3000

Oh Lily, I am so so sorry to read this. I was convinced it was going to happen. I know how you feel and all I can say is that 2 days on from where you are now, you will feel a bit better and stronger but just take it easy and allow the tears. I feel for you and know that we are all here with hugs and love xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, Lily, I'm so sorry about the news  .  I had so hoped that this year would be the year of the BFPs for all the heroic ladies I've met going through infertility/subfertility.  It's a horrible, horrible thing and in a sense secondary is even worse as we don't get as much sympathy.  Unless, you've been there you just don't know.  I am sending you my thoughts and best wishes.  And all the support you need.


----------



## Mumpsy

Lily, really, really sorry.   Thinking about you today. 


Mumps xxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Thanks after a good cry this morning I'm slowly starting to feel better. The clinic's phones have gone down so I can't arrange a follow up. We'll get the two frosties out as soon as possible but as there are less than last time and not as good quality I'm just doing this to use them up and realise they prob won't even get to transfer. 

However I've completely had enough of still having the baby bump nearly three years on, now with added gonal fatness on top, so today I've enquired about joining weight watchers at work and will go along next week to the meeting. I'm also going to go to my friends new gym with her this weekend and may join. I've been trying to wear smart clothes this week and couldn't fit into anything I just feel so bleurgh I think getting back to myself before doing another fresh (and probably final) cycle will do me wonders. We're a bit anal about school year age gaps as if this had worked it would have been old for the school year we can delay the next cycle and there still wouldn't be a further year between dd and another (does that make sense?)

My closest nct friend (who's one of the few that know but I'd been avoiding telling her exactly when OTD was as I wanted to surprise her with the good news ) we'd arranged earlier in the week that they would come for tea tomorrow. One of our group had a baby on sat (ivf) and has invited the girls who are off work, they think I'm working, round tomorrow. The invitation has now been extended to me but I just can't face it there'd be three with their second, one very pregnant and me. I feel a bit   saying no to my friend and it means she doesn't get to meet the new baby yet too. I don't want to turn into a bitter person but I'm just not ready for that experience. I know the new mum will totally understand.

Thanks so much for all your messages it really does help so much knowing I've got you rooting for me. 

Darls - you sound as though you are doing brilliantly, what do you think your next steps will be?  

Aqua/ mumpsy - we relying on you to be the start of the positive trend for 2012 it'll be nothing but good news after that  

L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Also meant to say we got a new wine cooler in January, finally I'm going to be able to try it out tonight 
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Lily, I am so sorry to hear your news  . I read your message on my phone at lunch and i admit to sheding a tear for you and darls .  I've just got in the door and need to sort out DD and dinner etc but i will nip back later to read the other posts.

Just wanted to send my love and let you know i have been thinking of you during the day  

xx


----------



## Jack5259

Bless you Lilly, will be your turn one day, keep positive.


----------



## Mumpsy

wow - Lily, you are completely amazing.  I can't believe how well you've managed to find some positives to this horrible situation. I think you're absolutely right to focus on getting fit and losing the weight now, the endorphins from some exercise will really help with your state of mind and if you can feel happy with the way you look then that'll give you a little bounce in your step for a while.  At least you do have a couple of frosties waiting for you, but when you're ready, physically and emotionally.
Darls - you also seem to be doing well, you seem very pragmatic and very, very strong. 
I have to say I am not sure I can live up to the two of you and how you're managing with this. I am a wreck on AF day every month, let alone after going through the heightened emotions and high hopes of an IVF cycle. I am having a day of doubt today, wondering if I am doing the right thing....but then I can't imagine going back to just hoping things happen naturally again. 
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Lily, your strength is amazing. I hope you enjoy tonights wine, and hope it's perfectly chilled . Just try not to juggle the glasses like Jack, eh  ? Don't worry about not seeing your friends this week - they will understand, especially if they've had IVF babies themselves.

Jack, how is your finger doing?

Darls, I hope you are doing ok, given the circumstances.

I have spent the day in a spa today and it was bliss. Just what I needed. I think it's what we all need actually!

Love to everyone else.

Fx


----------



## Jem1978

Lily, I hope that wine is cooled to perfection and coursing through you nicely now Hun.  Like the others have said i do think that your ability to pick up the positives is utterly amazing. I am sure your friend will understand. i definitely wouldn't have coped in that situation when things were so raw. I couldn't even face a friends baby shower in my 2ww. Do what is right for you and really try not to worry about your friends, if they all knew the truth and are true friends then they'd understand.

Darls, I hope you are hanging on in there too. My consultant told me that i must have an egg quality issue due to such a low fertilisation rate (only 2 out of 7 eggs led to 1 embie). She also said it is truly pot luck as to whether it's a 'good egg' month or not.It's just a lottery (a very cruel one sadly). I know it's probably to early to think about more treatments but while i remember i just wanted to say the word 'DHEA'. If/When you back to your consultant ask them about it and if it would help you. I was keen to have it to help my egg quantity and quality. It's OK to not be strong all the time Hun . Take care of yourself and surround yourself with people that you love and care for you (hippy love over )

Aqua, spa day sounds good. I think it should be mandatory for everyone going through this S**t!! 

Mumpsy, How's the pup? I remember all those feelings so well too. They don't go until you are completely drugged up. Actually, that's a lie. I even daydreamed that i would spontaneously ovulate before my trigger shot and get pregnant naturally  . 

Hello to all else. 

AFM, I have a physio appointment on MONDAY!!It arrived in the post today. Shock horror- the NHS got me an appointment  about a week from referral instead of the 6 week wait i was expecting. I am truly gob smacked!!!


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua - I couldn't agree more about a spa day. I definitely need to get one of those sorted out.
Jem - the pup is fine thanks, between her and DD I am spending a lot of time mopping up puddles off the floor!  DD is poorly today so I've had the 2 of them asleep on my lap for most of this afternoon. Good luck with the physio appointment on Monday.
Happy Friday everyone, I hope this weekend brings lots of R&R for all xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,

Darls and Lily, hope you are as ok as you can be.

Jem, hope the physio goes well on Monday.

Mumps, it's never nice when your child is poorly, but I do find I really enjoy snuggling with him on the sofa when he's ill. It's the only time I get prolonged hugs. He's very good at cuddling, but it generally never lasts long enough in my eyes - he has to be off doing something else normally. 

I felt so amazing after my spa, and then hubby phoned with the dreaded words '...is pregnant'. It's a wife of one of his work friends, so not someone I see often, but argh, I thought nearly everyone I know now has their second so there wouldn't be many/any more annoucements to come. In fairness, they had been told they wouldn't be able to conceive, so it's a miracle she conceived once, never mind twice, but I just can't find it in myself to be happy. In fact last night and all of this morning I was positively gutted. Now I feel evil, as they probably struggled with all the emotions we've all had on here. All of my previous positivity just seems to have drained away somewhere. Hopefully it will come back, otherwise it's going to be a very long 3 weeks . 

Sorry for the whinge, and I hope everyone has a lovely weekend with their loved ones.

XXX


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Mumpsy - you're a brave woman taking on a pup at the moment  My dd is ill too at the moment, nothing drastic she's just not herself but is more snuggly than normal and I'm making the most of it  hope they both recover soon.

Aqua - I'm very jealous of your spa day still. I'm going to the gym with my bf tomorrow and I'm hoping we'll have a bit of time in the sauna at the end but it won't be quite the same as full on spa! It's so hard when the announcements come isn't it, it's just sadness for you takes over and drowns any happiness that you might have for them. I was consumed with jealousy yesterday when I looked on ******** and the new nct baby was there proudly being held by dd nct friend with the caption I love my baby brother. I felt so sad for my dd she'd love a little baby (or two!). They did have icsi like us but they've had two kids out of the same amount of goes that we've had so I'm now slightly envious. 

Jem - the wine was gooooood yesterday! My friend completely understood and we've had a lovely afternoon together. Though in the interests of research we felt obliged to finish my bottle of wine from last night just to check that the temperature was ok. It was! I'm so glad you've got your physio appointment through for Monday. Sometimes the nhs is amazing - apart from one sour old midwife I encountered - anything I've had to do with the nhs for dd has been first class. Let us know how you get on.

Jack - hope your hand is recovering well and go carefully tonight 

Darls - how are you  hope you have as lovely a weekend as possible.

Bubbs - thank you for the message

Apart from my wine drinking antics I've also got my follow up booked with the clinic for next Friday. I've been doing some reading and think it either an immune problem I've got or they might need assisted hatching. Anyway we'll see what they say. I just think it's more than bad luck now that we're being lucky enough to have pretty perfect ones going in and then them not taking.

Have lovely weekends all
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Hello everyone and thanks so much for the AMAZING support you have offered both Lily and I. It's crazy to think you guys don't know us really but I have found a lot of comfort coming here and reading the words. 

Also, I can't speak for lily but one of the things I have found difficult with the whole fertility thing is that I haven't told many friends about it because they areall either having their seconds or trying for their second child and I know they are literally in apposition to say "we are trying now" and I can guarantee it will take them two months tops before they announce they are pregnant and what I can't stand is for people to feel sorry for me or pity me in anyway and become that friend that they feel awkward around when it comes to sharing good baby news. DO you know what I mean?  I have never had an issue with others announcing their BFPs as I just think one day it will be my turn. It's always good news to have a BFP so who am I to begrudge another woman having that joy. So, sorry very long winded, what I am trying to say is that it is has been lovely to have the support here because my friends don't know I am going through this so I can't share it with them. Thanks  

Been making plans in my head about the next stage for us and the clinic want us to go in and talk with the consultant but he sent a letter saying it was egg quality in his opinion and nothing else that caused the three embies to not make it. I mentioned to him that the Cyclogest should have stopped my period coming but he said that Cyclogest is only a safety net, the pregnancy should produce enough progesterone to stay and the Cyclogest support that and there just wasn't enough from the eggs. 

So now we are thinking that we are going to change clinics to ARGC. I had been avoiding it simply because of it's bootcamp approach and the trickiness of juggling work with the treatment but have had a few friends get lucky there and it is a lot of money but we are definitely going to try one more time so we may as well try the where the odds are more in my favour but I want to ask them what they do with women who may have egg quality issues and ensure that they have a plan of some kind for this.

Jem thanks for your top about DHEA. I had actually started taking it three months ago but will definitely be asking about this. All tips welcome !!!

Lily, hope the weekend has been okay for you. What a bloody awful week but it's in the past. 
Aqua your spa visit has inspired me, I have booked a massage and pedi! Yay. Thank you. 
Jem good luck tomorrow with physio
Mumpsy, Jack and Bubbs...how are you all doing?
Hope not forgotten anyone. Xxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls what an inspiration you are  I do totally know what you mean about not wanting to be pitied or people think they can't tell me their happy news.. I am happy for them, sometimes I might just be ready for it to be my turn next  but I hope I hide the wanting it to be my turn. Today I visited friends and found out an old friend who I've not seen in a while is expecting and I was genuinely delighted for her without a bit of sadness for me (which is what sometimes happens) so that made me even happier 

I like the plans - it really helps to have some sort of plan (I'm slowly forming a hazy plan b if it comes to it that dd is the only one). I can't comment on ARGC as I don't know enough about it but know there are those who can offer first hand very good tips here! I think if my clinic tells me at the follow up on Friday that it's just bad luck again I'll be tempted to go to Zita West where there's a world expert in implantation problems after the FET cycle or that's where I think looks best from my initial research over the past few days. Just need to persuade dh that we have to change, he's not a big fan of change he likes knowing his surroundings.

I'm also very happy last week is over,   we don't have any more like that. 

Hi to all  hope you all have good weeks
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All,

How are you all doing?  So many posts to read and hope you are all ok>

Darls you are a true inspiratiomn and yes, I know that one very well, you just want to be normal and to "fit in" and for friends to feel comfortable telling you their good news, you are right, one day it will be your turn.  

Lily. how are you doing?  Ok I hope.    Hope you are enjuoying the wine chiller, Ive now been demoted to having all my wine served to me in a plastic cup as I cannot seem to control myself holding a glass.    My finger is ok, I have got some feeling back in it now so nerve damage did not happen, thanks to the wine.  

We were in Torquay at the weekend, DH and some friends, and does anyone watch The Hotel on a Sunday on channel 4?  We were there, I spoke to Mark and Christian, who are just the same in real life as they were on camerea,  Very unreal!  

Our IVF appt is in a few weeks but its with the consultant, I thought it would be with the nurse to go through all the papers, and it would be a planning appt, not a depressing talk with the consultant, I want to get a move on!  .  Am feeling slightly optimistic today.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,

Darls and Lily, it's good you have both got a plan in your head for the next stage. 

Jack, glad you have got the feeling back in your finger. The whole thing will be starting before you know it. I honestly can't believe how fast the time has gone since our first appt (well our 'second first appt' - we messed around for a while before going for it this time). I'm sure time will slow down to a virtual stop for my 2ww though, if we get that far.
How did you decide to stay at the Grosvenor? I would have thought the show would be enough to put anyone off? I thought Christian had left? That's what it said on the last show...he's back then?

Had another scan tonight and have around 16 decent size follies and some smaller ones, so have stopped the Menopur. They are going to check my bloods to make sure I am not overstimulating, and if not, it's ec on Thursday. Argh. I have to do the trigger tomorrow - can't believe that's not in a pen - just got to shove a needle in my leg. How the hell do you do that? Terrified. I've just poked my Burserelin needle in my finger en-route to the sharps bin and that hurt .

Jem, how did your physio go?

Mumpsy, have you had to go to Lister this week? I will be there (hopefully) at 8am Thursday.

Bubbs, Ninja and anyone else I've missed, hope you are ok.

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Aqua, excellent news about your eggs. That's a good number!! The trigger shot is absolutely fine. Don't worry about it and fingers crossed for Thursday . How exciting.  
Take it easy till then and as my consultant always said to me, keep talking to your eggs. Tell them to be good ones!! Xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Quick question, has anyone been told what a normal FSH should be?  I have been told mine is ok by one consultant and slightly high by another.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack,
I don't know. My clinic said they aren't interested in fsh and that amh is the important result. I guess all clinics differ.
Fx


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies,

Do you have room for one more on your thread. You all seem so supportive and I am about to start my second round of ICSI in April (with AF due on 14th March then injections 21 days later). It would be nice to have some support along the way in particular from ladies who already have children. Often I feel a little guilt on other friends as I already have 2 wonderful children to my ex. But i have met and married a wonderful man and whilst he is a fab step dad, we would really like a child together.

So hopefully you won't mind me joining and hopefully getting to know you all a bit better.  The ICSI will be a challenge for us as I have very low AMH and hubby has low/poor swimmers. We are really up against it. But the first round ended in biochemical pg so there is hope!  

Marie xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Welcome Mumpsy and Marie .

Jack, I'm not sure about normal FSH levels. I had it measured prior to treatment but nothing was said about the results really except that everything was as it should be.

Aqua, well done on the number of follies. I had needles and syringes for all my injections [no pens] and they were fine. Good luck!

Darls, I'm doing fine, thanks. I hope my PM helped and you come to a decision about ARGC soon.

Lilyisabel, hope the follow up proves to be a bit more fruitful on Friday.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## lilyisabel

Marie - hello and welcome 

Jack - I'm not sure about fsh levels either but am sure there'll be someone able to help.

Bubbs - I've just been having a read of the other threads and you said you'd had immunes. Did you have testing and what tx did you have? I'm trying to get as much info as possible before fri.

Hello to everyone else better go it's bath time 
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Marie, 
Welcome. 

Bubbs, glad you are doing ok.

Im gutted. The clinic just called and said my levels are too high so they are going to put back egg collection by a day or two. I'm worried it's all going to go wrong. Also besides that we now have a childcare nightmare. DS would have been in nursery on Thurs but doesn't go Fri (or Sat obviously). The friend who would normally have him has kids with viral infections at the mo. Thought it was all going too well. Feel like crying. Sorry for the whinge.

Fx


----------



## marie73

Aqua - so sorry to read your post. It just seems to add stress to an extra stressful process doesn't it. Really hope you get some childcare sorted for EC, and that things get back on track for you, lets hope an extra couple of days helps those follies get to the perfect size.  

Lily - I haven't had testing but my buddy on the last cycle did. She had level 1 and level 2 immunues done, it was quite expensive I think nearly 2K but the medication you need after that depends on the results. She took extra meds like baby asprin, clexane injections etc. Sorry can't be more help.

Jack - don't know about FSH level - I know AMH as mine is very low   but not sure on the FSH level.

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all having a good day. I am struggling with food at the minute have just swapped diets from Weight watchers to slimming world to lose a few pounds before the next treatment. Its hard work (But is helping me keep of the vino collapso!)  

Marie xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Darls - I know exactly what you mean and actually you've put it into words for me perfectly! I have actually told a few more people this time as I just felt like I needed the support and it has helped to be a bit more open with people, but obviously you need to do what feels right for you.  As for ARGC I only had a tiny bit of experience with them as we didn't end up needing the treatment in the end, but we had an initial consult and I had to go back a couple of times.  We did find it a little like a production line and then they told us DH's results in reception with people walking in and out which we were a bit put off by, however we decided to go ahead with them that time as they do have a high success rate. After all, all that really matters is that it works out, which HOPEFULLY it will for you next time.

Aqua, I really hope you get your babysitting sorted out. It's just an added stress that you don't need.  What time do you have to report for egg collection?  I really don't know what I'm going to do when the time comes either. I popped in last Thursday for a blood test and to chat to one of the nurses, but no I don't think I'll be back in for about 2 weeks now.  Good luck for EC this week - that is exciting that it has come around anyway!

Lily - I know I'm crazy right? But she's settled in really well and DD loves her!

Marie - welcome! I think we're going to be on a similar timeline.  We can go crazy together on the 2WW!

Hello to everyone else!!

So, DD and I have been really ill for the last week now, horrible fluey/stomach viral thing. She's been really moping around feeling sorry for herself and driving me crazy watching the same 3 episodes of Charlie and Lola over and over again. At the same time I started to have serious doubts about whether we were doing the right thing, DH and I had big heart-to-hearts, I kept having feverish dreams that I was making a big mistake, I think part of the problem was that I had such bad stomach aches and the thought of starting the DR drugs and "messing" around with my insides even more just sent me a little crazy.  On top of which I knew that I hadn't ovulated until really late so I knew that AF was going to be late so I didn't want to start the nasal spray too early.  Anyway, we seem to have come out the other side now, I feel much better and of course now cannot wait to get going on the journey ahead.  So I've started the spray today, and I think it'll be at least another 8 days before AF appears so guess there's no going back now!!

Mumps xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Aqua, I'm sorry EC has been delayed and is now causing a headache with childcare. Have you asked if the nursery will take DS? Mine has taken my DS on short notice on one of his non-nursery days a couple of times for free. What with having to pay for a full month even if we have holiday or they decide to have an inset day, I figured that they owed me overall anyway. On a positive note, your clinic are obviously giving you the best chance possible by tailoring when EC will be to how your body is responding which is a good thing, hun. Good luck!

Mumpsy, so sorry you and DD have been unwell but good luck with this cycle. Throughout our journey we have often questioned whether we were doing the right thing going for treatment for lots of reason .... the money, the disruption to DS's life, whether we wanted a newborn in the family again, fear of failure but I'm so glad we gave it a go. I didn't want to get years down the line and wonder "what if?".

Marie, good luck with slimming world.

Lilyisabel, I think I had level one immunes [my bloods were sent to Chicago] which included cytokines and natural killer cell counts. I was found to have high natural killer cells so I had one IVIG treatment [blood product via a drip for four hours] pre-ET and two since I've had my BFP. The initial tests, subsequent mini-tests and treatment is quite expensive. Thankfully, last month my results were fine so I didn't need IVIG and it looks like I may have been lucky again this month but I am still waiitng for confirmation. Hope this helps. Hope you get some useful info on Friday.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Thank you so much for your support as always. Yesterday I cried pretty much non stop from 7pm til bedtime (when I slept surprisingly well) and then cried again all morning until I got to work, snarled at a miserable cow I work with (I've wanted to do it for ages   and today felt justified). Felt quite a lot better after that.

The clinic then called at 4 and said I need to do my trigger tonight and go for ec friday. I have two friends who'd offered to have ds on Friday, but when I called the first she was pretty unresponsive so I told her not to worry about it. Then left a message for the other asking her to call me. She left a message back and said her hubby is now off with the viral infection. Cue more crying that my friends weren't there when I need them. Yes unreasonable I know. The first has now sent loads of texts insisting I take him there, and the other is saying it doesn't matter hubby is ill. Worst case he can go to nursery. I will have to pay but it's not the end of the world. 

I was just worried that the follies would be overcooking if left in there for longer than originally planned. 

Marie, good luck with slimming world. My friend has had amazing results from it. 

Mumps, sorry to hear you and dd have been ill. I think the feelings you have described are perfectly normal. I certainly had them.

Hope everyone else is ok and thanks again for listening to me whinge.

Love Fx


----------



## aquapinkdog

PANIC PANIC PANIC
Just discovered we should have put our trigger injection in fridge and forgot.
Left message on emergency number for the nurse but don't know what to do if she doesn't call back in time?
Oh my god how can I have been so stupid?


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi aqua

Stability of drugs is my job  I'm sure you'll be fine the storage conditions are the safest option. I once did an experiment on vaccines that should have been stored in the fridge - after 36 MONTHS there was a slight dip in activity for those that had been kept at room temp. Certainly for the time you've had the trigger shot - a couple of days - nothing will have happened. There is also an allowed time out of refrigeration for any products like this - this is days too it allows for any probs in the supply chain. Please don't panic  

L x


----------



## Darls3000

Aqua
Stay calm lovey. It will be fine. Relax. Now is the time to put everything but calm thoughts out of your head. Lots of luck for friday and it sounds like you now have a few options for child care. Friends cab be a bit slow in the uptake sometimes but sounds like they came good in the end.

Now deep breaths and exhale....
Please keep us posted xxxxxx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Everyone  

Sorry for just barging in  

but does anyone know what vits we take to improve sperm and the lining of my womb ( its always 10 or over but just want to know it there is vits that i could take ?

   for all x


----------



## marie73

Hey Lisa - there is a really good page on here somewhere by agate I think that shows you all the vitamins you can take and what each one does. I did quite a bit of research for DH (Sure he did n't approve) as his swimmers are not brilliant but found that Vit C is good. Perhaps you can have a quick research of that?

Aqua - hope Darls deep breathing has worked ok. How lucky are we having lilyisabel on the forum too as a 'drugs expert' am sure your trigger will be fine - is it done now - good luck hun. Are you scheduled for EC tomorrow? Will keep everything posted for you.

Have a lovely day everyone - its weigh in day for me tonight after week 1 at slimming world -   it better be good news. Speak to you all later.
Marie xx


----------



## Darls3000

Think light thoughts Marie   good luck with weigh in. 
Sorry can't help on male issue supplements only the female ones. 
X


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi.
Just a quickie cos im at work.
For male factor the consultant told my hubby to take 3 x 500mg vitamin c, 3 x 200iu vitamin e. He doesn't believe in multi vitamins (wellman conception) or zinc but did say it wouldn't hurt, so I had dh taking those too.
Unfortunately in our case it didn't help, but its probably worth a try?

Fx


----------



## lisasimon1

My DP is taking wellman conception vit c vit e and zink

im just worried all the vits will conflict with each other.

my DP has good samples but we have penetration issues with both ivf and icsi 

we egg shared and my ladys got nearly 100% well this one got 88.8% fert rates and i got 3 fert out of 10 eggs well 7 as 3 was imature 

x


----------



## Loopylou41

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me posting here.  I'm on he egg donation waiting list, have been for 4 months.  I have just turned 40 and I guess I was hoping to have received the phone call by now to start treatment.  The Clinic says it could be another few months as they are matching 4 - 8 months.  I feel really down as I really didn't want to be having a baby much older than 41.  If the first set of treatment doesn't work then we have enough saved for another go but I will be nearer 42 then.  Are there any other 40 + ladies out there trying for their second?  I think because I am in Premature Menopause my body definitely feels older and different.  Before I was fine.  I am very fit and eat healthily so my partner says I am being silly, but I guess I remember how hard the sleepless nights are and the older you get surely the harder it gets.  My body didn't cope the first time round with pregnancy well, I was so ill for a year after having my daughter with pelvic inflammatory disease and lots of other illnesses.  

We haven't told anyone really about the treatment as we do not plan to tell the child it was born through egg donation, so it is hard to talk to anyone else.  Is there anyone in the same boat?  I thought if the first attempt doesn't work I can always go abroad for the 2nd attempt as there are no waiting lists there.  I don't want to post on egg donation board as some ladies are trying for their 1st and I feel kind of guilty anyway that I already have a DD and was blessed to have her naturally without any problems.  I feel that some people don't understand that just because you have 1 child you still may want another.  I was an only child and really didn't want my daughter to be in the same boat as I was, I hated it.  I guess the grass always looks greener though hey.  Anyone out there who is in a similar situation, would love to chat with you.  Thanks for reading Louise.


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi lknapp.

I am An Egg Donor first off dont feel bad about your situation you want a second baby and thats your goal! 

there is many ppl with diffrent situations we are all our own ppl and its our life we are doing what we have to to make our dreams real mine being i want a baby of my own whilst helping another woman well this try will be my third my first lady is now preg and my second she is testing today.
just ask whatever is on your mind on whatever forum.

as of the time wait it seams a long time for you to be waiting but i have no idea of the time frames that is involed for you or your clinic.
could you not just keep ringing up and see how long its going to take or where they are in getting you matched ?


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello!


Aqua - hope all has gone well today with ec thinking of you 

Louise - welcome, I'm afraid I'm not 40 yet, though it seems to be getting very close very quickly! I can relate to the timeframe though as we're panicking about age gaps, we both have a large age gap with our siblings and due to that feel that we didn't get the benefits of a sibling and made family times sometimes quite hard as we just couldn't relate. Luckily we started trying very quickly after dd to have a tiny gap otherwise if we'd waited we could be looking at a very very large gap. As it is if it works this year we're only looking at a slightly less age gap than the one we really fidn't want. However we really want another, we're aware of what went wrong for us we'll be delighted if we get pregnant at any point now and I really should put these preconceptions I've got behind me. I'm sure you'll be fine, when you get there your body will kick in with the wonder of it all. 

Bubbs - thanks for the advice. I've been reading about nk cells, my clinic is going to prescribe something for me to reduce these and I'm trying to get back to a 25 and below BMI which should help. I think we're going to try and give this less invasive route a try and if we fail a third time bring in the big guns and a full range of tests for a final go.

Darls - how are you doing ?

Hello to everyone else 

I went for my follow up today and they didn't say it was a case of bad luck, they do think it's implantation that's the problem so as I said to bubbs they're giving me something to help. I'm also going for a womb biopsy and scrape next month that could help implantation. So we'll be getting the frosties out of the freezer towards the end of May, though I'm trying not to get too excited by this as I can't actually believe they'll survive the thaw. I'm going to go on the suprecur this time for the FET and have to go to the US for work whilst I'm d/r. Apparently they'll give me a letter to carry through with the medication and needles but that's a) going to look great with my colleagues and b) gives the us customs open season on me!  Should be fun!

Take care all, have lovely weekends
L x


----------



## marie73

Lily - so glad your appointment went well and they have some action that they can take too - it must make trying again easier when you know they have at least got some plans on how to treat. Good luck with the biopsy and scrape - I have heard good things about those aiding implantation.

Louise - I don't know about egg donor other than a friend of mine (who i met through FF) is just embarking on treatment in Greece for Egg donor. She can not speak highly enough of Penny at Serum so maybe if your clinic are not supporting you it may be worth a call / email to Penny to see what she suggests. I think dependent  upon your donor requirements the wait time is a month or two. My friend went out there at the end of Jan and her donor is in for EC today! Really hope you get some good news soon. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone,
Marie xx


----------



## Darls3000

HI All
That sounds like a really productive session you had lilyisabel and the biopsy and scrape I have heard cab make the difference. We have to try what we can don't we? My issue is the implantation too but back to the fact that they presume the eggs weren't of great quality. Having said that. I have have been talking to friends to have had treatment and had grade 3 eggs put back and gone on to have twins in both cases and so I am still slightly baffled as to why with three grade 2 8 cell eggs going back in not one of them made it. Perhaps this is where ARGC can help me and it may turn out to be something else. Apparently, so I hear, being told egg quality is poor is similar to baby crying and being told it's reflux. Apparently everyone says that but the instances of that being the case aren't as prevalent. Anyway, we are all looking for answers and BFPs so here's hoping we get some soon.

Hope today went well Aqua. Let us know how you geton when you get a second. We are all   for you. 

Louise, don't know much about egg donors but I do know that it's a funny thing to let go the fixation of when you want to be pregnant and how you would like it all to happen and instead just focus on getting pregnant. I think we all do it at the start because we believe we have a little tiny bit of control but the truth is, all that stuff just becomes irrelevant in the scheme of things. Relax into being a mother when it works and you get your BFP and you will be fine and dandy. IVF has really taught me to accept the things I have no power of and that has been tough as I am a natural born control freak!!! 

Marie, I hope "your" EC  went well today.  

How is everyone else hanging? Xxx

PS TGIF


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi girls. 
Thanks for your well wishes.
They got 17 eggs but I'm in agony so just laid on the sofa with a heat pack.

I will do personals tomorrow.

Thanks again. It means a lot having people routing for us.

Fx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone, 

Welcome Lisa/Louise.

Marie, how did your weigh in go? Well I hope.

Lily, I'm glad the clinic said something productive things, which can help you move forward with confidence. I love the vision of you getting through customs going 'whoops how did they get in there?' As for your colleagues, you will just have to tell them you are meeting an 'old friend' at the airport, and you will meet them airside later . Good excuse not to go through the same time. 

Darls, hope you are ok.

I can't sleep. Didn't expect it to hurt this much. What's made it worse is when I was laid on the sofa earlier I fidgeted to try and get comfortable and popped something in my neck. So when my stomach isn't throbbing or cramping, my neck is . Sorry for whinging.

Now downstairs on the laptop catching up on Corrie's and Britains Empty Homes, my fave programme.

Take care everyone.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua, sorry you're in so much pain.  I hope you managed to get some sleep in the end.  17 eggs sounds like a lot!!  Fingers crossed you get a really positive phone call this morning and you've got lots of embies.  Any idea when you're going back for ET?


Lily, I'm glad you had a productive follow-up session so that you can move forward.


LKnapp, I hope you're not waiting too much longer to hear some news on an egg donor


I am definitely on the mend now thank goodness, and am now on day 4 of the nasal spray.  Just need for AF to cooperate and come next week so that we can get going


Hope you all have a nice weekend
Mumps xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi mumps, glad to hear you are on the way now . I was surprised how quick it went from starting drugs to now.

Don't let me put you off with the pain thing. I spent a lot of time googling last night and it doesn't sound like most people have it this bad. I'm obviously just a wuss with a low pain threshold. 

The hospital have finally called and 10 fertilised. So keep everything crossed for me.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

That's amazing news!  Congrats Aqua!!  Are they hoping to leave until blasts? At least you are working away into your 2ww now. Enjoy the rest of your weekend xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Great news, Aqua.  I hope you feel better very soon.

Lilyisabel, are they prescribing you a steroid? Prednisolone or Dexamethasone, perhaps?  I was on both of these; Dexamethosone pre-ET, Prednisolone post-ET.

Much luck to those currently cycling.  All the best to all.  Will be back soon to check how everyone is getting on.


----------



## lilyisabel

Aqua - great news I've been thinking about you. Keep going strong little embies   hope you're feeling better. I'll send you my flight details, the meeting an 'old' friend sounds brilliant 

Bubbs - thanks they were talking about prednisolone and baby aspirin as well as others. I'm having a proper treatment appointment just after Easter so will get the full list then. 

Mumpsy - am praying that af cooperates for you  how is the spray going? I did injections so I can't imagine what a spray is like.

Hope everyone else is good and enjoyed the lovely day we've had today.
Take care
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Aqua, fantastic news  10 is a great number to be starting off with and I am thinking of you and hoping that this all goes according to plan. Sorry to hear you are hurting though. My aches stopped after the first day and don't sound as bad as yours. I guess just keep your feet up where you can and the pain will ease. 

Mumpsy, hope AF comes soon so you can get stuck in again. Tme goes so slowly when you are trying doesn't it?

Been an unusually low key weekend for me.  I have been bickering a lot with DH which isn't really like us and I think it's the strain of the disappointment and now I also found out that my daughter didn't get into her second choice school (yet). All the first offers have gone out and friend texted me to rejoice her sn go it which is how I found out. Apparently they carry on making offers when parents don't sign up and take their place but it's a blow I didn't need at this time. I know it's not true but it really feels like I just need one small thing to go right at the moment.  I am so grateful for the incredibly blessed life I have and so it's made me realise just how lovely it is as I am faced this last couple of weeks by blow after blow. 

Anyway, I need to just suck it up and get past the self pity. Not attractive!

Maybe today will get better


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Everyone,

Darls, you have had a cr*p time, so don't beat yourself up about feeling down. You've had a lot to deal with, and this is just another bad thing. Hopefully, like you say, she will get in, in the next round of offers. We find out about our school place on 23rd April, and I'd already thought the same - that will just top it off, if he doesn't get into either of my first two choices....number 3 will be a nightmare. 

Today the pain is better than it was, although not completely gone. I'm such a wuss. I'm really scared about the phone call in the morning, well lack of actually. They said that if we didn't hear from them by 0930 to go in at 1240. I so hope they do call, and tell us to wait until Wednesday  . 

What a beautiful day - just been out for lunch. After 1 day in the hospital and 1 day on the sofa I was beginning to get cabin fever. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine.
Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Aqua, thanks for your words. It is hard to grasp sometimes the real impact on you of all the things we are all going through. But this sunshine is certainly making me feel better!!
The clinic will call tomorrow. Having 10 eggs fertilised is a wonderfully strong position to be in. Try to stay calm but we all know it's hard to do. Very best of luck to you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Darls I'm so sorry to hear about the school, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the situation changes for you. We're already having a stress we'll be in this situation next year, we apply later this year and it's a fierce fight here. The sunshine is amazing!

Aqua - thinking of you and those tough little embies. Am hoping you get the call tomorrow 

Had a lovely weekend enjoying the sunshine  got that Sunday night feeling now though 
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Morning girls,
Quick update. 7 of the 10 embies have made it so far so we are aiming for blastocyst on Wednesday.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua, great news.  I've been thinking about you this weekend.  Roll on Wednesday when you can have them back on board.  Are you going to go for 1 or 2?
Darls, you poor thing, one thing after another to worry about. Schools are such a minefield, I'll be in your position next year and am not looking forward to it.  I really hope that on the next round of offers you get the one that you want.
Today is the first day I feel human after nearly 1.5 weeks of being under the weather, I can now properly contemplate what is just around the corner now.  Today is day 28 for me but I am thinking AF wont come until Thursday or Friday.  Looking forward to getting things moving!!


Hello everyone else.  Happy monday!!!


----------



## lilyisabel

Aqua - wooohoooo!! So pleased for you. Am at work, just nipped on to check up on you  Better go now...
L x


----------



## marie73

hey girls

Aqua - way to go - hoping your embies are growing strong. Will keep everything crossed for you, are you having ET tomorrow?     good luck!

Mumpsy - hoping AF comes soon and you can get going. I am expecting AF to come Thursday too and then I start downregging on day 21 - we might be cycle buddies!

Darls - the school thing sounds like an absolute nightmare - hope you and DH are not bickering any more. Sending you lots of stress free hugs,   

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all ok.

AFM - just waiting on AF on THursday and its time to go again with injections on day 21!! Whooop Whoooop!
Marie xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua, I just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. I really hope it all goes well, please keep us posted.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your good wishes for tomorrow. Let's hope at least one has made it    .
If we are lucky enough to have the choice of 1 or 2, we are likely to go for 1, unless the embryologist says they are pretty rubbish and recommends two.

I had been panicking that something had gone wrong on Friday, as I seemed to be in more pain than anyone else had, but on Sunday it turned to a different kind of pain/ache. Last night in bed was excrutiating, so I got onto good old google and discovered that these ones are Cyclogest related. I had NO idea that trapped wind could be so painful. How can trapped wind cause rib/shoulder ache aswell as stomach ache?

I thought I'd been coping quite well, but since EC I've turned into a moaning, snivelling wreck. Sorry girls. 

Mumpsy/Marie, good luck with getting the ball rolling. 

Hope everyone else is well.
Fx


----------



## marie73

Aqua your nearly there Hun keep strong. Hope those embies are growing strong.  Marie xxx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all
Just a very quick note as I have only just got in from work. Manic at the moment!!! Well done Aqua and very best of luck with tomorrow. ET is a lot less uncomfortable than EC in my opinion so you will be fine afterwards. Look forward to reading your update tomorrow but I have a p
Positive feeling for you.  

Exciting times for you mumpsy and Marie. Really good if you can be cycle buddies as lily and I were last time. Xx


----------



## marie73

Good luck today Aqua.   You get a lovely embie back on board. 
Thanks
Marie


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck today, Aqua!


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,
Well there's one back on board. Apparently it's as perfect as can be and has already started hatching.

It was fine and the doctor and embroyolgist were really chatty and informative, showing us what they were doing as they went along.

She said my ovaries were about the size of grapefruits and pointed out to Dh they should be about the size of testicles.  think the sympathy is far more forthcoming now. Lol.

Thanks for all your support. I would have been post without it.

Lots of love.
Fx


----------



## marie73

Aqua - great news - one top notch embie back on board. Praying for a smooth and healthy 2ww without too much torture.
Marie xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Aqua, I've got a good feeling about this.  Top notch embie that's already starting to hatch?! you couldn't ask for anything more.  Good luck.

As for swollen ovaries; drink plenty of water and get as much rest as possible.


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua - fab news!!  How exciting.  Look after yourself now, and you've eaten well into your 2ww so hopefully the rest will go nice and quickly!


Marie - that's lovely that we can be cycle buddies.  I am on the nafaralin already and am hoping AF will show up in the next few days so I can get the baseline scan and all of my dates as everything is up in the air at the moment, I'm guessing ET will be around easter time but I may be completely wrong about that.


Did any of you experienced ladies get headaches on the nafarelin? I am not sure whether it is from the nasal spray or my horrid virus coming back - hope not!!!


----------



## Darls3000

This is amazing news and looks so promising. I am really hoping the ensuing 2WW ends with a fab result. Thinking of you and praying that this is the turn in results we all need to inspire us.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Mumps,
I had different drugs to you, but I did have a headache for the first week on Burserelin. 

Hope everyones ok.

Fx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Lister have just called to say that they have frozen another blast today so that's great news. I'm really hoping I won't need it, but it's lovely to have a back up plan 

Fx


----------



## marie73

Hey girls

Aqua - great news - an extra frostie as back up is brilliant. Well done you - gives you good hope for the one inside too. xx

Mumps - I did SP last time so didn't down reg so can't help - think you will be a few days ahead of me as I don't down reg for 21 days after today's AF (when she shows her face - she better not go AWOL  ).  Hope you feel better on the drugs soon and its not your infection coming back  . 

Hello to everyone else,
Marie xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone 

Hope all ok. 

Aqua, all the best for your two week wait with a   end to it all!    Im shicked that the embryo was already hatching.  Thats amazing, its all so clever what they can do nowadays.  I really hope it goes well for you, do keep us all posted.  Are you working over your two week wait?

We have our consultation on Monday with my consultant, about IVF which will be in May or June.  We have booked the weekend to go away with friends though in one of the weekends in May.    I dont really want to be away somewhere, injecting myself, I would rather be at home, does this sound weird?  I think I may opt for June if it is still available.  

Hope everyone else ok.  I havent read all the messages yet, but hope all ok.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Jack,
Good luck with your consultation on Monday. Time will fly now. I can understand you not wanting to be away, I was the same, but like the girls said to me, it's amazing how quickly you get used to injecting, and so you will be fine even if cicrumstances end up with you being away. I think I was lucky that my drugs didn't need to be in the fridge which made life easier. One evening I had to do my injection in the toilet at the theatre which was very classy , but absolutely fine.

I was off yesterday and today. This morning I took DS to nursery at 715, came home, watched 7 episodes of Sex and The City back to back, had a bath, went for my eyebrows and hair doing. Intending to watch a few more episodes of SATC, get DS, go out for dinner with the girls tonight. Tomorrow no plans (don't normally work Fridays anyway), and away Sat-Mon with DH and DS for my bday. With hindsight I should have booked next week off work too.  . 

Let us know how your appt goes.
Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, hope it goes well on Monday.

Aqua, fantastic news that you have a back-up plan.  Here's hoping you don't need it as such but perhaps ....  DC#3 !  I have two frozen and both DH and I feel like it wouldn't be right having them destroyed but it also seems pointless keeping them frozen.  So who knows!?!

Hope everyone else is doing okay.  I can't remember who is DR and I'm meant to be working so can't read back right now but how is that going, ladies?


----------



## aquapinkdog

Bubbs,
3?? You are having a laugh. That's why we only asked for one to go back in.
3 sounds like super hard work.

I really really want this to work but one magpie has just come and sat on our fence, right in full view. That's never happened before . Hope it's not a sign.

Off to Legoland now. First day of the season. Hope it's not too manic.

Hope everyone ok.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Bubbs - I've been DR for 9 days now, no sign of AF yet but I had a feeling it would not come until this weekend.  It is def on it's way I'm pretty sure about that.  I'm still suffering from a sinusy headache and the sniffles and a chesty cough that is lingering as I got ill just before starting.  Could really do with feeling better now, maybe when I stop the nasal spray! It's hard to know what are side effects but I think the headache is from it as it does seem to get worse in the morning once I've sprayed it. 

Marie - did your AF come yet? Hope so.
Aqua - hope you have fun at legoland, you seem really chilled and in a good place, I hope I can be the same as you in a couple of weeks. I still haven't made my mind up about how many I'd want put back in. The thought of twins having had a singleton before absolutely terrifies me, at the same time I do quite fancy having 3 but I know that we won't put ourselves through this again if we are successful this time so it's now or never!
Jack - great that you've got a timeline in mind now, I'm sure it'll be June before we know it!


Hope everyone else is doing well and that all of your weeks have gone nice and quickly, Happy Friday everyone and have a lovely weekend
Mumps xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi

Aqua - hope Legoland was fun. Can't wait to take dd there 

Mumpsy - I had an awful headache when d/r it really was mean. Hope your af appears this weekend  can't believe I've just said that on a hoping to get pregnant thread.

Jack - hope your consultation goes well on Monday let us know what they say.

Bubbs, Marie, darls and Jem - hope you're all well.

Me I'm a bit fed up and a bit sad. It's just got to me this week. I've had three second pregnancy announcements since the latest bfn two weeks ago and I am delighted for them (especially my close friend) but am now feeling a bit blue for me. All of them have first kids who weren't born when I started trying for number two, I'm going to a christening tomorrow for our friends third baby and I just know I'm going to get the 'when are you having another' question as it's people who do care lots about us but don't see us that often and all the friends family will be asking  I'm just so worried that there's more wrong with me than first thought and that's it, I'm worried for dd that she will be alone as it doesn't even look as though she'll have cousins  I'm also stressing that I'll get excited about the frosties and then they won't make the thaw again I'm trying not to consider this as even a possibility for working so I don't go through that hurt again. Sorry for the me post I just needed to get it off my chest I will kick myself out of this as I don't like feeling like this.

Hopefully as the post christening party is in a pub and it's St Paddy's day that will cheer me up 
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Mumpsy,
I hope you feel better soon. 

I can't believe I manage to come across as chilled. I'm all over the place. Today I've started symptom spotting, which I promised I wouldn't do, as both the clinic and my acupuncturist said there is no point as there's so many drugs in your system you have no way of telling...I think with others it was their 'period' spot, and with me it's a certain type of discharge. Sorry way TMI. I also looked at a few threads on the 2ww board....why, oh why did I do that. I'd sworn to myself I wouldn't. Very annoyed at myself now.

Not helped by the fact I look 5 months pregnant, which I'm assuming is down to the drugs, but I'm really self concious going out in case anyone comments, or friends who don't know about the IVF get carried away. I don't mind looking 5 months pregnant if I am pg, but it will be an insult if I'm not. Sure I'm not the only one on this board who has felt like this though.

Only 6 days and 11 hours to go.....

Off for dinner and pics with hubby now.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Love Fx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Lily,
We just crossed in the post.
I am so sorry you are having a low day, but everyone is entitled to them, and especially with what you have had to contend with over the past several months. I think you have shown amazing strength and been a true fighter, but you can't keep a happy face all the time.

In terms of worrying about dd being alone, don't. You are doing the best you can to give her a sibling and   it works soon, but we've had the convo lots of times about us mums being more worried about them being only children than they are. She will grow into a fab girl either way....that comes from having great parents. 

As for worrying about there being more wrong with you than you thought, the clinic are doing thorough testing now aren't they, and looking at immunes etc. so hopefully they will find something (a comment you don't normally see on this type of site ) and it will be something really simple to fix. You've been getting great embies so far. 

I was talking to someone the other day who was telling me she'd had 3 miscarriages, but the specialists wouldn't touch her til she'd had the third. Turns out her blood was clotting, causing the miscarriages, so she had to take 150mg of aspirin instead of 75mg, and the next time was all ok. Something so heartbreaking, that turned out to be such a simple fix, and that's what I'm hoping for you.  

Have lots to drink tomorrow and give a blase, 'we'll see' when it comes to the 'are you having any more' question. Just keep it vague. 

Lots of love and hugs.
XXXX


----------



## Mumpsy

Lily, I'm so sorry you feel so low at the moment. I don't blame you for not wanting to go to the christening. I always wonder what people expect you to say when they ask about babies, if you turned around and told them the truth they'd be lost for words and feel really uncomfortable.  I suppose they can't possibly understand until they've been through it which is why I never ask anyone about baby plans.  I think Aqua's advice is right, make the most of being allowed a few drinks and do your best to enjoy it. I know how easy it is to focus on the negative possibilities, but there are still many, many options out there for you (including your frosties) and as you say maybe the extra testing they are doing will turn up something really simple to solve.  As Aqua said, if dd does end up an only child, she'll still be happy and well-balanced because I'm sure you're a great Mum. You are completely entitled to a few down days though and you'll know when you're ready to pick yourself up and move on.


Aqua, I'm sure all of the symptom spotting is natural, how could you not really? I can imagine not wanting to go out looking pg at the moment - less than a week to go!!


----------



## Mumpsy

Woop - AF has arrived! I've literally never been so excited about it!  Got my baseline scan on Thursday morning, looks like egg collection will be around Easter time!!


----------



## Darls3000

Hi there
Lily, hope you are feeling a bit better after the christening. It is such a tough challenge this whole fertility treatment lark. Some good days, some dreadful days and other in between days.  We all know how you feel and it's frustrating because I don't think any of us on here are wallowers and it's so frustrating to get into a funk because you know you just want to snap out of it and get back on track and all it will take is a little BFP and we would be sorted. Our time will come  

Aqua you have got great eyes. Well done. Hope the 2 WW isn't driving you nuts but sounds like you are keeping busy to distract and I think symptom spotting is human. I was a google demon when it was my cycle and it helped absolutely NOT AT ALL but I still couldn't help myself. Easier to stay away from a glass of wine than google.  

Anyway, hope everyone else is okay and has a great week. Mumpsy glad the witch is here and good luck for the next stage. X


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi,
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
Lily, hope u survived the christening.
Mumpsy, glad Af is here.

I was in the middle of a lovely weekend away, mainly quite calm about everything and now I've just had a small amount of pink blood when i wiped. How to ruin a birthday, and a weekend away. Just feel like crying now want to stay in room and wallow as opposed to going out with dh and ds.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua, so sorry to see your post, but hopefully it is just implantation bleeding??  Surely it's too early for anything else isn't it?  I'll keep everything crossed for you, I really, really hope it is just the embie getting properly cosy. I hope you manage to enjoy the rest of your trip and your birthday.
Thinking about you xxxx


----------



## marie73

Aqua stay positive - its good timing for implantation bleeding. Keep your chin up hun, its not over yet. Keep us posted - will be thinking of you.

Lily - really felt for you reading your post. Hope a day or two after the christening you are feeling better. As Darls says we have all been there for the bad days and you just can't pick yourself up. We are approaching the second wave of births from people trying and 'catching' on really quickly and although it will hurt - i just think it will be our time soon. You have to keep believing (even in miracles!).    hun hope you feel better soon, don't be too hard on yourself as you say its only a couple of weeks since your BFN, be kind to yourself.

Mumpsy / Darls - hope you are both doing ok and had a good weekend.

Jack - June will be here before you know it - especially as there is easter in between.  

AFM - AF arrived so I got my dates, start DR on 3rd April whoop whoop - here we go round 2!

Love to you all,
Marie xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone. 

Firstly, Lily, we all know how hard it is, but try to stay positive, I know how hard that can be.  

All the best Aqua, how are you doing?  Keep us posted.  

We had our IVF consultation this morning and its now going to be in May.     All systems go,  IVF and ICSI all at once!  I didnt realise they could do a bit of both, am very nervous.  Can I just ask, how long has anyone who has had IVF taken off work, I have a very stressful job and dont want to be there throughout this important time!  Am nervous and excited, negative and positive, all at once, am I finally losing the plot??


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi - thanks so much for all the messages you don't know how much it's meant  I needed to let it out and it's only you lot who really get it can properly understand. 

Jack - it sounds as though you're emotions are pretty spot on - hold on tight it's a bit bumpy! Are they goingto do half your eggs ivf and half icsi? That sounds great, we just had all icsi due to dh's antibodies, the swimmers won't manage it on their own. The first time I only took the days of the procedure off and regretted it, second time I went into work in-between collection and transfer and attempted to have the week off work but ended up working from home the day of the transfer and then gave up and went in a couple of days after, no rest for the wicked. I really do wish I'd been able to have a peaceful week, not because I think it would have changed the outcome but it would have been good to have a break. Saying that though I swapped my holiday and had test day and the day after off and that was brilliant as I wouldn't have been able to function at work. Though with this FET in may (so we'll be cycle buddies ) I'm not bothering taking any time off as I really doubt it'll work and I'll save my days for the fresh cycle layer in the year.

Aqua - three more sleeps 

Marie - yeay for af. It's coming round very quickly

Darls - I love what you said it is def harder to stay away from google than a glass of wine 

Mumpsy - hope your scan goes well this week 

Jem - bubbs - hope your both feeling well!

Again thanks for all your kind words, I had a real funk last week. I'd been reading about quality of blasts and realised ours haven't been great and I'd got my knickers in a real knot... I'm staying away from Google and hitting the wine instead. I'm trying not to think about this fertility stuff and focus on other stuff, my job's improved recently with a fantastic opportunity, I'm doing ww (lost three and a half pounds the first week!) and we've just got an allotment after a four year wait. I'm a bit nervous that we'll be able to manage it - the allotment that is!
So I'm here to cheer you lot on and hopefully this thread will have some more good news in the spring 
L x


----------



## marie73

Hey Lily - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Congratulations on the weight loss - great start. I am doing that too and it makes me feel better about me but also like I am doing something that might help with treatment. (Had a wobble earlier though when I had a run in with a bar of cadbury caramel - not a pretty sight. Feel sick as a pig now but back on the wagon   ). The allotment sounds great and will give you somewhere to go and focus and take your mind of treatment.  We also had ICSI due to ASA in DH swimmers. Have got him on a high dose of Vit C this time around to see if it helps - supposed to have good results.

Hey to everyone else - hope you are doing ok - especially Aqua our pupo lady - how you doing?
Marie xx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls.

How you all doing?

Marie, woo for AF coming. Glad you are on your way   Don't beat yourself up about the caramel bar. 

Lily, get you and your allotment. Cool  I remember you saying ages ago you wanted one. I can't even keep houseplants alive, never mind grow my own stuff. It's great you will have a bit of a distraction and all that healthy outdoor living  .

Jack, like Lily said, it is a whirlwind, and you will probably go through about 100 emotions a day. In terms of time off you need EC day. I would personally have at least one or two days after, but I think I suffered more than the others (probably because I'm a wuss). I felt absolutely fine after ET. I had the day off after to chill out on the sofa, but that wasn't necessary. I went back to work today until Thurs (my normal part time days) and I think it's the best thing now to be kept busy until test day.

Mumps, darls, and everyone else, hope you are all well.

I am beginning to panic now. Only 3 days to test. Argh. I just don't feel like we will be lucky enough for it to work.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello all!  Lily - you sound a lot more chirpy, I love the sound of an allotment but in reality, I'm with aqua, we struggle with our little garden let alone anything else!!
Marie - glad you've got your dates at last, don't worry about a minor slip-up, we need chocolate sometimes especially when we're not allowed to drink!!
Jack - great that you're going to get going in May too, not long to go now.
Aqua - I was wondering how you were getting on, just a couple more sleeps for you. Glad you're working so you've got a distraction.


I had an amazing session of acupuncture yesterday, the woman was really good and I felt so nice and relaxed afterwards.  It was also the first time since I started the nasal spray that I didn't have any sinus pain in my cheeks and teeth - it's really odd!! It has come back today but thankfully the headaches seem to have let-up.  I am absolutely shattered this evening, all I did was look after DD and the puppy today but that was enough - I feel like I've run a marathon or something.  Got dinner ready and just waiting for DH to come down from putting DD to bed and then I'll settle in for a night in front of the box!!  


Hello to Bubbs, Darls and anyone else.
Mumps x


----------



## Darls3000

Hey gang
I am sensing some positive, focused vibes in here which is great. We do all have an incredible ability to bounce back from the fertility knocks and with that strength, I know that we will all go on to succeed. Believing it is half way to making it happen. I really do believe that. And trust me, I am normally rather cynical but I am really trying to approach this in a positive way and remind myself of this on the days when I cannot see the future as anything other than bleak!! If you can picture it, you can make it happen.  I for one am hanging on to that as quite simply, I have nothing to lose. 

Aqua, hang in there lovey and think positive thoughts. It is the SCARIEST thing in the world I think but you are brave and can hang on. I am   that you get a BFP. 
Lily, the allotment sounds like just the new thing you need to keep you occupied and it may become good therapy when you find yourself slipping into fearful ways. Oh my god. I sound like bloody Oprah tonight. Lord knows why 

Marie...here we go, here we go....and so pleased you enjoyed acupuncture. I am a big fan of it and hope the headaches subside for you soon. 

Jack that sounds like excellent news that they are using the two pronged approach. I always remember a friend of mine saying that you should advise them to throw everything at it including assisted hatching...everything they can possibly do, they should jump in both feet.  

Bubbs and Jem how are you ladies doing?  

I am currently waiting for my consultant to send my paperwork and test results so we can sign up with ARGC. I feel so bad to be leaving him but this isn't personal, we just need to try something new and although we didn't go back for a follow up, he sent a two page very detailed letter stating what he though was wrong and I think a face to face £250 meeting will simply reiterate that. I do keep having moments of doubt that we should maybe have stuck with him but my gut tells me that if this is our last try, and I suspect I have immune issues ( I do suffer from hypothyroidism after all so very likely) then I need to try the place that prides themselves on combating those kind of issues. Hey ho...let's see. Maybe he will withold the notes?? 

Anyway, dinner beckons and I have a very long day tomorrow!! Starting with DD having a parents morning at nursery. Seriously, what can they really report on?? Hilarious. X


----------



## aquapinkdog

Darls, 
Love your positivity. Unfortunately this morning mine completely failed me after a bit more blood when I wiped. Unlike Sunday the timing isn't good. That followed a day of Af type symptoms yesterday.
Cue major meltdown to poor old hubby this morning.

Sorry for the me post, just feeling really rubbish.

Fx


----------



## marie73

Aqua - keep strong hun -     that it is good news with implantation and not the start of AF. Take care of yourself to day and be kind to yourself.      

Mumps - accupuncture sounds like it went well. I had that on my first round and whilst not sure it added any real value for me personally i think it did help relax me which is always a bonus during treatment. 

Darls - I think you are right to go with your gut feeling. Its our last try too and you have to believe you had given it everything and left no 'what if's'. I don't think they consultant appointment would have done much good other than as you say cost you more cash, particularly as he kindly wrote you such a detailed letter. Best of luck at ARGC - I have read fabulous things about them. 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all doing ok.
Marie xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Aqua, I'm also   that you're having implantation bleeding.  It's so hard to stay   24/7 but I'm sending  .

Darls, good luck @ ARGC.  I've cycled with women who have had up to six failed cycles and women who have had recurrent miscarriages who are about to welcome their babies into the world following success at ARGC.

Mumpsy, good luck on this cycle.

Lilyisabel,  .

AFM, all is well.  I'm starting to have more general aches and pains now that I'm getting bigger and I'm on iron supplements as I'm anaemic (don't talk to me about constipation) but I cannot complain.  I have a second glucose tolerance test in four weeks, then a growth scan in another four weeks to check on my low-lying placenta.  ARGC have stopped testing my immunes as they have been under control for two months running so the old credit card is getting a rest but I still have to go in for four weekly full blood counts and I'm still on Clexane, Aspirin and Cyclogest. But at 24 weeks, I finally feel that I can relax a little.

Wishing you all the best, my lovelies.


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua, thinking about you, really, really hope that it was just a little bit more implantation bleeding.  Is OTD tomorrow?


Ladies - I am so dappy, I got my drugs through from central homecare today and I stupidly sealed the sharps bin shut without realising what I was doing!  I am hoping that Lister might be able to give me a new one tomorrow when I go in for my scan - otherwise does anyone have any idea where I can swap my empty sealed bin for a new one?  I have to say, seeing all the needles etc has freaked me out a bit, this is getting very real now.....


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi,
Mumpsy, you made me laugh so much. That sounds like the sort of thing I'd do. Sure Lister will be able to give you a new one tomorrow.

Bubbs, I'm glad that you are doing ok, apart from the general wear and tear  .

Darls, how was dd's parents morning? Hopefully she is an angel at nursery. I remember A's first one and thinking 'oh my god, when did I get grown up enough to go to parents evening'  . I think he was about 18 months old at the time. I had the same feeling when looking round schools before xmas - when did I get so responsible? I'm sure that your consultant will give you your notes, he's got no reason not to, and I'm sure he will want to give you the best chance, and all consultants I've met admit ARGC are great in slightly more tricky cases, especially immunes.

Marie, thank you so much for the  . I need as many of them as I can get .

Well work was manic today so not much time for panicking, which is a good thing. However, being stuck in traffic gave me plenty of worry time on the way home. Got to buy the tests tomorrow night for Friday morning. Argh. Which to buy? I need the one that guarantees the positive result - do you think there is one of them?  

Lily, Jem and everyone else, hi.

Fx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi All  

well ovulation today so af should be here within 2 weeks   then i can get set for my treatment to begin  
startinme with my scrape to check for problems not seen   all will be ok but consultant said everyting should be fine  

then start everything else after that well the pill with af i think ??

x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Aqua., sorry to hear it failed, keep strong and be positive. 

Hope everyone ok. 

We hda our planning appt this morning for over an hour,  OMG.      A few hurdles to mention, me= very confused, hubbie= scared I think,  .  Its all exciting and nerve wracking. 

Unfortuantely I had a very bad day yesterday and walked out of work,   I had a huge melt down, due to no staff, a massive workload and fear of all this c&^% at work affecting the outcome of this IVF.  Hence Im off sick today as did not and have not slept properly recently and had a bad tummy this morning.  Everyone at work was lovely, but I was an absolute wreck.  I am seeing the doctor later on today, to see if there is sonething he can suggest to help me sleep, I feel done in.  I feel a bit silly as Im the sort to just ghet on with it but I generally cannot and will not let that place affect the outcome of my treatment, Im due to cover an entire department next month for a month with someone who does not have access to hald the systems and who is completely new, they have no staff to help out they expeft you to do it all yourself.  I snapped yesterday, and after today's planning appt, was upset as my period is late and they are waiting for that to start, and they told me its common for a delay in the menstral cycle due to stress.  Anyway, sorry for that moan, Im off to the docs later, 

Hope everyone ok?


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi jack,
Sorry to hear you are feeling so bad.

Just a quickie because I'm at work. I don't test until tomorrow so don't know if it has worked or not yet. I'm praying it has. 

Will write more later.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello everyone!! 
Aqua - Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow....thinking about you.
Lisa - glad you've got a start date in sight now.  Good luck with the scrape.
Jack - I'm so sorry to hear about your work problems, you really don't need that right now. I really hope that you can get something sorted out so that you can keep your stress levels down.  At the very least I hope you find some way to relax when you get home of an evening so that work doesn't take over your whole life, although I know that's easier said than done!
Bubbs - congrats on getting to 24 weeks!! I hope that the glucose test etc go smoothly.
Darls - hope you got your notes from your consultant. It sounds like a fresh start at the ARGC is just what you need, and if they're the experts then you are of course doing the right thing, you really shouldn't worry about your consultant's feelings.
I had my baseline scan today and have the go-ahead to start my injections tonight.  OMG!!  Oh and they gave me a new sharps bin, I made the nurse laugh today, so glad I can provide some amusement for everyone!!!
Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks mumpsy. 

Have been signed off, as am not sleeping and feeling knackered.  I wont let this treatment be affected by work, the management at my workplace are useless and do noting to avoid problems until it has already happened.  Too much work with no help, just more work added, I know I have a job but there is a limit where some take advantageof this recession and no jobs!   and I have a better chance I feel now as no stress.


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All !

I am dipping in for a quick hello as I haven't been on FF for ages. I've missed SO many posts and much news so will have to try and come back for a catch up when time allows.

Aqua, All the best for tomorrow  . I will be thinking of you and sending . Just remember you have done all you can- it's in the lap of the gods.

Mumpsy, hope the injection went OK tonight.

To all else   and will catch up on your news (hopefully at the weekend) but i know if the weather is nice I will be out making the most of it . Take care everyone.

Jx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Oh my god.... it's a .
Can't believe it. 
I think it was the longest few mins of my life waiting for those words 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'. Poor hubby got a shock when I flung the lights on, and jumped on him in excitement (not like that   ) at 0150. I can't imagine going back to sleep, so I've come downstairs to work my way through SKY planner.

I feel like I'm in some sort of dream, and the clinic are going to tell me it's just the drugs giving me a false positive or something.

Anyway, thank you all SO much for your support. You have been there to calm me down when I've been a loony, and listen to me rant. I really   that this is this thread turning back to   for everyone. It was lucky at the beginning, let's hope it's turning lucky again.  

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Congrats Aqua!!!! Wow, you must be in shock!!  How many were transfered.  Yay!!!!  Again an inspiration.

Day 1 is today for me anf then on to the IVF/ICSI, all nerve wracking, they take over everything!  

Do keep us postrd of your progress Aqua, I guess you will ring them today and they book you in for six week scan?


----------



## Mumpsy

HOOOOOORRRAAAAAYYY!!!!  Congrats Aqua!!!!  That is so funny that you literally waited until after midnight on OTD to test!!!  I hope you managed to get some sleep last night.  I am so very chuffed for you and you're right I think this is the start of a quick succession of BFPs on this thread!!!


My injection was fine last night although I can't work out how to break the water vial without smashing the top of it....practise makes perfect I guess!!!


----------



## aquapinkdog

Thanks. I didn't deliberately test at 0150 but I couldn't sleep and then needed a wee. I debated whether that would be classed as 'first wee of the day'. 

I stayed up all night watching tv as I was too excited to sleep. Finally went back to bed at 6 and ds decided to get up at 0620 . Oh well, right now I don't care. Sure i will regret it later tho.

Mumps, not sure practice makes perfect with those bottles. I could do it perfectly some days and others I'd smash it to smithereens. Did ur clinic give u little plastic caps to put over the top, which are supposed to make it easier? At least u should have loads of spares of the liquid.

Jack, they transfered one day 5 blast. Good luck with starting. It is a rollercoaster with ups and downs but I was surprised at how normal the drugs and things became very quickly. Obviously there are some hard days, but you will probably have good days too as things are happening after a long wait and that's quite  empowering. 

Got to call the clinic later to arrange a blood test and make sure clear blue hasn't made this up. 

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Internet had broken at home so had to wait till I got into work and it was worth the wait.

Massive congratulations aqua - so pleased for you   . I don't think Clearblue lie.

Can't say all I want to say as at work but I had a good feeling for you. Will be in touch later


----------



## Jack5259

Clearblue is the one my clinic recommend to use.  Blimey, what a rollercoaster.  I have a good feeling there are going to be a few BFPs on thisforum soon.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Have spoken to the clinic and they said I don't need to do blood tests as poas are so accurate.
Got a scan on 12 apr. Should be on 9th but that's a bank holiday 
Seems weird that officially im 4 weeks as they take your date from start of stimming, when I only had him put back in 9 days ago. 

Hope there are lots more BFPs on here very soon. 

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

I thought they took your date from the first day of your last period?  
Also thick question but what does POAS mean?  
So Aqua you didnt have to wait the full two weeks then?  Blimey, so pleased your result is a BFP.  
I start my drugs on 11th April and EC week is 28th May, drugs get here on Wednesday.  I have to inject three times a day and it has to be kept in fridge, which will be a problem as there is no access to a fridge at work.   
Im really feeling odd today what with Aqua's news,   its all very surreal isnt it big things can happen from this wonderful treatment that we are all so lucky to be able to have,


----------



## Bubblicious

Many congratulations, Aqua  !!!

Jack, POAS is "pee on a stick".  Yes, with IVF, you are four weeks pregnant on OTD as this is what you would be on a normal cycle but because you've had an artificial cycle which could be any length depending on how you respond to the drugs you cannot go by the first day of your last period.  Have you looked into diabetes coolbags to keep your drugs cold?  Good luck!

I hope this is the beginning of a good news streak!


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Bubbs, sorry for such a stoopid question!!   Durgh!!! 

Im taking time off over the injections etc, I want to give myself the best possible chance here, its so precious as it is to us all.  Thanks for hthe info re the diabetic cool bags though, may work up until the week or two before, as want to take time off for when I know if its a BFP or a BFN in order to be either in shock or totally gutted.    Its such a rollercoaster.  

How are you doing Bubbs?


----------



## Darls3000

Hey Aqua
I knew it was going to be fabulous news for you and I literally geared up when I read it as I felt your joy. WELL DONE YOU AMAZING woman. Fan bloody tastic. This is the beginning of the winning streak and so thank you from all of us for kick starting it. 

Mumpsy, the injections do get easier but I striggled a bit with the way my gonal f burned when I injected it. You do get surprisingly used to it though. Jem great to hear from you again and hear you are well and Bubbs to. 

Sorry to hear you are having such a tough time at work Jack, doesn't sound relaxing in the least. Hope you are okay. Xx


----------



## Jem1978

Aqua I am over the moon for you!! It's about time there was some good news on here. I don't think it feels real for a while I cetainly didn't believe it until about 3-5 days after.

Jack, sorry to hear work not so great but good news on having dates. The cool bags brand i know is good is called 'Frio', so is worth a look.

Mumpsy, Glad the injection went well. Glass top vials are always a nurses worst enemy. I'm not sure  what sort you have but they usually have a dot to indicate where to apply pressure. I always use a piece of wrapping (from a needle/syringe or something) to hold  top with. That way if it does shatter you don't end up with Glass in your finger!

Lily, So you are joining my allotment digging world- excellent . You really won't need the gym after digging your plot!! Have you got a full plot? I hope to get my mum to help me put my potatoes in this weekend. My back is hampering what i can do up there.The baby and my health is more important than a sack of spuds, so I'm not too worried if it's a disaster this year!! . I'm sure you'll love it, it can be very addictive.

Darls, I'm glad your plan is unfolding. Don't under estimate your gut feeling- I think they are really important and you would always wonder had you stuck with the other guy out of guilt.

Bubbs, Glad you are well despite having iron tabs for anaemia- they are horrid but work. How come you have had a GTT so early in pregnancy? It's not really accurate until around 28weeks gestation, unless the evidence has changed. I have mine booked for a couple of weeks so am very much looking forward it to being on the receiving end for once!! 

Anyhow, The sun is shining and it's a glorious day.I must get on and hang the washing out, do so jobs around the garden etc.Hello to all others in the thread.

Enjoy the lovely weather this weekend.

Jemxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all, hope everyone ok, how are you feeling Aqua?  

I have had more dates through for second planning appt, pre op appt, as well as week commencing the 28th May will be EC week, all very organised, Im very impressed.  So nervous, but excited, worried, anxious.  Yay!


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello - 

Jack it sounds as though your clinic is very  impressive with their organisation. I'm sure this is a good sign for the rest of your cycle 

Aqua - our new lady with a bump (and that's not just the drug side effects anymore ) hope you are being well looked after by your two boys. Your scan date doesn't seem that far away - to me at least!!

Jem - great to hear from you. The baby and your health are definitely more important than a sack of spuds. I'm very excited about the allotment but a bit scared about what we're taking on. My bf has got the other half of my plot so it's fab that we are lottie neighbours  today I've planted tomatoes (4 diff sorts) and some courgettes, they are on our kitchen windowsill. Am now contemplating how many celeriac I could possibly need over winter? Any ideas anyone .? Also I had my seed potatoes delivered today - what do I need to do with them to get them sprouting? Still to get the keys but am hopeful we'll have them for next weekend and the clearing can commence, it's only not been used for a year so shouldn't be too bad. Sorry I'm turning this thread into gardener's world 

Darls - hello hope you're well. Your post always make me  

Bubbs - thank you very much 

Mumpsy - hope the glass vial smashing is improving. maybe you could use a sword like they do with champagne bottles 

Marie - hope everything is going well.

We're just enjoying the sunshine here, need to nip into town in a minute so I'm going to be heading off now.

Take care all
L x


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello all, what a lovely weekend!!  


Aqua - hope you're have a lovely time on cloud 9!!  Glad you've got your scan date sorted, it'll come around really quickly especially with Easter in the meantime -  are you doing that with the Lister as well?  We're with them too and so far I've been really pleased with them.  Jalia is doing my scans.


Lily - I loved reading your gardeners world post, sometimes it's nice to think about other things, even when I'm on FF!!


Jack - That's great that you've got your dates through, the end of May will be here before we know it.


Jem - Hope you managed to enjoy the sunshine.  Thanks for the tip about the glass vials, the pharmacy gave me plastic caps for the top and I have actually managed to break 2 in a row now without smashing them!  The injections really haven't been as bad as I thought they would be and so far I haven't noticed any side effects, so fingers crossed that continues!!


We had a rare night off from DD last night as she had a sleepover with her cousin so we treated ourselves to a nice meal out which was a really lovely.  Today we've just been enjoying the garden and pottering about, I actually feel very relaxed right now which is nice considering we're right in the middle of tx - not sure I'll feel the same way on the 2ww! 


Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend
Mumps x


----------



## marie73

No time to post much as in work and boss snooping but just seen Aquas news and couldn't post and run!!!

WWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYY! 

Congratulations to you - so wonderful.

Will post back later for more personals.

Happy Monday everyone

Marie xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi girls,
Thanks everyone for all the well wishes.

Mumps, I'm having the scan back at Spire...only had to go to Lister for the 2 important bits . Glad that you had a lovely night out and are quite relaxed at the moment. The injections are surprisingly not bad aren't they? I found they stung for about the first week, but nothing major.

Lily, did you decide how much celeriac you need? I don't even know what celeriac looks like. That's bad isn't it?

Jack, how are you feeling?

I got through Friday on adrenaline, but crashed just before DS's bedtime and was Mrs Evil by the time DH got home. He was really shocked, I'd been so happy in the morning, but lack of sleep turned me into a monster. He tried to give me a lie in on Saturday but I couldn't sleep. Typical. I did 4 hours of ironing (I know how to live), then we went to the local footie which was fun, and then I had to go out for a friends bday Sat nt and didn't get back til 1am. Luckily it was quite far away so I had to drive, and therefore didn't face any questions. DH let me sleep in on Sunday and I woke up at lunchtime . That made me happier again  . 
I have no idea what I'm going to wear for work today as I have got a massive tummy. I'm assuming that it is still Cyclogest related and not just that he's growing particularly fast  .
I'm still a bit scared that this is all going to go wrong. It all seems too good to be true. I did do another test on sunday afternoon, just to be sure. I do go the toilet about 300 times a day to check for blood. Hopefully I will relax a bit after the scan. 

Anyway, I will stop rambling now and go to get ready.

Take care everyone.
Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Aqua , your not rambling at altoilet thing!!  I would be the same as you re the toilet thing!!  Are you feeling sick at all or any thing? 

Im ok, not sleeping still, been signed off work because of the stress levels there and it possibly affecting my IVF outcome, and I cant let that happen, and Im also not sleeping hardly because of it all, I think its all so much going on and to get my little head round, IVF is something else!  Am really enjoying the sun though, didnt know what it was when it first came out the other day, or I had forgotten what it was!!  

Aqua, how did you get on with the drugs, was it ICSI you had or IVF?  Im having both.  Were you   and   on the drugs?  Just worried about going back to work, the way it is there at the moment, and being stressed out again with it all.


----------



## Jem1978

Evening All!

Hasn't the weather been amazing!? I had some mummy friends and 6 kids over for tea after school and admit to have caught the sun slightly whilst out in the garden .

Aqua, Be prepared for pant checking to continue for a while hun . I think i did get better after the 6 and 12w scan but still admit to doing it now if something doesn't feel 'right' . I promise you will calm down on it though-I feel relaxed now I'm 27weeks .

Lily, It's great to share a plot as it's hard going and can be a bit overwheling with a whole plot of soil to turn (especially if you don't have all the tools of the trade). <ost of the old boys 'chit' their pototoes as do I. All that means is putting them into eggboxes/ trays with the best buds pointing upwards. Then pop them in a windowsill to start them growing (ideally for 4-6weeks). If you are running late though my theory is just chuck them in and see what happens! . I just looked up celeriac for you as I have not grown it yet. _'Sow in March plant out late May. As plant grows continually remove side shoots to expose the crown, keep weed free and water regularly, watch out for carrot fly and slugs. Earth up in Sept. Harvest Nov_. I guess it all depends how much you like celeriac and how much space you have but 1 plant will produce 1 root from. Gardeners question time over .

Jack, sorry to hear you have been signed off. Hopefully not being at work though will ease things for you .

Take care all have a lovely Easter if i don't get back for a while. We are off the Axminster for a weeks hol. Fingers crossed we get to eat at the river cottage too.

J x


----------



## Mumpsy

Hi Ladies, I had my first scan since starting stims today, it is day 7 of stims.  I'm not really sure what to make of what happened.  The ultrasound was ok, she said that I had something like 10 follicles in my right ovary and I think she said 15 in my left, but that all bar one were under 10mm, one was 12mm.  I just sort of sat there not saying anything and afterwards realised that I should have asked questions like what is a normal number of follicles at this stage, is that too many, what size did you expect them to be.  I then had an oestrogen blood test and saw the nurse who said no need to come back in until Monday, the follicles were looking a bit small at this stage but she still thought egg collection would be Thurs or Fri next week.  I then had a message this afternoon that I should actually go back for a scan on Friday.  I have left a message for the nurses to call me back so I can see what's wrong, presumably it is due to the result of my blood test, but it's not seeming like good news right now is it?


Just wondering if any of you have any theories about what may be wrong.  Is this possibly OHSS?


Hope you're all well, sorry for the me post
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi mumps,
Only advice I can give is not to worry (pot calling kettle  ). You can't possibly pre empt what they may say. 
I have no idea what size my follies were. They didn't tell me, so I didn't ask. Some days I thought about it but I knew that would be more information to torture myself with via google. I guess we have to trust them. They are experts at this.
I know when they told me that I had too much oestrogen and ec had to go back by a day I was mrs angry because I thought if they'd monitored me better I wouldn't have had the delay, which I convinced myself was going to ruin the whole thing, but now I have to believe they have a clue. 

So take a deep breath and see what they say when they call back.

Let us know.
Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Thanks Aqua, a nurse called me back and said that my oestrogen was quite high and I had quite a lot of follicles, but as they were still quite small it was nothing major to worry about.  I really just wanted reassurance that they weren't going to have to abandon the cycle and she said that she didn't think that would be the case and they rarely have to abandon cycles, but obviously it's got me a little bit worried.  They've said to carry on the same dose so it can't be too serious at the moment and at least I only have to wait until Friday....fingers crossed it'll be better news then!!


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Mumpsy, they know what they are doing, and Im sure you will be fine, keep us posted!

My drugs arrived today, and have had to fill most of the shelf with drugs, there is hardly room for food!  Blimey,   its al; coming up a bit fast!


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello all, Happy Friday!!


Jack - how exciting that you have all of your drugs - and a little daunting no doubt!  I know when I saw the needles, I thought, right so I'm really going to do this am I?


Aqua - thanks for your very steady, sensible reply to my panic-post on Wednesday, of course everything you said was completely right!


I had another appointment at Lister today and all seems to be ok now, they said I do have a high number of follicles (approx 25 in total) so they have to keep a close eye, and my oestrogen was quite high on Wed, they are supposed to call me back today to let me know what to do with my dosage as I may have to decrease now (hope so as am going to run out and have to buy more!!), but either way my follicles have grown really well since Wed so they are now estimating egg collection early next week - hooray!!!  I have another scan tomorrow to decide whether it is Monday or Wednesday I think.  Fingers crossed they don't find any problems now....


Anyway, I hope you've all had a nice week and have enjoyed the weather and that you all have lovely weekends


Mumps x


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck Mumpsy and Jack!

Mumpsy, I had 30+ follies of varying sizes and high oestrogen so had to take a few half doses of stimming drugs before EC.  But we got 12 mature eggs and all of them fertilised and nearly all divided well so I had day 5 blasts transferred.  I was mega-bloated between EC and ET but 3 litres of water minimum a day helped me feel better soon enough.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## Mumpsy

Hi Bubbs, thanks for that, it makes me feel a lot better knowing that you were in a similar situation and have had a BFP at the end of it! I will definitely take your advice on the water, I've been trying to drink more anyway.  I haven't heard back from Lister today, so am going to assume that I'm ok to keep my dose the same for one more night anyway.  Have a nice weekend x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi everyone 

Hope you all had a good day.

My DH and I have had some horrid words exchanged today  and we have pretty much decided to part ways,  Im writing this but I feel completely numb, and dont know how to feel., I guess we have drifted apart and not realised but he tells me he has not been happy for a while, Im devastated.  We still love each other, but OMG,   you just dont realise it, Im gutted and well, the treatment will take a backseat for now,   I never realised it, i blame myself but he said he is to blame too, Im so gutted.


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack, I'm so sorry to read your post.  You must be absolutely devastated. I suppose all you can do is take time to come to terms with the decision that you've both made. I hope you're surrounded by lots of friends and family to help you through this. xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Mumpsy, I am, and even now just feel horrendous, dont know what to do or say, but I dont want this. some things I guess seem ok but actuall they are not, I just wish it could all be ok.


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, I'm so sorry about your news, hun  .


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack,
I am sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  .

As you said you still love each other, so I hope you can work things out once the treatment pressure is off for a while.

You take very good care of yourself and you have lots of people who care here.

If you need to talk/rant, please pm me.

Lots of love.
Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack - hope you're doing alright, thinking about you.
Aqua - How are you feeling?  Just one more week until your scan right?


I had another scan and blood test today and all is looking good for EC on Wednesday!!  I am getting quite excited now, need to start tapering my expectations as have already found myself thinking about due dates etc!
Hello everyone else!
Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks everyone for your kind messages.  Dearest hubbie has left, Im ringing the clinic on Monday to discuss treatment and to cancel it.  Im a mess. There have been signs recently, but I have just put it down to stress.  He was crying and toldf me he loved me, but we have nothing in common, I cant tell you how painful all this is,  I dont want any of this, I just want him to come home and everything be ok.  I have a friend coming over shortly to try and get me to eat, but I cant even do that.  Sorry this is not the right forum to be putting your marriage issues on, I may have to seek another forum! 
Hope everyone ok.


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, hun, don't feel like you cannot post on here about what you're going through.  By all means, seek specific support elsewhere if you feel you need it but you have our support right here, too.  The only words of comfort that I can offer is that your/DH's feelings are very raw right now.  Give yourselves time and then the healing can begin.  Whether that is together or apart ... it will get better.  You will move on from this.  I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.  Sending you strength and my thoughts.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack,
It may not be the 'right forum' but we care, so please come here as much as you want to share your feelings. We've all 'known' each other long enough now to go off topic. 

Mumps, 
good luck for the ec on wednesday. I bet you can't wait. Exciting times. I will keep everything crossed for you. I was the same getting carried away...I think that's normal. 

I still am....do you know what I did today? Bought maternity clothes. Naughty naughty girl. I was determined I was just going to 'have a look', but instead bought a coat, a jumper, a pair of trousers and a long top. How about that for tempting fate. I checked with everyone I could take them back and I can except the trousers, but they were only £5 down from £30 in M&S it would have been rude not to buy them  . The winter coat was £10 from £60 in H&M. Mmmm, I think I may have to hide them from hubby until after the scan.  

While I'm revealing secrets, do you know what else I did ages ago? NEXT had a boys nursery decor set I loved (after we'd already done DS's nursery). When I was happily assuming I was going to get pregnant easily 2 years ago, I bought the whole set on ebay. Another bargain...£25 for everything, with local pick up. Seemed like fate  . Little did I know it was going to take this long. If we get far enough to use it    , and it's another boy, I have no idea how I am going to produce an entire childs bedroom from the loft and explain to DH how it got there  .  

Hope everyone else is ok and having a lovely weekend.
Love fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Jack   I am so sorry to hear your news. We are all here for you if you need us. I hope your friend is helping tonight (and don't stress too much if you don't feel like eating). This journey we're on does put relationships under a lot of strain. As you've said you do love each other and I hope in time you work things through to the best outcome for both of you. Thinking of you tonight 
L x


----------



## marie73

Hi girls

Jack my heart goes out to you. It is such an emotional raw time.  I really can sympathize with where you are. DH and I parted in January, the stress of treatment (and me being obsessed with having a baby) combined with him working away was just too much for us. Whilst I loved him dearly I needed support from him and just wasn't getting it. I don't want to give you false hope but we did work things out but we both had to be very honest. Its hard after harsh words are said to find a way forward, but either together or apart you will get through this. I really hope you do stay on the thread I haven't been on here long but this kind of place where you can talk honestly and not be judged is a godsend. Really really pray you are doing ok and am sending you a massive virtual hug.          

Aqua - i love that you have been sneakily harbouring baby stuff for a while. Hoping you manage to hide the clothes from DH till your baby bump fills them. Glad to hear all is going well with you. 

Mumps - goodluck for EC - I have everything crossed for you getting a golden egg.    . You keep thinking positive chick, it will work. xx

Hello Jem, Bubblicious, Darls and Lily - hope you are all doing ok?

AMF - been a mad week or so. Bought a new house (ours isnt even on the market yet) and then mum was taken very ill. Some kind of seizure. They still haven't ruled out why but have thank god ruled out the most serious conditions. Due to start DR tomorrow - it doesnt rain but it pours hey! 

Much love to you all (especially Jack),
Marie xxx


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack - how are you holding up? Hopefully you've managed to get some sleep and have some good chats with your friends and family.

Aqua - I loved your post, it really made me smile. I hope you manage to keep the clothes a secret until your scan. As for the baby boy nursery stuff, that is hilarious - you'll definitely have a girl now!!


Marie - welcome back and wow what a week you've had.  Really sorry to hear about your Mum, hope she's making a speedy recovery.  Congrats on the house, how exciting!


I had my final scan today, I have 35 follicles!  Apparently my oestrogen is very high so I'm not doing the menopur tonight and just the trigger at midnight.  I've also got some other medication to hopefully prevent OHSS which they seem quite concerned about now.  Fingers crossed it'll be ok, I am just drinking lots of water and trying not to think about it!  Egg collection still scheduled for Wednesday at midday!


Hope everyone is enjoying this bonus good weather we're having!
Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi to all my friends on this forum, 

Thank you so much for your lovely suportive comments, DH has come back devastated and wants to make a go of things and is desperate for us to work out so we are havig counselling.  He has told me the stress of all the treatment and other things have all just got to him,  but we both love each other and are going to work through it,  I never realised how much of an impact all this has.  We are going ahead with IVF too as its our slot and is so precious so we are going to plod on, but make more time for each other.  Thats the problem and communication has not been great but we are going to work it out, we both want to be together, trust each other and I think thats enough, he looks terrible, I feel lousy but I have decided I will give it another go, been together too long to walk away.  

Hope everyone ok, and thanks once again each one of you for being so supportive. x


----------



## Jack5259

On saying about the IVF, may postpone it but not sure,


----------



## lilyisabel

Jack -   sounds like you've had a pretty traumatic weekend. I hope this is the start of a new chapter in your relationship, try and take some time for the two of you. I'm thinking of you both and sending you lots of   

Mumps - I had about 40 follicles (my clinic didn't do bloods so I've no idea what my oestrogen wa like ) I know just how uncomfortable you must be feeling right now  I didn't get ohss I drank water like there was no tomorrow with the odd peppermint tea, I found that eased the bloating. Good luck for Wednesday  

Aqua -   at the furniture 

Marie - hope your mum is ok    that this is the start of a fantastic treatment for you.

Bubbs, Jem and darls - hello hope you are all okay 

Afm - I was doing really well this morning, I'd had a coffee with one of my work friends who is expecting her second, her first is 5.5 ( she knows nothing about what I'm going through) was telling me how excited her child is about the baby and how he really understands everything so I was in a really good frame of mind and excited for dd that possibly the same could happen for her and it's brilliant that she'll be a bit older. I also sent off my confirmation slip for the consultation appointment at the ARGC we've got for the end of the month and everything was looking good. Then I get an email from the friend who we're staying with next weekend in holland - we had our firsts at the same time - she's now expecting her third. This is the twentieth pregnancy announcement of my friends, everyone of them has now got pregnant (some twice ) whilst we've been trying. I am pleased for her I'd just been looking forward to a weekend away from it all and now it's going to be a bit of a pregnancy focussed one. Dh was lovely tonight when I told him and has made me feel better. Sorry I know there's worse problems in the world and I'm moaning about this, I still think I'm a bit up and down from the last cycle.
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,

Jack, I can't tell you how much it has made me smile hearing you guys are going to give things a go, and sort the problems out. I know you are still feeling lousy now, but as much of a cliche as it is, time is a great healer, and you both have learnt you have to open up more. Is there any chance of you being able to get away for a weekend soon to have a proper chance to just be together, and have fun? 

Mumps, good luck for the trigger tonight honeybun. I made hubby do that one for me, as it was the only one which had a proper needle rather than the epi-pen thing. I had 1 or 2 menopur free nights before trigger as my oestrogen was too high too. Let's hope and   they get loads of fab ones. Get prepared for the most amount of blood pressure taking you've ever had in your life on Wednesday. I swear the nurse came in to see me about every 5 mins from 8am to 330pm (that may be an exaggeration, but that's how it felt on the day). Also if you get offered the reflexology by Jacqueline, do it. It was DIVINE. She said I would drift off to sleep, which I didn't, but every so often I looked down and she was definitely 'in the zone'. I looked over at hubby and chuckled quite a few times. Possibly not the reaction she was looking for. I have no idea if it helped but 1/ the amount of money I've spent, another £55 makes no odds, 2/ I will try anything, so I can tick it all off the 'tried it list '3/ it passed an hour while 'in recovery', and then the bonus was it's amazing.

Marie, I hope your mum is ok, and they can get to the bottom of what's wrong really quickly. You bought a house? And the girls were laughing at me getting carried away buying a few clothes  . Tell us more. Good luck for DR tomorrow.

Lily, Bubbs, Jem, anyone else  I've missed, hope you are all ok.

I'm in panic mode and thinking about moving the scan back from Saturday to Thursday as I'm scared I won't be able to see anything on Saturday (6+1 wks) and I will start freaking more than I already am. I thought my loopiness would stop after the 2ww. Seems I was wrong. I've emailed the clinic for their opinion, but they are so laid back....and I'M NOT (in case you haven't noticed   ).

Fx


----------



## marie73

Hey all


Jack - I am so very relieved that you are having a go at things with DH. It did sound like it wasn't what you wanted. Its so easy to under-estimate the impact of IVF and the damage a failed cycle can do.  DH and I are strong I would say because of our huge bust up in January - it was on the day of doing the first jab for cycle 2. We ended up postponing for 3 months but I really didnt want to but I knew it was the right thing for us.  Aqua's suggestion of a few nights away sounds like a great idea if you can make time for it.

Aqua - I know its been a mad week and the house thing is very scary. It came on the market last year but was too expensive for us - now its back and reduced and we bought it. We just have to sell ours although we will buy the other and hope that ours sells. Scary times - but it will take my mind of the IVF, well a bit anyway!

Mumps - good luck with trigger shot - got everything crossed for you for Wednesday.

Marie xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Marie,
I love your attitude about the house . We will buy it anyway and hope ours sells  

Buying a house should def. take your mind off IVF for a while. Just think of all that decorating and furniture buying you can plan for....wow. I was really naughty and went to an open house round the corner the other week for a victorian house that needed complete renovation. It could be amazing, but I would never go for it, but I whiled away a couple of nights planning what I could do to it, and how much it would all cost - I was even looking at the cost of replacement sashes on the internet. Nuts, but definitely a good distraction. 

Fx


----------



## marie73

Aqua not sure if I am being brave or stupid, I already have one rental house and its a pain in the bottom so the thought of adding a second is not good. The agents all came round yesterday and think we could get an offer on ours quickly so we'll see.  You are right thoughts its prime distraction for the 2ww.

Marie xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Hi all, 
Jack - I'm so pleased to hear you and DH have decided to give it another go, what a relief for you, and hopefully this will ultimately bring you closer together.
Aqua - thanks for the tip for reflexology, I've had it before and really love it, I will definitely be in for that.  I am actually quite excited at the prospect of getting a day in bed tomorrow!!
Lily - thanks for the tip re drinking water, I am doing my best to drink plenty but it's good to get reminders as I do still forget sometimes.  Sorry to hear you're getting down with all of the pregnancy announcements.  It is such a hard thing to deal with and it sounds like you've had so many. Just know that we all know exactly how you feel and you shouldn't feel bad for feeling a bit resentful of how easy everyone else seems to find it.  It's not fair, there's no other way to put it.  Glad that DH is being supportive, it took a while for my DH to understand how hard it was for me to hear that news over and over again.  I hope you still manage to have a nice time in Holland, hopefully given that it isn't their first pregnancy there wont be too much discussion about it.
Thanks to everyone else for the good luck with the trigger, it was a bit of a pain having to get up at midnight to do it, but went fine.


I've had a really busy day today, drove DD and puppy down to the new forest to visit family and we had most of the day on the beach, it was hectic and a lot of driving, but I think was quite a good thing in the end as it has taken my mind off tomorrow.  Now just got to get DD's bag packed for tomorrow and get myself set.  I'll let you all know how I get on.
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Mumps,
All the luck in the world for you tomorrow. Keep us all up to date. I will be checking in regularly.

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I'm in recovery now feeling fine. They got 26 eggs - hopefully at least one will make it! Will post more later x


----------



## Jack5259

What was it all like Mumpsy?  Here's to  .


----------



## marie73

Mumpsy - that is blooming marvellous news - a bumper crop. I am sure that your one golden egg is in there. Keep us posted how they get on.
Marie xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Thanks ladies, it was all very civilised and not traumatic at all.  I am home now and feel absolutely fine.  I had a lovely session of reflexology in my room while I was waiting to leave - thanks to Aqua's recommendation.  Just keeping my fingers crossed for the news tomorrow morning.  Hope you're all doing well.
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Mumps,
Glad you sound in such great spirits. I was just obviously a mega wimp  .
If you get wind (which I finally realised was what causing me such agony about 5 days down the line) then take lactulose. It did the job instantly. Sorry, way TMI  .

Did the reflexology lady make you chuckle? I've never seen anyone get so 'in the vibe'. She obviously loves her job, but she was amazing. 

I'm  for lots of fab embies to make it. Let us know in the morning.

Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

What a fantastic number, Mumpsy.  Look after yourself.  Here's hoping for lots of good news over the next few days for you.


----------



## marie73

Just a quick one,

Mumpsy good luck for today - heres hoping you have some lovely embies this morning...

Jack - how you doing hun - I've been thinking about you.

Thanks
Marie


----------



## Mumpsy

Hi all, just had a call from the clinic and 6 have fertilised and I'm provisionally booked for saturday at 1pm. I'm a bit disappointed given yesterday's result but apparently a lot of the eggs they collected were not mature. Hopefully 6 will be enough to have 1 good on at the end!


----------



## marie73

Mumpsy - its great news - got everything crossed for 6 fab embies and a few snow babies too hopefully in there! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jack5259

Fingers crossed for you Mumpsy.  On to the 2WW. 

We had our planning appt this morning, the second one which goes over the drugs and the paper work, we forgot to take the consent forms which we were supposed to fill in but hadnt,   Im really embaressed about that and ended up getting upset in the consultstion as she asked me about work, and whether I was under any other stress as she told me she thouight I did look thin, I couldnt tell her we had had marital issues and hubby wanted to leave me at the weekenfd, Im worried all this stress has set me back as Im already signed off as it is with stress.  I truely wanted to throttle hubby in the clinic room, not the way forward.   She said we can delay this if we wanted but its been going on for so long now, it would be a shame to delay things further, and also, its such a big thing to have hanging over our heads.  It can take over your life as well as your relatopnship.  I know hubbie would make the best dad, so that is good I guess.


----------



## Bubblicious

Mumpsy, I can understannd your disappointment, however, you have six   which is more than some ladies get, hun and at the end of the day, quality is more important than quantity.  I think Jem can vouch for that.  All you need is one good embryo to get that BFP.  Sending you  .

Jack, treatment is stressful in itself, let alone coupled with relationship worries and stress at work.  I hope things get a little easier for you at home so that you can be in the best possible frame of mind for treatment  .

Thinking of you all, ladies.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi 
Mumps, 6 is great. Good luck you get the call to say they've gone to blast.
Like the others have said it only takes one. 

Jack, it's not unusual to get upset - it is all a rollercoaster, but things will get better.

I'm terrified about my scan on Saturday in case it's not there, and was all in my head, or it isn't growing. I just go from one stress to another.

Hope everyone has a good long weekend. My hubby has just had his laptop bag stolen on his way home. That's a good start  .

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua, best of luck tomorrow, I am sure it will all be ok and then you can relax a little bit and start to enjoy the pregnancy. That's terrible about your husband's laptop bag.  I hope he didn't have too much of value in there (apart from the laptop obviously!).


Jack, I am sure you did get emotional at your consultation, but that is great that you and DH have decided to move forward with the treatment.  I got quite stressed and emotional just before DR was about to start and really questioned whether we were doing the right thing, but as soon as I started the nasal spray I felt better, like the decision was made and I just needed to focus on the treatment.


I had a bit more feedback from the clinic today, only 9 of my 26 eggs were mature, so 6/9 of those fertilised which is obviously much better stats than 6/26.  They said that my 6 embies are doing well, 2 have gone to 4 cell and the other 4 are at 2 cell which is as expected at this stage.  They are all top grade at the moment but apparently it's really too early to tell.  She sounded fairly optimistic that we would go to blast on Monday but I need to wait for a call tomorrow to confirm that I shouldn't go in tomorrow - another sleepless night ahead I predict!!!  I feel so much better now having had a bit of positive feedback and things seem to be going ok so fingers crossed.


Hope you're all enjoying your long weekend, we've got amazing weather today.  
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi girls.
Well not looking good here. Just been for the early scan and they can't find anything. I have a tilted uterus or womb which apparently makes everything difficult to find. He thought he could see the sac but wasn't 100pc sure as sometimes there are phantom ones, and because of the angle he couldn't measure it. He said it could be viable and too early, could be ectopic or could just be finished.

They've done a blood test and got to wait until 3 for the results. Can't stop crying. When the normally jovial consultant and nurse seem that down you know to worry.

Sorry for the me post. 

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Oh Aqua, I'm so sorry, but I am still hopeful for you that everything is ok. Please let us know how the blood test results go. Have they suggested going back for another scan in a week or so?


----------



## lilyisabel

Aqua    I'm so sorry to read this. I'm sat here praying it's too early  and it's your tilted uterus causing the probs. I just can't understand it as everything was so good, as you said it is a very early scan, I'm hoping the mixture of the two has just caused this and hatchy is there just tiny tiny. Please let us know how this afternoon goes I will be thinking of you  

Mumpsy - hope all going well with your embies 

L x


----------



## Jack5259

Oh Aqua, that is just awful.  Im so sorry for you, surely if the test is positive it cant be a phanton pregnancy?  As if it all isnt hard enough, hang in there, and keep us posted.  

DH and I went out last night for a drink and feel much better, the most important thing in all of this is our marriage/partnership as that really has to come first.  Its so easy to let things get in the way of what really matters.  Starting my drugs on Thursday which have PMT side effects/   bring that one on.    DH will be leaving again!    Not sure what to do about work and whether to go back for four weeks and then off for the treatment, which I have off already, I know what Im going back to and it will be chaos, I just have to not stress, advice please anyone, is it possible to detach yourself from stress/  

Thinking of you Aqua, hi to Lily, Mumpsy, and anyone else.


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack, glad you and DH are feeling a bit better. I'm sorry I can't be much help on the work thing, when I did work (before DD was born) I found my job very stressful and it wasn't until I handed in my notice to do IVF that I actually got pregnant.  On the other hand, you do have a little while to go and maybe work will help to take your mind off things. Do whatever feels right for you and don't worry about anyone else - this is too important.

Aqua, thinking about you, really, really hope you have some good news to report.

I had some good news this morning, all 6 embies are top grade and we're going to blast on Monday.  I am thrilled, just keeping everything crossed that they actually make it to Monday now.

Hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Mumps,
That's great news, well done.

Well we are still waiting. I am going out of my mind. I called the nurse at 4 but she hasn't returned my call so dh called the consultant who said he hasn't had the results yet but the lab is working all day so the results will def be today. It feels like torture now. I alternate between being slightly hopeful and crying hysterically. Why is this whole journey so crap? We are supposed to be going out for dinner with friends at 6 but can't the way things are at the mo. 

Sorry for the down post.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Don't you be sorry for the me post. We're all here for you. I can only imagine what you must be feeling. I'm thinking about you and sending you every  
  
L x


----------



## Mumpsy

Yes, please don't worry about venting on here Aqua. Please let us know when you hear, I'm really feeling for you x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Right. The clinic have finally called and said hcg levels are exactly what they would expect.

She's just called again and left a MSG to say consultant still worried about ectopic so he wants me to go to a maternity unit where they have more sophisticated scanning equipment.

Thanks for your support everyone.

Should know more by 915 tomorrow.

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Blimey Aqua   thinking of you.    Good news the HCG levels are optimistic,


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,

The clinic texted at 2200 last night and said they couldn't find a sonographer and we have to go at 0915 tomorrow now instead. Another 24 hours of torture. I've got all sorts of twinges going on and paranoia has completely set in now.

Thanks for all your support.

Jack, how are you feeling at the moment? Have you decided what to do about work? I can't really comment as you've said your job is high stress, but for me personally being at work was a godsend as it took my mind off treatment about 90% of the time I was there. And because no-one knew we were going for treatment there I couldn't even talk about it, whereas when I see certain friends outside of work it's quite often the main topic of conversation, whether I mean for it to be or not. I also didn't find the injections stressful once they'd actually started. The anticipation was worse than the reality.

Mumps, how are you feeling about going in tomorrow? I found ET way easier than collection and it was the most fascinating 20 mins of my life....we both thought 'well now we see why we've spent all this money'. When they show you the science it's amazing. The embryologist, doctor and nurse went into so much detail.

Had some great news today. A friend of mine got her BFP today after IUI, and 3 years of trying  .

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Aqua 

I have been cdhecking the forum to see if you had put a message on, another 24 hours must be a nightmare!!  I dont know what toi say apart from hang on in there, we are all here for you. 

Imn feeling ok, still undecided about work but like you say, it would take my mind off things, I just need to detach from the stress of it all,  My birthday tomorrow so am going to do nothing now, 36 tomorrow,    birthdays get a little scary the more you have of them.  DH and I are havinga quiet weekend.  Not in a very sociable mood, I think thats because everything that has happenbd, start my drugs on Thursday so nay well be   or   or   who knows.  

All the best for tomorrow Aqua, do keep us posted.   for you.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack,
I was 36 a few weeks ago. Happy Birthday for tomorrow. Let's hope this is your year  .
Can you arrange to have a delayed celebration in your 2ww - go away with hubby somewhere for the weekend. We went to Bristol and Cardiff in our 2 week wait (over my bday) and it was the best thing we could have done. I had a panic when I spotted on my bday (typical), but then calmed down when I googled and discovered it was perfect timing for implementation, but I spent far less time on my phone/laptop reading things to depress me, than I would have done at home.

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Aqua 

Yes Im the same as you, Google can be great but also a nightmare if you start reading into things! 

My DH is self employed and now is his busiest time but I think I will; definately look into something, if not before then after all of this. Im sleeping really well now and got 11 hours last night, hubby went out to a babywetting head night   last night and I was compleely in a coma when he got back, not literally!  I feel so miuch better now that I am sleeping better, and my mum has sent me a relaxation CD, Im going to see her this week i  think as we are going to have a girlie couple of days.    DH and I had our planning appt the other day amd hte nurse told me she would not weigh me as she is sure I am underweight and would have to come off the IVF treatment as my weight would not meet NHS criteria, I have just weighed myself an Im short of 10 stone.   She also said I looked worried, well Im not exactly going to go in skipping and dancing!    She told me to go away and eat more.    

Keep me posted Aqua how you get on, I have fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua, what a terrible couple of days you're having.  Good luck for today, I really hope that this scan is fine and you're given the reassurance you need.  


Jack - Happy birthday!!! I hope you are able to enjoy yourself and I think Aqua is absolutely right that you should book yourselves some time away whenever you can, it'll do you the world of good I'm sure.


Thanks everyone for your well wishes for me.  I am very keen to get one of my embies back on board now. Yesterday was my first day without an update on them so am just really hoping that I still have at least one to put back.  My other concern is that they're not going to let me do it this month and make me freeze them all. I have been having mild symptoms of OHSS, bloating, stomach tenderness, some mild nausea.  It all feels much better today so am just hoping it's normal and that they don't see something on the scan that changes their minds about transfer today.  There is always something to worry about isn't there?!!


I'll be back on later to let you know how it went.
Mumps x


----------



## lilyisabel

Jack - happy birthday! Welcome to the 36 club  

Mumpsy - good luck today  

Aqua  

Hi to everyone else

I've just started taking the Pill  and I'm in a foul temper - does it do this to anyone else or is it that I spent yesterday slaving in the kitchen for the in laws without any offers of help, DH stayed up watching the golf and I never sleep till he's in bed and I've now had to get up with dd at 6:30  
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Morning everyone.

Happy birthday jack.

Good luck today mumpsy. All the luck in the world.

Lily, hope your day improves after a dodgy start.

Well we are at the maternity unit who have never heard of us and can't understand what we are doing here. Dh has gone to phone the consultant to see what the hell is going on. I swear I'm going to have a nervous breakdown soon. 

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Aqua what a nightmare hope it gets sorted if I was slightly nearer I'd come over and let the staff have the full benefit of my mood   I'll do this bit so please don't you have a nervous breakdown keep as calm as you can for your little one 

L x


----------



## Jack5259

Lilyisabel, thanks for that, gave me a proper laugh!!  

Hope you ok Aqua?


----------



## Bubblicious

Aqua, I hope you are seen soon.  I am astounded at how badly organised the NHS are  .  I was always led to believe that you have very high HCG with an ectopic so with your levels being correct for this stage, I hope that you just have a shy beanie.  I'm thinking of you.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Do u think if I lose it completely
I will be safe on the grounds of diminished responsibility.

Dh has just gone to ask a nurse and they said someone will def be here by 12. Wtf? 

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Thinking of you Aqua.


----------



## lilyisabel

I can't believe what's happening Aqua.   I'm thinking of you  

Have just made a loaf of bread - kneading it viciously was very therapeutic  

L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi,
All looks ok thanks god.
The consultant finally came out as the sonographer didn't turn up.

He found the sac, fetal pole and heartbeat. It does look like there's two sacs but I only had one embie put back in, so less chance of twins. Nothing much seemed to be going on in the other 'sac' so he thought it may just be a blood clot, and wants me to go back for another scan next Monday. 

And breathe....

Hope u are all ok and lily u are a bit calmer.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

thank goodness aqua so pleased for you.   hope you enjoy the rest of your day 

I'm feeling a bit calmer dd and dh gone to soft play 
L x


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua - what a relief, I'm so happy for you. Try and enjoy what is left of today!!

I am thrilled to report that I have one lovely blast back on board, with 3 more going 1 more night and then possibly being frozen tomorrow. I am very happy and relieved although a little emotional. I feel like I can relax for a few days now before stressing over otd. The last 5 days have been quite emotionally draining!

Thanks for all of your support x


----------



## Jack5259

Yay!


----------



## Bubblicious

Fantastic news for both of you, Mumpsy and Aqua.  I'm so pleased  .


----------



## aquapinkdog

Mumpsy.
That's great news. Congratulations.
Have u got anything planned for the 2ww to make it go faster? 

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Blimey Mumpsy, its all a big emotional rollercoaster, my hormanal drugs kick in on Wednesday so I will be thinking of you over the 2WW, I got very confused over the whole thing., so much info, a complete mind blower, are you off work for two weeks, take it easy and  .  Fingers crossed for you! 
I have another question, I do like the occasional glass of wine, I wont be drinking from when my drugs start on Wednesday through to after the two week wait ends in June, and hopefully for a year or so after that due to being a mum....  , did anyone else have a glass or two of wine before their drugs started?  I feel guilty as I have read that before IVF you need to stop drinking completely for three months prior to the procedure............... .......I was never told that.  I dont have anything in the week but like a glass say on a Friday night.  Im worried I am scuppered before I have even started.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack
Don't panic I had a drink up to the week I started my drugs.
No one said anything to me about stopping, in fact my consultant said half a glass in the dr drugs stage was ok- better that, than being stressed in his opinion. I didn't take him up on it just in case. He said it was only when the menopur drugs started I had to be good. Hope that puts your mind at rest. 

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Aqua, was that your tablets or injections, my injections start on 16th May.  I will completely cut it out if that is the case from this week but as you say, it is a relief from stress levels, and also, IVF is a pretty stressful thing, I find it hard to completely 100% relax in these circumstances, the relaxation CDs are good, and walks, but its always on your mind. 

Aqua, hope you are feeling ok, such wonderful news,  , take care of you and your small one.


----------



## aquapinkdog

That was my first lot of injections he said it was ok for, but once I had my period and went onto the other injections I wasn't to drink.

I'm hoping that once you start the drugs you won't find it as stressful as you do now, I think most of us have found that the anticipation of ivf and all it involves is actually harder than the reality. I hope that's how it works for you too. 

Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack, I completely agree with aqua.  I found the drugs were no problem at all, I felt upbeat and excited and in a way like I actually had some control over the situation.  The last 5 days have been the most stressful time for me so far, waiting for phone calls and then the ups and downs of good news and then bad news.  


I came home this afternoon and crashed for a couple of hours.  DH and DD had been out food shopping and bought me flowers, they also completely amused themselves all day so that I could just sit and drink tea.  It was lovely.  


Aqua - we don't really have anything planned, DH is really busy at work at the moment.  We'll get a few things in the diary for next weekend and then Wed 11th is my birthday (seems we've all got our birthdays while going through this!!).  A couple of my really good friends have vowed to keep me busy all week so we'll just do lots of playdates etc.  I am a stay at home mum anyway so didn't need to take any time off work, although I'm not sure if the not working will end up being a bit of a curse rather than a blessing towards the end.  I've told DH I promise not to buy a test until Tuesday evening (OTD is Wed 18th) so really hoping I can stick to that!!


So glad that everything is back to happy on this thread for a while...


Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Aqua and Mumpsy, DH and I went through the drugs earlier   steroids, a pessary   but   bring it right on.  I just hope I dont lose the pessary or put it in the wrong hole. Oh dear, another question I need to read up on.


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack - Ha ha!  Is it cyclogest?  They told me either hole is fine!!


I had a little bit of bad news today, the clinic called to say that they didn't have any blasts to freeze.  I'm a bit gutted that after 26 eggs last wed I am literally down to one decent embryo.  Thankfully it was a good blast, but still the numbers have just blown my mind.  It does make me wonder if our "unexplained infertility" is now being explained by my lack of quality eggs...


Anyway, trying to stay positive, I have one on board and please please please that is all that we need


xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Mumpsy, it really only takes one, hun  .  Try to visualise that embie implanting and growing into a fantastic healthy baby ... don't know if it works but my acupuncturist recommended this so I gave it a go and look what happened!

Aqua, hope you are feeling   after the initial scare.  Thinking of you.

Jack, I also felt less anxious once I'd started treatment.  You go into action mode and there seems to be less time to be nervous.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone.

Hope ur all ok.

Mumpsy. Like bubbs said and I know Jem has said before it only takes one so here's praying that embie is getting nice and snugly in there.

Bubbs. How u doing? How long to go now? 

Lily, how did the baking go? Was it especially well kneaded thanks to my hospital? Lmao. Thanks for taking out my stress on your bread .

I was really happy yesterday but doubts about the way he said things keep popping into my mind and I start over analysing again. My mum has just given me a massive telling off saying that my stress is going to cause problems. I wish I knew how to chill out. 

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Mumpsy - it really does only take one and frosties are very over rated   congrats on being pupo, this bit is now the craziest of the whole procedure you turn into a raving loon, though the wait for a scan and early pregnancy also seems to send you a bit la la too (completely understandably ) I'm hoping to experience that soon . happy birthday for tomorrow  

Aqua - my bread was delish, the kneading was brilliant thanks to you . I'm so glad it's turned out well - I just couldn't see how hatchy wasn't there

Jack - either is fine for the pessaries  it's amazing how quickly you get used to doing them. It does feel better when you get started you do actually feel as though you're doing something constructive.

Bubbs - hello!!

Jem/ Marie - hope you're both well

I had my nurse appointment today for my FET but really really trying not to get excited but a bit of hope is creeping in  realistically I have less frosties than last time so we're highly unlikely to get either surviving the

thaw. I have a SIS procedure and pipelle scrape next Thursday, the SIS is a good look at my uterus, I hope everything is ok. The pipelle is a fairly new procedure and has shown positive results in tests  it helps if we get to transfer. I start injections next Thursday too.. It does seem to have gone quickly.

Jack - I'm off to get a glass of wine now  I'm going to have a drink or two until I get af before the transfer so about three weeks before transfer and certainly whilst down regging. With the last tx I didn't touch a drop and prob felt more uptight for not being able to have a small glass when I felt like it through out the whole time.
L x


----------



## marie73

Hello lovely ladies,

Hope the easter bunny has been kind to you all, and left you lots of choccie?

Aqua - what a tough time you have had! It must have been a nightmare, I really really hope you get to sit back and enjoy your time being pregnant it must be so difficult when its filled with worry. So very pleased to read that everything is ticking along ok now.  

Mumpsy - yay for being PUPO - I agree with Bubba - it does only take one and positive thinking that your golden egg courtesy of the IVF bunny has started to bloom in your tummy into a baby. Hope the next two weeks treat you kind and fly by.    

Jack - I am with the other girls on the wine thing. I started d/r last week and have had a very small glass of wine a couple of nights over Easter. I think you need to keep yourself calm and as relaxed as possible and I love wine and it helps relax me.  I won't take any after ET and probably not whilst stimming but that is probably more because I tend to be a bit 'healthier' during that time, more water, less chocolate, no caffine (its a dull time  ).  Really pleased to see that you and DH have sorted things out too.  

Lily - you made me laugh with your frustration at Aqua's situation and your bread kneading. Bet it tasted great though!  I am with you about depriving yoursefl during treatment - I think that is what makes it more stressful. I am approachign cycle two differently to the first - trying to be more relaxed and if I want to eat / drink something I am going to. Hoping it helps me 'enjoy' treatment more.  It also sounds like you are getting some extra things to maybe help with the treatment so fingers crossed you break some new ground and this will be your time  

Bubba / Jem - hope you are both doing ok? 

AFM - day 9 of down regging and I've got man flu   feeling rotten but soldiering on! Back at work today but boss is out so happy days. Have sorted mortgage on new house and put mine on market today so exciting times, just hoping the stress of this doesn't get too much. Especially at minute as I have a tenant in my rental house who hasn't paid since Jan!!! Don't suppose any of you have evicted tenants before have you?  Am still very excited about this treatment though although my builders hands have returned from cycle one and I dropped nearly a full bottle of suprecur for down regging - luckily I had 2 so now have to fork out for another!    

Much love to you all,
Marie xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,
It's been very quiet on here. Where is everyone?

Mumpsy, how is the last stretch of the dreaded 2ww going? Hope you haven't gone   yet.

Lily, how are you feeling about Thursday? You must be pleased that something is going on to get the ball rolling again. When is your FET? I know May, but any ideas on dates yet?

Marie, have you managed to evict your tenants yet? How's the DR going?

Jack, how are you getting with the jabs hon?

Well, things have taken an interesting turn here. It's IDENTICAL TWINS. I can't believe it. We knew there were 2 sacs last week but he thought the second was empty, but seems not. Had another scan last night and saw one perfect heartbeat, thank goodness, but the second sac now has a pole, which he couldn't see last week, and he thought he could see a heartbeat, but wasn't 100% sure. Nor was the nurse. He said if it was, it looked weaker than the first one, but that could have been the angle. Got to go back in another 2 1/2 weeks for another scan. He said not to start planning as up to 1 in 5 identical twins, one 'disappears' before 12 weeks. The clinic laughed and said 'never a dull moment with you 2 around'.

Hope everyone is ok and lets hope for lots of BFP's very soon.

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Wow Aqua!!! Congrats!!!  Are you at work at the mo?  Blimey, I bet you must be in shock!   for both babies.  

I have sstarted the injections yet, just the pills, where the hormones are compressed and they control your period, so am now awaiting the arrival of the glorious monthly any day now...  , yes, a little PMT.

Injectgions dont start until 16 May, EC week commencing 28th May.  

Marie do you go through an agency?  Poor you,   for tenant! 

I think in terms of stress, I donr think anyone is going to be totally relaxed over this IVF and other treatment, Im finding it almost impossible apart from when my DC is around.!!    (DC is dearest cat!) He puts me to sleep and calms me!  Bless him, he is 15 in October and Ive had him since he was six weeks old, I would die for that creature.  They are so loyal, and always know when your feeliing down.  

Hope everyine else ok.


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello all, I was wondering where everyone had disappeared to.  Aqua - what amazing news, I didn't even know that was possible with IVF, thought they would've had to split before Blast stage - but obviously I know nothing.  I really hope that things start to go a little bit more smoothly for you now so that you can enjoy your pregnancy rather than the stress you had with your scans last week.


Jack - roll on May 16th, it'll all fly by then.  Your cat sounds lovely!


Marie - hope your life has started to calm down a little bit - at least you've got plenty distracting you from the tx!!!


Well....I broke and tested early yesterday and again today and it is a BFP!  OTD is tomorrow so hopefully nothing will change before then.  I'm obviously over the moon, cautiously excited!! Will call the clinic tomorrow and hopefully book a 6 week scan.  Does anyone have any idea when the pregnancy becomes the same as a normal pregnancy?  Just wondering how long I carry on cyclogest for and how long you're under the care of the clinic rather that your GP/midwife.


Hope everyone else is doing well
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi mumps, omg. I'm so excited for you. Woo hoo. I can't believe you said it so casually at the end of your post. That's great news. 

Sorry I can't do lots of smiley faces but im on my phone. My understanding is once you have the early scan you are released and become a normal pregnant person. I'm waiting to see the midwife now to arrange my 12 week scan. They seem reluctant to release me but I think that was cos he had to keep scanning, and now he wants to keep an eye on the twin thing. 

I was told to stick with the cyclogest til 12 weeks and aspirin until 34. 
Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all. Wow so much has been going on in my three weeks away. Congratulations mumpsy. Amazing news for you. You must be beside yourself with joy and excitement. And aqua!!!! Wowsers. That is awesome after the awful scare you had last week. I was very happy indeed to read both of your great news. The luck has turned on this site finally. 
And Jack I was so gutted when I read through your messages but delighted that you guys are giving it a go. Where there is live there is hope. IVF is a stressful beast for all of us. It really is. 
I have just got back from the US where I was for 2.5 weekswith my family and it was fantastic. Work had been so mental for the month leading up to leaving with very ling days and of course the whole debacle of failed ICSI I was just so sad and tired but going away was just what I needed and you know what? It was fantastic to have a break in my head from thinking about fertility issues. I literally did not think of it all once and I needed that. Being back I have just got our appointment through for ARGC next week and so it starts again smash I am back there in the cycle again but I just have to try and not get consumed by the whole thing again. ARGC is hardly the place to go for trying to handle the issue is it??

Anyway, hope everyone else is going well. X


----------



## lilyisabel

I'm sneaking on at work so will be very quick as I'm scared of our IT  

Mumpsy - Congratulations     here's to a happy and healthy nine months. let us know when your first scan is

Aqua - definitely never a quiet moment   I'm keeping   for you

Darls - hello, great to hear that you had a good trip to the States, I'm heading off on Sunday (Aqua will message you plans have changed!) but it's work so not as much fun but good to get away anyway, even though I'm already missing dd and I haven't left her yet! When do you go to argc? we're going on Fri 27th (I get back Thursday)

Jack -   for your cycle

Bubbs/ Jem/ Marie - hope you're all well

I'm off for my wash and scrape tomorrow and then start injections AGAIN . Transfer could be around the middle of May, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up with the whole not surviving the thaw thing, at least we have the back up of the ARGC and something new to try. My parents are coming down tomorrow and then we have a busy weekend before I head off so I'll prob not be around for the next week but hope you all keep well and I will think of you!
L x


----------



## marie73

hey ladies,

What fab news on here.

Mumpsy - BFP             how I love to use the pompoms - well done you - hope you get your confirmed test tomorrow and time to the first scan flies by! 

Aqua - omg - twins - bloody hell - now that was a golden egg!! Who would have guessed! So very very pleased for you. Keep safe and praying you get the confirmation that both babies are fighting and growing stronger each day.   

Darls - welcome back. I think a  holiday away from FF espeically after bad news does you the world of good - its amazing how quickly you can turn off (and back on again!). i will be keeping everything crossed that your next cycle is the one. xx

Jack - how goes the wait for the witch - for once I hope she arrives on time and doesnt keep you waiting. How are things with DH - hope you are both ok?

Lily - not long now till you start at ARGC. Time will fly by especially as you are away. Goodluck with the wash and scrape and starting injections   

Bubba - hello hunny - hope you are keeping well xx

AFM - down reg scan yesterday was inconclusive - still blood in there so they took some bloods and i have to ring today. Hopefully I get the green light to start stimms today and then ec should be around 30th April. 

Much love and many hugs to you all,
Marie xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Thanks everyone for your congratulations.  I am still BFP and today is OTD - hooray!!  Got my scan booked for May 8th when I'll be nearly 7 weeks so hopefully we'll see a little heartbeat then.


Darls - good for you managing to relax and not think about things on holiday, I bet that did you the world of good.  Good luck for next week.


Lily - hope it went well for you today.  Are you starting injections tonight?  That seems to have come around very quickly (for me anyway maybe not for you!!)


Will keep you all posted on me.  Looking forward to some more good news over the coming weeks from Marie, Jack, Lily and Darls.
Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Congrts Mumpsy,   yay, yet another inspiration to us all!  Keep us posted. 

My witch has not turned up yet as clinic predicted and there is no sound of engines or hooves either!  I have to ring the clinic tomorrow to let them know and then I guess I will be put on some other "£$£%^& drug which makes me feel even more   .  Im going back to work on Monday, to be signed off again, as Im like a volcano. My PMT is just awful.  

Good luck with your injections Lily, its a long journey isnt it.


----------



## marie73

Oh Jack      I know just how you feel - my AF was 5 days late when down regging last week and I have bad enough PMT normally - DH said to that I was in 'set to kill' mode and to avoid me at all costs    

Hope your AF comes soon and you can get cracking.

AFM - first stimms jab tonight - all done - bring it on thats what I say (well for otnight anyway - sure positivity will ebb away as the days go by!!!).

Hello everyone else!
Marie xxx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all
Lily, I didn't realise you were also moving to ARGC. We too have our appointment on Friday 27th in the afternoon!!! I hope your FET works and you just lose your £50 deposit and don't need to go. What a wonderful situation that would be......  hope the scrape isn't too uncomfortable for you. I have to confess that I don't know much about that and the benefits. Care to enlighten? And where are you off to in the US? Have a safe flight. I know exactly what you mean about missing DD before you even leave. I was like that about going back to work this week after 16 solid days of her. I was so sad to say bye. She seemed fine though seeing her nanny  

Mumps, your news has come at just the right time. It's funny reading back on your messages.  You really cannot tell when a cycle has been successful can you?? You seemed as though you had counted yourself out this time and look what happened. So chuffed for you.       

Aqua, how are you feeling lovey? Such a traumatic week? And such a fantastic, amazing, stupendous week too.  And Jack - any symptoms of AF yet? Hope she hurries up, this is an exciting time for you.......

Marie did you get the go ahead to start the stimming? You are so right that a break away from thinking about fertility is just the ticket to staying sane....

Hope everyone else is OK and have a good week despite this crappy weather. Xx


----------



## marie73

Hey Darls

Yep got the call I am stimming today so its a go go go for me. Did my first one pretty much ok - jabbed myself in the finger first ! But didnt spill any so hey ho. 

Also got a viewing on my house on Saturday so fingers crossed things will go ok. Still got non-paying tenant in the rental and now survey on new house has highlighted a few concerns but hopefully we can get asking price down in order to fix them. Its all a bit of a mare but at least it keeps my mind off ICSI and sperm and eggs and fertilisation and jabs (well for about an hour a day anyway!)

Much love to you all,
Marie xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Darls and all 

No sign of AF yet, apart from the fact I told my car to F*** off today when I stalled it and near threw a saucepan out of the window as it fell off the sink, all this is a good sign as its a true sing AF is hurtling in my direction. Plus I have the most terrible gas which is a sure sign Im about to be bewitched, it would knock a horse out, its very bad.   Its the small things in life I say.  .  DH is staying well away.


----------



## Jem1978

WOW! What a lot has been happening here. Crickey!

First congrats to both Mumpsy and Aqua  . AMAZING NEWS! 

Jack, Hope all is getting better now after all that has happened.

Lily, Hope the scrape went OK hun. Try and utilise those parents before you go  to US.

Marie, congrats on green light for stimming. I felt much better stimming than DR.

Darls, Glad your 2.5 week in US was good- just what the Dr ordered I think  

Bubbs, How are you and pink bump doing? 

Hello anyone i have missed.

AFM, DD had accident at school today resulting in emergency trip to dentist and extration of her top big tooth . Three top teeth were battered by a classmates head (his head was fine ). So was lucky just to be the one being taken out. It was horrible seeing her in such a state but i am very thankful that was all it was and they were her first teeth.Time will tell is the second teeth have been damaged, but chances are they will be fine. I haven't been around a back is getting worse and is SPD and having physio. Heyhum, small price to pay but hasn't been easy. Only 4 more weeks of work to go though !!! I have a growth scan booked for 2weeks and consultant for my pre eclampsia monitoring so am hoping all is well on that front *touches wood* all good so far at 30weeks .

Take care all. Have been thinking of your all even though i haven't been on for a while. xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Alll, 

Aqua and Mumpsy how are you doing

Well, the witch has finally arrived, all systems are go!    never thought I would be so glad to see that arrive, but, the pain, OMG, I thought I was going to die.  I not sure if it iwas a coincidence or whether it was the drugs making it worse.    Its gone off now after Ibuprofen a hot bath and a hot water bottle, bring on the labour though if this treatment works!  

We went out with a friend last night and had a few glasses of wine and chilled out a little.  I really enjoyed seeing her and just having a chat about things, and well all systems go this morning!  Thats it for me now, no wine or any alcohol until after all this and hopefully for a long time  .  I dont start proper drugs/ injections until middle of May, but Im just so glad that Im back to normal! 

Hope all ok.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Everyone,
It's gone mad on here again  . Lots of things going on.

Mumpsy, how are you feeling? Still in shock? Glad your scan is nearer 7 weeks, you are much more likely to see something. My first one was at 6+1 and look where that got me - a week of freaking, although my tilted uterus didn't help. If I had normal anatomy it would have probably been alright 

Jem, nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear that you are suffering so much - that's rubbish. And your poor daughter. How is she now?

Jack, glad it's all systems go. Hopefully you can relax a bit now. I know most of us did when we finally got going.

Darls, glad to hear you had a good time in the States. Good luck for your appt at ARGC  next week.

Marie, Any news with the house? Managed to negotiate a discount yet? I've always found that surveys read like horror books (we always go for old houses), it's generally hard to believe they are still standing from the accounts they write. But if it helps you get money off - result!!! I jabbed my finger one night. I thought that hurt way more than doing it in my thigh and could have cried, less fat I guess.

Lily, have a great time in the States and hope your scrape wasn't too traumatic. 

I had a midwife appt on Tuesday to get on the books. As it's twins at the moment, she said I am going to be in consultant led care, as opposed to midwife led, so nearly all appts will be at the hospital. The results dept called me earlier and said my haemoglobin was low and I needed iron tablets and to make an appt with a certain GP. When I told the appts dept, they said 'oh she can just call you, and leave you a prescription at reception'. Well phone me she did. She's the only b*tch at that surgery, but said 'You are only 8 weeks aren't you? I wanted to talk to you to figure out how you can be so severely anaemic when you are barely pregnant'. Gee thanks, cow bag. 
So I have to go in for another iron test on Monday, so she can check my before and after iron tablets results in another month. 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Lots of love 
Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Aqua, 

Exciting re your scans, and you are now under the best possible care.  Your expressions have made me really laugh over the unpleasant person, some just have no idea!  We are better then they are and stronger!


----------



## marie73

Afternoon girlies,

Aqua - what a nightmare that doctor is - how do these people get to where they are Consultant led care though is good - well worth the extra trips to the hospital. House is going well - got a viewing tomorrow - que loads of frantic painting and cleaning. House purchase is also going well - scan not too bad (hats off to you for sticking with old houses though - got a feeling this one is going to be very draining financially and emotionally!!!). 

Lily - hope the trip to the states goes ok and you don't miss you DD too much. 

Darls - good luck with ARGC - not long now.

Jack - Whoop whoo that AF finally arrived (it saved you having to murder someone or something!!!) Not long till you get started now - it'll fly by till mid may!

Jem - it sounds like you are having a very tough time. Hope your daughter is ok. Good luck with the bump- 10 weeks will fly by.

Mumpsy and Bubba - hope you are both blooming.   

AFM - panicking over the most stupid thing. Quite embarassed to say but I need some advice,     TMI Alert coming......

I am on day 3 of Stimms and AF still here... not sure how lining is supposed to thicken  up when AF is still on the scene. In an attempt to see how much I popped a tampon in this am (usually use little pads but decided tampax might help clear it all out?) and now I can't find it. Been very distracted and busy with work so I might have found it.  You would have thought that at nearly 40 I wouldn't have this problem. Have had a good poke around (sorry i know this is TMI but who else do you ask) Surely I'd be able to feel it with one finger up there? So embarassed. What if its there and the scanner finds it next week - I would die!!!! Anyway - question is - surely it would come back down (What goes up and all that) and also am I going to have a really thin lining - when should AF disappear?

Marie xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Marie, 

Poor you, and such a nightmare.  A friend of mine did that, lost a tampon, she eventually found it, I think it had dislodged and come out. 

Isntthere a string with the tampon?  They will be fine with you next week, Im sure they have seen it all before.  I asked the nurse who scanned me last time, whether there was a possibility I was growing testicles rather then eggs?  Im sure they have heard it all before too!  

Have you tried a bath, it may come out then?  Usually AF lasts for about five days doesnt it?  Speak tp your clinic, they know best, and I think they give medication to ensure the thickened lining.    Poor you, its not relaxing all this is it?  The people that jnow about our treatment say you have to be relaxed but how hard is that!   Marie, dont panic, chill and dont be embaressed.


----------



## Jem1978

Marie, don't be embarrassed. Forgotten or stuck Tampax is a more regular occurrence than you may think!!! . I had one lady in for her smear the other day and i found a suprise Tampax that had been in a while (2weeks) she was mortified and it wasn't pleasant. 

You may be best to get the GP/practice nurse to check visually for you if you don't think you have taken it out. They sometimes go sideways and end up tucked up at your cervix, especially lilets. Did it only go in today? If you do want to have another look youself try coughing whilst feeling around it will move your cervix down. If in doubt get checked out.

Aqua, DD is back to normal today thankfully -just gappy and bruised . Maybe that GP should think about asking you the questions rather than voicing her opinions  , you are growing twins for a start! Get on as many iron rich foods as you can with the tablets. OJ (for vit C) with meals increases uptake and avoid tea/coffee with a meal (it inhibits the iron uptake). I am sure the wonderful GP gave you all this advice though 

Hello everyone else and happy weekend.

J x


----------



## Darls3000

Hi Marie
Don't be embarrassed, trust me these things happen and I know when a friend of mine had the same thing happen to her she basically dug around in there but I do remember her saying that it was like she eventually found it when she did a sort of C shaped search. Does that makes sense? Rather than search deeper, she curled her finger in a c shape in her cervix and found it tucked in. Not sure if that has helped at all or you just think I am bonkers.  Good luck all the same ..... 

Aqua you really did chance Upon a dreadfully unprofessional the dint you. That is such poor service and I hope you dusted yourself off and put her thoughtless comments behind you. Seriously, talk about not suited for your job!
And Jem good to have you back here and I cannot believe how fast it has all gone for you?? Amazing that you will be finishing work soon but shame about your DDs teeth. As you say, lucky it wasn't her adult teeth. Poor her.....
Jack, hope this is the last time AF comes for you for a while. Good luck on this journey. Lily have you gone yet? How was the scrape last week? 

Hope you are all having a good weekend. Despite the weather. DH has gone to a big party that our friends are having with 7 different couples all staying overnight at their massive country home and we don't have childcare we can call up on for an overnight as my family are all in the US and DHs parents are quite hands off and it's really made me think that all these people have the kind of childcare that with an average of 2 kids per couple they can all disappear for the night Weird. Anyway, so I ampere with my glass of wine and eating pineapple slices and watching the Voice. The only choice we had was to pay our nanny but would it have been worth paying £150 to go to a party?? Seriously. Anyway, .......

Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Sorry for being a bit AWOL of late.  I have been full of cold which has taken me a week to get over.

Many congrats, Mumpsy!

Aqua, twins! Fantastic!   that both babies grow strong and well.  I was told that there was a slightly higher chance of my two embies becoming three, too, so seems like dividing embies arise more when they're fertilised in the lab.

Jack, good luck for starting in May.

Maria, hope stimms are going well and that your lining behaves and is at its best at the right time.

Jem, hope DD's bruising gets better soon .. poor thing.  Hope the physio helps with your back and SPD.

Darls, Lily, good luck at ARGC next week.  Remember don't be put off by the chaos, decor, the waiting times (and the sometimes brusque admin staff), they spend money where it needs to be spent ... on fab nurses, fantastic consultants and top embryologists.

AFM, I'm back in hospital tomorrow for my third GTT as I think the hospital got my test last Tuesday muddled up with someone else's. I did wonder why they'd left a message on my mobile calling me by someone else's name.  Also, my GP detected glucose and protein in my urine so I'm back to see her in a couple of weeks, too.  But apart from that all is well.


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies,

Bubblicious - cant believe they mixed your test with someone elses!! Unbelievable. I really hope that all is well and you have plain sailing for the last 10 weeks.

Darls - the C shape tip was great thanks - will do a bit about me at the bottom - but thank you it did make sense! Hope you didnt miss the party too much - that is a ridiculous amount to pay for childcare for the night, its very hard when you have no breathing space, a couple of my colleagues moved to where we live for work and they are in the same position. Its always very awkward. Hopefully you enjoyed a cosy night in instead.  

Jem - thanks also for the advice - what with the c-shaped finger from Darls and your cough - shes had the best inspecition down below that she has had for years!   Glad your DD is feeling better - hope she has been getting some good sleep and the bruising isnt bothering her too much!

Jack / Aqua / Lily - hope you are all doing ok? xxx

AFM - tampax-gate is now over. I dont think there is one in there. After all your lovely advice and tips I had a good poke - it did have a string on which makes it easier to find so I am certain there is nothing there - plus (sorry if this is TMI) I was still getting blood on a pad and its the very tail end of AF so I think that wouldn't have come if there was one stuck there.  AF still hasnt gone so hoping that is going to cause me lining problems for my scan on Wednesday - got today and tomorrow for her to finally bog off and my lining to start to thicken.

Have a lovely Monday everyone.
Marie xxx


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello everyone!


Marie - I'm so glad you got your tampax issue solved, I panic whenever I go for a smear or an internal scan or whatever that they're going to find one up there - even now that I don't use tampax and have changed to sanitary towels I still worry!!  Good luck for your scan, I hope your lining is ok.


Aqua - I can't believe what the GP said to you!!


Jem - your poor DD, how is she now? I hope the adult teeth grow in soon....


Darls - you're right, you just can't tell.  I think part of my negativity was just me trying to taper expectations, but even then I look at my results and the drop-off rate of my eggs and can't believe that I was successful!  What day is your consultation?  Hope it goes well.


Jack - how are you getting on? I hope the AF pains have let-up a bit (and your mood swings!!).  Have you started DR yet?  Sorry I can't remember exactly where you're at with it all.


Lily - hope you're having a great holiday!


Bubs - ditto Marie on them getting your results mixed up.  Unbelievable!!


I'm doing ok, still in complete disbelief and I think I will be until my scan.  I'm also still really emotional and hormonal, I had a few tearful moments this weekend for no apparent reason.  I did do another clearblue to make sure it now said 2-3 weeks and it did, so that made me feel better!!  My stomach is really swollen and hard, Lister want me to go in for a scan to check on OHSS on Wednesday but they said to see how I feel on the morning and cancel if I feel ok.


Hope you're all well


Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope everyone ok. 

First day back to work today, to 76 answermachine messagesm , 94 emails and a backlog of a serious concern.  So much support you get for coming back after a month off with work related stress, so much for working for the Healthcare service, and not one manager came to see me either.    Says it all! 

Wilson our dog is now well either, he had massive explosive diarrhoea on Saturday of a size I have never seen before, it was all up the wall and curtain, he then started straining again later trying to go and blood came out.    Vet thinks he has salmonella,campila bacteria which could be contageous.  He is on antibiotics but the vet cannot rule out anything more serious.      Im worried if it is contageous our cat will get it who is fourteen years old!  BLess hum.  

Sorry to vent, and TMI, I spent half of Saturday morning on all fours scrubbing up diarrhoea off a cream coloured carpet, heaving!  Anyway, the witch has come and gone, the pain no more, Im just worried I have gone back to work when I should not have done and it will affect my treatment,  

Anyway, sorry, this is all me me.  My head is all over the place and I feel very restless, is this normal?  

Marie, glad you got the tampax sorted,


----------



## marie73

Mumpsy - its so good to hear everything is going well for you. I really hope you dont have OHSS and that the scan shows everything is ok.  Will keep everything crossed for good news on Wednesday for you.   

Jack -    poor your and poor wilson. I really hope it was only a case of salmonella and not something worse. Its so very cruel. Hope he is doing better and glad you managed to clear the explosive diaorrohea - I had a sympathy stomach churn reading your post.  

Darls - when is your appointment this week? 

Big hugs to everyone else hope you are all ok.
Marie xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Morning ladies,

Jack .. eurgh! Hope your dog is better soon and your cat doesn't catch anything.

Mumspy, I still don't think I quite believe that a baby is on the way for us. At every milestone, I'd feel a bit closer to accepting but at every little setback, I get worried again. Drink plenty of water to try and stave off OHSS. Hpep the scan tomorrow shows that there is no need to worry.

Maria, glad Tampax-gate has been resolved.

AFM, I SO got the wrong end of the stick in relation to needing to go back for another blood test. It wasn't my GTT that needed repeating but my full blood count as the Haematology were concerned about my high white blood cell count [at 12 weeks and again last week]. I got to the assessment unit to be prodded and poked . The doctor felt my nymph nodes and tried to feel for my spleen then asked if I have any lumpss, inexplicable bleeding, was bruising easily or had aching joints/bones. I got completely freaked out especially as my gorgeous three year-old niece is currently undergoing chemo for acute lymphoblastic leukemia. Cancer and my niece are never far from my thoughts these days. Anyway, I had more bloods taken and have to go back to see my Obs/Gyn consultant next Monday. I'm scared ... but hopeful that it was high because of my bad cold this time and high last time because of some minor infection, I hadn't even noticed.

Much love to all.


----------



## marie73

Bubblicious

Goodness - I really really   that you get great news next Monday. How frightening.  My thoughts are with your niece too - it must be a very difficult time.  

Much love
Marie xxx


----------



## Mumpsy

Bubbs how awful.  I really hope the results come back ok.  How terrible for your niece too, what a hugely difficult time for your family.
Thinking about you x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Everyone,

Bubbs, what a terrible time you are going through. I am so sorry to hear about your niece. There is nothing more heartbreaking than a poorly child. I hope she responds well to treatment. I wish you the best of luck for your appt on Monday too. Hopefully the results are because of you've been ill, like you say.

Jack, hope your dog is on the mend now, and he hasn't infected the cat. I gave an involuntary gag at the thought of clearing up that mess. Yuk. Hope your second day back is less stressful than yesterday. In terms of worrying about stress levels affecting your treatment, I have read the outcome of many studies which has said stress categorically does not affect your chances, after all, babies are conceived in all sorts of horrendous, stressful circumstances, war etc. 

Mumpsy, hope your tummy goes down. Mine was rock hard from egg collection, and I looked 5 months pregnant until about 2 weeks ago, whereas I have now just gone back to my normal jelly belly. When I had transfer Lister the Dr commented and said my ovaries were the size of grapefruits (and should be the size of testicles, much to hubby's horror  ) and the more eggs you have removed the worse it is, and you had a lot more than me, so hopefully it's just swelling and will go down in the next week or so. I know what you mean about wanting to check you are still pg, but step away from the pee sticks now. I was reading another thread and quite a few people got really scared when the Clearblue didn't go past 2-3 weeks, but apparently its HCG readings above that aren't particularly accurate.

Marie, glad Tampaxgate is over. Good luck for your appt tomorrow. Isn't it funny how we all worry about different things? I didn't give my lining a second thought. I don't think the consultant ever mentioned it. I did worry about EVERYTHING ELSE though.

Darls/Lily, good luck for your appts at ARGC this week.

I wish my next scan on 6May would hurry up. I really want to know whether there's 1 or 2 for sure. I still don't really have any symptoms except for occasional nausea, which half the time I think is in my head, and my boobs hurt some nights. I'm hoping I'm one of the lucky ones with limited symptoms and not something more sinister.

Hi to anyone Ive missed.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs - thinking of you  Hope all is well for you and for your gorgeous niece   I'm sending her every wish I possibly can.

I'm currently in the US for work so this is a quick one. Hope everyone else is ok. The down regging this time is making me incredibly anxious rather than moody - i think i prefer moody. I take my last pill tonight then wait for af then start another pill for lining, really trying to keep this low key.. 

Take care all
L x


----------



## marie73

Hey all,

Bubbs - hope you are managing to relax and not stress too much over the results and that Monday comes round quickly xxx

Lily - really hope your AF comes soon and does play up. Hope the work trip flies by and you get back home to your family soon. (Sure that will help with you being anxious too!) xx

Darls - hope your appointment went well with ARGC?   

Mumpsy and Aqua - hope time flies by for you to your next scan. I know Aqua's is 6th May but when is yours Mumpsy

Jack - how you doing honey - not long till you get started? How is the cat - hoping he / she hasn't caught your dog's tummy bug...

AFM - first progress scan today - day 8 of stimms and its going very slowly. An unbelievable 9 follies (amazing for an AMH of 1.7) but all small 6 - 10 in size - any ideas on how long these take to grow, got a real pain as DH has trouble getting time of work and he booked Monday / Tuesday and its going to be alt least Wednesday before EC? Also lining is only 3-4mm not surprising as AF only bogged off yesterday! Really hoping that slow and steady wins the race Grow follies grow (and lining!!)

Love to you all
Marie xxx


----------



## Mumpsy

Hi Marie, my scan is May 8th.  I really hope your follies start to grow now and the lining thickens.  In IVF terms Wed to Mon is a really long time so you may find that you go in later in the week and everything is ready to go.  I had a disappointing first scan on the Thursday and ended up having egg collection the following Wed and that was without any change in my dosage.  Eat lots of protein and drink lots of milk!!!


Aqua - my tummy seems to have gone away now and I feel absolutely fine, so I cancelled my scan for today. Just under 2 weeks until the proper one! I will try and adhere to your no more pee sticks rule....I started feeling sick with DD at 6 weeks so if I feel the same next week then that'll be some reassurance that everything is ok!!  I am sure you still feel in limbo, but hopefully the 6th May will come around nice and quickly (for both of us!!).


Darls - hope it went/goes ok this week
Mumps x


----------



## Bubblicious

Mumpsy, glad you're feeling better.

Maria, I was stimming for 16 days in all.  Follies grow approx 1-3mm per day and you need to get to around 20mm so hopefully, it won't be long.  Slow and steady is the way to go for mature eggs.

Thanks, ladies for your thoughts.  I'm feeling a bit worried but I'm reassured that a) I was not admitted b) I've still not heard back about my blood results and c) I'm not going to see the Haemotologis or Oncologist, only my OBGYN.  I'm trying to focus on the good stuff like beanie's daily dancing sessions and DS getting into our first choice of primary school.  Also, doing the same with my niece; trying to focus on all the positive progress, however small they may seem.

I will let you know how I get on on Monday.

All the best.


----------



## Jem1978

Just popped in to say hi before heading up to bed, so i need to be quick  .

Bubbs, Sorry you have had a worrying time. Like you say- keep thinking of the positives, you are a wise lady  . Your body has has been through alot recently (pumped full of loads of different drugs recently and is  undergoing major changes too). Like you say a simple viral infection can put your white cell count out. Congrats on getting the school of your choice and love and best wishes to your niece.

Lily, How's it going in the states? Hope you are finding some chill time. 

Maria, I was stimming for 17 days and had just 10 follies with a AMH of 9 so your doing well, don't be dishearted. They take how long they take (as frustrating as it is) and you just have to trust your clinic i guess. Hang in there chick! 

Mumpsy, Darls and Jack hello hope you are doing well.


AFM,

Thanks for the well wishes for DD. She is fully recovered from last weeks trauma of losing a tooth with dental extraction. The tooth fairy visit cheered her up and she is getting used to having a gap and a slightly brown tooth next to it . All i keep thinking is that if this is the worst thing she ever dose to herself then i will be one very lucky mummy. I've a consultant appointment for a growth scan and check i am pre eclampsia free this time (fingers crossed). 3 weeks of work and counting left.


----------



## marie73

Hey ladies

Quick me post as only just got into work. 3rd scan thsi mroning shows follies are slow growing but are finally ready for EC on Wednesday. There are 4 over 17mm and some hoverring so hopefully we will get 4 eggs at least. Lining is 8.8mm also so its grown now. 

Hope you are all doing ok.  Thanks so much for all the follie dancing and words of encouragemetnt over the last week.

Marie xXx


----------



## Bubblicious

Went to hospital again this morning ... and my WBC is gradually coming down so things are going the right way  .  I had my blood taken again and I'll have to go back in 6 weeks

Marie, good luck for Wednesday.

Take care, ladies.


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs - I'm so pleased for you I've been thinking of you today.

Jem - great to hear from you. Only three weeks of work left the time has flown! Glad dd is ok.

Marie - yeay great news about ec.

Hello everyone else. 

Just a quick one as our tea is nearly ready then apparently the football is on (on sky which he watches through my iPad  ) I'm back and very happy to be back, the trip went well my presentations were ok so that's a relief. Am pretty shattered today. ARGC was great on Friday, we def think that's what we need for next time. It was less crazy than I thought it would be and I liked the feel of it. This time have just started the tablets for lining and have scan on 11th so think defrost day will be the 18th. Am dreading it.

Take care all - hope you're not all footie widows tonight!
L x


----------



## marie73

Bubblicious - great news on that the results of your bloods are going the right way - that must be a bit of a relief for you...

Lily - welcome home - will be keeping everything crossed for you on the 18th!

Love to the rest of the club.
Marie xxx


----------



## Mumpsy

Marie, good luck with egg collection tomorrow.  It's been a long time coming for you!! I hope you get lots of good quality eggs and that you feel ok afterwards.  Do let us know how you get on.

Lily - your FET seems to have come around very quickly.  Good luck for the 18th!

Hello to everyone else! 

I have been offered an NHS scan this Friday at the local hospital so am going to go for that and then cancel the Lister one if I see a heartbeat etc (really need to start saving pennies at some point!).  Do you think the Lister need to see me one more time for any reason?  Fingers crossed all will be ok this Friday and I wont need to go in - although I will only be 6 weeks 2 days so may not.  My GP also very kindly got me the rest of my cyclogest on nhs prescription which is great.  Don't forget to ask for these things ladies as they wont offer without asking!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Just a quickie from me.

Marie. Good luck for ec tomorrow.

Mumpsy, well done on getting your scan on the nhs. I haven't had a bill for my 3 early scans (4 on Sunday) yet, but expect I will get one at some point. When I asked my gp for cyclogest she said that she had to have a letter from Spire to say I should have it. 

Hi to everyone else.

Love fx


----------



## marie73

Hey girls just a quick one as on phone. 8 eggs collected. Well chuffed for an oldie with v. Low. AMH.  Love to you all. M.xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Brilliant news Marie. Well done! Keep us posted.
Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Brilliant Marie! I really hope you get good news tomorrow.
Mumps x


----------



## lilyisabel

Fab news Marie what a brilliant number - keep us posted. I'm sending lots of   vibes to you.

Hello everyone else 
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Lots of   to you Marie, do you remember any of it?  Keep us posted!


----------



## Bubblicious

That's a great haul, Marie.   for good news for you in the next few days.


----------



## Jem1978

That's fab news Marie-  a really good result. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. You will be nervous so big deep breathes when they call. Sleep well.

Lily you got your ipad back then  

Night all I'm shattered so off to bed now 

xx


----------



## Darls3000

Hi all
Excellent news Marie. 8 wow. That's a great number for someone with low amh. I am keeping everything crossed for you  
How is everyone else doing? Its been a while again since I have been here but it is just crazy at the moment with work and I simply don't have the time to do anything the amount of workers I am working and although I love my job it's getting a bit out of hand. I can't wait to go back to three days a week. 

Thanks all of you for your kind wishes about my ARGC visit. It went really well and I was dreading the bootcamp atmosphere I had heard so Much about but the reality was actually more thorough than that but calmer if that makes sense. I felt like my worries about immune issues were being taken seriously for the first time ever.  Lily, so pleased to hear that you had a positive experience there too but at least you have one last attempt before that so here's hoping you don't need to go there.  

Three week Jem. Hasn't time flown? And Mumpsy, how are you feeling. How damn exciting to behaving a scan. What a lucky lady you are. So happy for you. And Bubbs, good news that things are heading in the right direction for you. Stay positive love!

Hope everyone else is OK - Jack, what's the latest news?

I am feeling positive but we wont be able to try again till July, in fact, right at the start of the Olympics which is a bit of a pain as we had hoped to escape London then for a month away. I wanted them to start monitoring me this month but he wants three cycles in between since our last ICSI. 


Love to all xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Darls, 

nice to hear from you, and ggod luck for your next ICSI, I didnt realise they waited three cycles until the next ICSI! 

Im ok, waiting to start injections on 16th,.............  all good otherwise.  Positve and negative days about it all really,   Am back to work ad then in two weeks off again for a while throughout it all.    Luckily my AMH is fine.  I thoguht FSH counted but apparently  it doesnt/   Glad your feeling positive Darls, always helps.  

Good luck for today Marie!


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi

Marie - hope all went well today. Was thinking of you 

Jack - great to hear from you and exciting that things are kicking off soon

Jem - I did get my iPad back  though we're both now ( a bit behind the times I know) addicted to bejewelled and are fighting to have it for that   he didn't even want an iPad it was my present from him for the first ivf - I haven't had another present it could get rather expensive  he's currently out so I have it all to myself. I'm now looking forward to hearing the birth announcements on here - obviously not too soon but it's getting ever closer

Darls - I know precisely what you mean about ARGC and so glad you had a similar experience to me. If this frozen one fails we could even be cycling at the same time as my monitoring cycle is pencilled in for July too.  I did have the thought of the Olympics but I'm really wondering if it'll be that bad and for me it's a fairly easy journey in to ARGC. Also loving your positive vibe, some of your posts have really kept me going when I've occasionally felt a bit  

Aqua - sorry I've been a bit dazed and confused for the past couple of weeks. Did you have another scan this last Sunday? Did it show everything was ok with both?  

Mumpsy - looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow 

Bubbs -  when do you finish work? 

I'm still injecting suprecur, taking three progynova at various times in the day, baby aspirin and folic acid. I swear I rattle. I think the steroids and delightful pessaries start next weekend it's getting more confusing than the normal cycle!
L x


----------



## marie73

Hey girls 

Just a quick one from me - out of the 8 eggs, 1 was immature and 4 fertilised abnormally - 3 were still going. This morning I have a 1 x 2 cell  and 2 x 4 cell. They are putting the 2 x 4 cell back today. I don't know the quality yet but keeping everything crossed.

Will be back for personals over weekend - much love to you all,
Marie xxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Wow well done Marie. Sendings u lots of   and  
Love fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello all, just popped on to let you know my scan today went well, we saw a heartbeat which was very exciting. I am relieved and happy but of course now anxious to get through the next 6 weeks!
Marie - hope ET went well today.
Hello everyone else
Mumps x


----------



## aquapinkdog

That's fab news mumpsy. Congratulations.

Hi everyone else.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Brilliant news Marie you are pupo and your embies are back in the best place for them 

Mumpsy - what a fantastic day you've had. I'm sure 12 weeks will be safely here before you know it 

Hope everyone is having a lovely start to the bank hol  
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Well done Marie. Great news and now just try to relax and let nature take its course. And you too Mumpsy what an amazing treat to hear that heartbeat. Absolutely bloody amazing. Take care. 
Love to all xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done on being PUPO, Marie.

Fantasic news on your scan, Mumpsy.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello Ladies, it's been very quiet on here.


Marie - how are you coping with your 2ww?  I thought your post on the other thread was funny about knicker checking - have you gone into emergency mode yet??


We had a little scare today as I had a bit of watery brown leakage and some cramping.  We went into A&E this morning and after a long wait the Dr was really great and did an external scan for me.  He said they're not licensed to do internal ones and said not to worry if they couldn't see a heartbeat as I'm only 7+4, but they did see a heartbeat and all looks fine.  They've also booked me in for an internal scan on Tuesday and some more investigations with the EPU but they said all looks fine and they couldn't find an infection.  It really was only a small amount and has stopped since this morning so I feel like everything is ok now. Just think it was one of those things...


Anyway, I hope everyone else is getting on ok and managed to get out and enjoy the sunshine this weekend.
Mumps x


----------



## marie73

howdy ladies

Just a quick one to say hello - still managing to stay sane-ish on the 2ww. Sort of... I have gone onto knicker-check red alert - was on knicker check amber which was checking about every hour - seem to be in there all the ruddy time at the minute.  If it wasnt so desperate it would be funny.

Doing ok though more or less - no symptoms at all - perhaps a little bit of sore (.)(.) and maybe a bit veiny - didnt want to admit that though in case it doesnt work and I just end up having to admit that actually I just have veiny boobs!!!

Big hugs to you all - thanks for the good wishes - it means a lot!!!     

Hope you are all doing ok. - So glad that your scare was over quickly Mumpsy.

Marie xxx


----------



## Darls3000

Fabulous news Marie. Well done and hope the waiting isn't too horrendous for you. I know what it's like...

Mumpsy, sorry to hear you had all that emotional trauma but all sounds positive now so thankfully it was just a scare. Thank god. Thinking of you. This is such an amazing time for you, you lucky thing. 
How is everyone else.

I have been snowed under with work and dealing with builders in the house and managing DD in a dust bowl!!! She is so good though and doesn't complain about all the upheaval thankfully. I have been thinking a lot lately about ARGC and their number of twin pregnancies.  Does anyone know the odds of twins for women who are 40? I have been thinking a lot about it and obviously we have a nearly 3 year old DD and the thought of having another child is what I cling to but I genuinely get scared at the thought of twins simply because I have no dreamily here and no support from DHs family. So the thought of twins actually keeps me awake at night as I am under o illusions how hard that will be on my own.  However, in all honesty, if you were to say twins or nothing I would jump at twins Every time and could really get into the idea of having three kids suddenly. I always wanted that anyway. But do you know what I mean. At my age, there is no point ARGC, subject to my cycle going well that is, putting in less than 2 embies. I wouldn't want it any other way. And I keep thinking that this is crazy thinking because I doubt I can actually get pregnant but I do think what if it was successful?? Obviously I would be happy but SO scared. 

Anyway, this is all indulgent thinking. Who knows if I can even get a BFP!!! Sorry for overstating with this. I don't want anyone to think this is me being judgemental about twins, it's not, it is simply me thinking about the boring practicalities of three kids with zero family support.  Hope no one of offended. Xx


----------



## marie73

Hey Darls

You have voiced my concern completely I'm certainly not offended.  I already have 2 children with my ex and just keep thinking well at my age - its unlikely both embies will stick but crikey  2 + 2 gosh I do have family support around my mum is a good send but in reality I would just be overwhelmed with 2.  

That said approaching OTD and my desperate need for a baby with my husband overtakes those fears (apart from at about 02:00am like last night  ) but in reality I like you would be grateful for whatever we get and pray that I am lucky enough to see that BFP too. You are not alone - I feel exactly the same.

Lets hope its something I get to worry about on Sunday. 3 more sleeps till OTD. No symptoms to speak off apart from yesterday when I felt queasy all day and light headed - but then couldn't sleep and now feel nothing   Feel a bit daft over such excitement over a bout of nausea.

Marie xXx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello
Marie - keeping   for a good result for you on Sunday. 

Darls - am not offended by your comments, it's something I think we all think about a lot - one of my friends who is in the same situation as us is having this dilemma and we spent a whole night (with wine ) chatting about it. I'm slightly different to you in that I would be over the moon to have twins, it's the thought of triplets that my exceptionally scared threshold hits. We both went a bit pale looking at the photos at ARGC seeing all the triplets, we were having a leisurely look at all the photos on our way - we spotted quads  and left quickly after that!

We're pretty similar to you in that my fil would be no help, my parents are two hours away so slightly more help than yours in the us but day to day we're on our own. I realise the first year would be very hard but we've got an excellent nursery for dd and she would be going to school if I do get to have a maternity leave. She loves babies and will be of an age where she could be of some help and would enjoy it. She's now also more independant so it's not like having a younger toddler - she'll pretty much be four when a sibling(s) appears. Friends of mine in our street have twins with no family around and they have coped. If it happens you would cope and there would be benefits when you get through those first few months that they would entertain each other. Also we live in the town that has the highest rate of twins in the country so things are pretty set up for multiples....move out here Darls! I also really want three kids and there's no way if we are ever successful that I could see ourselves going through this again. I don't know about twin rates after 40 sorry.

Mumpsy - glad everything ok after a scare as darls said what an amazing time for you.

Work is really busy for me which is brilliant, I'm working from home today for the first time in six weeks (notice this is first post in ages ) thaw is Monday but trying not to think about it but when you're on 3 x cyclogest, 3x progynova, 3 x predinosolone, baby aspirin and folic acid a day it's quite hard. 

Hope all is well with everyone 
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Lovely to see people back on here. 

Lily, thought you had been awol for ages. I hope you are ok and   for your frosties on Monday.

Marie, so understand the knicker checking. I don't know if I suddenly needed the toilet 3000 times a day, or if it was psychological, but I think it's completely normal.  I'm  for a positive tomorrow for you. 

Darls, I could voice your concerns about twins a million times over. DH and I had the '0 more or 2 more' conversation so many times, and we always came to 'no more', as we have no family handy, and twins are a game changer....new car, far less money (especially when they are in childcare), older one feeling left out. So we had one put back in, and I'm pregnant with identical twins. It took me a while to come to terms with it, but at my 12 week scan yesterday we were both over the moon to see them both going mad in there. Don't get me wrong I am still panicking, but I've googled and there's a twins playgroup down the road and friends have already said they'll help, so I know I will get through it, and so would you if it came to it. 
DS (5 in Sept) thinks it's quite cool there's 2 babies in there. Yesterday he said to me 'mummmy you are squashing the babies heads'. I asked how so, and he replied 'you've done the belt on your coat awfully tight'. Nothing like being told about child cruelty by a 4 year old  . 

Jem, Bubbs, Mumpsy, Jack, hope you are ok.

Love Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lily, good luck for Monday.

Marie, good luck for OTD  .

Mumpsy, sorry about your scare.  I hope all is well now.

Darls, I had two embies put back in at ARGC but only have a singleton.  We also would have been okay with twins as we're lucky to be able to afford for me not to work.  I did worry about the extra work/stress and DH spoke about possibly moving closer to our families.  So I understand your concerns.  But don't be mislead by the photos at ARGC, most of the ladies I cycled with had 2 or 3 embies put back and many of those are pregnant with singletons only.

Aqua, how lovely to see both your beanies doing well.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, I had my 32 week growth scan on Thursday and baby is breech and I have placenta previa (i.e. my placenta is over my cervix) so I am having another scan at 36 weeks.  If things haven't changed then it's looking likely that I'll be booked in for a caesarean at 37-38 weeks.  I've been told to take it easy as the likelihood of a bleed is increased.  If I do bleed, I'll be going straight in for assessment, if I go into spontaneous labour, I'm to ring 999.  A bit worrying but hey-ho ... as long as baby and I are fine, it doesn't really matter how I give birth.

Keep well all.


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello Lovely ladies,


Marie - Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you!!  


Aqua - So glad your scan went well, how great to be able to see both of your babies wriggling around.  Now you can reveal your naughty purchases to hubby and hopefully relax a bit!!!


Bubbs - I'm sorry about the complications in your pregnancy. I ended up having an emergency c-section with DD which was quite traumatic, and although I do feel like I should do my best for a VBAC this time, if someone advised me to have a scheduled c-section believe me I would jump at the chance!!  I know it's not ideal, but it's what the rich and famous do so just think how civilised it must be!!  Hopefully it won't come to that anyway.  I really hope you manage to get to full-term.  Take it easy and try to put your feet up.


Darls - I hear you on the twin thing, we decided to only have one put back in and then in the end we only had one embie anyway.  But, I am sure that what Aqua says would go for everyone, if you find out you have healthy twins you'd probably be over the moon and would find a way.


Lily - good luck for tomorrow too.  I hope the big defrost goes well!!


I had my proper internal scan at 7w6d on Tuesday and all looked good.  The sonographer thought the fluid leakage might be some of the excess fluid on my ovaries from the over stimulation making an escape.  I've had a little bit more since but she's put my mind at ease about it.


Have a good week next week everyone!


Love Mumps x


----------



## marie73

Hey girls
A quick one it's a BFN for me. Just gutted. Marie xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Marie, I'm so sorry about your BFN  .


----------



## Mumpsy

Oh Marie, I am so very very sorry.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Marie, I am so sorry. Sending you lots of love and hugs.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi 

Marie - I'm so very sorry to hear your news - I thought you were a bfp and can't believe the news this morning  I know nothing we can say can make you feel better but time is a great healer and you have us thinking of you and sending you every wish for your next steps.

I've always found having a plan really helps me through, something positive that I wouldn't be able to do if I'd succeeded. If my frosties don't survive tomorrow I've got my great plan b of ARGC but I've also got something more simple - my dd is having a birthday party at the weekend and if tomorrow is bad news I'm going to be having a go on her bouncy castle and  a glass of wine (not at the same time) at the party and I'm going to enjoy it. 

Thinking of you
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry Marie, to hear your news.  Its so unfair.  

I know how you are feeling, we are all thinking of you. 

Bubbs, Aqua, how are you doing?

Im simming now, and scan on Friday.  Feeling very   dont know why, just been to a friend's baby's dedication at church, but didnt realise it would be quite so upsetting,  They had pictures up on a screen of the baby in the womb, and that all babies are a gift from god,.  It was a lovely service but I was battling to not cry.  At the end when I thanked her for inviting me, she said I had not been to church for a while so she had been sneaky.  I being quite a sensitive person am horrified at this and deeply hurt.  She knows what Im going through and all this was a ploy just to get me into church, to sit through pictures of babies and then about babies being a gift from god.  Im not good today and realise some friends just are not sensitive at al.


----------



## hellsbells26

Jack x x pity she could not show Christan kindness and empathy. were you not tempted to dunk your holier than thou friend in the font. I would have. Good luck


----------



## Jack5259

Hellsbells, I was going to refrain from saying that, but yes, tempation was theere.


----------



## Jem1978

Evening all lots of news here to catch up on.

Firstly, Marie I am so sorry to here your news . I hope you have found a way to get you through today. 

Jack, Sorry to hear you have had a down day. Try to rise above it. Sadly being 'religious' doesn't make you a good person but don't get me started on that whole debate . Put all that energy into good positive thought now that you are stimming and forget about anyone dragging you down.

Lily, All the best for thaw tomorrow. I will have everything crossed  for you .You made me  . I love your plan b simple, something i feel i would also do (pelvic floor allowing ).You aren't going to need it though i have a good feeling in my bones  for you this time.

Mumpsy, Glad to hear all is good despite the earlier worries.

Bubbs, Sorry to hear all isn't plain sailing but glad you are being well cared for. Still plenty of time for little one to move so fingers crossed baby does what you want. 

Aqua, Glad to hear all is well and loving your DS take on child cruelty .

Darls, I also felt worried about twins so your not alone.

Hello to anyone missed. I need a fix of Homelands (we are behind i know) and  a VERY early night as i just can't sleep now. 

J x


----------



## Darls3000

Hey Marie
So very sorry to hear your news. Life is a bit rubbish sometimes but you have to try to and distract yourself with something else and as per Lily's great advice, bounce bounce bounce (back). It won't feel as bad as it does today and be safe in that knowledge. When you are ready, develop a plan and that will really help you through. 

Jack perhaps your friend just didn't think before she spoke and maybe she was just trying to say she wanted to see you. Some people are awfully clumsy. I have a friend like that and I try to limit my time with her as she is such a bloody liability. Always flaunting her fertility in my face when she knows I'm going through treatment. She just can't help herself. So I try to avoid her where I can as she isn't good for my soul!!!

Good luck tomorrow Lily. Stay positive and the fact that you have such low hopes about it gives me a great feeling. I will be thinking of you and praying for a good thawing. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay? Xx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks everyone for your comments.  Jem you have nailed it, I need to put my energy into the simming now hoping for a BFP.  

Lily good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi 

Well as expected they didn't survive the thaw. Bit gutted but trying to focus on the positives - the bouncy castle being one. I've completely had it with this clinic and so happy we have got underway with ARGC. I'm going to book in with our gp and hopefully they'll be able to sort out our virus checks as they are nearly out of date.

Darls - we may get to be real life cycle buddies at ARGC, we are able to start in July with them 

Marie -   how are you doing? Hope you are ok

Aqua - meant to say your ds completely cracked me up with his child cruelty comment! So glad the twins are both doing ok. Will you find out if they are blue or pink?

Jem - good to hear from you and the image of a heavily pregnant person on the bouncy castle made me 

Jack - also loved the dunking in the font comment. I'd grit your teeth and think your friend meant well but it came out incredibly wrong. Hope you're not feeling to bad with the stimming.

Mumpsy - hope the days aren't going by too slowly till the 12 week scan

Bubbs -   sorry you've had a rough time, really hope all goes smoothly towards the end. I'm looking forward to hearing the birth announcements soon!!

I'm having a quiet afternoon vegging in front of the tv. I'm off today but am so busy at work I could be doing something but I really can't be ar**d will focus from tomorrow.

Take care
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, I'm so sorry that your embies did not survive the thaw but glad that you have a plan and that you'll be in the safe hands of the experts at ARGC soon (of course, I'm biased).  I hope that they can work wonders for you and Darls.


----------



## lilyisabel

Thanks Bubbs - I've just got a question we've decided we need a break and would like to visit friends in France in August, how often do you need to be at ARGC for the monitoring cycle?

I'm afraid I may now be asking you all sorts of ARGC related questions  

L x


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry to hear that Lily, what is ARGC??  

Glad you are having a break.  I think this whole thing is a stress in itself sometimes!  

Im feeling tired and queasy on and off today, am eager to find out what my scan reveals on Friday,  

Keeping, how are you?  How was the scan?


----------



## Mumpsy

Lily - so sorry about your frosties. It sounds like a fresh start at a new clinic is just what you need. Have fun bouncing at the party - and enjoy your wine! 
Xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilyisabel, you'll have bloods on day two or three, then a mid-cycle scan then day 21 bloods and that's it.

Jack, ARGC are the Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre, a clinic based near Harley Street in London. They have one of the [if not THE] highest success rates in the country for fertility treatment but this has not come without criticism of their methods and prices etc but I have them to thank for my current pregnancy.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Jem1978

Lily, So sorry to hear they didn't make it . So much for my good feeling . 

J x


----------



## Darls3000

Hey Lily
Sorry only just got on here and so sorry to read about the thawing not working. Damnit!
Yes we will hopefully be cycle buddies for ARGC. I think I have about 10 days still I start my trial cycle the and I am trying to lose half a stone by them simply because they mentioned that the immunes drip, IVIG or whatever it's called is costed according to your weight!! Every penny counts with ARGC  

Hope the scan goes well Jack on Friday. I think Bubbs answered your ARGC question well but in short it's sort of seen as a last chance when no one else seemed to be able to help you, they will be the absolute most thorough. But it is often compared to a bootcamp in their approach. Heres  hoping eh??

I meant to say thanks to everyone for your very thoughtful responses to my twins panic. Reading all your responses made me feel so much better and less guilty that I had those concerns. I thought it was just me who felt that way. At this point, twins in my future would be a beautiful thing. 

How are our pregnant ladies getting on Aqua, Jem and Mumpsy. All taking it easy I hope?
And Marie hope you are feeling okay now that a little time has passed.  Take care all and enjoy this AMAZING hot spell. Xxxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
I'm so sorry I've missed so much. I didn't get any notifications so thought you guys were having a quiet spell. I didn't think to check. Sorry.

Lily, I'm really sorry hon , but you are such a positive person. You are an inspiration and I am so pleased you are looking forward. I couldn't do a bouncy castle with my bladder control. Not without TENA lady maxi or whatever they are called.

Jack, hope you are feeling a bit better. I'm hoping that your friend was being tactless as opposed to mean. I think people just don't think before they speak. I have a friend with secondary infertility, but she's a lot older, and she's beginning to think it's not going to happen. She's always said 'when you get pregnant, I'm going to find it difficult', which is fair enough, but on Monday she was telling me about her friend who's identical twins were really physically deformed and unlikely to survive...limbs backwards, cojoined etc etc etc and she had to have a termination at 20 weeks. I was like 'thanks', I really need to hear happy stories like that about twins. Again I'm hoping, like your friend, she's a bit dim as opposed to nasty. 

I hope everyone else is ok. Sorry it's a rushed one, but hubby home at a reasonable time for the first time this week, so best go and see him.

Love to you all and sorry for lack of personals.

Fx


----------



## Jack5259

Nice to hear from you Aqua. 

Im feeling postive today, and have not heard a word from friend since her last comment. She is not in a great place herself at the moment, I think your right, people just speak before they think.  

Im simming at the moment and have my scan on Friday and I have quite bad pain in my right side groin, I have a cyst there which they are going to drain at the same sittimg, so I will be relieved qwhen they do that.  Just worried as to whether they will fertilise, I have a good feeling about this though, just a small one.  We are having ICSI/IVF so hard eggs can be conquered if that is the case. 

How are you doing?  Hope you are well. 

Hi to everyone, sorry for lack of personals, am going to have an early night tonight, or try, my mind is going a little


----------



## lilyisabel

Jack- hope your scan goes well tomorrow 

Jem/ aqua - I have some tena so if you fancy a go on the bouncy castle  I bought the tena by mistake trying to get something for when I was using cyclogest. 
Marie - hope you are feeling ok and the sun is helping you feel better 

This is just a quick one from me am on my phone - af started today and I rang and can start monitoring this cycle - hurrah! So I'm heading in for my first proper time on Sat. I can't believe it's so quick.

L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Morning everyone.

Jack, good luck for your scan later. Let us
know how you get on. 

Lily, that's fab news u can start this month. Fingers crossed for ARGC to be exactly what you need.

Got another scan this afternoon (number 6) just to double check number 2 is growing. Hes always been a bit smaller than number one, but the nhs just want to check he's proportionately bigger since last week, as they should be the same apparently, being identical.

Hope everyone ok.
Love fx


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies

Hope you are all doing ok? 

Lily  - so very sorry your eggs didn't survive the thaw.  Am really pleased that ARGC are on the ball and you can get started so quickly. I will be doing some extra hard positive vibes for you that this is your time.         

Aqua -   that no 2 is growing up and catching up to his / her twin. Let us know how you get on.        

Jack - I hope stimming is going well and that the cyst doesnt give you any trouble. Fingers crossed for some great news today at your scan.        

Jem / Mumpsy and Bubbs - hope you are all blooming (and coping ok with the hot weather).

Darls - glad your twinnie fears are gone - your concerns are shared by us all I'm sure. Hope the weight loss is going ok - not long to the trial cycle. Some positive vibes for you too.        

AFM - Just wanted to say a massive thank you to you all for your care, love and support over the last cycle. Don't know why but it hit my especially hard this time. Maybe I had just built my hopes up so much. Again everything looked great on the cycle, great eggs, top quality embies and even 1 frozen blast this time. Trying not to dwell and move on (the weather is certainly helping). 

We have a plan to look forward, we are off to Serum in Greece for their initial tests before we do FET here in September (bit annoying they are making me wait but can get the Serum tests done) If that fails then its straight to Donor Egg cycle for us in Greece I think.

Again - massive hugs to you all for all your support - I am eternally greatful.       
Marie xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks alot everyone for your good wishes.  

Hope everyone ok and enjoying the sun.  

Keeping, Ive been wondering how you are getting on, hope it went really well.  Let us know  

Scan all done, they rang to see if I could be in earlier and I of course, said yes!  There are two follies on the left of good size and another one which is looking good but needs to grow a bit, and the right side they could not see anything becayse of my cyst and also my ovary is quite high up, so egg collection is going to be interesting.    They are goin g to press down on my tummy throughout and see if they can get at it.  My womb lining is perfect.    This is really good news but not many follies which Im worried about, but as the nyrse said, they are looking for quality not quantity.  Its all good, EC on Tuesday at 8.00.  DH has to go on site and do his thing which he is   about.    It was all good news but I still felt like  , dont know why.  Am going to be rattling by the time Tuesday comes as I have to take several loads of antibiotics too!

I think we are probably going to have two embryos transferred back as we dont have many to go on, depending on whether they are there and are good to go!  Decisions!  Im 99.9% sure I will blub when Im there though,  I hate getting upset in front of people.  

Anyway hope everyone ok today, and glad the sun is helping you a little Marie.


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, it's all about quality, hun so I'm   that whatever number you have come the day, they are top quality ones!

Marie, I'm pleased that you have a plan.  Wishing you loads of luck.  

Aqua, hope your scan goes/went well.

Lily, great news on starting your monitoring cycle.  Things will get moving pretty quickly from hereon in.  I really hope that ARGC works out for you.

Darls, good luck with the weight loss.

Jem, Mumpsy, hope you're both well and coping in the heat .... phew !


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Bubbs.  Hope you ok and coping with the heat!


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls.

Jack, best of luck for tomorrow. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Lily, how did ds's bday party go? 

Marie, glad to hear you sound so upbeat and that you have a plan .

Bubbs, Jem hope you are surviving this heat ok.

I'm feeling pretty crap this afternoon. I was only saying to hubby on Saturday this would be the perfect pregnancy if it wasn't for consultants/sonographers stressing me out. No 2 was still measuring 10% smaller on Friday, so she's now referred me to a scanning team consultant at the next town (bigger hospital). Wasn't too concerned, but a lovely lady has just called me from that scanning team to say they want to see me on 06June. It started off quite upbeat and 'yes we're not normally too concerned about size differences', but when I started asking questions, it turns out it is really bad in identical twins for them to be 10% difference, no2 could have a heart defect or something, blah blah. Now can't stop crying. I said we were at the point of making an annoucement, and she said 'personally I would wait until after this appt'. Why is nothing ever easy? Sorry for the moan girls.

Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Aqua -   I'm thinking of you this afternoon. This has to be quick I'm at work. But big hugs I'm sending every positive vibe   that it's just one of those things and nothing to be concerned about and you got a grumpy old nurse (and a very bad scanner who underestimated number 2s size)


----------



## Bubblicious

Aqua, thinking of you but hopeful that all is well with both your babies. The doctors/nurses always tell you the worst case scenario [no wonder you're worried] but it really rarely is the case. Sending you my best wishes .


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello everyone, sorry I've been awol for a while as we had a lovely long weekend in Devon visiting my Mum.  It was great and DD and Dog loved the beach and the sea but the drive there and back was fairly epic, we had to stop 4 times on the way home for DD to go to the loo, it took 5 hours although at the time it felt like it might never end!!
Had my booking in appointment at the hospital today, all seemed to be fine, got my 12 week scan in 2 weeks so fingers crossed everything will be ok, it still seems like a long way away. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and am already back in my maternity trousers....umm might be something to do with all of the prawn cocktail crisps I've been eating!


Jack - I hope EC went well today.  Sorry that you were feeling a bit emotional in the run-up, it is such an emotionally charged time and then you're pumped full of drugs.  I am really hoping you got a good crop to get going with.  


Marie - I'm so pleased that you have a plan already and it's great that you have a frostie, I'm really hoping that is the one you need!!


Aqua - What a tough time you're having with this pregnancy, I really feel for you as it has just been one worry after another.  Roll on June 6th when hopefully they'll be able to put your mind at rest and you can finally enjoy being pregnant.


Lily - Fab news that you're starting monitoring this month and what a great idea to have a holiday. I hope you manage to get something booked around your ARGC appointments - you never know a holiday just before treatment may be just the secret ingredient you need!!


Darls, Bubs, Jem - Hope you're all well, thanks for asking after me.  I'm doing well, enjoying the lovely weather!!


Hope I've not missed anyone.
Lots of love
Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Thanks for the comments, hope everyone is ok, and enjoying this weather, I keep forgetting what that bright thing in the sky is that radiates heat!?  

I had my EC this morning under gas and air and a local anaesthetic, they are trying it out rather then having sedation, I was a little   at first but it wasnt too bad, and   quite a lot but nearly   a few times too!  They have retrieved two eggs.    They could not get to my right ovary as my cyst was in the way  , the left one was tricky as the ovary kept moving so they had to get my consultant in!  Two eggs, and a phone call tomorrow morning to say whether they have fertilised or not.  We are going for ICSI, and having two transferred back due to the amount retrieved.  Going for it now so  .  I have had a really upset stomach and still cannot eat anything  .  Thought the earth was going to drop out my backside earlier.   ET on Thursday, am worried it wont be long enough as they were not sure how mature the eggs were.    Sleepless night tonight me thinks. 

Aqua, how are you getting on?  All good I hope.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jack - hope you are feeling better. It's quality not quantity that counts (I should know ) so   that you have the creme de la creme of eggs and a great phone call. The best place for them is back in you so roll on Thursday. 

Keep us posted I'm thinking of you and aqua

Hello to all this is just a short one am on phone.
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,
Jack well done and keep us updated on their progress. I will keep everything crossed for you.
Love fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack, hope you had some good news today, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone 

Both my eggs have fertilised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    In tomorrow for transfer at 1pm, so hard to not be too excited!!

Sorry for lack of personals, Im knackered and am going for a lie down plus my stomach feels like Mike Tyson has given it a kicking! 

Hope everyone ok.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jack,
That's fab news. Good luck for transfer tomorrow.
Xxx


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining in.  I'm a fairly recent newbie to the site. I am having IVF treatment just outside Paris where we live.  EC was yesterday and ET is tomorrow morning.  Out of 8 eggs collected yesterday, only one fertilised.  

Just to introduce myself a bit, I am Irish, 40 yrs old, living in the Western Suburbs of France (since last Jan).  I have one DD who was born in March 2005 (conceived after a laporoscopy).  We have had various treatments since then but no joy.  We had ICSI in Oct 2010 which didn't work.  When I turned 40 last October I decided that I needed to move on and be happy with my lot.  Yet here I am doing it all again!  I am definitely finding IVF easier 2nd time round but I think that's because I know what to expect and have educated myself a bit more.  And finding this site recently has been a godsend.  Also, I am ashamed to admit but I didn't even know there was a difference between ICSI and IVF until my French doctor pointed  out to me a couple of weeks ago, that our previous round was actually ICSI (I had all my previous notes).  We used to live in Singapore and it was done there.  I don't know why the doctor in Singapore decided to go for ICSI as my DH sperm is fine (average!).  Yet the French doc, thought IVF was better for us.  Also, he pointed out that my recent blood tests here showed up an old chlamydia infection which has probably contributed to my tubes being so bad.  But yet, this never came up in any of my previous tests.  It was always put down to my appendix scar creating so much scar tissue.  So confusing!!!!  So this was major news to me.  Anyway, that's my story.  I also joined the Over 40's thread!

Jack, seems like we are both on similar timings.  Good luck with your ET!.  Congratulations on your pregnancies Mumpsy and Aqua.  Guess the worrying never stops does it.  I hope everything is going well for you both this week.  Aqua, roll on June 6th.

Cheers


----------



## aquapinkdog

Welcome Ange,
You should find this thread really great. All of the girls have been a godsend to me over the last several months.
Best of luck for transfer and let us know how u get on. A few girls on here had one, but they are now pregnant so that really is all it takes.

Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Hey Aqua, sorry to hear that the nurses advice made you so upset. I am pretty sure that it was the absolute worst case scenario. Stay positive and confident and that will see you through. Not nice to hear though for anyone. 

Lily, it's started. Good luck on Saturday. I presume you are in for the blood test? I started at ARGC this week too with my blood test on Tuesday and the scan is next week so all upon me before I had time to really mull it over. I am not sure how I feel about it all I am a bit jaded I think and I know that thinking positively or negatively will have no influence on whatever will be so weirdly I am choosing not to think at all. Does that sound totally disengaged??

Anyway I do hope our paths cross at some point over the next couple of months. 

Marie, glad you are starting to come through the other side and Mumpsy your trip away was perfectly timed for the weather. Lucky you. Dying for some beach action. 

Jack, take care and talk to your follies and keep telling them to grow. You never know. As someone else said they are always hunting the quality eggs and not the abundance of eggs. I certainly hope that is a truism as I never get more than 7. 

Anyway, hope all of you are doing ok. I find that since I started found 4/5 days a week I simply don't have time to check on here more than once a week so sorry to miss out on daily updates. We have a lot of Olympic work on at the moment so I know there will be o let up till August. Can't bloody wait. I am so over the games already!!

Xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Jack - fantastic news go embies go!! 

Aqua - hope you are doing ok 

Ange - welcome. Best of luck for your transfer, in this game it really is quality not quantity.

Darls - had my blood test on Saturday, easiest blood I've ever had taken - so far I'm impressed. Am in next Weds morning for my scan and immunes. When are you in? I do understand how you feel we've been battered a few times by this ivf game but we're now in the best hands, I've almost handed it all over to them I will do as I'm told. However I'm going to try and follow a low gi diet after the bank hol.

Bubbs & Jem - hope you are both doing ok. Are you nearly on mat leave?

Marie - hello hope you are doing ok

Mumpsy - sounds like a lovely hol 

Right am on my phone again and am going mad with all my typos so I'm going. 

Night all
L x
Night all am sending all the embies in the labs


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack - that is such brilliant news!!  I hope ET goes well today and we're here for you on the 2ww


Ange - welcome.  I only had one embryo when it came to ET.  That's great that you and Jack can be 2ww buddies.  I hope it goes quickly for you both


Darls and Lily - how brilliant that you're on exactly the same timings with ARGC.  Apparently you're in there for a lot of appointments so no doubt you will see each other there at some point!  Good luck with the monitoring, it's great that things are moving along again for you both.


I'm busy today making jubilee decorations/costumes for our street party on Monday, can't wait for the long weekend!!


Mumps x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone 

Welcome Ange, this is forum is great, and reassures us all that we are not going insane.  

I have a really bad tummy today, an upset tummy, I think its all the concoction of drugs, does anyone else have this?  Im worried it may have an impact on things?  Im having ET today so will mention it.  Great idea talking to my embies!!    Will do that!  Two being transferred, and I have a "perfect" womb lining in their words, ............ .

Enjoy the street party Mumpsy,. 

Hope everyone ok


----------



## AngeinParis

Thanks for the welcomes everyone.  I'm home and lying on the sofa with a cup of tea.  Transfer went well, was really quick!  I thought my bladder was going to pop and I was really desperate for a wee, but apart from that it was not painful at all and I just had to lie down for 20mins afterwards.  Then pay and leave.  I remember it being a lot more painful last time - but they just did things differently I suppose.  

So now the dreaded wait begins...  I test in 12days time.

Jack - hope your ET went well today too.  I had very random thoughts as I was lying there afterwards - mostly hoping that they put the right embryo in.  I was so desperate for the loo tho, I couldn't get all spiritual or feel very zen with the whole thing.  My bladder took all my concentration away.

Wishing you all a good positive happy day.

A x


----------



## Jem1978

Jack, that's amazing news 100% fertilisation rate !!! Hope all continues to go smoothly.  .

Welcome Ange, Glad all went well today 

Darls and Lily, Lots of PMA for the new cycle at the ARGC  . Lily, yep I've finished work (have 4 weeks of hols to take pre mat leave starting). I'm 36w 3 days today. It's very strange not being at work.

Mumpsy, I am glad i am not the only one who has been getting creative for jubilee . DD went into school today very proud of her her hand crafted red, white and blue jubilee crown . I am up the school immanently to join in the picnic celebrations.

Aqua hope all is going OK and you aren't worrying too much .

Marie, Hope all is OK. 

Bubbs, any news of that placenta getting out the way??

AFM, I'm official off work now and a lady of leisure. It feels very surreal but obviously good. We have great excitement as it's THE Wedding of year on sunday (my Sisters) for which i am matron of honor. I am very excited as is the whole family. DD is flower girl in a very pretty monsoon flower girl dress with matching black teeth, gap and grazed elbows to match ... what with me waddling around- we'll make a right pair . Enjoy the long jubilee weekend celebration's all. 

Catch you all soon but it's half term next week, so no doubt I will be out and about with DD (not resting ).

J x


----------



## Jack5259

hI aLL,

Im now with embies! They are grade 3, they were reduced from 2 to 3 as they had started to fragment.  One was three cells and one with four cells,   dont know to be positive or worry about the fact they are fragmetning.  The embryologist said they still get people conceive with grade 3, so all ok.  Please stick my little ones.


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, congrats on being PUPO. There is no doubt that ladies can still conceive with fragmenting embryos [I've read many stories] so don't lose hope. Remember I didn't have particularly high graded embryos either but we got our BFP. I think our grading system was different but basically, everyone I knew who was cycling at the same time had AAs and I had BCs or something along those lines. Hope your tummy is better soon. Just have plenty of water to flush out those drugs. Sending you loads of   .

Jem, I had my 34 week MW appointment today and have a scan/consultation in two weeks to check on my placenta. My MW today did say that the likelihood of it moving at this late stage is low. It was covering my cervix by 3cm and needs to be clear by at least 2cm so 5cm movement in four weeks when it had not moved any in the 12 weeks from the 20 week scan?!?! If it must be a c-section, it'll be done between 38 and 39 weeks. I had a natural birth last time but it was not without it's trauma so I'm not too worried. TMI Alert ... last time, I was induced, I had a 24hr+ labour, then a spinal block and episiotomy and was literally one forcep-attempt away from an emergency c-section anyway. It took a good 12 weeks before I felt physically normal again so I can imagine a planned c-section won't be that much different in terms of recovery and might be better in terms of stress. Jem, glad you are finally off work. Enjoy your sister's wedding.

Welcome Ange and good luck on the 2ww!

Mumpsy, enjoy the street party. Wish we were having one.

Lily, Darls - Natural Kitchen is the normal ARGC hangout. You'll see plenty of laides there with the ARGC badge of honour [cotton wool ball held by surgical tape over your blood test site] when you are cycling.

Aqua, how are you doing, hun ?

Marie, hope you are staying strong .


----------



## Darls3000

Hey Ange, Welcome to our little place of endless hope and shared pain/joy/praying. Hope you are taking it easy now that you have the embryo on board. You have now done all you can do. Good luck. 

And jack, amazing rate of fertilisation so hope that you too are taking it easy and that your tummy upset had calmed down. Probably a bit of nerves too. I get a very bad tummy when I am stressed. 

Bubbs and Jem - wow, time has flown so fast with your pregnancies. So exciting and it sounds like a c section is probably a bit of a blessing for you after your birth trauma last time. 

Lily I too am in on weds for my scan and immured. I had to ask for the immunise though because they mentioned I could have it done if I wanted and I said I am pretty sure that immunity issues are part of my problem and so I thought it was wise to get it done but I was surprised they weren't telling me to do it. She simply said if I wanted to them this was the time to do it do I was just really clear with her and said I wanted them to guide me fully on this as what I had done so far didn't work do I was 100% in their hands. I may see you there before I dash back to the office. 

Where is the natural Kitchen? I have heard much talk of this place. 

Mumpsy, marie and aqua how are you guys doing? Very well I hope. 

I can't wait for this 4 days off from work. Bliss!!!!

Enjoy all.  Xox


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Darls, 

The clinic told me yesterday to carry on as normal, and to only avoid aybe a two hour aerobic work out, but everyhing else ok.  I have just come back from walking the dog and am worried I have overdone things, but as the clinic have pointed out to me, I need to do things as normal.  I guess they are right, but think I will avoid the   for a while until things are confirmed.  

Aqua, Bubbs, Jem, hello to you al and anyone else I have missed!l.


----------



## AngeinParis

Evening everyone,

I'm so sorry to hear the BFN updates. Sending hugs to you all. This is such a brutal thing we are all going through. Keep strong.  
AFM, I woke up feeling really irritable. Had been quite chilled up to now and BAM!, day one of 2ww and I'm a grumpy cow.  I think its a weekend thing as well as a 2ww thing. So much of my socialising involves a glass of wine, its quite concerning when I try and think about the last weekend I spent on the perrier.  I know this detox is good for me tho but I just felt so flat today. 
Jack I'm amazed you were given so much info at the transfer re. Embryo quality. Is that standard in the UK? I wouldn't dwell on it at all though. They have as good a chance as any.  This is such a lottery we have to just sit back and not analyse too much. Easy to type that I know! I havent suffered with upset tummy but i am definitely bloated today and it still hurts a bit if i move too fast.  Will stick to lots of gentle walks to counterract all the biccies.
So i hope the rest of you ladies had a more upbeat day than I did. And enjoy the long weekend. Thanks for making me feel so welcome.
Happy Jubilee! 
From a paddy in France x

X


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi All  

sorry to butt in but I would like to join you all I have been reading but just trying to keep it to a min to keep myself sane   lol 

good luck with the 2ww girls    

well im on my day 11 of my stims atm 3rd try it will be hope this is our time   

xx


----------



## AngeinParis

Hi Lisa, welcome to this thread.  When is your EC?  Good luck with it all.

Well, the two week wait is half way for me.  The weekend definitely dragged!  Wish we'd had a Jubilee here to take my mind off things.  Hope you all had a great weekend back in the UK (it's still going on I think.....).  I've been watching all the celebrations on TV.

Had some nasty side effect to one of the drugs I was taking (prednisolone) - very sore, hot, itchy skin on feet, hands and face.  Sunday was awful but it's calmed down since.  Thankfully I had stopped the prednisolone on Sunday morning anyway as it was just a 5 day course.  

Hope you are all surviving and keeping sane.

A x


----------



## Bubblicious

Welcome, lisasimon1 and wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.

Ange, I can sympathise with the itchiness, I'm just generally itchy now and it's driving me mad.  Glad you are feeling better.

Darls, ARGC said the same to me.  As I had DS already, I don't think they were as pushy with having the immune testing, they recommended it but said ultimately it was up to us. As we'd ruled out everything else, we went for it.  Natural Kitchen is on Marylebone High Street.

Good luck, Jack and Ange on the 2WW, try to plan some treats to keep your mind off things.

Hi everyone else.  Hope you're all well.


----------



## lisasimon1

Thank you both for your welcome   

i should be starting my next set of injections gonal f and my first scan hope all is well with my potential eggies  

xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Aqua - I've been thinking of you today hope all went well with the scan  

Lisa - hi again! Good luck with this cycle - did you have your pipelle?

Jack - hope the 2ww isn't dragging - when is OTd?

Ange - ouch the itchiness doesn't sound much fun. Hope you are able to chill a bit.

Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing ok  it won't be long now till some announcements   Bubbs - your labour sounds identical to mine, I know this is cart a long time before the horse but we've decided an elective C section is my preferred option if I'm lucky enough to be in that position again. Friends have had brilliant experiences with planned c sections.

Darls - sorry to miss you today, I got through the clinic a bit faster than expected, but not much. I also paid my first visit to NK it's my kind of place 

All went well with this monitoring scan, my results are fine. I've had bloods taken and sent off to Chicago for immunes will find out in about three weeks if anything is causing problems. The dr I saw for my consultation and today (that was refreshing getting a dr for my scan) said that there's recent papers coming out that immunes could play a big part in secondary infertility so i think there's more research coming out in this area now which is great.

Take care all
L x


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Lily  

how are you ? yes i had the pipe thing i found it quite uncomfortable tbh   but  just hope it all pays off    i have 20 folies apparently lol same as last time lets hope they all mature  

start my stims today i was down regging when i said i was stimming   lol xx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Everyone,

Lisasimon, welcome to the thread, and good luck with your stimming.

Lily, great to hear that your monitoring scan went well. 

Ange, hope the itching has subsided. Jack, how are you getting on? 

Darls, how are you doing?

Bubbs/Jem, not long to go now. Are you excited or scared now it's so close?

Well we had our seventh scan yesterday. Can't say that these babies aren't well checked . This time was with the scanning consultant. She said they both seem fine, but wants to check me again in 3 weeks. No 2 is smaller as he's getting a smaller share of the placenta. Yet again, I'm a freak of nature (remember the tilted uterus?  ), well these babies she would have sworn were non identical, and was shocked when we said that we only had one put back in. Only me  .

Sorry to anyone I've missed.
Fx


----------



## Mumpsy

Aqua - I'm so glad everything looks ok.  Great you're still managing to baffle modern science!!
Jack and Lily - hope the monitoring is going ok. Lily - so glad that they think they may be able to help on the immunes.



I am 11 weeks now so just one more week until my nuchal scan.  Looking forward to going public and telling DD.
Hello everyone else
Mumps x


----------



## Mumpsy

Sorry meant to say Lily and Darls hope monitoring ok.


Jack, when is OTD?  Hope the 2ww is going ok.


xxx


----------



## Jem1978

Good Evening to all old and new to this thread  ! I am stealing 5 minutes away from the bore of football and indulging in a sneaky Magnum Almond whilst i type .

DH and i will be chilling and watching a film shortly but wanted to pop in and say  .

Good luck to all of you on 2WW and those of you waiting for various things to happen (immune results, Lily and scans etc).

Bubbs, It does sound like a hidden blessing then the planned C section. My GP (and boss) admitted to me the other day  she would do elective again no hestation.Hope you are doing OK.

AFM, i am 37w5days and counting down the days. I am not moaning by any manner (i promised myself i wouldn't after going through this process) but I am getting fed up, uncomfortable and just plain impatient now to meet this long awaited little one. 
I have had a dinner laced with chilli's maybe i will plan some rumpy pumpy for the next week 

Any how can't sit at computer desk for long due to discomfort........ darn i need an IPA!! 

Back again soon.
J


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies, 

We are ttc no2. We had our dd who is now 3 and a half, conceived  easily and naturally,  been trying 2 years now so we are looking at IVF probably abroad. 

Was wondering if any of you ladies are in a similar position and/or any advice you may have. 

Also, if anyone's close to Manchester and been/ had treatment, what's been the best way to travel? Any recommendations. Currently liking the sound of REPROFIT in Czech.

Also has anyone had treatment taking along their kids, or what's advised there? Maybe babysitter/childminder? 

I apologise if these questions have been asked before. I have tried to read alot of the threads. 

Many thanks in advance, love reading everyone stories.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

My set up seems to have changed on this site, I cant find you as easily!?  

Hope everyone ok, I havent been on here for a while so need to go back and read messages. 

My OTD is Thursday.    Am getting period pains and right sided groin pain, the usual as I have a cyst there, and occasional nausea but thats it,  

This 2ww is rather stressful!  Am feeling very   today as my cat is in the vets, awaiting a spray and polish on his teeth but he has an infected anal gland with blood in his poo,   to be honest Im a mess, as the veet had to squeeze his glands and he did cry out.    Im worried this is not having a good effet on things, as well as worrying about my cat, but Im crying about that bit, I guess crying is good.    

Sorry to be so depressing, Im finding things a little hard at the moment.


----------



## marie73

Hey girls
Sorry to have been awol - just needed a bit of healing time to lick my wounds and get my head back together again. Have been following your progress though;

Jack - I had the same problem - seemed to lose all my bookmarks and replies so had to go onto each thread I am on (not that many only 4) and write a note on each - thinks its because I was awol for a while    How are you hun? Hope you are managing to stay sane and that you have stayed away from the awful peesticks. I have everything crossed for you for Thursday.       Hope your cat is better too - such sadness hun - hopefully the good news you get on Thursday will address the balance. 

Calmbaby - welcome to the thread - the girls here are great and are very supportive.  I am going to try IVF next at Serum in Greece - recent decision after 2 failed cycles in the UK. There are really good threads that have stuff on them for treatment abroad - in particular the Serum one where a lady called Agate has a threat with so much info in - its fab if you are considering treatment abroad as it gives a great feel for all the things that you need to know. let me know if you cant find it and I will try and post a link. 

Jem - not long now and you will be meeting your baby. Its so exciting wishing you cool relaxing days till then. xxx

Mumpsy – hope the 12 week scan goes ok – it must be any day now? Keep us posted. Xx

Aqua – glad you are still baffling sciences and those babies are staying strong. Xxx

Lisasimon = good luck with the stimms – hope those follies are coming on nicely – here is some follie dancing for you….          

Lily -  how are you doing? Waiting for the results of your immunes – I have heard of several ladies who found out that secondary infertility was caused by immunes. Hope you get some answers for the tests and can get the treatment support to help with the next cycle.   

Darls – how goes the cycle – I think it s lovely that you and lily are cycling at the same place at the same time. That happened to me on my first cycle and it was lovely we even car shared to the clinic!  

Bubbs – how are you – how long left for you now?   

AngeinParis - my friend was on prednisolone and it does have some nasty side effects but it does do the job. Have you had your OTD yet?

AFM - not much happening with me. Going to Serum for tests in July then back to UK clinic for my lone frostie in September then if that doesn't work a cycle in Serum. Cant muscle up much positive thought for it all at the minute but hoping by the time it comes round I will have had enough time away to forget about it all and be ready and raring to go. 

Love and hugs to you all
Marie xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Ladys.

thanks marie   i had my second scan 3rd scan yesterday and to my horror she told me that my laft ovary had only 3/4 eggies after being told on the 2 scans b4 that i had 10 on each side i dont know if its bad or not just told me to carry on and go in on friday 

i wish we could all sleep and wake up when we all have our lovely bundle of joy    

xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Jack - good luck for tomorrow - thinking about you!!!
Marie - Lovely to hear from you, I am so glad that you have a plan in place and it's great that you're heading to Serum for tests before trying with the frostie as at least the back-up plan will be moving along just in case. 
Lisasimon - I can imagine that was a shock, but try not to worry. I am sure they won't push you through for egg collection until you have as many as possible, and as everyone is always saying - it's quality not quantity!!
Calmbaby - welcome to the thread and I hope that you are able to find some answers for treatment abroad.  I was just reading something the other day about some all inclusive holiday/IVF treatment option in the Bahamas or Trinidad or somewhere similarly exotic - at least you'd have a chance to relax there!!!
Jem - hope you're not waiting too much longer and that the delivery goes ok.


I am 12 weeks today and have my scan tomorrow.  I am just hoping that everything is still ok, not seen little one since 8 weeks.  
Lots of love ladies
Mumps x


----------



## lilyisabel

Just a quickie 

Jack -   hoping this journey ends   for you tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. 

Mumps - enjoy the scan tomorrow am sure your little bean will be waving madly.

Take care all
L x


----------



## aquapinkdog

Sorry girls, 
Just a real quickie.

Jack, I will be keeping everything crossed for you and a fab result tomorrow  .

Mumpsy, hope everything is great at your scan and he's giving you a little wave.

Back soon to catch up with everyone else.

Love fx


----------



## Darls3000

Sorry for my absence too but I just don't seem to have much free time anymore. Anyway, in short, best of luck Jack for tomorrow and I really hope that you get fantastic news.   
Marie, glad you are feeling a bit stronger now, it is a bit like being involved in a car crash isn't it the way it hits you emotionally. Lily I was in the clinic again today for progesterone bloods and I am waiting to hear next week about my immunes. I have such a strong feeling that it is the root of my fertility issues.  I got a call today from them saying Mr T wants to know about what meds you take for your thyroid. I was so happy to be asked this question as I know when I last had it treated properly I conceived my DD two months later. So far so impressed with ARGC. Lily I really hope we get a face to face soon. Let's keep talking  

Hope you are doing well Mumps and I have no doubts that your scan will be a moving moment full of tears of joy. 
Lisasimon that is a weird thing to happen but you just have to hope for a good sized couple of follies and hope that the next scan is thorough and see the right amount of things!!

Calm baby, hello and welcome to our special place.   sorry but little info on overseas fertility centres but this site is a font of knowledge so good luck with finding the answers. 
Aqua and Jem hoping you both have a comfortable last few weeks/ month and that you are oth feeling excited and joyous with your amazing situation. Sending you lots of love and good luck for the next stage.


----------



## Darls3000

Sorry I meant Bubbs and Jem are in the final home strait. And aqua, all my love to you too and hope you are keeping those doctors on their toes with the fact you are a bona file medical mystery. Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, good luck for tomorrow  .

Mumpsy, I have a scan tomorrow, too but this is my final one to decide if I need a c-section.

Welcome, calmbaby.

Darls, I'm glad you're finding ARGC proactive.  I hope they manage to give you and Lilyisabel your much longed for BFPs.

Marie, I'm good, thanks.  Keeping everything crossed for you and your FET.

Lisasimon, they can be a bit vague with counting follies during scans early on.  I had one lazy ovary which suudenly caught up.  But quality is more important than quantity.  Good luck.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Jack   am thinking of you today, let us know how you get on

Bubbs - how are things going? Do you have anymore tests/ scans for your placenta? 

Marie - great to hear from you again  your plan sounds great, will you manage to get a bit of time to enjoy Greece when you go? I do understand where you are coming from it's hard to muster the energy sometimes. I quite enjoy being between cycle in the way that I get my life back. We've decided if this next one doesn't work we're going to take a year off. I think we need a break but we're getting a bit fed up of not being able to plan anything, we try not to let ivf rule our life but it does.

Darls - you must be a few days ahead of me now  I'm going in for my last blood test for the monitoring on Sat. I prob have longer cycles than you. It was interesting that you said immunes should be through next week, we had those on the same day so should get them back together. Like you I'm feeling confident in ARGC and what they can offer for my 'issues' I just like the feel as I'd lost all faith in my last clinic it definitely was the right thing to do to move. Have just arranged our screening tests (as our others are nearly a year now) with our GP so at least we get something from the nhs  really hope that our paths cross in the not too distant future.

Lisa - hope all going well for you

Calm baby - welcome. I'm afraid I have no knowledge on foreign clinics. But maybe if you take mumps recommendation of Barbados I'll move and come with you  keep us posted on your thoughts 

Jem - hello you must be into days now? Really hope you're not suffering too much. How are your veggies doing? Ours haven't been washed away too much and think we're in for a bumper crop of potatoes.

Aqua - hello medical wonder 

Can you all please send me positive thoughts for Monday I've got a two hour interview for the job I am currently doing - I took over a colleague's role when they left a couple of months ago. It's a promotion but they are interviewing external people too  I'm getting in a bit of a tizz, it would also go someway to making me feel that this time at work (rather than my plan of being off with a baby ) has been worthwhile if I get it.

L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for your kind words.  

Its a BFN.    DH and I are shattered.  We have decided not to go ahead with anymore treatment as the next lot is self funded and would be too much of a financial strain, as well as a strain on our marriage as it has proved.  I have posted on other forums, but forgot to mention, I have range the clinic and told them but as I am not having a proper period, they told me to carry on with my meds until the weekend and if no proper flow by then, to take another test, but to not raise our hopes.    So Im carrying on but no its of little point, the clinic said they think it would be unlikely I was pregnant.

Im very tired of this whole thing, it takes over your life and nearly sends you insane.  Life is too short Im now thinking, I need to appreciate what I have, whch I do, and also sometimes we cannot get everything we want.  

May I wish you all the best for yoyr futur ventures.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi jack, I am so so sorry. Sending you lots of  .
Love fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack, I'm so sorry about your BFN, hun  .  Take time to look after yourself and your family now.  But we are still all here should you need us.

Liliyisabel, wishing you loads of luck for Monday  .

I have my final scan later today followed by an appointment with my consultant to decide the findings.  If it has to be a c-section, they will book me an appointment today for about two weeks' time.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Bubbs,
Good luck for later. Hope u get whichever result ur hoping for (natural v csection).
Let us know how u get on.
Exciting you are so close to the end, and holding your baby .
Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one fom me, had my scan today and my placenta has moved enough for me to try for a natural birth again.  Also, baby has turned so she's head down and engaged.  So we can just let nature take it course.

Jack, thinking of you tonight.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## lilyisabel

Jack I am so sorry I really had every hope that it would be a different result  Keep us posted on how you are doing. I am sending you every wish for a happy future whatever you decide  

Bubbs - great news the placenta has moved. It all sounds very real now that the head is down and engaged 

I'm already fed up of the football how much longer do we have to put up with it for?
L x


----------



## Jem1978

Jack sending lots of  . I am so sorry to hear your news. I have been thinking of you today.

Bubbs, Great news (i think ) that baby has done an about turn. No 2 pregnancies or labour are the same so it sounds like this labour you are due an easy (ier) one!

Lily, Lots of    and best wishes for Monday, I have every faith in you professional lady ! LOL on the allotment thread. I had a feeling potatoes would do OK this year. Sadly my plot is sad and very unloved. Due to the back/pelvic girdle issues i have  haven't been up to manual labour of digging bending etc so have had to give a miss this season .  My DH is not into it so it is purely my 'baby'. Mum put my tatties in. I haven't been able to get her up there to help me earth them up again, so goodness knows what i will be confronted with when i get up there next..... (if it ever stops raining)!! Only 10 days left . The midwife last week told me she thinks Bert will be overdue though so who knows  What is growing for you? Are you enjoying it?

Mumpsy how was the scan?

Best wishes to all else. Sorry for lack of personals but i have some homework to do before my shut eye occurs. DD is struggling to cope (as are we with her). An urgent download to my kindle of 'Calmer, 'Easier, Happier Parenting: The Revolutionary Programme That Transforms Family Life' had to be sort. Approach was great this morning but flopped this evening. Fingers crossed for some better days to come- she just wants her baby hear now I think and doesn't know what it's going to be like. 

X


----------



## Darls3000

Oh Jack so sad to read your news. So very sorry for you and your husband. What a hard time it is and I completely understand you wanting to retreat from it all as it hurts so damn mum. Take all the time you need and see how you feel in a month or two as only you know what you can deal with and how much you are prepared to contend with in this awful unknown situation we are all in. Thinking of you lots xxx

Lily very best of luck for Mnday. I heartily recommend spraying some Rescue Remedy on your tongue to calm your nerves and go into that interview imagining you already have the job and this is just a formality. Go girlfriend!!! We will definitely see eachpther at ARGC. My cycle is 28/29 days and I ovulated on day 14 so yes sounds like I am slightly ahead of you. They confirmed that immunes would be back next week so yours will be too. Yikes  

Bubbs, I am so pleased that you now have a choice and that the baby is engaged, wonderful relief for you I bet.  Marie, Greece sounds great, I have read a lot about success stories out there and anything that is cheaper than the UK clinics is very welcome I think. 

Hello to everyone else....back to pinterest to distract me from my long day in the office x


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening,

Jem - you'll be into single figures for number of sleeps now - how exciting! Sorry to hear DD is being challenging, ours can be a nightmare she's very very lively and into things alongside a grade A temper. We've been using the time out spot and banning fireman Sam and that seems to have some impact. She must be pretty excited tho? Switching to gardeners world.co.uk for a min we have sweetcorn, broad beans, parsnips, courgettes, strawberries, gooseberries and beetroot as well as the potatoes. Am so hoping they've not been got by slugs - urgh! Please let us know as soon as you feel able with your news 

Darls - was in this morning, it was packed as usual. Even bumped into an old work colleague, very bizarre . They phoned and said all was good and my monitoring cycle was over, they said I'd be phoned after the weekend with the immune results and i think she said they were with Mr T, it was an answer phone message and that bit wasn't clear. Anyway it sounds as though they're back. Super quick time  you sound as though you will be ahead of me I'm a 32/33 day girl but   that our paths cross at some point. I've now looked into timings and I'll be cycling when the olympics are on. Does anyone think it's going to be that bad or just prepare myself for busy transport?

Bubbs - hope you are having a relaxing weekend

Aqua, mumpsy, jack, Marie - hello hope you are all doing well (especially Jack )

thanks for all the good wishes for the interview, I'm trying to keep calm. I'll keep you posted.
L x


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello everyone and sorry for disappearing when everyone has lots of news.


Jack - I am so very sorry about your BFN.  It sounds like you and DH are ready for a break and I hope that you can finally find some peace and enjoy each other's company for a while.  You have so much healing to do, so I hope you can be there for each other.  We are here for you anytime.


Jem and Bubbs - I am so excited for you.  Bubbs, I'm glad that she has moved for you and you can now let things take their course naturally.  Jem, I hope your allotment isn't in too much of a state when you get back to it - in the meantime keep us posted!!


Lily and Darls - I'm so glad that your monitoring cycles and tests seem to be coming back with results already.  Keep us posted on your immune results.  Oh and good luck for your interview tomorrow Lily.  If you're already doing the job, surely you are the right woman for it!!


Aqua, LisaSimon, Marie, Calmbaby - how are you?


I had my scan on Thursday and it went great.  We decided to go private for the nuchal scan so had to get to Harley Street for 9am which was fun on the tube with DD in tow, but it was so worth it.  Baby was very wriggly and everything seems fine.  We took the opportunity to tell DD and show her the picture on the screen and she seems genuinely excited.  We have stuck a photo on the fridge and she talks about it all the time.  Very cute!  Friday I drove to my Dad's where my brother's wedding reception was due to be held on Saturday and my sister and I iced the wedding cake - no we are not bakers and no we have never done it before but we did an ok job and were very pleased with ourselves, but it took most of the afternoon and then Saturday was a long day and a late night so I am absolutely shattered now.....Looking forward to a curry and early night (poor DH has to cook on father's day as that is his specialty!!).  Going to look around a school for DD tomorrow morning so that's exciting.
Anyway ladies, I hope you are all getting on as well as you can be and I look forward to more news from you all soon.
Love Mumps x


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi everyone,

As I write, we are having a holiday in Egypt. The weather is amazing. Slightly hot and although it's sad I'm
Not preg, am glad I can go on the slides and drink abit. 

We are pretty sure we are going to go for IVF at Reprofit in Oct unless we get a BFP which would be brill! I currently have 3 more months of clomid and the doc has said to stop taking for a month before. So maybe 1 more month. Don't know if it's making a difference now. Only had monitoring the first month and they said follicles were getting ready. 

To the ladies have had IVF, are the injections painful? How did you know how to do it? As we'll be going to Czech, we won't see a doc until we get there. 

Hope everyone's well.  x


----------



## Bubblicious

Calmbaby, the needles used are so sharp and tiny that you really don't feel a thing.  Also, the Dr or nurses will show you how to do it (I had never given an injection before but it became second nature pretty quickly).  I think it's the anticipation of doing it that is nerve-wracking but you soon get over that.  Maybe, you'll have success with Clomid and you never have to have IVF  .

Mumpsy, glad the scan went well.

Jem, wishing you all the best in the next few weeks.

Lilyisabel, let us know how the interview goes.

Jack, I hope that you are okay, hun  .

Darls, hope your immune results provide you with some hope for this cycle.

Aqua, Lisasimon, Marie and anyone I've missed, hope you are keeping well.


----------



## lisasimon1

hi bubblicious   

hope you well? i am ok thanks cycle hasnt quite gone like the other 2 cycles  cant remember if i have said but i have said it again lol  

well trigger tonight for me and egg collection wed    im not to sure how it will go but i have to go thro with if or i will have the what ifs everytime i have been scanned i have had less than the last time then more again today less?? but i cant do anything now so i guess i will have to wait and see what happens 

xx


----------



## Darls3000

Good luck lisaimon with EC. Try your best to think positive thoughts and relax.  You are near the home strait. 

Lily, how did the job interview go, we're you happy with your performance? Really hope you get it  
And do keep me posted on your immunes. Do you suspect you have that issue?  I too will be cycling over the Olympics and I think it is a good thing because the clinic will be quieter so shorter waiting times and most women from outside London will not want to pay the hugely inflated Olympic hotel rates to stay in town for treatment. Just a theory anyway. You and I are so going to meet up   

Calm baby, fingers crossed for clomid, it is very effective and so I hope you save yourself going down the old IVF route. Keep trying and enjoying that lovely sun in Egypt you lucky thing. The needles didn't hurt so much but I sometimes found the drugs a bit stingy and I think that's because all of mine had to be kept in the fridge and that was exactly what it felt like, something icy. But as Bubbs said, you will surprise yourself how adept you will come at it. #skillsweneverwantedtohave

Your scan sounded fun and exciting times for your little family Mumpsy. You lucky lady. I hope that one day we get to do that. It's a pretty special thing as I know you well know!!

Jem and Bubbs...nearly the........

jack I am thinking of you lovey.  Stay strong because you are. 

How are you Aqua, all good I hope?

I am waiting to hear back this week on immunes.  I have a feeling it will be weds and Thursday DD will be 3 so I am already panicking about baking cupcakes for nursery and a cake and all the stuff that's needed for her party on Sunday.  I a one of those people who worries a lot that people may not be enjoying themselves and I need to just relax and think of it as 2 and a half hours with a few friends and that's all....I hate that aspect of my personality!!

I am now waiting for AF which is due at the end of the week and then we are in again!! Does anyone know if it is cheaper to get the drugs at ARGC than where we went before which seemed very popular Homecare at Home. ARGC said they were the best place but I just wanted a non biased opinion. 

Take care all xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

thank you Darls   im trying to will keep you updated   

well off to do my trigger now and no turning back what will be will be        xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Lisasimon - good luck for tomorrow


Darls - I cycled at Lister but bought my drugs from central homecare - they delivered directly to me and I think I saved around £500.  ASDA was also going to be significantly cheaper than the Lister pharmacy.  Can you ask for a price list from the ARGC and then call around a couple of places?  It is a little bit time consuming but it's worth saving a few pennies as everything else is so expensive!!!  I found out about all these places from the Lister cyclers threads, there is probably something similar on the ARGC threads.  I hope AF shows up on time so you can get moving again.


Mumps xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lisasimon, ggod luck for tomorrow  .

Darls, I got most of my drugs directly from ARGC because of the convenience, however Bliss pharmacy at Marble Arch offer 10% off for ARGC prescriptions.  I only ever got my steroids and anti-coagulants from there so I'm not sure about their supply of down-reg, stimming drugs.  Also, bear in mind that ARGC will fully refund you for any drugs purchased from them but not used at the time of EC.


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening  

Calm baby - hope you are having a lovely holiday. I love your attitude to enjoying the slides and drink. Just relax and enjoy. Please don't worry about the injections, you'll be given a lesson before too. Plus there's plenty of experience on here if you have any questions  . I found the first few very strange and pretty awful, not because they hurt just that's it's a weird feeling injecting yourself. That soon goes and you become a bit of a pro and work out what technique is best for you.

Bubbs - thanks for the advice re: drugs. For ease I think I'll just do ARGC. Hope you are feeling ok.

Lisa - good luck tomorrow, let us know how it goes. Hope you get my fave nurse in the recovery suite she's lovely. Am also still keeping an eye on the clinic thread and saw you had David the other day I also had great confidence in him and he was always lovely. 

Darls - please don't stress about the birthday, dd was 3 last week and after last years home made efforts, everything this year came specially made by Mr Marks (& Spencer). Everyone seemed just as happy - you've got enough on your plate at the mo. I like your theory about the Olympics maybe it'll be just me and you there . Have you had your phone call? I think mine could be immunes, I've had good 5 day transferred and nothing. I'm kind of hoping it is as that can be sorted out. Am also hoping the more tailored approach will improve my egg quality. I'm looking forward to having a drink in the infamous nk with you  shame it won't be a wine 

Mumpsy, Jem, aqua, Marie, jack - hello!

My interview went really well, I didn't say anything stupid that you want to kick yourself when it's left your mouth. Now it's just a waiting game, it'll be a while as it has to go through to Japan first. Please keep   for me and that this is the start of a good news summer for us.
L x


----------



## lisasimon1

thanks ladys im bit scared tbh  

lily - i think david is the best i trust him 100% i think its down to him doing all my scans on my first go? what nurse? so much was going on the last time i ec my head was spinning in  the room and when they tried to put the neadle in my hand i pulled away lol 

xx


----------



## Jem1978

Hi girls

I am sorry but i have to post and run. I just wanted to let you all know that our son was born on the summer solstice thursday 21st at 0349am. All a bit tired but total smitten. .

I will be back to catch up on your news once i have actually been to sleep and the visitors have stopped arriving! 

xxxx


----------



## aquapinkdog

Jem,
Fantastic news. Many congratulations.
Enjoy him.
Lots of love.
Fx


----------



## lilyisabel

Jem - woo hoo!! What fantastic news    

Hope all going well in those crazy first few days - June is a great month to have a baby 

Looking forward to hearing how dd is getting on with him when your life is more 'normal' 

L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Jem, many congratulations to you and your family  !


----------



## Mumpsy

Fantastic news Jem, I am very happy for you.  I hope you're managing to get some sleep and that DD is adjusting well to the new addition!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello well I found out today I got the job!  Thank you for all your wishes last week and must admit I'm   this is the start of the good news roll for us. I can now add 'Senior' to my job title   we're having some fizz to celebrate.

Bubbs - I've been trying to work out how much time I need to take off work for ARGC to work out how much holiday I've actually got for holiday rather than tx. How long did the daily bloods take? What time did you get to ARGC for? How many times did you need two lots of bloods whilst stimming and how long did they take? Sorry for all the questions....

Hope everyone else is well  
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Yay, well done Jem and HUGE cngratulations on the arrival of your DS. Hope you are feeling okay and enjoying this amazing time. He shares the same birthday as my DD which I obviously think is a good luck charm. What have you called him?

And lily well done to you clever lady - well deserved I don't doubt!! Will be buying the teas when we meet at ARGC.  

      to the pair of you. 

I am doing okay, AF arrived on Saturday and hear from ARGC that my immunes test shows my NK cells look ok but I do have some other elevated numbers which they want to treat with Humira so they have delayed my treatment till they sort that out. I am about to book three weeks away in America so pleased to have the delay in August and face it all in September hopefully.  

Hope everyone is OK. Sorry this was a brief pop in xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Darls, so you have elevated cytokines.  One lady who I had my monitoring cycle with needed humira and ended up getting a natural BFP before even starting treatment.  Good luck!

Lilyisabel, I took three weeks off from day 6 of stims until OTD.  I was stimming for longer than most (about 16 days) and I was in most days for twice daily bloods because of my erratic LH levels which needed close monitoring and some mega doses of Cetrotide.  I booked one week annual leave and had two weeks sick leave which my GP was happy to write a suitably vague sick note for.  It was a bit of a bind as I never have time off sick but needs must.  Also, when you're having daily bloods, get to the labs for 7.30am (DH had to get DS ready for nursery as it meant I was leaving home at 6.30am) and you'll be out of there in no time.  It was a bit trickier fitting in scans in the first stimming week as they scan from 10am but I had to just tell work, I had doctors appointments then.  Congrats on the promotion, too.

Lisasimon, how did you get on with EC?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Darls3000

H Bubbs
Yes they are slightly elevated. 33 instead of 30 and so they want me to take the Humira. I am not sure if they ae the reason why I have not been able to have a BFP who bloody knows? I have to say I don't feel remotely optimistic about it at all but will do what they need me to. I just feel like I am going through the very expensive motions. I suspect that is fairly normal on the third treatment. The other treatments felt like something may happen but now I feel like a jaded old bag!!

Anyway, always good to hear of those freakishly good fortune tales of natural BFPs. Thank you and hope you are doing well xxxx


----------



## marie73

Happy Friday lovely ladies

I am here still reading and running and following your journeys but not posting much as trying to forget about IVF just for a little while till we go back for our remaining frostie. 

Jack - so very sorry to read your news - I thought that this would be your time. I hope you are managing to move forward and can see your next steps ahead. Once they become clear then I do find that things seem easier to handle. Thinking of you.     

Jem - congratulations on the birth of your son. Hope you are enjoy those precious first few weeks getting to know each other. If I could send you buckets of sleep then I would but hugs will have to do.    

Darls - some bucket loads of optimism coming your way - your in good hands there so lets hope this time is your time. I know what you mean though about being optimistic by third time round things just almost seem routine!           

Bubbs - nearly there now honey - got everything crossed for a swift and safe arrival of your little one.

Lily - how are you? Bet your on cloud nine with the new job - congratulations dear - see this whole stinking IVF journey gives us strength to deal with all sorts of other stuff. Well done you. Hope you settle into it quickly. Good luck at ARGC...

Mumpsy and Aqua - hope those bumps are blooming! xx

Lisa - how is your cycle going? How was EC - I am thinking you are PUPO now?

Calmbaby - hope you've not got holiday blues now your back I guess. Not long till October the time will fly by. If my frostie doesn't work in Sept we will be heading to Greece for IVF eekkkk. In terms of injections you just get on with them and do them - I hate needles but even i conquered them - so dont worry you will be fine.  

Lots of love ladies - and have a fab weekend.

Marie xXx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi girls, just a quick one from me for now to let you know that our baby girl arrived under dramatic circumstances on the evening of Thurs 28th weighing 7lbs 3 but we are both well and back home now. Will catch up with you all soon.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Fab news bubbs.
Well done. Glad ur home.
Looking forward to hearing more when u have time. 
Love fx


----------



## lisasimon1

sorry Marie and bubs i got to ec but only had 5 mture eggs so gave them all to my lady and i get a full cycle to myself i jusst hope this goes better than the last one well im starting my next cycle with sept af im just going to get myseft sorted and ready for it now first af arrived today after treatment i thought she got lost lol as its been 10 days  xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Bubbs - many congratulations on the birth of your dd.    hope it wasn't  too traumatic, I'm pleased to hear you're home and both well 

L x


----------



## Darls3000

Excellent news Bubbs. So pleased to hear your news and I bet your daughter is an absolute beauty. One day you must tell her how much you longed for her. So pleased she's here safely. Well done mama xxx


----------



## marie73

Bubbs - congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter. Much love to you all xxxx

Lisa - so sorry about your cycle - I think being a donor is truly an amazing thing to do and I am sure the decision to give all the eggs to your donor was a very difficult one. Pray that your cycle goes well in September and the next few months fly by.

Marie xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

thank you marie and so do i  i find out this week if it has worked for my lady i sure hope it has   xx


----------



## marie73

Well I will be thinking of your lady and praying for good news - hoping that your eggs reap you your miracle soon.  Good karma for you hun to be sure. (Sound like I have gone all irish there but am from yorkshire so not sure how that works   

Marie xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

lol marie that made me   i sure hope so my dad lives in yorkishire but is from ireland   what part of yorkshire you from ? x


----------



## marie73

I'm in south yorkshire near Doncaster, and bye ek its grim up north at the minute. Just looked at next 10 day forecast and its rain rain rain. I'll start quacking soon!   

Marie xXx


----------



## lisasimon1

weather here isnt much better   i have a quick look at the weather when i get 5 mins work is busy but thats how i like it tbh  hopfully we get some nice weather for aug xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lisasimon, what a fantastic thing for you to have done to give another lady a chance at having a baby. So sorry that it did not work out for you this time around but good things happen to good people so hope it all goes well for you in September.

I think we are stuck with this terrible weather for the at least another three to four weeks, ladies. My veggies in my garden are not doing well without any sun.

Just a quick update from me, Erica and I are both doing really well and getting into the swing of things. We are all totally in love with her.

[Birth story warning!] She was actually born by emergency c-section on the evening of Thursday 28th following a big bleed late on Tuesday night and being rushed to hospital by ambulance with lights flashing and sirens blaring. I had my membranes broken and was induced by oxytocin drip late on Thursday morning following a day of obs/scans/exams but a further significant bleed an hour or two into induction and a vaginal exam which found my cervix dilated but blocked by placenta [despite several scans showing that my placenta was clear] meant that I was rushed into surgery. I lost over 2 litres of blood in all and needed a blood tranfusion but my consulting team, midwife and DH were fantastic. I'm making a good recovery; in fact, I'm probably feeling physically better than I did at the same point with DS and that was a natural delivery. Ultimately, all that matters is that we have our much longed-for beautiful baby with us snoozing happily on a pillow on the rug next to her big brother who is playing Lego !


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Bub thank you so much for your kind words - congrats on the birth of your little girl sorry you a hard time but so glad you are both well xx


----------



## Darls3000

Wow Bubbs. That is some kind of birth story. Absolutely amazing that you feel as good as you do now. Well done brave lady. And I am sooooo happy for you with your DD in your lves now. You lucky thing. Glad you are feeling okay though but what a scare your DH must have gone through feeling so helpless when you were losing all that blood. 

Take it easy in as much as you can with two kids. Love xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Bubbs what a birth story, so glad that you and Erika are doing well. Love the name. My veggies are also not doing great this year which as our first year of allotmenting is disappointing.

Lisa what an amazing thing you have done.   that your cycle just for you works

Darls - hope you aren't getting too many humira side effects

Jem - hope all is good with you and your family

Aqua - how are you feeling. Have the scans gone well. I've been thinking of you.

Marie / mumpsy - hope all well with you

I've been absent from the fertility stuff for a while as I've had a bit of a scare, I'm pretty pale and have lots of odd moles (which I do get checked) about two - three weeks ago I noticed that one had got a lot bigger and was a different colour. I've been so worried, thinking all sorts of crazy stuff. I managed to get an appointment for today and all is fine, it's prob the ivf drugs causing it. I feel so happy. I'm just so grateful for what I've got with my lovely little family. 

Also the doctor said very good things about ARGC  I know it's not the same field but made me feel great.

I've been found to have elevated TNF levels and have to take humira (darls and I are fertility twins ) I've been delaying taking it till I got checked over so I'll take it later this week. I think the next cycle will be October so We've booked a holiday and we're driving down to the Dordogne (via Disney) I'm really looking forward to it.

Would love to hear what you're all up too 
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Hey L
Oh my goodness, thank god you got the all clear on the skin issue. What a scare you had and once you have a family there is nothing scarier than worrying about it all slipping away is it. Even when we are just panicking. Very pleased to hear you got the good news and that the doctor had positive things to say about ARGC. 

I too have been so manic with work and struggling a bit to juggle it all with DD and have a life too that I have literally not visited this site for a couple of weeks so hoping to read everyone else's news and then saw that no one else has really had the time to update either. Hope that each and everyone of you is in a decent place at the moment with the whole fertility baggage and taking care of themselves. 

I am about to take my second Humira injection and then the waiting for the test begins. We are off on holiday in about 10 days time for three weeks and then I will get re tested when I return and see if we can cycle in October ( hello lilyisabel). Anyway, off to start the weekend where there has been a promise of sun. Believe it when I feel it on my face. Enjoy!! X


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,

How fabulous is this weather?

Bubbs/Jem how are you getting on with the babies?

Darls, have a great time on holiday. Are you off to the States?

Lily, glad to hear you have a holiday booked. We went to Butlins a few weeks ago with friends. Had a great time. Would love to get away again, but hubby just can't have any time off work EVER   He doesn't appear to have grasped the concept that when the babies come it will be a very long time before we go away again. Men!!!! You must have been really freaked about the mole. So happy it all proved clear.

Lisa, you have done a really fabulous thing, giving someone else a chance to have a baby. I admire you, and like the others have said hopefully karma will bring you good fortune on your next cycle. 

Marie, how are you?

Mumpsy, how's the pregnancy going?

AFM, being scanned every 2 weeks as no 2 is still smaller, but they've decided he's got a lesser share of the placenta, so he will remain smaller til he's out. They are checking he keeps growing on his line, and that'll keep them happy. They've said that they will only leave them until 36 weeks, being identical. I'm nearly 22 weeks already. I finish work at the end of August. Originally I decided to finish early because I read that I will be the size of a full term singleton at 28 weeks, but I don't think I'm massive yet. Having said that I have to take all my leave before I go on maternity leave, and I carried loads over from last year, so I don't actually have that much choice.
I'm debating when to decorate their bedroom....already have all the soft furnishings...just need a couple of cots and some drawers, but do need to have our ensuite done, decorate the spare room for us, and have a bedroom shuffle. Mmmm maybe it's good I'm finishing early after all  .

Take care everyone.
Fx


----------



## lonelyflower

hello all, am new to the house. I am scheduled for an IVF by august. after 2 failed iuis. i just need some pointers pls. its completely new to me.


----------



## Bubblicious

How is everyone doing?


----------



## marie73

Hello lovelies - this thread had gone so quiet - thanks for waking it up bubbs.    How are you??

I am ok - going for FET on Monday with our one and only popsicle - fingers crossed he is a fighter - DH has named him Victor - lets hope he is a stubborn little one and makes it through thawing in tact.  

Will pop back on Monday and let you all know how it goes.

Big hello to lonelyflower - hope you are getting ready for your IVF cycle.  I remember my time before the first one and it all seems so complicated.  My biggest tip for you is to just relax and try and enjoy it, in a bizarre way I tried to see it as a good experience, something to help us achieve our dream as medically its not going to happen naturally for me and DH. Do as many things as you can to relax yourself and keep calm.  I found the cycle threads really useful for the first treatment in particular as there are always people around or infront of the stage you are at, so lots of very good advice.  Fingers crossed you will be first time lucky    

Much love to you all - hope you are enjoying the olympics. Go team GB! 

Marie xXx


----------



## Bubblicious

I'm fine, thanks.

Good luck for your FET on Monday, Marie  .


----------



## lilyisabel

Good luck for your FET on Monday Marie let us know how you get on.    

Bubbs good to hear from you hope all is well and you're getting some sleep 

Aqua - so pleased to hear that all is well with you and you and your boys are still medical marvels. Have you popped out yet? I remember about 22 weeks being the moment for me going from looking a bit fat to pregnant.

Darls - enjoy your hols 

Lonelyflower - hello  I remember the first ivf being really scary but it's not as bad as you think it will be. As Marie said please see it as something positive

Jem - hope all well with you.

Here i'm just about to take my second humira jab tomorrow, then there's a wait of three weeks to see if my levels have dropped. I'm not too worried as I can't cycle till the end of oct anyway due to work and personal commitments. It stays in the system for about 6 months so will be ok till end of year. We go away next week  can't wait to see dd at Disney. I'm really enjoying the Olympics - go team gb!

L x


----------



## Jem1978

Hi All

Hope you are all well! I am sorry not been back but its been fun and games here . We are all still alive and kicking but poor little man has TERRIBLE colic (assuming not GORD) so i don't seem to have a spare second or be getting any sleep. Well that's a lie i had 1hour 50min yesterday . I still feel very blessed even with the diffiult time at the mo.

Anyhow i know sleep will come one day, It just breaks my heart when he screams all day and night and all i can do is cuddle him .

Good luck to everyone and   and be back soon (when colic passes and sleep of more than 3 hours returns).

J x


----------



## marie73

Hello all,

Just a quick one from me - the blast survived on Monday and I am PUPO - test date 19th so not too long to go - off on hols on 13th so will test whilst away. Will be good and help the time pass. 

Jem - hope the Colic passes soon I remember that with DD and it was awful and she only had it between 7pm and 11pm.  

Much love to you all.   
Marie xXx


----------



## Bubblicious

Marie, congrats on being PUPO. Will be  for you.

Jem, I know the feeling as Erica is also colicky and cannot pass wind easily. She is on Infacol and we also have gripe water when she gets bad hiccups after a feed [although she hates the taste of that]. Also, we are seeing a cranial osteopath because she mostly faces one side and her head is getting flattened because of that. It's also a chance to possibly help her gas issues. Our osteopath can feel tension in her neck and doesn't think her thorax has opened out enough so her diaphragm is high which means that her digestive system is not working optimally. This may also be a reason for her frequent hiccups. We have only had one session so far so I will let you know if it's worth trying when we've had at least one more. But we are riding out the storm for now and never take for granted that we are lucky to have her in our lives. Hope you find something to alleviate your poor baby's symptoms.

Lilyisabel, hope you have a fab holiday and that the humira is doing it's job.


----------



## Mumpsy

Hello everyone, sorry I've been AWOL for so long. 
Marie - I saw your sad news, I am so very sorry for you and I hope that you have been allowed some time to grieve.  I really, really hope that it works out for you at Serum now. I will be thinking about you and sending lots of positive thoughts your way. 
Bubs and Jem - Sorry that you're dealing with colic. Hope you get it sorted out really soon.
Hope everyone else is doing well - hello to you all.
I am doing great, nothing really to report except that I'm growing very quickly this time. 20 week scan went well and DD is getting very excited. Off on holiday to France next week which I can't wait for!!
Thinking of you all
Mumps x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello,

Mumpsy - glad your 20 week scan went well, do you know what you're having? Enjoy France!

Marie - I take it from mumpsy's post that it wasn't the good news we'd hoped for you. Really hoping the change of clinic does wonders for you 

Jem - hope your little man is getting better. I really feel for you, I spoke to lots of mums with reflux/ colic babies for a work project so I know how tough it can be. It will get better and it won't last but it's really miserable for you all to go through it.

Bubbs - have you been to cranial osteopathy again? Has it worked for you? I hope Erika is getting better . I've been to ARGC today I always thing of you there 

Aqua - hope all well

Darls - good hol?? Have you had your retest?

So I've had my humira retest to see if my levels have gone down today. I've just missed cycling this month and can't next due to work and family commitments so I'm in no hurry, I'm hoping they are down so I don't have a further course but it won't delay me any further whatever the result. I'm just enjoying what's left of the summer without getting too stressed about tx. I saw two friends this weekend both preg with their second, both know what's happening. One hasn't mentioned it since her pregnancy announcement and was even a bit dismissive of one of her colleagues who was trying and failing for their first as though it was a bad thing to want a baby if you couldn't do it  I'm hoping this is more that she is feeling awkward with my situation and doesn't know what to say however she's the one that makes me feel really sad. My other friend is the total opposite and I have nothing but delight for her and no envy whatsoever (well maybe a little today but that was more the fact that she didn't have to go to work than the pregnancy) Why is it so different??
L x


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies, have felt so down just didnt want to post. It was bad news - no sniff of a BFP straight forward BFN. Was gutted as I was convinced it had worked,  must have been all the pessary side effects.  I just feel so emotionally drained and dont know if I can continue with the whole IVF.

It has been so tough recently and put a real strain on everything both financially and mentally. Our plan was always to go to Serum but I am not sure now. Sometimes I think we should be happy with what we have, i have 2 beautiful children and my hubby is a fabulous step dad but other times I just feel he deserves to be a dad to his own child.  Its so difficult to decide.  

We are going to have to make a decision but I think a couple of months not thinking about things would be best for us to get our heads straight. 

Much love and many hugs to you all,
Marie xXx


----------



## Bubblicious

Marie, I've only just noticed your post, hun and I'm so sorry it was a BFN.  Take care of yourself and take whatever time you need to take to come to the "right" decision for you and DH.  Sending you  .


----------



## Attagirl

Hi all

Mind if I join? I have been on the IVF board but am I think the only secondary infertility bod on there. My sad tale ;0) below.

I am on Day 11 DR but AF is no where in site which is putting a spanner in the works/ timetable. So far so good generally, no massive side effects I think but I am finding coordinating work, the appointments, my DD and everything else a bit of a challenge at times. If only AF would come I would be able to plan a bit more...

What stage are you all at?

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Attagirl, it's quiet on here at times then sometimes, there'll be a flurry of activity.  There are ladies at all stages here.  Me, personally, I have a 10 week old DD as a result of ICSI, following failed IUIs but I pop in to see how people are getting on and to share my experience or offer support.

Yes, juggling cycling with a lo and work was a massive balancing act.  More often than not, I would be out of the house before DS got up, on my way for blood tests.  DH had to get him ready and take him to nursery. We got my parents to stay over one night to be there in the morning as we went for EC really early apart from that time, we managed on our own (no family less than two hours away so we had no choice).  I DR for over two weeks and stimmed for over two weeks so in the end I had to have two weeks off sick, having rarely ever had a sick day previously.  My GP was happy to provide a very vague sick note and my male manager never asked for details.  Good luck.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello - hope everyone is well. Can't believe we started posting on this thread over a year ago - what a lot has happened! Hope the babies are growing well and the colic/ reflux is lessening. Hope the twins are doing well Aqua.

AFM - picked up my drugs today to start d/r in two weeks. So hope it's third time lucky, it's been a long time since Feb and the last cycle.

Take care all
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Hi All
I can't even remember the last time I posted and it all seemed to go a little quiet for everyone but good to hear about your update at ARGC lilyisabel. I have every confidence it will be third time lucky. Enjoy the break before the drugs and the whole regime. It is so time consuming but you I'll juggle it no problem. 

I am in the middle of my 2WW following the short protocol at ARGC. I am currently carrying 3 embies on board. Or rather 2 and 1 blasto. I had to take time off in the end just because I wanted to give myself the best chance of possible this my third time and relax as much as I could in between dashing to and fro to the clinic for daily blood tests and every other day scans. Its all so intense at ARGC and I think Bubbs may have said this a while back, it is like a bootcamp. But I am trying to be super positive.  Back at work at the end of this week but in the meantime just listening to Zita West every night to keep those negative thoughts at bay. 

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone,

Darls, good to hear you are managing to chill to Zita West. I   this will be your time. Keep us up to date.

Lily, good luck with the cycle. 

Bubbs/Jem, hope the babies are fab.

Marie, hope you are ok. 

Mumpsy, hope the pregnancy is going well.

Attagirl, how are you?

Well, I'm 33 weeks today, and I have had my steroids. They are talking about bringing them next week. Eek. No 2 has always been a lot smaller (which is apparently weird in identical twins). Over the last 5 weeks he's hardly grown at all, so I am now at weekly scanning (instead of fortnightly), and they will make a decision on wednesday as to whether they are coming or not next week. I have been really lucky, in that it's been the perfect pregnancy EXCEPT for the stress. I have spent half of it in tears because of some stupid comment or other, mainly by the hospital, and no 2 being so small I've been really scared for him all the way through. I have only put on just over a stone and I'm constantly getting comments like 'omg you can't be having twins, and certainly not be that far along'. I thought I'd love being 'small' (I'm a size 12), but given how tiny no 2 is, I'm getting really paranoid and wish people would shut up. 

Oh well, off out with hubby tonight, which may be our last night out together for a very long time.

Take care everyone,
Fx


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping everything crossed for you, Darls.

Lilyisabel, sending you lots of positivity for this cycle.

Aqua, good luck, hun.  Hope all goes well.

Hello to everyone else.

All is well with us.  Life has suddenly got a whole lot busier with DS starting school ... it's all school runs, workshops for parents and homework!


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi ladies
Just wondered if I could join you guys? My sad tale below - I am just waiting to start the IVF process and have my first assessment appointment next Thursday.  Trying not to pin all my hopes on it but also stay positive at the same time....what a balancing act!!!
Still not clear exactly how the whole process works re injections etc but I can see from some of your posts that its a real juggle between appointments kids and work...so am bracing myself!!
Great to see so many happy endings on here - has given me a little hope!


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi everyone,

Hoping it's ok to join here.

I'm waiting to start Ivf in dec. start taking BCP's next month and then stims. Waiting isn't easy but is helpful in clearing my head I hope.

Hi tulipss- do you have an approx start date? 

calm x


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi Calm
No we went through the usual NHS stuff and was offered iui at first.  The problem was that, that was last Dec - they took my AMH levels then but didn't bother to get the results until last month (after I was at the top of the waiting list for IUI)!! They then told me that IUI would be pointless and we would have to go down the private route for IVF due to already having LK.  
So now have initial appointment next weekat the GCRM in Glasgow.  They want to redo the AMH levels as well as other tests before they start anything.  So next week we have the testing and the week after we will see the consultant who will then tell us where to go from here hopefully! Then I am guessing the IVF stuff will start and we will just   that it works!!
How long was it from initial assessment to starting the drugs for you Calm - just trying to see how long the whole process takes  
Hope all goes well for you - and hoping everyone else is well Lx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi Girls
I was wondering if I can join you.
As you can see by my signature i am in the same boat as quite a few of you - this long and painful journey, so hard.
My last ICSI at ARGC was all frozen as my progesterone rose too high....got my AF today so we'll be doing it in a few weeks - hope my body is ready we only froze them 2 weeks ago! Desperate to continue but nervous too. 

Just said good-bye to a friend who came over with her 2 kids. All our friends now...ALL 20 of them or so have had their second apart from us why is life so unfair??! I kept it together whilst my son played beautifully with her baby and her toddler pottered, he loves babies. I had a melt down when they left burst in to tears and screamed! I'm so exhausted with having to be tough all the time with my lovely friends, some know, some don't. I'm jealous - that's what it is and i'm embarrassed to say that to anyone but write it here. I am jealous of all my friends and their lovely families.....I want a baby...another baby and i wont be happy, properly happy til we get there. I'm so scared it may never happen?! Surely it will - i read all your success stories and it's given me a glimmer of hope. 

Anyway - so here I am, crying as i type....with pmt and in a grump.
Fingers crossed for everyone X


----------



## Tulipsss

Aw Flowerdew - firstly welcome...and secondly try not to despair  
I know exactly how you feel about your friends - I am in exactly the same place fending off questions like "oh when are you going to have another??" !!
I sometimes feel like just saying well I can't as I am now deemed infertile - that would shut them up!!
Instead I usually just shrug and say maybe one day......the whole thing is so frustrating!
Anyway guess we have to stay positive and focus on the success stories we hear - maybe that will be us one day!!


----------



## flowerdew

Thanks Tulipsss
I wrote that in absolute despair - re-read it about an hour ago and wanted to delete it as I thought you might all think i'm a nut case but didn't. Glad 
Just written a profile for my single 40 year old friend for a dating sight....things could be tougher.
Good luck with your next move and fingers crossed! X


----------



## pinkbt

Hello again flowerdew,


Totally understand....Just cried on my husband tonight as had convinced myself I was pg and not.... Most if the time I'm fine and strong but have my moments of despair too when lose the faith that will ever happen.


Xxxx


----------



## flowerdew

Hey Pinkbt we've written before  

When I have my strong moments I think 'I'll just keep on going and going and going, it will be fine, we'll get there, we have to....' like a mantra. When I'm low I GIVE UP, exhausted with tears.

It's a rollercoaster - we all lose faith at some stage (me, more often than not) I wish I could learn to be more positive. 

Sending you love and strength X


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone's having a great evening. Great this thread has livened up!

Tulipss- I have had alsorts of tests with our local fertility clinic all of which came back fine. I was prescribed Clomid which didn't do anything and just made me bloated and not feel too good and didn't get pregnant either.
I then started looking at going private.my dd's asking for a little baby and I want her to have siblings as most of us on here do!  
I looked at the local clinics to me and they were ok, then started reading about abroad and liked what I read abit REPROFIT in Czech Republic. I went out there in September for a consult and they did an ultrasound and looked at my blood tests that I had done here and told me looks like PCOS! I was shocked to say the least! 
So after thinking about things we decided to go for IVF abroad with a holiday mixed in....
With private tx I think you can set your own time and get started.  So you could potentially start tx from your next cycle. Are you egg -sharing?do you think you'll go for it this year?

Flowerdew- big hugs. I totally understand how you feel. I have stopped looking on ******** and don't tend to meet mums who maybe about to announce pregnancy to save myself from those emotions, it's hard enough over the phone or emails etc. 
Also, I've learnt whatever emotions come up, let it out and let (easier said then done, I know). Well, that's what I do. We need our coping mechanisms or we'd go  ! 

Pinkbt- big hugs.  

If I've missed anyone, sorry. 

I hope us newbies will be the new success stories.    

Calm x


----------



## pinkbt

Morning all!


Am feeling much better this morning and thanks for you lovely words  


Calm, tulipssss and flowerdew it does seem we have some similar stories and 2009 babies.. It will be lovely to be going through treatment at same time.


I'm starting antagonist protocol (no dr) on about 18th November - so only 2 weeks of drugs) Just waiting for af and then one more month trying naturally ( I do get pg just can't keep it....). Luckily we have  1 ivf per year paid for on insurance and all tests etc paid for so we do have that worry removed.  We're in Qatar in middle east and system a bit different as clinics open in evening and you can pretty much walk in and get an ultrasounds or bloodtest.


I hope you have a lovely day..... Hope tests etc go well


Xxx


----------



## Tulipsss

Morning ladies!
Do you know reading your threads has made me feel a little better in that there are other people going through this who totally get what I am going through - so thank you!!!
Just wondering if any of you have put stock into clinics success rates?  I am based near Glasgow and was planning to go to the GCRM but then read about the ARGC and their success rates.  They seem to get the highest in the country and don't seem anymore expensive.  Now considering going down for treatment there.  Do any of you have any views on success rates? Just seems to me that if we are going to spend so much money we may as well go for the clinic that gets the most pregnancies and live births to give us the best chance - the only trouble is that I dont know if I am just buying into something to give me more hope - I know they can do all sorts of magical things with numbers!!!
What do you guys reckon?
hope all is well with you all
sending positive fertile vibes to you all!! 
Lx


----------



## Tulipsss

p.s. Glad to hear you are feeling better Pinks.x


----------



## Tulipsss

Calm - when do you next go back to the Czech Republic? xx


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

Tulipss- apparently some clinic list pregnancy rates and some list live births which would be lower so I'm not sure if that's a difference. The one thing that helped me decide on reprofit was my feeling inside. It makes no sense, but it just jumped out for me and after going there I know I've made the right choice. Maybe you could arrange to go to ARGC and look around. They should be able to and you can see how you feel about the journey etc. 
I'm assuming your not keen on abroad? Alot of people arent. I liked mixing it in with exploring somewhere new. I will be taking dd with me.  
I go back to Czech in Dec for treatment. Will be out there got 2 weeks. 

Pibkbt- it's good to you have some funding. I can see you had immune tests. Are you having some meds for that? 

I'm not sure what protocol I'm on, I have to go on BCP on my next cycle for 21ish days and then I start drugs. I think that's stim, then I have a scan on day 7/8.

Did you both conceive naturally the first time? 

Thank you for sharing your stories. You know it's not easy to find people who understand, especially about secondary challenges. 

Calm x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Just a quick one from an 'oldie'. Tulips ARGC only believe in the birth rate figure after all we're doing this to take a baby home at the end  . Their figure for live birth rate is higher than some clinic's pregnancy rate. You can see from my signature that i've moved to ARGC and we're totally immpressed and hoping that Mr T works his magic . I too have a 09 daughter.

I'd book an appointment see if you like the feel of the place and their ethos - it's totally different to my last very professional clinic but we love it.

Started down regging today so hoping this is for the final time.
L x


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi lily- how exciting to start down reg, how long is it for? Do you have estimated date for EC and ET? Are you taking pregnacare or any other vitamins?

Just been to doctor and she said she'll find out about any drugs she can prescribe. It's unlikely, she can't even give me the pill!! 

Have any of you ladies been able to get IVF meds on the NHS?


----------



## flowerdew

Sorry I'm no help as I've only been to the ARGC.
Here they supply you with the drugs or you get a few extra from the near chemist. Unfortunately that's when it gets expensive! 
Just been in actually-for a blood test. They all know me by my name now...nice but not sure I like being one of the 'regulars'  
Feeling bit better today. I'm fragile at the mo so new babies and me don't mix 
Sun is shining ladies hope you're all good!
X


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys
yes I had LL naturally and ironically very easily - got pregnant the 2nd month of trying.  Still not sure if it was just a fluke or whether my AMH levels declined rapidly afterwards!
I haven't had any fertility tx on the nhs - they ballsed up the investigation process so I dont have much faith in the consultant there.  i wouldn't qualify for anything with the nhs anyway - so private all the way   ££££££££!!!!!
Plan to give the ARGC a call today.  I have already got my assessments booked with the GCRM for next week but wonder if they would use my results from the GCRM or whether they would want to do their own.  If they would use the GCRM's result then perhaps I would only have to go down for that actual treatment.  I must say I am keen to try the ARGC.
The pregnancy rates are higher than the birth rates however the birth rates at the ARGC are up at 43%!! Thats a lot higher than the uk average of 27%...sorry realize I am now sounding on the geeky side...and bordering on obsessive!!!!  
ANyway so nice speaking to you guys - hopefully we can catch up in one of the chatrooms at some point xxx


----------



## Calmbaby

Flowerdew   when do you get your results. I was feelin bit down after seeing doctor earlier, have pulled myself together. Gotta keep going.

Tulipss- yes we conceived straightaway, Im so grateful, don't know what happening now though! Yes, nhs tests have been pants and a really long process.

I think Argc should be able to use results, it's normally as long as there from within a certain time period. You could ask them when you call?

I'm on Ipad and going into chat room just doesn't work very well on here. Don't know why. From laptop it's ok!

Hope your all well, 

Calm x


----------



## Darls3000

Hello all and welcome to the newbies, or rather next generation?? Tulipsss, calm baby, pinkbt and flowerdew. It's a good place here even if it has gone so quiet lately, I think you three have single handed lay revived it.  Anyway, hope you bring some BFPs with you in the near future. 
Sadly, my update isn't great, I had my betas back from ARGC yesterday and basically, I've had a chemical pregnancy and my HGC reading was only 5 and dropped to 2 today so they suspect I will miscarry in the next couple of days. So disappointing and painful and what slightly made it worse was that of the 4 of us that we're in the dungeon at ARGC having EC, I was the only one that didn't get the much wanted BFP. I was very happy for them though because no one of them have a child yet and I wouldn't deny any woman the joy of motherhood ever. I just wish I could get a second go at it. 

Someone said failing at ARGC hurts twice as much and it really does because we were so impressed with the clinic and their regime is so rigorous and full on, you almost don't doubt what they are capable of. But, these things happen. We have a follow up appointment booked for two weeks time to review what went wrong. After that, me and DH should be in a position to decide if we can do this again. 

I am going to lie down now because my bum kills from the Gestone and my cramps are hideous but I know next week it will all feel so much better 

Sorry about the miserable update. Keep those hopes high and positivity going. Sorry to read about your bad day pinkbt I think we have all been there and know exactly how you must have felt. But life has decided this for us and I know we will all eventually get to where we need and deserve to be with our families xxx


----------



## Darls3000

PS my DD was born in 09 too 😄


----------



## flowerdew

Darls3000
I'm so sorry! The next few days will be really tough but then next week like you said-will be easier. Although it's never really easy is it. 
Keep going like me if you can,we'll get there!
Big love X


----------



## pinkbt

Evening everyone,


Daris - so sorry to hear you bad news... I can only imagine it's devastating      - I hope you're looking after yourself tonight.


Calm - I did conceive dd naturally with some progesterone ( had a fertility check at lister as obsessed and mentioned I had occasional 21 cd spotting and so they gave me progesterone)was then pg that month.  They are treating me with standard immune stuff, although saw consultant again tonight and they can't get hold of intralipids in Qatar so guess not having that!


On clinic successcrates, If I was in uk I would go to Argc, lister or new life because of success rates but can't have the amount of time off that I'd need so have to go local.


Love to all.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Calmbaby

Darls- so sorry to read that. I hope you are ok. Take time to recover.  

Pinkbt- how are you in Qatar? For work? We've always said about going to Dubai or somewhere similar. Maybe after we've had our children...

I just looked at argc, their results are amazing. Wow! How are they so good? 

Are you ladies taking any vitamins? (sorry, did I ask that before? I'm going to go vitamin shopping in the next few days!) 

Calm x


----------



## lilyisabel

Darls -   I was hoping you'd prove to be a special case and that this wasn't the result today 

Aqua - thinking of you and hope the days aren't dragging too much

Calm baby - ARGC do ivf boot camp, there's monitoring every day and the drugs etc are tailored precisely to your hormone levels, they believe this makes a difference and I think it shows in the results. I'm not yet on vitamins - I know I'm incredibly bad. We'll take the pregnacare ones starting this weekend, we're both off the alcohol and eating heathily, fresh food every night and trying to hit the five a day at least... Dd was actually a mistake, first time we weren't careful there she was - we can't quite believe it now. We were on holiday in Greece, eating badly and making the most of the all inclusive drinks  

Pinkbt - is it nice and warm in Qatar at the mo? I'm suffering the winter blues.

Tulips - I don't think you sound geeky at all  let us know how you get on with ARGC 

Flower dew -  I've just read your first post and I totally understand where you are coming from and have similar numbers to you, some are on their third! It is so hard being cheery all the time, some days are definitely better than others, one of my friends particularly was single no kids when I started trying for number two and is now married & expecting her no two in the next few weeks, I've found this one really difficult to take especially as she knows and has made no comment except to make a passing comment about how you shouldn't want a child or should stop wanting one when you can't manage it, that really hurt. I try to brace myself when seeing anyone who could be making the announcement. I am happy for them but I'm jealous and really want it to be me with the news. Unless you've been through this I don't think you can fully understand the ups and downs. We are doing all we can to change this, we can't do anymore. When do you start again?

Right better go there's washing calling me
L x
L x


----------



## flowerdew

Morning ladies
Just off for bloods and scan day 2 yuk. Was called at last min last night do have had to organise my mum comin over to do child care-it's like this with ARGC,all last min.
Lilyisabel thank U for your mess totally know all those feelings
The miracle joy in 2009 just shows you that it can happen when least expecting it,I just wish I wasn't wishing for it to happen every day-I never switch off so I'm never really relaxed I guess. Grrr.
Anyway hope all is well with you girls sorry to be brief am out the door.
Here's fingers crossed for all of us every day and onwards and upwards!!!!
XX


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys
Just been reading an article about the ARGC in the Independent - wasn't that recent but it was by a lady who had been treated there.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/my-ivf-and-the-clinic-from-hell-432334.html

She didn't paint it in a very good light, despite getting pregnant and having a child with their help. Just wondered about your experience with the ARGC Flowerdew? Do you really get seen in a dingy basement and are the consultants really that horrible??!!
The article also said that the actual costs are way above what they originally quote...yikes!!
sorry just trying to do my research!! 
Also - have any of you ladies had a lap and dye test. If so can you remember if it effected your cycle? Its just that my AF is due kind of now but nothing has arrived....you will all know how the mind works and starts getting you hopeful...however I think it will be because of my lap earlier in the month,... would be grateful to hear your views though.
hope all of you are ok today....thankfully its almost Friday eh?!!
Lx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi Tulipss
That article was written in 2007 - that's not a recent article really.
I like ARGC but then i don't need the tlc bit i just want results and if they have a good success rate that's fine with me
I have had a lap and dye about a year ago and went privately - i can't remember it affecting anything but my memory isn't the best!
There is no doubt that you pay £££ for the ARGC and it's not like the Lister where there is more 'luxury', maybe pop in and see what you think about it. It's prob worth it if you're going to be spending between 10/12/14K!!

Been told my frozen will be medicated and not natural which is a massive bummer. Means 5 plus weeks opposed to 3 odd weeks. Sure if we waited til next month it will be natural but you never know. I have just had my egg colllection 2 weeks ago i'm bound to be full of drugs still.
Oh well.
Onwards! 
Roll on Friday. Have my sis-in-Laws 'christening' on Sunday i'm dreading it - her 4th child, last one-IVF....SMILE, SMILE SMILE! AAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## pinkbt

Evening all!


Tulipss - I got pg after my in July () which is similar to lap and dye as unclogs ( I miscarried) so fingers crossed!... Think theory is it unlocks mucous etc!


Calm - we adore living here - great family life, good working hours ( and no tax!!!) and lilyisabel - always sunny which we love.


Flowerdew - sorry to hear that will be medicated.  


Writing for af... Had neg blood test so no not pregnant but still always have some hope.  One more natural month than start stimulation.....


Our weekend here now - hooray!


Love to all. 
Xxxx


----------



## pinkbt

Sorry ... Got pg after my hypocoscopy ?.?.?.


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi Ladies,

Lily- I like the idea of a bootcamp, sounds good, results are the main thing!

Flower- how was your scan? I wont be having a day 2 scan. Will going straight for it, first scan will be day 7/8 in czech. So you are starting now? How you feeling? I dont know about natural or medicated. Ive just asked for whatever will give a healthy baby/babies at the end of it! 

Tulip- like you, I did tons and tons of research. If you feel inside that ARGC is the clinic you want to go with, then go for it. If you have doubts, visit it and others and see what you think. Having not had tx before I can only tell you I based my clinic choice on my feelings, success rate and cost. Im assuming there is a board on here for the clinic and you can normally tell how fellow tx pals are feeling towards the clinic. The main one I have read about a few times with Reprofit was their communication. Ive never ahd a problem, normally get a reply within 2/3 days from a doctor which  I think is good. Ive adapted my emails to make it easier for ther doctor to reply etc. Have you thought about going down to see the clinic? If you do, pop by Manchester and we can meet 
I had a lap and dye test, didnt affect my cycles at all. I know one lady who got preg the next month!


pinkbt- sounds bliss, although my dd would miss her grandmas for sure!

afm, date night tonight as dd is at grandmas. Probably go to the cinemas if there's something on.

lots of love,

calm x


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls 
I'm really fed up now.....
Just written a post on 'fet fertility friends' to ask advice

We can either have medicated this month or hope for natural next month, although we can always get a medicated fet too which would mean i'd have my 2ww over Xmas ((( I really don't want that.

What shall i do??
I'm def quite emotional atm and really i know in my heart of hearts we should wait another month but what if it's STILL medicated....this goes on for about 5 weeks!!! OR wait til Jan but i'm obsessng over the age gap of my DS - he'll be 4 next Sept! Or do i forget this age gap thing now?? Arrrggghhhh!!!

What would you do??

Wish I was in QATAR i'd LOVE some sun and warmth right now!! ) X


----------



## pinkbt

I obsess about the age gap all the time..... Dh is more chilled out as everyone in his family has 4 year gaps between children.


Since new to all this I don't really know the implications of your decision.... so can't really help except to say trust your intuition on what's the right thing to do..... 


Xxx


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi Flower- I really dont know what to say about the natural or medicated or waht to do as it's all pretty new to me.

All I can say is I will be on my 2 ww over xmas, Im ok about that. hubby will be home and we'll be able to have some family time etc.

With regards to age gap, my dd will be 4 in Dec, while we are out there for tx actually, and I'm ok about the age gap too, part of me just thinks however it works out, it will be ok. I read this thing that whatever pops up tell yourself "All is Well" and it's helped me alot.

I guess you will be able to chat to your dh tonight and see what you decide. My hubby is great but lets me make most of the decisions which you may think is brill but some input sometimes would be great 

Sorry flower, my thoughts probably dont help just didn't want to read and run.

Calm x


----------



## lilyisabel

Argh!!! Just written a long post and stoopid laptop deleted it.
So briefly:

Flower - I've done both medicated and natural (tho never got to transfer) I felt far more in control with the medicated that my body was being forced to do what it should when it should. I would have had a 2ww over Christmas. I've had no end of worry about the age gap but now just want their to be an age gap

Tulip - I'm with flower, I don't need the tlc and am prepared for the ARGC madness. You must see it for yourself if you are seriously considering it, the added extras do add up but we knew that before we went, the author of that article mustn't have done her research - which for a journalist is pretty shocking 

Calmbaby - my hubby is exactly the same as yours re decisions. It is great but sometimes a bit frustrating. Enjoy date night.

Pinkbt - please have a ten minute sunbathing session for me 

Take care all oldies and newbies!!!
L x


----------



## flowerdew

Thanks Lilyisabel - yes silly age gap i need to get some sense. Thanks for your words of wisdom on medicated too.

Tulip - i had a real tough time deciding too but it really is down to the individual. A good friend LOVED the Lister and swore it got her pregnant as she was well looked after, ARGC isn't flash and I do feel it's like a conveyor belt plus we've had a few things that have made us feel that we weren't being 'individually' treated however they DO do daily blood tests which i'm sure is a bonus. I guess you also have to think where you will stay or how you will get there as you do give up 3/5 weeks of your time. I think at other clinic you only go in a  few times. It can get v stressful and exhausting!

Calmbaby - my dh is EXACTLY the same too - that;s the way it should be too hee hee!

Pinkbt - fingers crossed for 4 year age gap.

We've decided WE'RE GOING TO GO FOR IT! Least then we will have Xmas to have fun and then ICSI early on new year if need be. I'm determined to crack this. My body is exhausted and it's only been a few weeks since all my inject etc but i'll have acupuncture and really chill out. I can handle medicated i'm sure and it's darn better then waiting  - and waiting -  -and waiting!!!

On that note - baby dust to you all and night, poor dh been waiting on sofa for ages for a cuddle  X


----------



## lilyisabel

Flower - hope I didn't sound too short about the age gap thing I'd written a much longer explanation till computer wiped it. We've been fretting for years now really about age gap and timing treatment so any sibling wouldn't slip yet another academic year behind dd (for some reason we have an obsession with school years) as time has gone it has worn me down and this is less of a worry. Though saying that we were desperate to get this tx in as it means a July/ August birthday and then not an extra school year gap 
Enjoy your cuddle, my DH is out it's typical that there's no trash that I want to watch that he would hate on!
L x


----------



## pinkbt

Inspired by flowerdew have decided to go for it this month too!
Just got af.... Go to clinic tomorrow for scan etc.
Excited!!
X


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi everyone,

Just checking in. Going to buy dd Halloween things for her Halloween party. She was really excited, now doesn't seem too bothered! Go figure!  

Pinkbt-good luck with scan tomorrow.V 

Lily-I dont think about the age gap now, just like her to have siblings. Hopefully if tx works out perfectly we'll have exactly 4 years and 9months between them. Seems like a lot but its nice, dd will be our little helper!  

Flower-what's the plan?  

Tulipss- howz your clinic choosing going?maybe your preg naturally this month, that's what I keep hoping.  

Calm x


----------



## Calmbaby

Omg, just saw my timeline, exactly 1 month and 2 weeks. Eeek!


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
So decided to go for the medicated fet this month....watch this space. I now have to get through my sis in-laws 1 month old christening Sunday, i'm NOT looking forward to it. This 2nd infertility has sent me   but she has 3 kids already it will be fuss fuss fuss but we have a posh supper booked in with friends Sun night so i'll drink tons to get over it 

DH popping into clinic to find out what's going n with drugs - think it'll go on for 5 weeks(!) bring it on!!!

Yes and you are ALL SO RIGHT about the age gap. I'm a primary school teacher and used to being in control ..plus i'm a woman  this one is out of my hand so i need to get over it. All my friends have managed it...amazing.

Pinkbt - well done how exciting glad I helped 

Calmbaby - not long to go for you too )

DS has Sudocrem all over the bathroom it's been one of thos mornings.....BYEEEEEEEE XX


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys
How are you all today?
Pink - good luck with scan tomorrow!
Flower - SO glad that you are going for it and will be   for you!! will be thinking of you this weekend - its so not easy is it!! Enjoy the drink while you can too! 

So gone through yet another week of expecting AF....not coming....daring to think maybe?....and then AF arriving!!! (today) I know we are going through this secondary infertility thing and seeing Drs etc but sometimes I just find it so hard to believe....or accept not sure which!!
Had kind of thought that maybe just maybe we would be the couple who said...yes we were about to have IVF and then conceived naturally!!! 
Am sure I am not the only one...or am I starting to go a bit  ...hope not as I work in mental health so it would be a bit of a worry for my patients!!!
Ok so getting myself together and need to focus on next Thursday (initial consultation) 
Calm  - decided to just stay up here at the GCRM.  If we were closer I would have preferred to be seen at the ARGC,  not fussed about the tlc either - as you say its the results that are important, but the stress of moving down south for 3 weeks and taking LK out of nursery and the extra costs just seem too much....my father-in-law is helping out financially so had that to consider too.
Am hoping and   that we get a positive outcome with GCRM!!

On a more positive note....it's Friday  .....taking LK to soft play tomorrow and might even take Pink's lead and have a date night with hubby tomorrow night...cinema and dinner perhaps?...thats the kind of crazy mixed up life I lead!!  
Hope you are all well
Happy weekend everyone! 
Lx


----------



## pinkbt

Hello all!


Tulipssss - I kept on imagining that I'd get pg just before ivf too... Having my hopes raised by feint lines and then negative spurred me on to just start.... So fed up of waiting for it to happen... Feels good to be starting.


Flowerdew - hope tomorrow is bearable xxxxxxx 


Lilyisabel - had lovely sunbathe for you at beach club!


Calm- not long to go xxx


Love to others.  Hope everyone enjoying the weekend.


Had baseline scan and bloods today... Going tomorrow for first stimulating injections... As we live 5 mins from clinic I'll go in each day for injections - which I quite like.  Sorted out intralipids, which will have on  day 8 of stimulation.  Actually feel quite excited.  Antagonist protocol is so quick - ec will be in about 2 weeks from now.  Hope no horrible news on fsh - haven't had it done for 4 years.... Won't be great as have low amh.




xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
I have to tell this because it shows my   at this time 
Yesterday we arrived at my in-laws. Been really nervous as I'm so emotional at the moment
that I was concerned I'd act a bit strange if 'baby' was mentioned.
Anyway my anxiety began as I saw my sis in law pull up in her enormous 4X4 with a truck full of kids on board.
In they poured all 3 of them and then finally the new addition through ivf..the 4th.Tiny and just what we all want. Omg. I thought I was going to fll apart.
We chatted,I smiled,MIL gushed and then they left an hour later.

Later in the bathroom after 3 glasses of wine I went bonkers I mean totally   on my DH about what an insensitive family I've married into,how I'm never coming again blah blah. He was lovely-of course.
tv then bed.
Oh dear. All is fine but now faced with the christening I REALLY feel that I need to start being positive.Positive every day or this will never work. I am happy but it's a front. I need to think happy too.

So here goes.As From today a (hopefully) new day of POSITIVITY!! 

Any words of wisdom and tips MUCH APPRECIATED I have no idea how I'm going to do it.....but I need to for the sake of my sanity,ivf and marriage!

Hope you are all well. I'll keep you posted.
Fairy dust and positive thoughts to you lovely ladies.

What a nightmare.Here goes!
XX


----------



## flowerdew

To top the night off (this will make you chuckle)

My father in-law rented the video:
'what to expect then expecting!!!' Seriously!!! 

Him- 'oh I've rented a video for you girls (me and MIL) '
me-'thanks its prob the last movie I'd watch right now...'
Him- 'really-why.....oh dear'

Proves,people have no idea.

Just turned the box over whilst making my tea 

Happy Sunday everyone XX


----------



## Tulipsss

Flower!!!!
Totally understand - people think because you have a child already it isn't an issue!
My own mum said to me (after I only found out about my AMH levels) " well I just think you have what you are meant to have - you are obviously just meant to have 1" then made it obvious that she thought we were being over the top by pursuing IVF as it costs so much!!...nice!
I just tried to smile at her total insensitivity and distance myself from it!!
Good to hear your hubby is so supportive though.
Hope you get through today hun - really do. will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## pinkbt

You poor thing flower     
I try and deal with it by being really open and tell that desperate to have another and not happening... Find easier than comments about getting on with it etc.
Have you tried any zits west hypnotherapy CDs.... I find the one I have makes me feel loads better and more positive


So.... Lh, fsh, etc all normal so had first injections today... Goal f and menapur  Suddenly v nervous... Dh didn't do injection and got all funny as have to mix one of the injections.  


Have no idea what to expect now..... What symptons did anyone get' if you've been through this already?


Hope you all have good Sundays.... I've been at work today (still not used to working on a Sunday in middle east??).


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Flower - hope today has gone ok   I get through it by thinking it's not my baby and however cute/ amazing that baby is mine will be far more so if my first amazing one is anything to go by   

Pinkbt - thanks for the sunbathe at the beach club! Sounds awful  I've done gonal f not menopur, twice before I've felt fine for the first week but the second week I feel incredibly uncomfortable and feel like I'm seven months pregnant. However I have PCO and in danger of OHSS and usually have about 20 on each side so you might not get this discomfort. I also feel quite tired on it but that's prob body in overdrive.

Tulips - sounds like you handled your mum brilliantly

Dd asked for a sister for Christmas today  breaks my heart.

L x


----------



## pinkbt

Lilyisabel - what date in June was you dd born - mine is  1 st xxx I took dd to clinic tonight to get her involved.... All the time she talks bout what to call her little sister  - it is heart breaking xx


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

Flower- hope you had a good day and things went well.  I have been avoiding any family things for awhile!! 

Pinkbt- not started meds yet so don't know. Hopefully no side effects!!  How was dd with the clinic? I'm not keen on taking her and am looking into babysitters over there. She's so clever however I don't want her to think that's what you have to do for babies(if that makes sense).

Lily- they have lowered my dosage in case of ohss. So I'm wondering, having not had Ivf before could there be a possibility of low response? Then my scan would be day 7/8 would it bee to late to increase stims or is it ok? Bit worried, have book 2 weeks which is plenty of time just hoping its ok.

Afm, nothing to report really, will be dd birthday while we are over there so looking at what to do to make it special. Defo getting her a nice Czech puppet and I think they do wooden things too. Still mid cycle before start BCP's. Looking at where to get them from. Have a few pharmacies in mind. Postage is high though.

Anyway, enough from me, hope you ladies are well,

Calm x


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys
had a bit of a crappy day today - took DD to soft play with DH.  While they were in playing I called my Mum.  Just wanted to chat about the different options re clinics etc and she continued her unsupportive insensitive stance (which up until now I had managed just to try to rise above it) She started saying that " really I just don't believe in going against nature" and "what's for you won't go by you".  She then went on to say "but - I know you when you set your sights on something...." When I tried to say that the whole IVF stuff was a little bit different she said "you are stubborn and you have decided you want another baby so won't rest until you get it".
Had to end the call ASAP and just burst into tears at the softplay.  Felt like some spoiled brat that was having a tantrum for not being allowed to get a full collection of barbie dolls!!
Told DH - who was very supportive but have felt like crap all day - angry one minute upset the next.
Sigh - and I haven't even started tx yet!!
Have any of you had the same thing - I know you have Flower
How did you get on today anyway? Hope it wasn't totally horrendous
ok so am going to go have a bath and try to put all this stuff out my mind
Speak soon my lovelies
Lxx


----------



## lilyisabel

It sounds as though you've not had the best day tulip  I really feel for you that your mum is being like that, she probably doesn't like to see you going through this? We've not actually told any family - my mum would be super supportive but a bit too much she wouldn't sleep and would worry and then i'd feel even worse with the failures as I 'd be letting them down too. My sil however I don't think would agree with what we are doing and have a similar stance to your mum (I think mil would have been the same too but she's no longer with us). I think unless people have walked a mile in our shoes they shouldn't comment and even then we're all different. For us we think we'll know when to stop but we need to know we've done everything so we don't look back at 70 and think if only as that must be awful. Hope you're feeling a bit better . However don't you just love soft play I send the two of them off and I sit and have a quiet well as quiet as soft play gets cuppa and a read.

Pinkbt - dd is the 11th she should have been born in May. She was a whopper and I was induced, not fun.

Calm - do you know what they've lowered your dose to? I was on 112.5 gonal f which my clinic said was low. It wouldn't be a problem lowering or upping your dose at any point. I've been told that research shows that the best results are with those who get between 10 & 15 eggs at collection so if they think you're likely to stimulate too much then a low dose sounds ideal to start. Your dd will have a wonderful birthday!

Take care all
L x


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi 

tulips- . Big Hugs.

Our parents are a different generation is all I can say. I told my mum we are trying and that's it. I felt like she wouldn't be helpful nor supportive so I don't even mention it. I know it's not easy but I think I have dealt with her in that way because of past history.. Long story.

I have only told my sil  and will tell another 2 friends who I'll see over the next few weeks but thats it. And a few friends who i email these days. And I have you ladies.  

As lily says I think it's hard for people to understand what we go through, like if you don't want kids, you don't want them, or in my case I feel like, you already got one, why do you want more? etc...

My In laws as great but they would just worry and ask questions and it would just annoy me so the less stress the better. I mean telling people should be people you care about. 

Anyway, thats my thoughts.

Lily- I will be on Puregon? 150 first 2 days then abit lower. I'm just scared as I don't know what to expect.
My dd had to be induced too. She was comfy. Went to 10 days over! 

Flowerdew- I have totally avoided that film. Like even my hubby didn't suggest it or mention when we were looking coz its just not one I can watch right now. Bless he prob thought, that looks like a new girly film. How did christening go? 

If anyone else is reading, come and say hi, the more the merrier! x

Night

Calm x


----------



## flowerdew

Ugh girls
What a weekend - thankfully we had friends over and went out for supper and didn't talk babies all night it was lovely for the mind  plus good fun!
Thanks for all your kind words and support i won't be going to my inlaws for a while think it's a bit overwhelming for me at the mo.

Pinkbt -think I WILL get a hypno cd that's suh a great idea thanks. I had no side effects with the drugs so you may be fine - hope so.

Lilyisabel - I TOO HAVE PCO it realy freaked me out when they said that to me last time...what have they told you about it I made 34 eggs last time and was in SO much discomfort. Is it a bad thing to have PCO 
DS is talking about his 'brother' at the moment....so hard when they do it. I correct him and say you don't have a brother, thought it was better to nip it in the bud he was fine about it...but still says it 

Calmbaby glad everything ok your end enjoy the shopping 

Tulipsss - Poor you! That's the sort of conversation my mother in law and I would have. We ARE blessed to have 1 child there is NO denying that but you know what makes you happy so keep going honey! Think we're all realising people have their own views and have NO IDEA WHAT SECONDARY INFERTILITY IS LIKE - awful, heartbreaking, emotional stuff (

Right girls, are friends have just left after staying at ours...they have the sweetest little girl, 20 months such a darling...and only 1 so far which is nice  NOW another friend is popping in with her 2 kids at 11am. She tried for the second after us and got preg straight away....anyway...better take deep breaths now in prep...think i'll look for hypno cd.

Big hugs girls X
btw - sorry to be crap but who's starting treatment and who's on treatment i'm a bit lost with us...i'm down regging for my frozen in a month.
pinkbt, Clmbaby and Lilyisabel - IVF, stimming?
tulipsss - Xmas?


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,
Have started list off:

Calmbaby-  start BCP Nov 12 (unless I have a natural preg this month    ) for IVF Dec 12
Flowerdew- DR for FET Nov 12
Lilyisabel - 
pinkbt - 
Tulips - 

If everyone can fill there info.... I won't attempt it!


----------



## flowerdew

haha well done calmbaby i'm so dizzy these days  
X
friend has left with her 2 kiddies - so lovely and i didn't feel any sadness, just shows you how this affects you


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi flower, does you friend know your ttc? I have a friend who has 2 kids younger then my dd. she's been so supportive, , it's nice because she doesn't know the process but asks questions without judging. I guess some people are judgemental. I really don't know what my mum would say if I told her. 

You'd think she'd understand, having had 5 kids but I don't know.

We are currently watching Team umizoomi, dd loves it!

Have been eating healthily or so I thought, however I've put on weight!! Aaaah, so annoying.

I think you ladies mentioned a relaxation cd, any recommendations for Ivf one? 

Calm x   
 
---------------

Calmbaby-  start BCP Nov 12 (unless I have a natural preg this month    ) for IVF Dec 12
Flowerdew- DR for FET Nov 12
Lilyisabel - 
pinkbt - 
Tulips - 

If everyone can fill there info.... I won't attempt it!


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys
Before I forget I am at the stage of getting referred to private clinic to get tests done again under the premise of starting IVF.  Hoping to start tx before Christmas but won't know until next Thursday - will keep you all informed though!
My dd LOVes team umi zoomi too - its a firm favourite in our house - could do with some of that pattern power!!!
Was supposed to be staying at my Mums tonight as have to go through to Edinburgh for work tomorrow (that where she lives).  After horrid conversation yesterday I just didn't think I could face anymore of her "wisdom".  I sent her a text to say that I wouldn't be coming through after all and that I just planned to drive through tomorrow morning instead and go straight to work.  Didn't get a reply from her but woke up this morning and told myself to get a grip and not let things get so on top of me.  Sent her another text explaining that I had been feeling a bit sensitive and was upset by some of the things she said and that I would call her this afternoon.....just tried her....no answer - think she might now be in a huff which is all I need.....MARTYR MOTHER!!!!...have any of you seen Everybody loves Raymond? ....unfortunately I have a mother like Raymonds!!!


----------



## Tulipsss

p.s. It would be great if we arranged a time to go to the chat room - then we could have a proper chat


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
Yes my DS loves team Oomie (however you spell it) too)
He's going through a 'stripping off' stage at the mo..he's naked now as I text..bonkers child. 
We're having a cosy day today plus I have a little sore head from a few champagnes yest.Not sure if it's ok to down reg and drink but I so needed to have fun after my hideous w/end.
Tulipsss I hate falling out with my mother it's horrid isn't it. Good that you've said you're sensitive at the mo and you're going to chat about it,get it out in the open then she'll understand-hopefully !!
I DEF feel a little low right now maybe it's the down reg injections suprefact. Last month I was so positive but I must try. My mum said to keep telling myself how lucky we are with DS-so true.What a joy.

Calm baby-yes a few friends know what we're doing but I don't express it enough really I should CRY then they'd understand! X


----------



## Tulipsss

just tried to pm a couple of you who were online - not sure how it works - thought it was like instant messaging but not so sure now!!! So for those of you who were online and got a strange message from me just ignore it!!!....not so great with the tech stuff!!


----------



## flowerdew

Heehee me neither. Good effort though. 
My phone is so cracked from DS dropping it I can barely see what I type anyway so an always pretty quick.
Tulipsss are you based in London?


----------



## Tulipsss

No  used to be but moved back up to Scotland a few years ago.  Am now just outside Glasgow.


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Having a mad week at work (including telling my boss tomorrow, so hope she's understanding I work full time we only intended me to go back for eight months than I'd be off on mat leave again here I am two & a half years later.....at least it's paying for the ivf ) after this week it's a bit quieter and then the ARGC madness can start!

Dd loves team oomie zoomie too, we're currently waiting for bubble guppies to come on, she's had her bath early as tesco are delivering in a min. I'm heading to Zumba later.

Flower - glad you were okay with your friend, it's bizarre how some days and some people are easier to cope with. I think avoiding the in laws sounds like a plan  I've been getting mixed messages about the PCO, I've been told that the egg quality might not be as good with PCO as we produce so many. ARGC cancelled your last cycle then and froze the embryos? Did you get ohss? The discomfort towards the end was awful, I remember trying to wear tights and it was unbearable I ended up in hold ups! My dd has discovered moonies it doesn't help that the first time she did it we fell about laughing 

Tulips - I haven't seen everyone loves Raymond but will look with interest for it now.

Calm baby - I've used the zita west relaxation for ivf one, though had another one that I preferred in an acupuncture session but I've no idea what that's called sorry that's not really helpful.

Pink - hope you've had a sunny day it's been grey and misty here all day in a miserable way.

Hope everyone else reading this is well 
L x

---------------

Calmbaby- start BCP Nov 12 (unless I have a natural preg this month   ) for IVF Dec 12
Flowerdew- DR for FET Nov 12
Lilyisabel - DR for ICSI Nov 12
pinkbt - 
Tulips -

If everyone can fill there info.... I won't attempt it!

[/quote]


----------



## pinkbt

Morning all,


I can't seem to quote to add my details ..... Am on day 3 of stim for approx 1st nov ec.  Feeling v emotional today...... 


Was at dd parent teacher meeting last night and at the end the teacher alluded to the fact that we were struggling to have another baby, so no idea what dd has been saying - they pick up on so much - I couldn't speak......


On the family thing, one good thing about being here is having some space from family and friends... Although I really miss everyone, I have enjoyed the space to be a bit free from family commitments and choosing who we tell.  We are a v infertile family - both my brothers have had ivf ( unsuccessfully) and younger brother just adopted......


I have 2 zita west hypnosis CDs... The ivf one - just got.... And the getting pg naturally ( which I love).


Dh and I listen together and are talking to our eggs ;-)?


Am being naughty and on iPad At work, so better go.....
Love to all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi Pinkbt
Oh no! What HAS she been saying??Did U find out? 
It won't be the first time-I'm a primary school teacher and kids are always 
saying stuff we choose not to hear  try not to worry about it.
So,so,SO LUCKY you are away from family ad friends stuff it can be awful having to attend all 
these baby things..I should know its not my month,endless situations I try to get out of.

On a good note I've just had acupuncture and feel so much better. We both decided (acupuncturist and me)that I am too impatient for my own good.Fact.haha.If I was 7 years younger however,I would be patient I'm sure!!
Half term cuddles and lots of lovin with DS at the money-so lucky,we really are!

Positivity girls))

XX


----------



## flowerdew

Team Umizoomi on girls )


----------



## pinkbt

We don't have it here- is it new?? Only have dreadful disney channel here....

currently in a& e with dh and his terrible migraine..... Slightly suspicious timing with my 3 rd day of injections.... Perhaps a little too much attention on me!!!!  

Hope everyone has had a good day! any scan/ test/ appointment news from anyone?

Had bit of a moment about the egg collection today.... Foolishly Read some scary posts so asked doctor this evening for max sedation and loads of Valium - flower/lisaisabel (and anyone else who's had it) - is it ok

Xxxxxxxxx

X


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi

Just a quick one (we have Tree Fu Tom on at mo a new fave!) 

Pink - the sedation is great, I was really nervous but it's like a really refreshing sleep please don't worry.

Hope everyone else is good  
L x


----------



## flowerdew

Pinkbt - how funny (or maybe not.....) hope your dh is ok. My dh is the complete opposite and is NEVER ill, NEVER hungover, and NEVER EVER anything other than well....so i always feel like such a hypercondriac!!

Egg collection is ok - but i always feel pretty crap afterwards (sorry>) Just a bit dizzy and light headed. I organised for some girlfriends to come over in the evening last time and had to cancel as all i wanted to do was watch tv and sleep...but no pain whatsoever. 

Got friends over for supper tonight - i'm so tired must be the down regging...oh and the awful emotional weekend i've just had! 

Night all X


----------



## pinkbt

Thanks girls .... Just have to be brave I guess....

Dh had his injection and now sleeping! (think he is feeling a bit neglected too !) 

Night all!
Xxxxx


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

Hope your all well.

Going to doc for any meds, has just stressed me out. I went last week and she said to phone today. Waited all afternoon and she called on the evening. She sad he couldn't give any of the meds, maybe the BCP on a private prescription blah blah. I don't know why but I feel abit pants right now. Like what's the point, it's ridiculous because in the grand scheme of things it nothing. 

Anyway, need to get my positivity back, wish I hadn't bothered going but i guess was worth asking....

Sorry for moan MSG ladies.

Calm x


----------



## pinkbt

How frustrating, calm    - just think not long now until you get going xxxx


Amusing moment again with dh - at clinic with dh learning to do injections (again) and he managed to cut himself on the menapor bottle as he broke it open... Blood everywhere... All attention on him as I quietly lay there       


Can't believe only day 4...... Feels like longest week ever.  Now on holiday for 10 days   


Love and positive thoughts too all. Fingers crossed for our Christmas BFPs.


Xxxxx


----------



## pinkbt

Ps - having bikini wax tomorrow, so all tidy for ec/et ;-)


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't had time to read the last 10 pages or so since I last dropped by, but just wanted to let you know I had the twins on friday. Jamie and Ethan - at 34 weeks. They are both gorgeous. Jamie was 4lb 1oz and Ethan is just 2lb 15oz, but he's the toughie, and has already beaten his brother to come off all the monitors . They will probably be in SCBU at least a few more weeks.

I was very lucky to get pregnant on our first ICSI cycle at Lister (but the scans/bloods were at a satellite clinic in Slough). We only had one egg put back in, but ended up getting two for the price of one....identical boys. 

I wish you all the very best of luck for those of you going through/about to start your cycles.

Love Fx


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,
I am feeling better, think have sorted out getting all my meds, so will all be ok.

Pinkbt- what meds are you on? I think I will have o inject myself for everything. Can't imagine my hubby doing it.

Half term next week, however dd nursery have Sid we can take her for the halloween party. I ordered reversible dress, one side process bad one side witch. She loves it but now wants to be a princess with a broomstick!! Lol

Aqua- what an AMAZING story. I love it, congratulations on twins. I would LOVE twins. They sound gorgeous.  Hope your doing great and relaxing.

Flower- how you doing? Thanks for tips on EC, I think I will send out dh and dd when I'm over there so I can relax in the apartment. Any other tips on EC or ET transfer anyone?

Tulips/lily- hii 

I think I'm going to get the circle bloom relaxation audio for Ivf. 

Calm x 


---------------

Calmbaby-  start BCP Nov 12 (unless I have a natural preg this month    ) for IVF Dec 12
Flowerdew- DR for FET Nov 12
Lilyisabel - DR for ICSI Nov 12
pinkbt - ICSI Nov 12
Tulips - Starting tx soon

Please update. 

----------------


----------



## lilyisabel

I've just quickly come on as I'm at work  

Aqua - the hugest CONGRATULATIONS on the arrivals of your little men. I love the names and I'm so pleased they're both doing well and number 2 is a little toughie.   

Got loads to do at work so better get to it - though did I tell you I've let my boss know what's happening and I'm having time off sick for treatment from second week of stimming which I've never done before so that's brilliant. My boss was lovely about it.

Better go
L x


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys!
Sorry for my absence - have been away with work so haven't been around to get online.
Firstly - Aqua ....HUGE congratulations on your boys!!!! What wonderful news!!! and such a lovely story too!! Fab names by the way!!
Well I ended up going to my Mum's and stayed with her.  Managed to speak to her about how I was feeling and after long discussion she was quite good about it all. She hadn't a clue how i had been feeling so once I explained she was a little more sensitive - still don't think she fully gets it (or agrees with IVF) but nevertheless things are a wee bit better which is all  I was looking for really.
Quite excited as am going to get my ovarian assessment done today in a couple of hours - feels exciting as, although I have already had it done on NHS, it feels as though I am finally starting the whole process!!
Hopefully will have the results in the next few days too which means I will have a better idea of what we are facing (NHS are yet to tell me!!) and a better idea of what are chances are with IVF.
so keep your fingers crossed for us!!
Hope you are all well  
Love
Lx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi Tulipsss
Glad all is better with your mum!
I haven't had an ovarian test don't think I've ever had my amh and others done did U ask fr it or did they suggest it.
Good luck.

Have a massive migraine from down reg injections  not had one before have cancelled all plans and relaxing,phew.

Lilyisabel- fab that you can relax and your boss so understanding wow!

Just seen another friend pregnant with baby #2 on ********.Hate ********.

Positive thoughts girls X


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi Ladies,

tulipss - is your ovarian assessment via an ultrasound or blood test? I think the doctor looked when I had my consult. He didn't think AMH test would be any use because of PCOS. Good luck, hopefully they can give you guidance on next steps. 

Flower- I dont really log onto ******** anymore after using it alot. Uninstalled it from my phone then never installed it back again. I find it too stressful reading about babies, pregnancy and  pregnancy bumps etc.  

afm - I have sorted out the drugs situation, which I'm so pleased about. Other then that, its just waiting patiently now.

Saw, Odeon are doing Kids club this week for half term - Ice Age. Dd watched trailer and loved it. Hopefully night out with hubby tonight, maybe cinema if somethings out.

Definitely, positive      thoughts, lots of love ladies  

calm x

---------------

Calmbaby-  start BCP Nov 12 (unless I have a natural preg this month    ) for IVF Dec 12
Flowerdew- DR for FET Nov 12
Lilyisabel - DR for ICSI Nov 12
pinkbt - ICSI Nov 12
Tulips - Starting tx soon

Please update. 

----------------


----------



## pinkbt

Hello everyone,


Aqua- congratulations!! What amazing news xxxxxxxxxx


Tulipssss - Good to have you back! Good that your mum understands a bit more- you need all positive things about you. 


Flower- Hope migraine gone... My DH gets terrible migraine so know how miserable the are.


Calm - any idea of dates?? Hope you had a good date night  


Lisaisabel - lucky you... I'm on holiday now for my second week... So good not to be juggling work too.  My boss had 4 rounds of ivf to get his twins, so is very understanding too - definitely helps.


Good news here   - had 5 day scan and had good response... nice big follicles ( was worried because am soooooooo old and low ish amh) ... Doc thinks will be 7 or 8 eggs and has brought everything forward - egg collection now 30th oct... Had antagonist injection too so now 3 injections for next 3 days   


Off on road trip tomorrow to abu dhabi, Dubai and Oman - with a couple of appointments at clinic ( in Dubai), so a bit of logistical juggling to not ruin anyone's plans .  




Night all and baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys ....well have had the assessment just waiting for results now!!
The ovarian assessment at the GCRM consists of both blood tests and an ultra sound. They are also doing a seman analysis on DH too.


----------



## pinkbt

Tulipssss - thinking of you - How were the results?  Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Happy Friday everyone we get to spend the whole weekend with our little ones - yippee!

Pink - hope the road trip goes well, how far apart are Dubai, Oman and Abu dhabi? Exciting the ec is next week for you  glad you have an understanding boss too.

Flower - hope the migrane is better, the only pregnancy announcements I don't mind are first time babies but they are few and far between in my circle of friends now. There's a friend at work that I think is having probs and I would be so happy if she announced.

Tulips - how were the results?

Calm - when do you move to next stage?

We've lost dd's fave toy   she's upset, we're upset. The house has been turned upside down, nursery has been turned upside down but no toy. It sounds silly but he goes everywhere with her and he's like a little member of the family (I think the drugs may be making me more emotional about this). He was Gerald the giraffe from the giraffes can't dance book we got a gift set that's now been discontinued so we can't even replace him. Not that he could be replaced properly 

Apart from that the good news is af turned up today and I'm in the clinic Weds to see if I can start stimming. Brilliant!
L x


----------



## Darls3000

Aquapinkpong that is fantastic news. Sorry I only just visited this site after being away for a while. Love the names and delighted to hear that you have a pair of fights on your hands. Rethinking of you and so delighted with your good news. Glad the boys are here. You are a family of 5 now!!!

Hi to everyone else, have had a bit of a break from FF but it's good to see you all on the bike so to speak and cycling in time for a lovely Christmas present. I will be keeping an eye ont he boards for the good news even if I don't always post. Good luck all and by the way, I loved the anaesthetic for EC. It was so wonderfully welcome to have such a deep sleep hit you so instantly and I felt fine afterwards too so don't worry too much about that. Good luck x


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all well and having a great Saturday. 

Nothing really to update, have BCP's on the way, keeping a positive mindset.

Calm x


----------



## pinkbt

Hello all,

Quick post from dh iPhone as no wifi in hotel.. Currently in a part of Oman just over border from UAE - about 2 hours from Dubai (and my clinic).

Went to clinic yesterday - leaving everyone here - had intralipid infusion ( took 3 hours ) and scan.  Now 10 or 12 good size follies and lining looking good - they were pleased with my response and ec tomorrow.

Calm - I 've really enjoyed combining ivf and holiday as keeps mind off it and time to eat properly and relax

Flower and lily - how is dr going? Flower  r u having immune treatment this time?
Tulipssss - have u had your results?

Love to all on thread.... Off on boat trip today. Dd in heaven as we're away with her best friend.

Xxxxxx


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi guys
Just a quickie as away with work so am trying to type on iPhone .
Don't get my results until Wednesday so have one more day to get through before I really know what's what. Will be sure to keep you all updated!!
Pink - holiday plus Ivf sounds a great way to do it...especially since the clocks went back here and it's dark and miserable!! Fab news about the amount of follies ... You go girl!! 
Calm excuse my ignorance but what are BCP's? Hope all is staying positive for you!!
Flower and Lilly .. Hope all is good with you.
Anyway typing on this thing is rubbish so will go just now....sending positive fertile vibes to you all

Love
Lx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
Nothing to report - apart from VERY HORMONAL - YUK, i'm horrid at the moment...so up and down. Back to clinic tom for scan and chat think i have at least 3 weeks to go before ET. 

Pinkbt - good luck hope you feel ok after ec!!
Tulipss??

Hope all others are well and enjoying the crisp and sunny days ))

Been hard to write on here recently as family in town and diary hectic with pre - YES PRE CHRISTMAS stuff. Big hugs all round though XXXX


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,


Tulips - BCP are birth control pills. I don't know if you ladies went on it or not. I think I have been put on it to regulate cycle and so I can start tx at specific time.

Ok, dd is here now, hope your all well, just waiting time for me at the moment,
calm x


----------



## pinkbt

10 eggs collected... Fingers crossed for    lots being fertilised!


I survived ec with no sedation, they said I'd be sedated but didn't in the end but only told me afterwards!!! Was painful when they did cleaning before the block and then fine.... Had lots of painkillers.


Trying to do 5 day transfer... Will know more tomorrow.


Love and baby dust to all.
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulipsss

how annoying! I have just typed out a big long message to you all and was almost finished when it just suddenly disappeared....poooooof just like that!!!  
HATE technical stuff!! 
Anyway how are you all?
Pink....10 eggs - thats fab!!! you go girl!! will keep everything crossed for you that they all fertelise and you have your pick!!!
Flower - poor you!   I hate those pesky hormones and how they can make you feel! Big sympathy - just remember why you are putting yourself through all of this! I do hope it gets better for you x
Calm - that makes sense - I take in they put you on BCP (see I'm getting to learn the lingo!  ) to regulate your cycles before tx?
Well tomorrow I find out my results of the ovarian assessment! It will be interesting to see if anything has changed since I had it done on the NHS almost a year ago.  I am really excited - we also have appointment with the consultant tomorrow night where they will explain their suggested tx plan.  Just excited as I feel I am finally doing something about things and seeing the right people who can help!!
Having said that, I heard of a really sad case today (I work in mental health) where there was this young child living in a really abusive situation.  It did make me think that we should maybe think a bit more about adoption as an option - there are so many children out there who need love and a forever family.  Have any of you considered this as an option?  
Well my lovelies - hope all is well with you all - pink keep us updated with your news tomorrow.
Speak soon
Love hugs and baby dust
Lx


----------



## pinkbt

Tulipssss - how did results go??   


7 fertilised so hoping to go for 5 day transfer... Will hear at 8 tomorrow am       
Baby dust to all.              
Xxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Pink - congratulations on the 10 eggs fabulous news  how was the call today? also what a girl, no sedation. I'm a total wuss was so grateful to be sedated for mine! Hope you've had an amazing trip away, are you back from it now? 

Tulip - hope all goes well with your results today & your consultation. What did they say?

Flower - I'm guilty I'm getting pretty sorted with Christmas already, I hope my wanting to focus on myself and treatment rather than present stress is a reasonable excuse  how did your trip to the clinic go? I did wonder if I passed you at any point, I was in from 8 - 11:30....

Calm - dh and I were in fits of giggles when we came away from our fertility clinic with bcp, we found the irony very funny   when do you think you'll get started.

Hello to everyone hope you're all ok, would love to hear updates 

My clinic trip went well I'm starting stimming tomorrow and have a scary amount of drugs. Had a bit of a fit this morning though as hadn't slept (dd not well and I was worrying plus stressed I might sleep through the alarm) so wasn't with it, got into town had a panic as couldn't find cash card anywhere, thought i'd left it in ticket machine at station, rang bank, cancelled card (that I was going to pay for drugs with) thought fab no ones used it then went to get a drink with money in my purse and there was my card  I swear it wasn't there a minute earlier. I then couldn't find my travel card.... I am sooooooo tired now.

Take care all
L x


----------



## lilyisabel

Pink our posts crossed fantastic news  

And happy Halloween everyone


----------



## pinkbt

Thanks lilyisabel... Are you and flower both at Argc? Good luck for stimming - I found it ok really and only 7 days.


Last night of holiday    A bit surreal as at a waterpark this morning - not thinking of ivf atall.  If embies growing ok will drive 8 hours back to Qatar tomorrow and fly back on Sunday .... Otherwise transfer tomorrow.


Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
Chilling on sofa watching Lion King with DS whilst hubbie cleans the carpets hee hee.Off to pizza Ex later with 12 friends and 8 kids..hope there are no 'news' today I'm feeling good although very very tired from my down Regging yes,still going on prob transfer in 2 weeks.

Hope all is well another cold but sunny day  going to take our dog for a walk shortly.

Happy thoughts X


----------



## pinkbt

So...... 2 blasts on board but dh and I bit low as told good but not top quality - up to that point everything has gone so perfectly.


Zita west visualisation perked me up a bit....



3 of our 7 made it to blast but only 2 good enough - which is fine as only need 2 and can't freeze embryos here.


Realise how lucky we all are to have had at least 1 child,  I wouldn't want to be going through this and not have a little one to snuggle up to


Flower-Hope down regging not too horrid
Lily - hope stimming going ok, lots of lovely eggs growing
Tulipss hope you're results we're fine  


Love to everyone else reading.


Xxxxxxx


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi Ladies,

Pinkbt - brill about about 2 blasts. Hope they are little fighters. Yes, so grateful for my dd. So blessed already.

Flowerdew - How was your meal? Any announcements? You'll have you own announcement very soon  

Tulipss - Hope your doing well.  

Lily- Your clninc trip sounds mad, however totally understandable - all those hormones and extra stress...Driv anyone...  

AFM - Nothing much to report, waiting for period and then start BCP. Not really counting days yet. Quite calm actually! I think it will hit me when I start taking BCP's.  

Have a great sunday eve. We are just off out to see a fireworks display.  

Calm x


----------



## Londonmummy

Hi ladies,

Great to read all your posts. 
We are about to undergo IVF treatment,awaiting AF to start stimming. As its first time I'm pretty nervous but will be grateful for sedation!


Is anyone having acupuncture?
L x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi ladies, I use to frequent this thread a lot more than I have time for nowadays but I like to check in sometimes to see if I can offer any advice/support.

pinkbt, DD is the result of two "good" grade embies so ... good luck!

Londonmummy, I had acupuncture throughout tx.  I found it relaxing more than anything.  It was also good to have another person to talk to about what we were going through.  I think it is good at balancing the body but as my periods are pretty textbook, I noticed little difference but who knows whether it helped to get me my BFP.

Hi Lilyisabel and Darls.  Hope you are both doing ok.

Late congrats to Aqua!!!


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi ladies
Sorry I have been absent for a while - really hectic at work and home over the last wee while.
So I had my results - not great - my AMH levels have gone down from 4.6 to 3.2 since last year.
However still hopeful as it doesn't seem to effect my chances that the clinic were quoting and I still fall into the "reduced chances" rather than "no chance" so am trying to stay positive - my consultant was lovely and said that our chances of success were better as we have already had a child....and it only takes 1!!! 
Pink that is great news about your 2 blasts - will   for you that at least 1 takes.
I now have my consents appointment and then I think they are looking at Jan to start tx.  They are recommending the short protocol for me as they worry if they shut my system down it won't restart!!! 
So no down regging for me - just start the nora something drug (progesterone) and the the injections.  My G  has been so supportive and has agreed to prescribe us the fertility drugs and do the blood tests that we need to have done before tx - saving us over a thousand pounds!! 
Well I hope all is well with you all 
speak soon
Lxx


----------



## Tulipsss

sorry that was meant to read My GP was so supportive!! god damn keyboard!!!


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

Tulipss- your very lucky, my doctor couldn't/wouldn't prescribe anything. Not even BCP's! Anyway, it's ok. Have found a pharmacy for the meds. 

I  started BCPs yesterday so it's all starting for me. 

How are the PUPO ladies? 

Calm x


----------



## Tulipsss

PUPO??


----------



## pinkbt

Was going so well..... Faint positives from Thursday but started bleeding heavily today so guess all over :-( 
This evening  my bother and sil skyped to say 14 weeks pg - am really happy as they have been ttc for 10 years - just ironic they told me today.

I actually feel a tiny bit better tonight as at least the uncertainty has gone.  Will do one more try and the we're done.

Love to all....good luck for tx .. Think will have little break from all things fertility.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerdew

Oh Pinkbt i'm so sorry. I was just logging out and read your post   a girl i met a few months back (we cycled together) she bled and still conceived! When they put back 2 it can be 1 that's not embedded or whatever the word is....please don't give up faith although i know too well how you feel.
Not sure how long you have to go but maybe just wait til the blood test - you just never know! 

Good luck for this week....and good for you to keep going - i would too!

Big hugs XX


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi pinkbt,

 I know it's not easy but try and stay positive. Hopefully it's just one of those things and you've got a little fighter. Could it be symptoms from progesterone?

Positive thoughts to you.    

Flower- where you at?

Calm x


----------



## lilyisabel

Pinkbt - I'm so sorry to hear your news     I wish it had been a different outcome for you.

Bubbs - great to hear from you, hope all is going well with your family 

Hi everyone else.

I'm still stimming and probably will be for a while yet. I'm loving the intensity of the clinic and having a great time chatting to girls at the clinic whilst I'm hanging round (and there's lots of hanging round ). 

L x


----------



## flowerdew

Hi ladies

I'm emailing from a waiting room-bored.
Lilyisabel you're prob here! 

So,looks like transfer is tomorrow..gulp. Kinda don't mind this pretend world I'm in 
Guess we should get in with our lives now though so fingers crossed.

Funny times with DH and I at the mo. Infertility/Ivf really takes over doesn't it. Think we need to have some serious fun over Xmas!

Hope you are well girls. How are you Tulipss? 
Lilyisabel keep drinking your water and milk!!
Calmbaby where are you at the mo-you're stimming right?

XX

XX


----------



## flowerdew

Girls do you think we're crazy...?

Been asked how many of our frozen do we want to thaw?! Think we have 10 it wa such a long
blooming time ago I've forgotten! Anyhow think it's 10 all frozen day 2.
The embryologist suggested thawing all 10! I said NO at first and now think,why not?! 
I'm not sure of the stats with frozen but I'm sure that fresh is better so I'd always do that first....if this doesn't work.

What do you think?

Thaw all 10 and use the best?!

Yikes X


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi flower- wow you are nearly there now. I really don't know about thawing them. I guess they are only day 2 so not as advanced. I think you shoud go with what you think. I really don't knw what I would do if I was in that position. Because you kind of want to save them but not have wasted cycling if they don't go to plan. Is that right?? Thinking about it I would probably thaw all of them. Do let us know what you decide.... Praying for a  

PinkBt- how are you? I hope you are ok.  

Lily- when are you due EC?

Tulipss- sorry missed your question. PUPO- pregnant until proven otherwise. I think as you've have embies out in your preg. I think it's a very positive term. 

Hi everyone else. Any lurkers - come say hello.

Afm- still on pill. Day 7 I go to pick up my meds next week. Exciting and scary at the same time.

Have any of you ladies used Puregon? 

Big hugs all round.   hoping for lots of   very soon. 

Calm x


----------



## Harby

Hi all,

I'm a lurker.  Just thought I'd say hello.  I have posted a couple of times before on a previous cycle - it sometimes helped and sometimes didn't.

I'm off for my first scan tomorrow - been DR'ing since 30/10.

This is our last attempt.  It's too much of a rollercoaster to go through again.  And like you all, I feel so, so lucky to have my DD.  I sometimes feel I'm just pushing my luck now. I'm trying to be all calm and serene about it but inside I'm one big mess.  I am terrified of another miscarriage but trying to put all thoughts aside - must have a positive mental attitude...

Good luck to you all - I hope all our dreams come true soon.

Harby


----------



## lilyisabel

Flower - hi I don't know if thisis too late but personally I think I would defrost half and save half. In my mind if you thaw all of them and have to let some go then you get a bfn you would be devastated, however if you had some still sat in the freezer that could help. This is just my opinion though... Or can you freeze frosties again? That makes the decision much easier. I probably was in the waiting room when you posted   but didn't see your post till much later   let me know how you get on.

Harby - hello hope your scan today went well. Are you d/r enough?

Calm - hello - it's all starting now. It won't be long..... 

Tulips - hello

Pink - 

I'm still stimming, I think ec will be either Sat or Sunday now. I have far fewer follicles than last time which is brilliant news. I'm just making the most of this bit when I know exactly what's happening before the pain of the tww when I go a little crazy 
L x


----------



## flowerdew

Good luck Lilyisabel for this weekend!
Pinkbt hope you're ok?!
Calmbaby&Tulipss-hi!
Harby-hope you're ok?!

Having my transfer this [email protected]

All went a bit tits up in the last few days as yet again my progesterone rose a lot and they thought
we may have to adandum ship. Anyway we risked the thawing and did 2..of which both thawed 100%
So we now have 2-day 3 frozens to place back in.

I'm nervous.im lying in bed whilst DH and DS potter downstairs trying to have postive thoughts. No idea of the quality or anything,we'll find out in 2 hours!! Got 6 day 2's still frozen.

Wish us luck please everyone!!!!X


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi flower- just a quick one.

Very good positive thoughts for you in the morning.  

Please keep us updated. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## lilyisabel

Flower - hope all went well with the transfer  

Hope everyone else has lovely Friday evenings.

I'm in for ec in the morning, I'm getting a bit stressed now  

L x


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi lily, Lots good positive luck to you for tomorrow.   Please let is know it goes. It's so exciting, couple more weeks and you'll be preg. What a nice Xmas present hey?  

flower - I hope your ET went well today. 

Pinkbt- if your reading this, I hope you are ok, pease keep us updated when you've made next plans.  

Harby- how was your scan? Have you started meds? Will reply to your pm just slow with it all.

Tulipss- where you at?

Afm - still on BCP. Have emailed to confirm dates.   it will all work out just fine.

Have a great weekend everyone. We are off to the lake district for the weekend.

Calm x


----------



## pinkbt

Sorry for radio silence.... Beta hcg on otd was 9 so something worked, but didn't stick - am cross I stopped steroids on advice of dr and thinl I was on too low progesterone......
Am ok.... Have a plan with other doctor for protocol next time ( start early jan) and consult with dr gorgy too... I'm fine with it not working as long as it will work at some point iykwim... 
My sil who has been ttc for 10 years told me she is 14 weeks on the day af came........ Maybe her time! Am v happy for her, but ironic timing.
Love to all.. Will do personals soon. 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbt

Ps thank you for all your comments/ best wishes. Soooooooooo nice Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
And other good thing is physically found ivf quite doable..... It was just the Tww ( or in my case the 1 week wait) that turned me into a deranged woman.


----------



## aquapinkdog

Hi everyone.

Lily, Best of luck for ec today. I'm  this is your time.

Lots of love
Fx


----------



## Darls3000

Good luck lily. Really hope it went well this morning and you got some great quality eggs. Thinking of you and hope you got my PM. 

Xx


----------



## pinkbt

Good luck lily and flower!! Xxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Pink - you sound as though you are doing fantastically well after your cycle. I really believe in the immune side of things and there's apparently more reports of initial pregnancies causing immune reactions for subsequent pregnancies, ARGC have found that I do have raised immunes. You've also discovered what they don't really tell you, the cycle is fine the 2ww is a killer 

Calm - hope all slots into place with times, I'm sure it will.

Flower - how was your clinic visit?

Thank you so much for all the wishes, you don't know how much it means . we got less eggs than previous times but not substantially less which is what i'd been wanting. I'm just   they're better quality as I produce loads which sounds great but they are fairly poor quality. I'm in the best hands this time so we can only hope. I feel fine, even forgetting to take the painkillers  

It was an early start this morning, I was the first one in at 7am, so heading to bed now and mustn't forget the lovely cyclogest...
L x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone, 

Lily good luck for your transfer,   hopefully this time it will be your turn. 

Darls, how are you doing? 

We have booked our treatment for IVF in March so  .  Anyone ever heard of the drug DHEA, well there is a more pronounced name for it but I cant remeber it!  Its supposed to guve you more eggs.  Exeter are not recommending a website to buy it off and I dont want to start on a drug off any old website, just wondered if any of you ladies had heard of it or tried it?


----------



## MrsC77

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining. I've been trying to find a chat which I can relate to for secondary infertility and here you all are.

I had EC on 20/11 and 17 were collected found out today 10 had fertilised which we were really pleased with but now worrying what will happen overnight.  Hoping for blastocyst on 25/11, then the dreaded 2ww.

All the best to everyone whatever stage you're at.

X


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Mrs C 

we had egg collection on monday they got 17 eggs 13 mature 9 fert and i was worried aswell waiting to see what they had done overnight and all 9 have divided 2 have a bit of frag but the others are top quality 

all the best and I hope that you embies are getting jiggy xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi jack great to hear from you   I'm afraid I have no idea about dhea but am hoping someone else or another thread on here may be able to help you. Hope you've had a lovely summer and managed to get away.

MrsC - hello & welcome, sorry that you are here but we all understand what you're going through. Congratulations on the great numbers at ec, it's always a worry waiting for the call with the update I'm sure you'll be fine. Hope you're not feeling too sore.

I had one top grade Day 3 embie put back yesterday and am   that the rest of them are still doing ok as I'll have a blast put back too tomorrow or Friday. It's a new thing the clinic are trying this split transfer, they've had good results  from doing this  I'm one   . Am having fun with the gestone injections  

L x


----------



## MrsC77

Thanks for the welcome ladies as can see was only my second post so I'm pleased with response, lol.

Lisasimon - hope your embies do their thing this evening.

Lisaisabel - fingers crossed for tomorrow all goes well.

Catch up soon

X


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls I'm going to be brief as not a happy bunny, the last 3 days dreadful period pains (
I'll be in touch Tues if good news but aches and pains are not good.
All the best!


----------



## pinkbt

Flower...... It isn't  over until the fat lady sings (af plus negative beta).. Keep the faith.    
Tww is crazy....that could be implementation cramps.... You can't trust any symptoms.
Try and do some zw relaxation.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi 

We had bad news yesterday from our 12 top grade day 3 ers none have gone on to properly develop to blast (this happened before in both cycles but were told by our last clinic it wasn't a problem) the lovely lovely ARGC embryologists however were able to tell us this is a huge problem most likely caused by sperm DNA fragmentation and due to it they hold little hope for this cycle working. I had one cavitating blast  put back as the best of a bad bunch. I cried through the transfer I couldn't stop myself, I was so embarrassed  

Looking at DNA fragmentation last night dh is going to completely overhaul his lifestyle but apart from that there's not actually much that can be done at the moment   I feel as though I'm living in a nightmare. 

I'm furious with the old clinic, they told me a completely different story and I know who I trust!! We could have hound this out a year ago as the embryos have followed the same pattern and they should never have frozen, we were destined for failure with those.

Sorry for the me post
L x


----------



## lisasimon1

lily - i am so sorry I dont know what to say except please dont be embarrassed you wasnt to know.. I cant beleive how bad some clinics are they shouldnt be in the profession if they arnt willing to tell the truth..

we are all human beings going thro with all of this and its hard enough and very expensive for us to e just told lies!! 

xx


----------



## MrsC77

Hi all

Sorry to hear your news lilyisabel. Seems ridiculous you've gone through 2cycles and this was never picked up. I wasn't even aware of DNA fragmentation. There seems to be soo many obstacles to jump over before you get that long awaited BFP.

I'm still waiting for my ET date, I called today and still have 10 fertilsed at day 3 but when I asked what quality they were the nurse said they wouldn't know till ET? Is that usual?

Hello everyone else 

L xxx


----------



## flowerdew

Lilyisabel I'm so sorry what a nightmare. 
I produced 34 eggs (back in March) of which 24 mature of which 3 made it to blast.
They say the first 3 days are the embryo and after the sperm. 
We had the fragmentation test and his results were borderline good/bad. I think I went a bit crazy- I just needed to feel angry with someone.
I put him on tons of vits.
Email me if you want to chat not sure I can help but seems we had similar situation.
Not even sure his sperm has improved but less booze&vits can help.
Still moping this end.
Less cramps just deflated and fed up. Roll on Tues.
Flowerdew
X


----------



## pinkbt

Morning everyone,



Lilyis - so sorry to hear what happened, sometimes I think the clinics should only tell you these things after the test day as it adds so much stress which isn't good to help the embies stick.     Hope you can find a way to relax.  I saw your other thread and it seems that some good stories and advice.  Next time I'll be persuading my dh to " release" sperm    Every day in the week before to be on top form.


Flower -      Good news for you on Tuesday ( do you ever test early? )


Welcome mrs c - my embryologist texted me each day with update but not sure if that useful as my perfect embryos became only " good" blasts between day 3 and 5.  Hope et goes well.... Is a breeze compared to ec.


Hi Lisa - good luck for et too!


Calm - when will your Stim start?


Jack - I don't know much about dhea - have you looked on the immune thread at agate's FAQ guide and guide to failed IVF..... Think she covers dhea.


aqua - hello and hope you have a good weekend  - have you decided when to go again?xxxx


Afm - have phone consult with mr gorgy this week.... Pulling my plan together for early jan.... Going to hane a uterine scrape in December, had some more tests here and only thing that came up is low vit d so adding that to the huge amount of pills! Had amazing hypnotherapy  yesterday... Great visualisation on my dd holding our new baby.



   


Baby dust to all.... 


Pink x


----------



## pinkbt

Fingers crossed for today flower ..


..... Tulipssss - sorry missed you off... How are you?

Thinking about a quick, low medicated  Iui before Christmas xxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
Just doing nursery drop off-in the rain!! Tipping it down.
Got a bfn yesterday.
Haven't cried,fed up really. Amazing we're at the best clinic in 
the Uk and still manage to get 4 fails in 1 year. We're going to Barbados 
in Jan to spoil ourselves then kick off after that.
Thank god for our DS! He's wonderful.

Good luck with all your treatments girls!
Pinkbt I did an IUI..pretty harmless although stats are very low. Why not enjoy Xmas and go mad with sex hee hee. Good luck tho.
Here's to 2013!!!!!
Flowerdew X


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

Lily- I like the sound of split transfer. I am sorry about the DNA frag. I don't know much about it although you seem to be able to change men's sperm more. Are you able to get it fully tested or anything? Please keep hope, so many positive stories in here. 

Mrsc- welcome, whereabouts are you with treatment. 

Flower- am so sorry, is today test day or have you tested early? Big hugs. 
Barbados sounds amazing. Will be good to relax, have fun. You never know ;-)

Pinkbt- good about getting a plan together. Your visualisation sounds great. I went to a hypnotherapist, she charged a small fortune for some "stress relief" no mention of a baby. I could see her theory, you need to be relaxed to help conceive a baby etc but no mention of a baby...  Didn't go back...circle bloom audios all the way. They are brill. 
Never had IUI- my clinic said success is not high so went straight for IVF. Let us know what you decide. 

Tulipss- how you? 

Afm- took last BCP yesterday. Just waiting for period. Bought forward flights etc so we leave next mon. Have most things so ready to pack now. 

Calm x


----------



## lilyisabel

Flower - I'm so so sorry I'd hoped for some ARGC magic for you this time. We're not having much luck on this thread, between you, me and Darls we must be altering the clinic's stats. I wonder if there's something extra to secondary infertility? I'll message you seperately. But Barbados sounds AMAZING!

I'll be back later I'm at work and after two weeks off I'd better get cracking

 all
L x


----------



## pinkbt

I am soooooooo sorry flower.  Barbados sounds fab.  And I agree that we are so lucky to have amazing children.

So girls.... We need some good news on this thread!  Maybe we need to start a new lucky thread.........


Hugs to all.... 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Calmbaby

Pinkbt- brilliant idea, would love a nice shiny thread. Do we do it or a mod??

Thought of a name...." New year wishes for our miracle babies"

Something like that as we are so close to the new year.

Calm x


----------



## Caz

Your wish is my command. If you want to change the name (when you decided on a change) just hit report again and tell us what you want your new name to be). 

New home this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=298067.0

C~x


----------

